# Name That Game!



## Dobbie

bomberman I think lol I have no idea


----------



## rpm666

Chip's unlucky cousin, Challenged Chip.


----------



## ChinMusic

Nope!

Hint: it's for the NES.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

It kinda reminds me of bonk's adventure, but that was a while after NES.

How about telling us the developer who made it?


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX_883* 
It kinda reminds me of bonk's adventure, but that was a while after NES.

How about telling us the developer who made it?

Haha ok, yea probably no one will guess it otherwise...

Developer: Irem


----------



## h00chi3

YOYO's Puzzle Park


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


YOYO's Puzzle Park


Nuuuupe


----------



## ChinMusic

Added some rules to the OP.


----------



## Dobbie

Kickle Cubicle. Damn that took some searching lol


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dobbie*


Kickle Cubicle. Damn that took some searching lol


Now post a new one. Fun thread.


----------



## Dobbie

How about this one;


----------



## h33b

Contra


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h33b*


Contra


Is that contra? Doesn't look like it. And if it were, wouldn't it technically be Super Contra being as it looks to be around the snes generation?


----------



## Dobbie

That it is, but its actually Contra III The Alien Wars. Great game back in the day

Your turn h33b


----------



## h33b

sorry it took so long, went off for a bit.


----------



## legoman786

I remember playing that on an arcade box!! Ugh.... damn that name escapes me.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Bouncing babies!


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX_883* 
Bouncing babies!

!!!

Next time host the file with a different name. lol


----------



## h33b

Haha, my bad! Just copied it out of google, but yes, bouncing babies it is lol!

looks like Paradox is up.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

This one should be pretty easy, but I love it too much to leave it out!


----------



## whitt_flunky

Road Rash?


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitt_flunky* 
Road Rash?

nope


----------



## h33b

vigilante?


----------



## PolishNProud

Interstate '76


----------



## PolishNProud




----------



## kilrbe3

Aoe3?


----------



## edwardm

legend of zelda, haha


----------



## darklighthim

isn't that one of the settlers games??


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

some sequel to Populous?


----------



## ChinMusic

EDIT: woops late post haha


----------



## PolishNProud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklighthim* 
isn't that one of the settlers games??

Settlers 3









Your turn


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Scratch this post didn't know someone guessed it.


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PolishNProud*


Settlers 3









Your turn


Typically they gotta guess the exact name to win, but your call there


----------



## darklighthim




----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklighthim*












After a bit of searching I came up with, Lombard RAC Rally?

edit: Or is the title Rally Lombard?


----------



## aksthem1

It is Lombard RAC Rally.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

I guess I guessed it so:


----------



## LiNERROR

here's a classic


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiNERROR*


here's a classic


















Did you read the OP?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Looks a bit like Sega Rally but I don't think it is.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Looks a bit like Sega Rally but I don't think it is.

nope.


----------



## Negativity

Is that racing one SCREAMER?


----------



## pez

Did someone guess the vigilante one? I coudl swear that's what it was. I remember playing that game soooo much. They should have modernized version w/ better gfx now.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Negativity* 
Is that racing one SCREAMER?

Very close, you gotta guess the exact one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Did someone guess the vigilante one? I coudl swear that's what it was. I remember playing that game soooo much. They should have modernized version w/ better gfx now.

The one I posted? That was interstate 76', all the games after that (Interstate 82, Vigilante V8) ruined the series. There are a few projects alive like Interstate Outlaws.

Yea interstate 76 is by far the greatest game I have ever played (next to Half-Life).. Don't ask why


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Screamer 2


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Screamer 2

You stole his answer! lol

I'll have to post that you need the exact one next time..

Your up Skyhawk!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 









Captain Skyhawk!

i loved that game! always had a heckuva time slotting the landing when i was a kid, easy as pie now


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Who'd of guessed?

You're up Firestorm!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

LoL damn I didn't expect someone to guess it in 1 minute. I guess I shoulda picked a game that wasn't....u know....my user name.

That game was awesome, and really hard. I haven't played it in a long time, but it's one of my favorites of all time. Well I guess your up Firestorm.


----------



## Firestorm252

old game I used to play, had to edit the name out haha.










gotta love holy hand grenades


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

That's a tricky one...


----------



## Firestorm252

it's remarkably old
the fact that it had a GUI was remarkable

I used to play it on our old Win95 machine.

if I can find any screens of it I'll get another up. only one I could find


----------



## corky dorkelson

You may have stumped everyone...


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX_883*


Very close, you gotta guess the exact one!









The one I posted? That was interstate 76', all the games after that (Interstate 82, Vigilante V8) ruined the series. There are a few projects alive like Interstate Outlaws.

Yea interstate 76 is by far the greatest game I have ever played (next to Half-Life).. Don't ask why


Ohh, never played anything other than Vigilante 8. I had so much fun playing that game though. It's sad, I'm not old enough to really know any of these games lol.


----------



## Dennisjr13

I remember playing that in a web browser years ago (possibly a sequal) but I can't for the life of me remember the name. I know you got weapons and had to make your way through a maze like place collecting keys to unlock the doors to make it to the next level.


----------



## h33b

Holy Hand Grenade? Gotta be Monty Python.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennisjr13*


I remember playing that in a web browser years ago (possibly a sequal) but I can't for the life of me remember the name. I know you got weapons and had to make your way through a maze like place collecting keys to unlock the doors to make it to the next level.










On the right track ^_^ b
Wasn't a maze, but a cavern!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h33b*


Holy Hand Grenade? Gotta be Monty Python.


haha, it was a nod to them yes








but the game sadly no


----------



## aksthem1

Quenzar's Cavern


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Quenzar's Cavern










bingo! d (^_^) b

you're next up!


----------



## aksthem1

Man I love this game.


----------



## h33b

Commander Keen


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h33b*


Commander Keen


Yup.









Your turn.


----------



## h33b

OK, here's a tricky one.....I hope

Also, After attaching an image, how do I get that image to show in the post? I can't figure this one out.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h33b* 
OK, here's a tricky one.....I hope

Also, After attaching an image, how do I get that image to show in the post? I can't figure this one out.

Shogo mobile armor division?


----------



## h33b

Yup!

You're up!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h33b* 
Yup!

You're up!

NICE! I got a decent one here....


----------



## corky dorkelson

It's a NES game....


----------



## corky dorkelson




----------



## aksthem1

Abadox?

I was thinking Life Force, but that uses a ship.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Ohh, never played anything other than Vigilante 8. I had so much fun playing that game though. It's sad, I'm not old enough to really know any of these games lol.

Well, I'm 15 I know quite a few of these games. Although I'm what you'd call an informed gamer.

aksthem1 I think you're going to be posting more games then anyone in this thread, lol.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Abadox?

I was thinking Life Force, but that uses a ship.


You got it!!!

You're up sir!!!


----------



## aksthem1

I hope this is tricky enough.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


I hope this is tricky enough.











looks like a lame rip off of mario


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX_883*


Well, I'm 15 I know quite a few of these games. Although I'm what you'd call an informed gamer.

aksthem1 I think you're going to be posting more games then anyone in this thread, lol.


Hehe, uh oh, I'm 17, but I've really only kept up on the more modern games. The oldest game i own is Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (and it's expansions).


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Hehe, uh oh, I'm 17, but I've really only kept up on the more modern games. The oldest game i own is Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (and it's expansions).


Heh, check this out...


----------



## Realcacheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX_883*


Heh, check this out...


Holy #@!#.
That could sell for alot.







(I think)


----------



## Dve228

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
i hope this is tricky enough.










battletoads!


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dve228* 
battle toads!

I'm taking that as a joke. Either way Battletoads is one word.


----------



## Dve228

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
I'm taking that as a joke.

yeah








I'm only 17 so I have no idea what any of these old games are. I do have an atari but I only play river raid and joust.

Edit: yeah i know it's one word. I already fixed it in my edit.


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dve228* 
yeah








I'm only 17 so I have no idea what any of these old games are. I do have an atari but I only play river raid and joust.

I'm 19, but was an avid gamer since I could remember.

Here is a hint for everybody. It came out on Commodore 64.


----------



## corky dorkelson

hey aksthem, can you give us a hint?

edit - wow you have magical powers


----------



## corky dorkelson

Giana Sisters?


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Giana Sisters?

Bingo!

Your turn.

Edit: May I ask how you figured that out?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
Bingo!

Your turn.

I am on fire! Good luck on this one dorks!!!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 

Edit: May I ask how you figured that out?

Well, first i googled "mario knockoff" but it wasn't until the c64 hint that i googled "c64 mario knockoff".....got it on the first hit.


----------



## aksthem1

M. U. L. E.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
M. U. L. E.

wow. impressive. looks as if you and I are whoopin it up. Your turn, maestro.


----------



## aksthem1

Good luck to everybody on this one.


----------



## corky dorkelson

wonderswan?


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
wonderswan?

Nope. Try again







.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX_883*


Heh, check this out...


LOL wow.

EDIT: Woot for 1400th post. I still don't know any of these games *sighs then goes back to bed*.


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Good luck to everybody on this one.











Looks like a Genesis game, or possibly some Windows game. Hints?


----------



## Zeag

Turrican!


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeag*


Turrican!


Winner!

You're up next.


----------



## Zeag

Ok, kudos to those who know about this one:


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeag*


Ok, kudos to those who know about this one:











Polybius?


----------



## Zeag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guyladouche* 
Polybius?

Yup! Glad to see some people know about this crazy thing. You're next!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Giana Sisters?

i love that game. i use to play that for hours on end. was that for the comadore 64 or the early days of pc?


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeag* 
Yup! Glad to see some people know about this crazy thing. You're next!

Yeah, funny stories about it.

Okay, how about this one:


----------



## whitt_flunky

Star trek


----------



## whitt_flunky

If I am right...how bout this one?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitt_flunky* 
If I am right...how bout this one?

If you were right with Star Trek, yours I believe is Space Hulk. Amazing I remembered that one.


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitt_flunky* 
If I am right...how bout this one?

I don't think you are!! Star Trek was a text based only game and Star Trek: 25th Anniversary was the first graphical Star Trek game and its not the one picture. Well to me it don't look anything like it.


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
i love that game. i use to play that for hours on end. was that for the comadore 64 or the early days of pc?

Came out on C64, Amiga, and one of the Ataris. AFAIK it wasn't released on PC.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I don't know...I think that has to be star trek! Look at the enterprise!


----------



## DeaDLocK

Well it is a Star Trek game, finally found it but its not Star Trek as that was a text based game and its not Star Trek: 25th Anniversary...

The one pictured is Star Trek Strategic Operations Simulation developed by Sega in 1983.

http://www.mobygames.com/game/star-t...ions-simulator


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


If you were right with Star Trek, yours I believe is Space Hulk. Amazing I remembered that one.



Well, I think I was right about your Space Hulk, so here is another one...


----------



## guyladouche

Sorry I left for a bit guys--yes, it was STAR TREK STRATEGIC OPERATIONS SIMULATOR for Atari 5200.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


Well, I think I was right about your Space Hulk, so here is another one...


Dude, I am totally stumped on this one.....hints?


----------



## guyladouche

Yeah, I have no idea either (but I haven't had much luck with the others, LOL). This is fun though!


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Did someone guess the vigilante one? I coudl swear that's what it was. I remember playing that game soooo much. They should have modernized version w/ better gfx now.

They do, it's called full auto! lol

heres a pic it's really clsoe to vigilante, but nothing beats vigilante V8 for the 64


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
They do, it's called full auto! lol

heres a pic it's really clsoe to vigilante, but nothing beats vigilante V8 for the 64












I don't mean to be a jackass but please try to stay on topic. You quoted a post from 5 pages back....and posted a screeny for a game when we are trying to have a little "game" going here.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 









I don't mean to be a jackass but please try to stay on topic. You quoted a post from 5 pages back....and posted a screeny for a game when we are trying to have a little "game" going here.

Oh snap! Laying the smack-down... LOL


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 









I don't mean to be a jackass but please try to stay on topic. You quoted a post from 5 pages back....and posted a screeny for a game when we are trying to have a little "game" going here.

Wow be calm there buddy. He was somewhat on topic, but only about 5%. It's not that big of a deal, but then again the interwebz is srs bzns.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Dude, I am totally stumped on this one.....hints?


Ok, I'll give ya a hint.

It was developed by Cryo Interactive and published by Mindscape.


----------



## aksthem1

Dragon Lore?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Dragon Lore?


Yes, Dragon Lore is correct. One of the few games I had on the 3DO back in the day that I was not able to finish. Ended up losing one of the 3 discs it came on before I was able to try to finish it.


----------



## aksthem1

Anybody who keeps track of ScrewAttack should know this one.


----------



## Microsis

oops


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
http://games.softpedia.com/screenshots/1-3945_3.png

Anybody who keeps track of ScrewAttack should know this one.

Link isn't working for me--can you take/post a SS?

*EDIT--*Nevermind, it works now!


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*












Anybody who keeps track of ScrewAttack should know this one.


Vectorman?


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michinmuri* 
Vectorman?

No. Though the sphere shape bodies does have a resemblance.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*












Anybody who keeps track of ScrewAttack should know this one.



Ballz!

(Seriously, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballz)


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


Ballz!

(Seriously, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballz)


Only you would know...

You're up.


----------



## /Ben

Street Fighter VI hehe.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
Street Fighter VI hehe.

I say we declare him as being right and move on. Even though duke nukem forever would have been a better choice. They keep saying it's coming...


----------



## /Ben

( Yes , really is a game







)


----------



## By-Tor

removed


----------



## ChinMusic

It's actually redsunx's turn, guys.

By-tor, plz read the rules.

and /Ben, it was answered already before you said Street Fighter.


----------



## tomaskir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


It's actually redsunx's turn, guys.

By-tor, plz read the rules.

and /Ben, it was answered already before you said Street Fighter.


Read the OP people...


----------



## RahaMies

redsunx, give us a photo so that I can post my game!


----------



## By-Tor

ahhh your playing a by turn game eh.... sorry...


----------



## ChinMusic

Well, if it's been over 24 hours since the person guessed correctly, and he/she has not posted a new screenshot, it's the previous person's turn again... So it's aksthem1's turn again now.


----------



## sdfreitag86

Well its been several days and no one has posted and I had one that I wantd to post so here it is.


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdfreitag86*


Well its been several days and no one has posted and I had one that I wantd to post so here it is.


Stargate?


----------



## sdfreitag86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HA3AP*


Stargate?


nope


----------



## zomgiwin

Custers revenge?!


----------



## sdfreitag86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zomgiwin*


Custers revenge?!


nope


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*











( Yes , really is a game







)


Fear Effect 2 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## guyladouche

Bumpity? Someone wanna confirm the guess, or post a new one? Or maybe this game has ended...


----------



## MNiceGuy

I like this thread! With that in mind I'm going to try to resuscitate it.

Name this one:


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I like this thread! With that in mind I'm going to try to resuscitate it.

Name this one:










I know it isn't, but graphics resemble Dark Forces Jedi Knight...


----------



## corky dorkelson

Heretic?


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Heretic?

That has to be it, I played that game forever! It was like doom but more fun.

I say post another image, corky


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arbitr* 
That has to be it, I played that game forever! It was like doom but more fun.

I say post another image, corky

I am 99% sure that it is heretic. As far as a pic, I can't, I am at work. Passing the buck to the first person who wants it.


----------



## Arbitr

I'll jump in


----------



## spaceballsrules




----------



## Arbitr

Wonder Boy in Monster Land

and this image is up for guessing:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


----------



## airbozo

Stunt driver?


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Stunt driver?

Nope!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

The problem with this game is that people are choosing the most random obscure games and no one feels like researching what it is. Why don't you try to post a game that more people would know.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


The problem with this game is that people are choosing the most random obscure games and no one feels like researching what it is. Why don't you try to post a game that more people would know.


Just because a game is older does not make it random or obscure.

Why don't we just post a bunch of WOW and Crysis Screenshots from here on out.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


I'll jump in





Aw, man, I remember playing this game (i think--or at least a game that looks very much like it) in the arcades as a kid. I remember it had a clutch and a manual gearbox, and I was so mesmerized by that--though from what I remember, even selecting "manual" never required the use of the clutch...

Anyhoo, I have no idea what that game was called, so I can't venture a guess just yet...


----------



## Arbitr

Here are more:


----------



## corky dorkelson

world rally fever?


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


world rally fever?


Nope, but came out about the same time.

Hint: There were two different names, one for europe and for USA. The developer is British


----------



## xToaDx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


Here are more:










Reminds me of those Rush games.


----------



## Arbitr

1 more


----------



## hangemhi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


Just because a game is older does not make it random or obscure.

Why don't we just post a bunch of WOW and Crysis Screenshots from here on out.


that would be too easy.


----------



## guyladouche

Is it called Fatal Racing (Whiplash)?


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


The problem with this game is that people are choosing the most random obscure games and no one feels like researching what it is. Why don't you try to post a game that more people would know.


Knowing the answer isn't the fun part--it's trying to figure it out that's fun. I'll be honest, 90% of the games posted, I have never heard of. But it doesn't mean I don't try to figure it out, which is part of the fun. It's no fun if you have the answers for everything...


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Is it called Fatal Racing (Whiplash)?


yes!

Did you play or found it? Very fun racing with crazy tracks, like hotwheels!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Knowing the answer isn't the fun part--it's trying to figure it out that's fun. I'll be honest, 90% of the games posted, I have never heard of. But it doesn't mean I don't try to figure it out, which is part of the fun. It's no fun if you have the answers for everything...


Well not something so easy that it springs to memory immediately. But something that is familiar so that it takes you 10 minutes to remember or makes it easier to search for. Most of these games I just have had no clue about or where to begin if I wanted to search.


----------



## Marlaman

AHH i knew it was whiplash! i played that for 6+ months back when i was in highschool!
Sombody post up more images of obscure games!--Bored at work--!!!

XD


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


yes!

Did you play or found it? Very fun racing with crazy tracks, like hotwheels!


I don't know if it was the one i played in an arcade as a kid, but I found it out by looking it up. The SS with the klr 330 in the post is what led me on the right googling trail...

Okay, here's mine. One I spent a good bit of time playing.


----------



## Marlaman

star trek elite force?


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
star trek elite force?

Close but no cigar...


----------



## Marlaman

Voyager: elite force? sorry forgot that was part of it


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
Voyager: elite force? sorry forgot that was part of it

Oh, no--i meant it's not Elite Force. But it is of the star trek genre... (wait, my last one was too--I swear I'm not a star trek nerd!!! I swear!!!!! Khaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!) LOL


----------



## MNiceGuy

Sorry a little late but yes my screen was Heretic. Nice work!


----------



## Crazy9000

Is it ds9 the fallen?


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Is it ds9 the fallen?

Yep! Your turn.


----------



## ChinMusic

Glad to see the thread got revived







.

Sorry I haven't been participating much, been busy...

But remember guys, if you haven't read the rules, please do so (first post). One person posts a screenie at a time







.


----------



## Crazy9000

.

(edit) oops needed to edit program name out of screenshot lol


----------



## Arbitr

artemis?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


artemis?


Nope.


----------



## guyladouche

Master of Orion?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Master of Orion?


That's it!


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


That's it!


Sweet. I've never heard of it, nor did I know what it looked like. I just kept searching space sims with Artemis and a bunch of the other words that showed up in the SS, and finally found MOO. I wish I could get paid for doing this...it's fun!

Okay, here's mine:


----------



## jtypin

Flight sim 1978?


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


Flight sim 1978?


Nope


----------



## Arbitr

tie fighter?


----------



## corky dorkelson

star trek strategic operations simulator


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


tie fighter?


Nope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


star trek strategic operations simulator


Nope.

I decided to not go star trek this time...LOL

*EDIT--*Hint. This is a real playable game on your computer. It also was inspired by a mid-80's movie. That being said, I might not be back for about 30 minutes...so keep the guesses coming!


----------



## corky dorkelson

The Last Starfighter arcade. I got verification on the google. I will go ahead with one. I will make it somewhat easy.

Also, to those new to this thread, you can only post a game if you guessed the previously posted game correctly.

Here we go


----------



## sailerboy

I know this one, but i forgot, is there a helicoptor in it?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sailerboy*


I know this one, but i forgot, is there a helicoptor in it?


No helicopter, IIRC.


----------



## tht-kid

Carmaggeddon?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tht-kid* 
Carmaggeddon?

Carmageddon 2, but I will give it to you. Your turn, man.


----------



## tht-kid

Have fun... =]

Tip: Starships isn't the game its a tab within the game.


----------



## ChinMusic

haha nm.. I have no idea


----------



## sailerboy

Star wars something?


----------



## guyladouche

Warhammer 40000?


----------



## tht-kid

Close on the sci-fi theme but not it


----------



## guyladouche

Battlefleet Gothic!


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Battlefleet Gothic!


i think you're right


----------



## corky dorkelson

I <3 this thread. We need to get it official and stickied.


----------



## guyladouche

This thread is awesome. Unfortunately I'm at work--nothing to post. So whoever's first, let's get it going!


----------



## Arbitr

Here you go!

1st game I played with my pentium 90MHz!


----------



## venom55520

mechwarrior?


----------



## guyladouche

Mechwarrior genre?

EDIT--just beaten to it...! Damn you cooking with pooh! LOL


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guyladouche* 
Mechwarrior genre?

EDIT--just beaten to it...! Damn you cooking with pooh! LOL

lol sorry


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *venom55520* 
mechwarrior?

nope, i think this was an early early version? Not sure the history but it is not called mech warrior!


----------



## corky dorkelson

robotech?


----------



## Puscifer

If thats the game I think it is I used to play that all the time. OMG what was the name though.... its something bots maybe. It was basically an early mechwarrior though.


----------



## venom55520

maybe as another has said robotech? you really fooled me with this one


----------



## excoracer

Descent? 
EDIT: NVM only looked at angle in first SS


----------



## Aaroman

I love cooking with Pooh.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaroman*


I love cooking with Pooh.


lol yeah, making "chocolate chip" cookies there i see.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


robotech?


no


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


If thats the game I think it is I used to play that all the time. OMG what was the name though.... its something bots maybe. It was basically an early mechwarrior though.


I really dont think it was related, but it was very very similar, (obviously)

there was an original and an sequel, with expansions, either will do.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


Here you go!

1st game I played with my pentium 90MHz!




















Shattered Steel?


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


lol yeah, making "chocolate chip" cookies there i see.


Hmm...I figured it for fudge...that's usually what you get when you cook with Pooh?

I'm completely out of ideas for this game. Is it...Robot War?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Hmm...I figured it for fudge...that's usually what you get when you cook with Pooh?

I'm completely out of ideas for this game. Is it...Robot War?


BattleTECH


----------



## venom55520

we're stumped, can you give a hint?


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Shattered Steel?


no. I thought this was easy!


----------



## MNiceGuy

If it's not Shattered Steel or BattleTech then I'm completely lost


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Shattered Steel?


It might be Shattered Steel I was gonna guess that. I was thinking it was a different game even a bit older than Shattered Steel though.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


BattleTECH


no

thinking of a hint.....


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Hmm...I figured it for fudge...that's usually what you get when you cook with Pooh?

I'm completely out of ideas for this game. Is it...Robot War?


no


----------



## venom55520

W3 N33d5 H1l\\ltzzz
^
my attempt to say "we need hints" in 1337 speak.


----------



## Arbitr

another ss




EDIT: aska question, im not sure how to hint without giving it away


----------



## Blameless

Battledrome?


----------



## venom55520

earthseige?
starseige?


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


another ss




EDIT: aska question, im not sure how to hint without giving it away


You can give a hint by naming the game's developer! That should speed things up







.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Yes developer please


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


Here you go!

1st game I played with my pentium 90MHz!




















Starwars? Looks like it to me...

~B~


----------



## venom55520

ok i'm really sure it's earthseige/starseige.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


earthseige?


earth siege! yes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaltech


----------



## Blameless

Well all the mechgames I've played in that mid 90s time frame have been named. I'm stumped if it's not one of the ones just listed.


----------



## Puscifer

I know thats the game I'm thinking of! I can't believe an obscure old game that I've actually played and I can't think of the title for ****. This is driving me crazy!

EARTHSIEGE!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Yikes that one was hard! New screenie please!


----------



## venom55520

yay my turn
wait till i get one
ok this one's a little "poopie" (i meant crappy but i'm in the moment


----------



## guyladouche

Your turn Venom55520. And make it pooh-licious!


----------



## LoGGi!

Metaltech: Earthsiege maybe? ;o

edit: ignore was too late.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


yay my turn
wait till i get one
ok this one's a little "poopie" (i meant crappy but i'm in the moment











crash test dummies


----------



## TnB= Gir

Edit: Nvm


----------



## Arbitr

you have to guess correct to post image, sorry tnb (we are going 1 image at a time)


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


crash test dummies


nope


----------



## Blameless

Hey, it's not your turn yet TnB!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


yay my turn
wait till i get one
ok this one's a little "poopie" (i meant crappy but i'm in the moment











Uncanny X-men?


----------



## Est.1885

ITS NOT Your TURN TNB


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Hey, it's not your turn yet TnB!

Uncanny X-men?


nope


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Est.1885*


Its not your turn tnb


I edited the pic out 3 minutes ago. Get the wedgie out of your ass.


----------



## Est.1885

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I edited the pic out 3 minutes ago. Get the wedgie out of your ass.


hmm you can't make every word in caps. It doesn't allow for that interesting never knew. as far as the game um. Kiddy ninja gaiden?


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I edited the pic out 3 minutes ago. Get the wedgie out of your ass.


lol








common guys, lets keep it civil though


----------



## excoracer

Just because I have no Idea, and he's climbing a wall... I'll say Wall-E. That game looks about as good as the movie was... LOL


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Est.1885*


hmm you can't make every word in caps. It doesn't allow for that interesting never knew. as far as the game um. Kiddy ninja gaiden?


nope


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *excoracer*


Just because I have no Idea, and he's climbing a wall... I'll say Wall-E. That game looks about as good as the movie was... LOL


lol, no


----------



## MNiceGuy

going to go with The Amazing Spiderman circa 1989


----------



## corky dorkelson

Little Jack the Panty Stealer?


----------



## venom55520

nope

here's a hint. it was part of a 52 pack


----------



## MNiceGuy

like 52 games on one disc?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


nope

here's a hint. it was part of a 52 pack


OMG this will take forever.


----------



## venom55520

yep, released for nes and sega


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


OMG this will take forever.










lol i do aim to...not? please









alright here's another hint, it's part of action 52, perhaps the worst game collection in the world.


----------



## excoracer

City of Doom


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *excoracer*


City of Doom


BINGO
DING DING DING we have a winner. your turn!


----------



## excoracer

Alright, this game came with the first computer my dad bought me.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


BINGO
DING DING DING we have a winner. your turn!


Wow, that took no time at all. I am pleased, Venom.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Wow, that took no time at all. I am pleased, Venom.










no problemo








i wonder if it's worth a rep though


----------



## excoracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *excoracer* 
Alright, this game came with the first computer my dad bought me.



Re-post just in case it was missed.


----------



## venom55520

i'm not even going to try lol


----------



## excoracer

LOL. Hopefully someone does. i've been watching this thing since day one til i knew something or could figure out something. i just wanted to post this one HAHA


----------



## guyladouche

It looks like Final Fight, but not old enough--is it part of the Final Fight series?


----------



## excoracer

Nope, not Final Fight.

HINT:
It's a 2D platform game. I mean this like.. Mario Bros. Not just a simple battle screen like Mortal Combat.


----------



## Puscifer

I've played that one I think.... Is it keyboard control with mouse aiming and firing? I can't think of the name of that game anyway so even if it is the one I don't have a guess.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hunter Hunted


----------



## excoracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Hunter Hunted

Yup, you got it.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Hunter Hunted

I believe you're correct! Man, I thought for sure it was part of the final fight series. Anyhoo...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

awesome, ill get a tough one once i get home in 20 minutes if thats okay


----------



## jtypin

Go schubie go!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

here we go, sorry about the wait, i was at work


----------



## Arbitr

Timon & Pumba's Jungle Game


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nope


----------



## corky dorkelson

adventure island?


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


here we go, sorry about the wait, i was at work


















Crysis on Intel graphics?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh*


Crysis on Intel graphics?


Good answer. Good answer. SURVEY SAYS??!!!! XXXXXXX!!!!!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


adventure island?


ooooh, very close, i believe one to be a knock off of the other (i own both, ill see what one was made first)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh*


Crysis on Intel graphics?


pretty close.....kinda...okay, not really at all


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


ooooh, very close, i believe one to be a knock off of the other (i own both, ill see what one was made first)

pretty close.....kinda...okay, not really at all


Well, in that case I will have to say Wonder Boy.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you got it









your turn


----------



## corky dorkelson




----------



## corky dorkelson

NES game


----------



## BiG O

I'd say Top Gun, but that doesnt look right.


----------



## venom55520

air wolf, i can confirm it:
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w...creenShot2.jpg


----------



## venom55520

here's mine:


----------



## Crazy9000

Reminds me of Prince of Persia on the dreamcast.


----------



## rockband360

Lol, bad graphics mortal kombat?


----------



## venom55520

nope, keep on guessing


----------



## tht-kid

It was VGA-Planets... Sorry for dissappearing btw







had to leave college and then had jobs too do.


----------



## venom55520

no problem i understand how it is


----------



## venom55520

alright, i'll give a hint (although i though this was way easy)
it was banned from the PS1 system for being too violent. also, it is a fighting game and a cult favorite.


----------



## tht-kid

Thrill Kill?


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tht-kid* 
Thrill Kill?

I believe you are correct http://retro.ign.com/articles/872/872172p1.html


----------



## tht-kid

Should be easy


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hacker 2012 final transfer


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hacker 2012 final transfer









Got it in one


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

this should be an easy one for you RPG fans.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Secret of Mana!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice one


----------



## Dotard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
this should be an easy one for you RPG fans.










Seeing that makes me want to play it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dotard* 
Seeing that makes me want to play it.

thats what i was going for


----------



## MNiceGuy

You know what it is...but which one? US release.










EDIT: Nobody willing to stab at this Konami classic? /hint


----------



## Blameless

Castlevania IV


----------



## MNiceGuy

Correct sir! Your turn


----------



## Blameless




----------



## MNiceGuy

Dark Sun: Shattered Lands


----------



## Blameless

Yep, your turn.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

pick one already


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's been over a day and MNiceGuy hasn't posted a new screenshot, so according to the rules Blameless gets to go again.

(Yes, I'm playing...or trying to anyway, I haven't been able to guess one at all so far.







)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats okay, some of these are tricky, i knew the one was a Castlevania, but no idea what one it was.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

This thing seems dead for awhile so i'll go ahead (flame me if we're sposed to wait)


----------



## Stevo

Fighting Force?


----------



## MNiceGuy

sorry guys I totally forgot throw a new screen up!


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
Fighting Force?

money

ur up


----------



## Stevo

And we are up

square
PSX

can't get a good picture this is the best i can do


----------



## venom55520

digimon? lol


----------



## MNiceGuy

Saga Frontier?


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mniceguy*


saga frontier?


ding ding ding

you are winner....hahaha


----------



## MNiceGuy

Here's a great game. So great that it might even justify buying the little 'console'


----------



## ChinMusic

^ Metroid?


----------



## MNiceGuy

--to judges--

I'm sorry could you please be more specific?


----------



## ChinMusic

Metroid Prime?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Metroid 2


----------



## MNiceGuy

Sorry that is incorrect


----------



## xlastshotx

Metroid Fusion?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Metroid Fusion?

We have a winner! Nice job!

Your turn!


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

WTh i had that game too lol


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
We have a winner! Nice job!

Your turn!

Awesome








, ok one sec...


----------



## xlastshotx




----------



## MNiceGuy

Overlord ported to NES from a PC game Supremacy


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Overlord circa 1993


Damn, you got it







Nice!

That was pretty fast


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

moar!


----------



## ChinMusic

EDIT: Nm haha


----------



## MNiceGuy

If you haven't played this game then you owe it to yourself to try it out. One of the unsung heroes of the PS2 era.










EDIT: Published by Sony Computer Entertainment in 2001. Originally planned for the Playstation; it's four-year development pushed it to the Playstation 2.


----------



## ChinMusic

No idea....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i dont know


----------



## xlastshotx

Man, I never had a PS2


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

(ICO)

i knew that game lol it was really popuplar but i forgot what it was called never played it but i forgot the name so i had to search for it


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
(ICO)

i knew that game lol it was really popuplar but i forgot what it was called never played it but i forgot the name so i had to search for it









Whoa what happened?! It reeks of *WIN* in here! Nice work!

Your turn!


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

i never played this game ever


----------



## MNiceGuy

Yikes! A hint?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

it has Heros in its name


----------



## xlastshotx

Maybe a N64 or old PC game?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Company of Heroes is the first thing that comes to mind but the screen looks too old...


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

psp


----------



## Micam93

Medal of Honor: Heroes?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Micam93* 
Medal of Honor: Heroes?

Just checked it...you're right!


----------



## xlastshotx

Medal of Honor: Heroes 2? lol


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Yup its number one


----------



## Micam93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Just checked it...you're right!

Mkay








I've never played it, but here you go:









Edit: Hint: It's for the Atari 5200.
I need to be heading off for the night, though. Good luck, and I'll be back tomorrow


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im sad to say, but i never had a 5200


----------



## VulcanDragon

That's Vanguard, baby! Awesome game, I played the crap out of it back in the day.

Edit: Since I know with certainty I'm right, I'll go ahead and post a new pic to keep the game moving along. Here's one from the dawn of time:


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

box and lines


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


box and lines










Heh...okay, maybe it's a little too hard. Here's a couple of hints:

1. It's one of the earliest computer RPGs ever.
2. It was an Apple ][ game, and it was actually written in AppleSoft Basic.

If you're wondering what you're seeing, this is the world map. The cross is you, the five-box thingies are towns, the X is a dungeon, and the other random-line looking thingies are mountains.


----------



## gamer11200

Dungeons and Dragons?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


Dungeons and Dragons?


Nope!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Akalabeth: World of Doom. Graphics looking good for being almost 29 years old


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## MNiceGuy

You have to guess the previous screenshot before you can post up a new one Zulli.

Here's what I have:

Now this may seem too easy. There are nine games total. I feel this is the best one and I also find this stage to have one of the best 8-bit soundtracks of all time.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


You have to guess the previous screenshot before you can post up a new one Zulli.

Here's what I have:

Now this may seem too easy. There are nine games total. I feel this is the best one and I also find this stage to have one of the best 8-bit soundtracks of all time.











do i have to guess which specific megaman it is? might be 4, not sure


----------



## MNiceGuy

Yep and no it's not 4. It was the first Mega Man to use a password/save feature. Also, certain items like energy tanks changed in appearance with this title but remained that way for all the remaining games. For another hint, this game had one of the best robot master weapons: a blade that could be thrown in all 8 directions.


----------



## noobdown

mega man 2


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


mega man 2


That is correct! Your turn!


----------



## ChinMusic

Mega Man ruled ass.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


Mega Man rules ass.


fixed


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


fixed










ty haha


----------



## Marlaman

Ok so since nobody is throwing up screenies as fast as i'd like, i have one.








Goodlucks!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Yeah, I always PM the person who won, so they know to post a new game. PASS IT ON!!!


----------



## VulcanDragon

That's King's Quest 3, I believe.

But technically it's noobdown's turn, you shouldn't be posting screens just because the game isn't moving as fast as you would like....


----------



## noobdown

here ya go.


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


That's King's Quest 3, I believe.

But technically it's noobdown's turn, you shouldn't be posting screens just because the game isn't moving as fast as you would like....


yeah of course you're right on both counts, sorry work is REALLY dragging today:-/ 
Not trying to troll or anything


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

commander keen


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


commander keen


that was quick. do you know whick one?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no








EDIT: random guess
Goodbye, Galaxy!


----------



## darkclock

The Earth Explodes #2


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

That's CK2 I think. cuz KC1 look worse and had evil kangaroo's...


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkclock*


The Earth Explodes #2


correct


----------



## darkclock

Name the Game


----------



## darkclock

Another Screenshot..


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

doesn't even look familiar to me.


----------



## excoracer

NVM. Didn't see first screenshot


----------



## wigseryc

Looks like it's from the early 80's.. I think you've stumped everyone here Clock.


----------



## Puscifer

Damn, not a clue what that is... I know Zulli85's random outta turn screenie that eveyone ignored was Earthbound though! That game was great!


----------



## darkclock

Here's a hint and one more Screen shot.

Platform: NES


----------



## VulcanDragon

Goggle for "Ragossians" = "To the Earth".


----------



## darkclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Goggle for "Ragossians" = "To the Earth".

Correct... Thought that might help, +rep for Google..


----------



## bosoxdanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Goggle for "Ragossians" = "To the Earth".


I believe it's your turn good sir.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Okay, here's one:


----------



## darkclock

Worlds of Ultima, The Savage Empire


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Tibia tried but never got it this awesome.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Savage Empire is correct! Darkclock's turn.


----------



## darkclock

A Classic..


----------



## bosoxdanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkclock* 
A Classic..

Is that an Oddworld game?


----------



## darkclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc* 
Is that an Oddworld game?


Nope, Think NES and JRPG crossovers..


----------



## VulcanDragon

I knew I recognized that...I believe it's Faxanadu. My roommate had that, I played it for a while but couldn't quite get into it.


----------



## om3n

waiting for a new screen shot!!









and subbing to this thread


----------



## VulcanDragon

Well I want to make sure I'm correct before I throw up a new screen...


----------



## darkclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I knew I recognized that...I believe it's Faxanadu. My roommate had that, I played it for a while but couldn't quite get into it.


Correct.. My brother and I were disturbingly obsessed with it..


----------



## VulcanDragon

Okay, here's the next one, another old schooler.


----------



## Hueristic

Hmm, looks like a TIE fighter in the targeting... does it have 2 lines from each corner of the screen for firing (I.E. lasers).

Looks like it pre-dates starwars though.

Is it X-Wing?


----------



## darkclock

Star Raiders for the Atari.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Star Raiders is correct! I played this on my Atari 5200, but it was originally released for the Atari 800 computer.


----------



## darkclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Star Raiders is correct! I played this on my Atari 5200, but it was originally released for the Atari 800 computer.

Gotta love the 5200..

When I first saw this game I was blown away..







How things change...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

stop using games that were made before i was born >.<


----------



## VulcanDragon

That's an easy one, Zaxxon (or maybe Zaxxon 2, they look pretty identical).

If I'm correct, I promise to post something not quite so old next time just for Schubie!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, thanks vulcan, anything for sega master or NES i should be fine with
but alas i never had an atari


----------



## Hueristic

Console games are killing me! :doh


----------



## darkclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
stop using games that were made before i was born >.<









Sorry about the retro theme...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
That's an easy one, Zaxxon (or maybe Zaxxon 2, they look pretty identical).

If I'm correct, I promise to post something not quite so old next time just for Schubie!









Correct!! Kinda had a feeling you might get that one.. Zaxxon for the Colecovision..


----------



## VulcanDragon

Here's one that's not so old-school:


----------



## Dragoon

Any hint?


----------



## Hueristic

looks like an x-com clone.


----------



## corky dorkelson

looks fun as hell!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Any hint?










You want hints already?!?







It's only been up for a few minutes! Okay, but it's not going to be a hint that will let you just Google the result...not this soon, anyway.

The not-so-helpful-unless-you-kind-of-know-the-answer-already hint is: It's the second game in a two game series. (It would be difficult to tell the two games apart from screenshots alone, they look identical.)


----------



## Cod2player

That's NOT? old school??







whats that like 36x36 resolution or something







I have no clue guys


----------



## darkclock

Crusader: No Remorse


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cod2player*


That's NOT? old school??







whats that like 36x36 resolution or something







I have no clue guys










That's SVGA...640x480. 1996 <> old school!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkclock*


Crusader: No Remorse


Close, but not quite...read the hint...


----------



## Hueristic

Crusader


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Crusader


...so close...need more words...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Crusader:No Regret


----------



## darkclock

Crusader: No Regret

[PWN]Schubie beat me to it... Congratz


----------



## Hueristic

I was only copying Darkclock and was gonna give him the win anyway.


----------



## Dragoon

Crusader: no regret

EDIT: lol so many posts in such short time


----------



## VulcanDragon

Crusader: No Regret is correct!

Schubie was first to get the answer in...your turn.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[pwn]schubie*


crusader:no regret



Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkclock*


crusader: No regret

[pwn]schubie beat me to it... Congratz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragoon*


crusader: No regret

edit: Lol so many posts in such short time


lmao


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, dont deserve it but here you go, should be very easy


----------



## darkclock

That one turned into a round of rapid fire...


----------



## Hueristic

pitfall?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nope, not pitfall


----------



## darkclock

Ahh, I know that game but can't remember its name..


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Hueristic

LodeRunner


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


thats it










Wow my memory works sumtimes! brb wit a screenie!

I was gonna use VGA Planets but it's been done.


----------



## darkclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Wow my memory works sumtimes! brb wit a screenie!

I was gonna use VGA Planets but it's been done.


Thanks, Now I don't have to go all day wondering what that game was...


----------



## Hueristic

OK this should be real easy, But I had so much fun with this game over the years that I had to post it. And I doubt most of you have ever seen this many Power liches raised!

You must get it exact!


----------



## Dragoon

Heroes 2 of might and magic


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Heroes 2 of might and magic


no


----------



## darkclock

Heroes of Might and Magic 3


----------



## Dragoon

It's a HoM series game. The Heroes 3?

EDIT: Dang, darkclock beat me to it, posted nearly at the same time


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkclock*


Heroes of Might and Magic 3


Warmer!


----------



## Dragoon

Heroes of Might and Magic III: Armageddon's Blade
OR
Heroes of Might and Magic III: The Shadow of Death


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Heroes of Might and Magic III: Armageddon's Blade
OR
Heroes of Might and Magic III: The Shadow of Death


Getting HOT!


----------



## Dragoon

Heroes of Might and Magic III Complete lol, I can't think of anything else!


----------



## darkclock

The Restoration of Erathia


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Heroes of Might and Magic III Complete lol, I can't think of anything else!



















I know it was evil but it really was an easy one!

BTW you guys like all my liches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkclock

Sorry... Man that was evil Hueristic...


----------



## Dragoon

Here we go. I had some fun with this long time ago. Had a abysmal score on some reviews but meh XD


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Here we go. I had some fun with this long time ago. Had a abysmal score on some reviews but meh XD



















Zoom: Beat Me With A Sitck


----------



## Dragoon

I guess I'll leave a hint.

The game was developed in late 90s. The special attribute of the game was that you could transform into what you killed.


----------



## VulcanDragon

I'm stumped, it doesn't look remotely familiar.


----------



## Dragoon

I guess the game wasn't too well known. I should've posted an easier game, sorry guys









Let's see another hint... The game was only released for PC and PS1, who published the game in Europe, is related to the Tomb Raider Series. (That should help)


----------



## Black Magix

I have no idea


----------



## Dragoon

Published by Eidos Interactive on Europe, and MGM Interactive in the US.


----------



## Black Magix

machine hunter


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
machine hunter

You are correct!
















You're up Black Magix


----------



## Black Magix

this one is before my time, but I still played it.


----------



## Hueristic

Might & magic?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I swear people are just posting the most random obscure game images they can find on the net.


----------



## om3n

I think there should be a rule that you have to have taken the screen shot of the game that you post, whether it's on your computer or TV if it's from a console. that way there will be less obscurity and this game will move along faster.

Just my opinion though


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I swear people are just posting the most random obscure game images they can find on the net.


Maybe some are...but I swear that the "obscure" games I've posted I have both owned and played in the past, even if I no longer actually own the game. And they were not obscure at all in their era, they were _extremely_ well known at the time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


I think there should be a rule that you have to have taken the screen shot of the game that you post, whether it's on your computer or TV if it's from a console. that way there will be less obscurity and this game will move along faster.


Not a bad idea in principle, but there are issues:

1. People would just find obscure ROMs and take screenshots of them, so the problem isn't really solved.
2. Downloading ROMs or old PC games is usually illegal ("usually" meaning unless the copyright holder explicitly permits such downloading), despite what the abandonware sites would like you to believe. So we would have to break the law to do it.
3. How would you get screenshots from consoles with no decent emulator, e.g. PS2, Xbox, or newer? (Not that anyone is posting the newer games, but still...)


----------



## Hueristic

I am only going to post screenshots from my collection I've played. Until I run out then I will still only use ones I have played and can recommend.


----------



## Firestorm252

haha wow, seeing that makes me think of the old Hugo House of Horrors games

no idea on what it may be though...


----------



## Black Magix

ok my big hint for you...this was a really big game in it's era...

The designer and publisher of the game is also the same designer of the system it was played on (And it's not Atari, although they were their main competitor in the era of the system.)

Here's a hint on the game and producer:

All you need is to get on a roll. After all, luck is merely the toss of the dice.

So if you need a *hot* hint, you need only to read between the lines to get back on track. Maybe get your brain's car a fresh set of *wheels.*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

okay, so its for Intellivision?


----------



## Vostro

Here are some games that was made after 1983 and some of us actually might have played...
1.









2.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

as per the rules it is not your turn.
who ever gets black magix gets to post the next game.


----------



## noobdown

Vietnam Black Ops


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
Vietnam Black Ops

They're wearing desert camo.... lol


----------



## Flatline

Advanced Dungeons and Dragons : Cloudy Mountain

eh?


----------



## VulcanDragon

I can confirm, it is AD&D:Cloudy Mountain. I actually thought this very early on, but could find no screenshot that looked anything like what was posted. Guess I didn't look hard enough.

You kind of threw me there by bolding the *hot wheels*...I started searching for Hot Wheels games even though I knew it looked like an RPG...the Mattel connection didn't click.


----------



## Flatline

Well...here goes:










Played this a few years back, still had the screenshot; actually, heard about OCN from someone I know on this game.


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Advanced Dungeons and Dragons : Cloudy Mountain

eh?


yes indeed


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I can confirm, it is AD&D:Cloudy Mountain. I actually thought this very early on, but could find no screenshot that looked anything like what was posted. Guess I didn't look hard enough.

You kind of threw me there by bolding the *hot wheels*...I started searching for Hot Wheels games even though I knew it looked like an RPG...the Mattel connection didn't click.



I still have my Intellevision with the giant Mattel Electronics logo on it sitting in my basement...aamof this was the last game I played on it


----------



## Hueristic

Looks like a Half life mod. Original CS?

DOD?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Looks like a Half life mod. Original CS?

DOD?


negative x3

No mods or anything, straight original game.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Hmm, I'm probably out on this one. Most FPS games look alike to me, unless there's demons, aliens, or other space baddies in them anyway.


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*


I still have my Intellevision with the giant Mattel Electronics logo on it sitting in my basement...aamof this was the last game I played on it 


Intellivision FTW!
that's what i had until i was 13!--i'm 25 now! Sorry for threadjack~~
Ever get to play Snafu?


----------



## Black Magix

cant say I did.....I hardly remember playing anything


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlaman*


Intellivision FTW!
that's what i had until i was 13!--i'm 25 now! Sorry for threadjack~~
Ever get to play Snafu?


When I was a kid it was far too expensive so me and a freind used to goto the store and play it all day. We played some battleship naval game. It was the most fun I can remember at that age!


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Well...here goes:










Played this a few years back, still had the screenshot; actually, heard about OCN from someone I know on this game.


Delta Force: Land Warrior


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Delta Force: Land Warrior


soooooooooooooooooooooo close


----------



## Hueristic

Delta force


----------



## Flatline

You both got the Delta Force part right...but which one?


----------



## Hueristic

Delta force:black hawk down?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Delta force:black hawk down?


In between Vostro's and yours.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Delta Force 2?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Delta Force 2?


That's before Land Warrior.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


That's before Land Warrior.


Ah, so it is. Wikipedia has two between Land Warrior and Black Hawk Down, so it must be either Urban Warfare or Task Force Dagger.


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Ah, so it is. Wikipedia has two between Land Warrior and Black Hawk Down, so it must be either Urban Warfare or Task Force Dagger.


TFD it is.

...its actually a fun game, played it on a compaq laptop with integrated(****) graphics


----------



## Hueristic

Delta force:Urban Warfare


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Delta force:Urban Warfare


VulcanDragon got it right, it was Task Force Dagger.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


VulcanDragon got it right, it was Task Force Dagger.


----------



## VulcanDragon

The internets is my friend.









Here's one...again a little older, but this is the first game in a series that continues to be released and very popular today. This shot is off the back of the box, actually (I think I still have this one packed away in my basement somewhere.)


----------



## Hueristic

Ice wind dale?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nope, not Icewind Dale. Always meant to play that one, but I haven't yet. (IWD is top down, same engine as Baldur's Gate.)


----------



## Hueristic

lmao! this was already in my clipboard for next guess! "Baldors gate?"


----------



## Hueristic

Might and magic?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nope, not a M&M game.


----------



## Hueristic

The Bard's Tale?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nope...


----------



## Dragoon

The elder scrolls : Arena


----------



## Hueristic

Ultima?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Arena it is! The first game in the Elder Scrolls series, obvously still popular thanks to Elder Scrolls: Oblivion. Dragoon's turn.

Ultima was a good guess for anyone who knows me, Heuristic. Coincidentally, the back of the Arena box, in the caption for the very picture I posted, Arena is positively compared to Ultima IV. That comparison is why I bought Arena in the first place.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
The elder scrolls : Arena


----------



## Dragoon

Alright, it's an older one, I spent countless hours playing this when I was younger.


----------



## Hueristic

Napoleonic wars?
:edit for correct name

Waterloo: Napoleon's Last Battle


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Napoleonic wars?

Not quite. The game is based on an US historical event. /hint


----------



## noobdown

risk.


----------



## Black Magix

the blue and the gray

its the civil war
furthermore, I think thats also the battle of bull run


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
risk.

Not quite









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
blue vs the gray

its the civil war
furthermore, I think thats also the battle of bull run

Yes, it's the civil war, that's the event I'm talking about. Still missing the games name


----------



## AJLarson

it's the civil war game, but i dont remember the exact game, from like 1998 or something.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AJLarson*


it's the civil war game, but i dont remember the exact game, from like 1998 or something.


Make that 9 years before that date.


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Not quite









Yes, it's the civil war, that's the event I'm talking about. Still missing the games name










Thats like asking for a needle in a haystack...it's DOS based it looks like...


----------



## DesertRat

American Civil War: Volume One

^ long shot of a guess

edit: -on C64?


----------



## Black Magix

Shiloh: Grant's Trial in the West?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*


Thats like asking for a needle in a haystack...it's DOS based it looks like...


If I say the system, it might give out immediately. There aren't *500* games that represent the US civil war.


----------



## Black Magix

Decisive Battles of American Civil War Vol. 2 ?


----------



## Dragoon

I'm *N*ot so *S*ure about this hint.


----------



## Black Magix

Sid Meier's Gettysburg?


----------



## Dragoon

No.

The game was released for Commodore Amiga. I played on the 500.


----------



## DesertRat

Are you allowed to guess more than once?

if so:
North & South

^white text since I for got the code for hiding text


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Are you allowed to guess more than once?

if so:
North & South
?


Yes, you are. And you're absolutely correct









You're on DesertRat.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Yes, you are. And you're absolutely correct









You're on DesertRat.











w00t. 
gotta gimme a few mins tho. On lappy and gotta find a good screenie on google(don't worry, I own the game).


----------



## DesertRat

Should be super easy for u guys.


----------



## Kalavere

Hmmm, looks Star Trek like.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kalavere*


Hmmm, looks Star Trek like.


lol. why does everyone think that if it's in space it's Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Free Space 2


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Free Space 2


DING DING DING!

knew that was gunna be too easy.

Yes, it's Freespace2.

Schubie, you're up, again.


----------



## Kalavere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


lol. why does everyone think that if it's in space it's Star Trek or Star Wars?










Lol, never really been into the whole space sim thing, bar a dabble in Homeworld.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kalavere*


Lol, never really been into the whole space sim thing, bar a dabble in Homeworld.










ooo. I've played homeworld 1 and 2, both GREAT games IMO.

Freespace, and Freespace2 have got to be my all time fav games. I wish there were more good Space Combat Sims today...

anyway I'm going a lil off topic here... soz


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Black Magix

I have no idea...


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*





















karate kid
^
LOL i doubt that's even a real game


----------



## corky dorkelson

Street Fighter 0.3 Crystal Meth Edition???


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


karate kid
^
LOL i doubt that's even a real game


nope, although close...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Street Fighter 0.3 Crystal Meth Edition???


nope


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard*


This thing seems dead for awhile so i'll go ahead (flame me if we're sposed to wait)











this game was sooo dope!!!


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


nope, although close...

nope










not even another guess in the past 20+ mins. hint? lol

is it based on a movie?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

its not based on a movie, it was for master system.


----------



## Black Magix

Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap ?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nope.


----------



## DesertRat

It's kung fu kid!

?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

yep








EDIT: told you that karate kid was close


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


yep








EDIT: told you that karate kid was close










lol, ya. I went from gamespot, to google, back to gamespot, to goolge again, to a youtube of black belt for SMS, then in related vids there was that game so ya.... INTERNET is FTW!










^Another one of my favorite games, a lil bit older tho


----------



## Black Magix

sierra published?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
sierra published?

nope, was published by it's developer. And Sierra wasn't it's dev.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
lol, ya. I went from gamespot, to google, back to gamespot, to goolge again, to a youtube of black belt for SMS, then in related vids there was that game so ya.... INTERNET is FTW!










^Another one of my favorite games, a lil bit older tho









_Full Throttle_ from LucasArts


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Full Throttle from LucasARts











Indeed it is. One of their great adventure games before they forgot that adventure games existed and focused on Star Wars.

You're up.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 









Indeed it is. One of their great adventure games before they forgot that adventure games existed and focused on Star Wars.

You're up.

Yay!







I never actually played it, but heard it was really good. LucasArts made some great games.









Ok guys..........

I spent many a good hour playing this classic:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oooh, that looks very familiar, i dont remember what it is called tho


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Yay!







I never actually played it, but heard it was really good. LucasArts made some great games.









Ok guys..........

I spent many a good hour playing this classic:










is it an x-com game?


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
is it an x-com game?

Nope!

It was developed by one guy (AFAIK) and published by an obscure company back in the late 80's. There was a remake done a couple years back.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Nope!

It was developed by one guy (AFAIK) and published by an obscure company back in the late 80's. There was a remake done a couple years back.

-.- this isn't gonna be easy
lol


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
-.- this isn't gonna be easy
lol

Sorry









But I honestly did spend many many hours playing this gem. Once you guys have guessed it, I can give you guys a download link to the remake (it's Freeware).









I'll give out hints if ppl are having trouble guessing it.


----------



## Evostance

What type of game is it?


----------



## dskina

Deuteros: The Next Millennium


----------



## Evostance

^^ That game was made by Atari


----------



## DesertRat

what platform was it for originally choggs?


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


What type of game is it?


Science Fiction, strategy/resource management

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Deuteros: The Next Millennium


Nope. Getting closer though!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


what platform was it for originally choggs?


Atari ST, Amiga, and DOS

I played the DOS version, myself.

The game actually had a slightly different name for DOS, I would accept either one though.

EDIT: A short plot description:

Earth has experienced a major asteroid collision, making it uninhabitable. You are currently on the Moon, and you must colonize other planets/moons in the Solar system - and eventually recolonize Earth. The people of Mars are your enemies!


----------



## Zoki318

Publisher?


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


Publisher?


Electronic Dreams

There is another publisher as well (it's multi-platform), but that is a dead giveaway for a Google Search..... (it took me about 10 seconds to find the title)


----------



## Zoki318

Bad Company
Another World
Bio Challenge


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


Bad Company
Another World
Bio Challenge


Nope


----------



## excoracer

Millennium 2.2?

Millennium 2.2 is a resource management computer game by *Ian Bird*, released in *1989 for Atari ST, Amiga and DOS*. The DOS version of the game was released as *Millennium: Return to Earth*. It is the forerunner to Deuteros, which is in many ways a similar resource management game but many times larger and harder than Millennium 2.2.

In the game, a 20 trillion ton meteor has collided with Earth, making it uninhabitable. All that's left of humanity is a small, self-sufficient colony on the surface of the Moon, and a race of mutants on Mars. As the commander of the colony, it is your job to ensure the survival of humankind by exploring the solar system for other inhabitable planets and moons, and ultimately re-establish life on Earth. However, the Martians want Earth for themselves too, so a war is inevitable.

Millennium: Return to Earth would be your Dos Version.


----------



## Choggs396

Microprose acquired the DOS publisher of this game in 1992

Some of the programmers from this publisher moved on to create Take-Two Interactive.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *excoracer*


Millennium 2.2?

Millennium 2.2 is a resource management computer game by *Ian Bird*, released in *1989 for Atari ST, Amiga and DOS*. The DOS version of the game was released as *Millennium: Return to Earth*. It is the forerunner to Deuteros, which is in many ways a similar resource management game but many times larger and harder than Millennium 2.2.

In the game, a 20 trillion ton meteor has collided with Earth, making it uninhabitable. All that's left of humanity is a small, self-sufficient colony on the surface of the Moon, and a race of mutants on Mars. As the commander of the colony, it is your job to ensure the survival of humankind by exploring the solar system for other inhabitable planets and moons, and ultimately re-establish life on Earth. However, the Martians want Earth for themselves too, so a war is inevitable.

Millennium: Return to Earth would be your Dos Version.


*BINGO!*

(PS: The DOS Publisher was Paragon Software)

Nice call. You're up, exoracer.


----------



## BiG O

is it a civilization game?

just saw the edit...never mind


----------



## excoracer

saving for later, can't post picture now.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *excoracer* 
saving for later, can't post picture now.

awwwwwwww


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Microprose acquired the DOS publisher of this game in 1992
Some of the programmers from this publisher moved on to create Take-Two Interactive.
EDIT:
*BINGO!*
(PS: The DOS Publisher was Paragon Software)

Nice call. You're up, exoracer.









Where's the link! I wanna try it!


----------



## Hueristic

WELL I ain't waiting. He can get in when he's online again.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Man, 7 pages in one afternoon...you guys were busy after I logged off.

It's still excoracer's turn, but I'll take a crack at your screen...I think it's one of the Wonders from Civilization 3?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vulcandragon*


man, 7 pages in one afternoon...you guys were busy after i logged off.

It's still excoracer's turn, but i'll take a crack at your screen...i think it's one of the wonders from civilization 3?


very close!!!

EDIT:







Your right! I'm losing my mind. You said it was a wonder, IT's actually the Palace I built. But the whole game is to pic the game and I forgot that!!!!


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Where's the link! I wanna try it!


Oh, sorry.

Here's a link to the Millennium remake. I'm pretty sure it's Freeware, but if for some reason it's not, let me know and I'll take it down.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Oh, sorry.

Here's a link to the Millennium remake. I'm pretty sure it's Freeware, but if for some reason it's not, let me know and I'll take it down.











Scoping it now. THX


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's your turn exocracer...that Civ3 was just a little diversion.

(Although if he doesn't log on and post one by the morning, I'll go ahead and post one.)


----------



## Hueristic

We need a time limit. Or just let whomever wins and can't post just take the next one when they can post. Waiting sux, and this thread ebbs and flows.

Great Idea for a game though Guys! At this rate I'll have screenies for a year to post.


----------



## bosoxdanc

This thread rocks!!


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


We need a time limit. Or just let whomever wins and can't post just take the next one when they can post. Waiting sux, and this thread ebbs and flows.

Great Idea for a game though Guys! At this rate I'll have screenies for a year to post.










There's a time limit on the first post









If whoever's turn it is to go, they need to post within 24 hours, or else the person who went last before them gets to go again.

Whenever I check this thread it's ALWAYS in between screenshots!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


There's a time limit on the first post









If whoever's turn it is to go, they need to post within 24 hours, or else the person who went last before them gets to go again.

Whenever I check this thread it's ALWAYS in between screenshots!










24 hours! damn I missed that. with all these people playing maybe we should change that.

Just for you:







This should be real easy!


----------



## ChinMusic

Warhammer: 40,000 Dawn of War?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


Warhammer: 40,000 Dawn of War?


----------



## Stevo

So Vulcan its your turn now right?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


So Vulcan its your turn now right?


Well I'm not sure...I kind of lost track with the little sidegame going on there. But I'll go find a shot just to get the game going again, back in a few...

Okay, here we go. Another oldie but a goodie. It's part of a series, so you need the number to get it right. And the screen I found is clearly running an Apple ][ emulator, but this was actually a multiplatform game (although Apple ][ was was the original platform).


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nobody? Too old/hard? Well here's a hint that should practically give it away to anyone who takes the time to dig it up: I've already posted a game from this series once before, this one is several years older.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Nobody? Too old/hard? Well here's a hint that should practically give it away to anyone who takes the time to dig it up: I've already posted a game from this series once before, this one is several years older.


I'm guessing it's a mac game (judging by the apple). So I got nothin


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


I'm guessing it's a mac game (judging by the apple). So I got nothin










It was released on multiple platforms, including Mac; buit this screen is actually the Apple ][ version. It was also available on PC, Atari computers, C64, etc.


----------



## Dragoon

Ultima 1?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Ultima 1?


So, so close...


----------



## om3n

ultima 2!!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Ultima II is correct!


----------



## Humanfactor

Sorry, nvm


----------



## om3n

Um pretty sure it's my turn now....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


Um pretty sure it's my turn now....


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


So, so close...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


ultima 2!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Ultima II is correct!


Dang!









Well, Vulcan your hint was really a giveaway









Your turn Om3n


----------



## om3n

Ok this is probably going to be an easy one.

This was one of my most favorite games as a kid... I spent countless hours playing this game


----------



## Hueristic

LOL, I got no clue!


----------



## om3n

Seriously? This game was actually kinda popular if I remember correctly...
and it took forever to beat.

I thought someone would have gotten it by now


----------



## ChinMusic

Hmm... Doesn't look familiar... But... Dark Cloud?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

jet force Gemini!


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChinMusic* 
Hmm... Doesn't look familiar... But... Dark Cloud?

nope not Dark Cloud!

hmmm... maybe it was only popular to me lol

I'll give a hint, and then I will post another screeny of the game if no one gets it still.

It is an N64 game


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

read my post?
pretty sure its jet froce gemini


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
read my post?
pretty sure its jet froce gemini









Oh sorry I missed your post!

Yep you got it bro- your turn!


----------



## Bacchus451

If Legendary gets in this thread I think we all lose.


----------



## ChinMusic

AAaah jet force gemini, I remember the title, but not the game... haha Oooooo well, new game!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sorry, was at work and boss was in the room









this should be VERY easy


----------



## Dragoon

Castlevania symphony of the night


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

that would be correct


----------



## Dragoon

That was easy indeed







I'll be back with a game in a couple of min.









*Here ya go:*









I played this game countless hours on my old Pentium 166


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

awesome, i was in a hurry to just get one, and it was one of the first that popped to mind


----------



## Spazghost

Battletoads?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spazghost*


Battletoads?


----------



## Dragoon

I already posted my game on my previous post.


----------



## Hueristic

Infinite ammo! U cheat!









Descent?


----------



## Dragoon

LOL, that's the basic weapon of the game. Extras *have* limited ammo









As for the name, not quite.


----------



## accskyman

That isn't air warriors is it?


----------



## Hueristic

sTAR Siege?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
That isn't air warriors is it?

Nope









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
sTAR Siege?

Not quite









Hmm... let me see a hint that I can use... This game is VERY identical to a previous title released, although they use the same engine and share the same game mechanics, this one is not a sequel. Also, while this game was released for windows 95 and even 3.1, its predecessor was developed for DOS and MAC.


----------



## Hueristic

another screenie? that ones rather bad.


----------



## Dragoon

Sure, here it is.









This one is a bit smaller as I can't find more screenshots as large as the previous one.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i know i have played that too








i didn't own it, but i have played it


----------



## accskyman

Fury 3.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Fury 3.


Rock on









You're up.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Rock on









You're up.


----------



## accskyman

This will probably be easy.. but then again I haven't played it in probably 15+ years.


----------



## Hueristic

Stronghold?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Stronghold?

nope


----------



## Hueristic

The Legacy of Holy Castle?


----------



## Hueristic

I know I bought it but can't place it!!!!! ARRGGHHHH!


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
The Legacy of Holy Castle?

Nope. I'll give a hint in an a while if there aren't any close guesses.


----------



## Hueristic

Defender of the Crown?


----------



## Hueristic

Castles & Catapults?


----------



## Hueristic

Lord of the Realm? Damn I remember trying like 5 times but just d
isn't like it!


----------



## Hueristic

Castles!!!! Right!??? I soo wanted that game to rock but it didn't.


----------



## noobdown

starwas battle front special edition bf1032 medevil edition.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Defender of the Crown?


You got it. I didn't want to use the main game screen because I thought it'd be to obvious.


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=651&pictureid=3597[/IMG]]
Corky has the best chance to get this fast! tell you why when it's gotten.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=651&pictureid=3597[/IMG]]

I upgraded to EGA for this game!










warlords


----------



## Hueristic

Dammit did you google or guess?


----------



## Hueristic

LOL, Well anyway the reason corky got it soo fast is that I made the mistake of commenting that I upgraded to ega for it.

Google "Syrians EGA game" and warlords comes up #1!









My bad I tried to edit it out but he was signed on the thread at that time!

BTW this game was Great me and my friends played it hotseat for a year continuously! In between partying in the bars.









So POST a Screenie Corky Already!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Time's running out, Corky...get a screenie up!

If he doesn't post one within 24 hours, it reverts back to Heuristic's turn to post another one.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Time's running out, Corky...get a screenie up!

If he doesn't post one within 24 hours, it reverts back to H*ue*ristic's turn to post another one.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*












Oh snaps!!! Sorry guys! Coming right up. Next time, PM me







Thats what I do when somebody guesses mine correctly.

And I knew it was Warlords because I have played warlords 3 and that looks just like it!!!!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Good luck!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Anybody?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Anybody?

Hint?


----------



## JMT668

Damb You!!!

goodluckjerks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no idea :/


----------



## JMT668

hint


----------



## corky dorkelson

HINT - There is a newer band that plays 80's metal with the same name as this game. (more hints to follow)


----------



## noobdown

slayer.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
slayer.

Nope, a newer band. Much much newer.


----------



## JMT668

W.a.s.p.


----------



## corky dorkelson

HINT - Platform is sega saturn.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


W.a.s.p.


nope


----------



## h33b

Dragon force


----------



## JMT668

airbourne


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h33b*


Dragon force


WINNER!!!!! You're up.


----------



## h33b

Ok, let me give this a go.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I'm liking the flat stripper butt.


----------



## JMT668

hints!! looks like star treck


----------



## aksthem1

Ahh! Nostalgia rush. It's in one of my old PC Gamer mags. *Digs through pile of magazines*


----------



## h33b

Hints already?

Ok, it came out pre-2000 on PC and dreamcast.


----------



## JMT668

Phantasy Star Online


----------



## noobdown

if im right i forget the name but ur a cop in the game.


----------



## h33b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


if im right i forget the name but ur a cop in the game.


yes, now if you could just remember the name


----------



## Hueristic

Privateer - freespace


----------



## h33b

nope


----------



## Hueristic

Wing commander III


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h33b*


yes, now if you could just remember the name


Dynamite Cop


----------



## accskyman

Millennium Soldier: Expendable


----------



## h33b

none of the above


----------



## Hueristic

FreeSpace 2


----------



## h33b

Wow this must be a little more challenging than I anticipated. My previous entries were cake!


----------



## JMT668

hint


----------



## Hueristic

Wing Commander: Prophecy


----------



## noobdown

Dead to Rights


----------



## h33b

*Fahrenheit* 451 was a good book, and I think some game devs who favor a shade of purple enjoyed it as well.


----------



## noobdown

Shenmue


----------



## Evostance

Headhunter ?


----------



## accskyman

Fighting force 2


----------



## h33b

nada


----------



## Stevo

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## h33b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Indigo Prophecy


that's the right dev team


----------



## FieryCoD

Omikron: The Nomad Soul!


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


Omikron: The Nomad Soul!


Yea that looks to be it, I think I went past that on this game site searching for this.. It looked so familiar but I didn't remember the name at all...


----------



## h33b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


Omikron: The Nomad Soul!


Bingo! Your turn!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h33b*


Bingo! Your turn!


----------



## FieryCoD

This one's a toughie!


----------



## mudd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


This one's a toughie!


joust.... i played the hell out of that game.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mudd*


joust.... i played the hell out of that game.


LOL. Correct!


----------



## h33b

I thought that looked like Joust


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h33b* 
I thought that looked like Joust

Lol knew it instantly, didn't have to enlarge. I played that game for 6 straight months while bunking school!


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's been more than a day and mudd hadn't posted a screen. Turn lost.

FieryCoD, you're up again.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Another day, still no screen. FieryCoD is a no-show just like mudd was.









I'm taking the bull by the horns here to get this going again. Here's what I believe should be a not-very-challenging shot:


----------



## Hueristic

X-wing?


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


X-wing?


Definitely not







.

Hmm... I wanna guess star Trek, but I searched through the games and found nothing...


----------



## Hueristic

Wing commander?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Wing Commander III


----------



## VulcanDragon

Corky got it, it's WC3. You're up!


----------



## mudd

my bad bout not posting another.

this was a fun game back in the day


----------



## corky dorkelson




----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mudd*


my bad bout not posting another.

this was a fun game back in the day


burgertime.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Big Rigs!


----------



## SlyFox

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyfox*


big rigs: Over the road racing


winner!!!!


----------



## SlyFox

Here's one.. Originally an Arcade Game but was ported to NES and other systems.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mudd* 
my bad bout not posting another.

this was a fun game back in the day

You need to rename the file!


----------



## Hueristic

StreetFighter?


----------



## Dittoz

Ok. Got a question and maybe you guys can help me. When I was back in the 6th grade (1992?) our school got a bunch of Macintosh Plus's. Yippee! Well on some of these computers was an adult game that apparently the administration didn't know about.

It was a text game with pictures (obviously black an white), of a guy trying to escape from a mental hospital. You could kill the gardener with his shovel, rape the nurse, crazy stuff like that. I can't remember the name of it. Can't find any mention of it anywhere out there on the net.

Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dittoz* 
Ok. Got a question and maybe you guys can help me. When I was back in the 6th grade (1992?) our school got a bunch of Macintosh Plus's. Yippee! Well on some of these computers was an adult game that apparently the administration didn't know about.

It was a text game with pictures (obviously black an white), of a guy trying to escape from a mental hospital. You could kill the gardener with his shovel, rape the nurse, crazy stuff like that. I can't remember the name of it. Can't find any mention of it anywhere out there on the net.

Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## SlyFox

Too hard?

Hints:
Release Date 1988
You have to rescue the President.


----------



## OCGhost

Bad Dudes Vs. DragonNinja


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCGhost* 
Bad Dudes Vs. DragonNinja

I am pretty sure that's it. Double Dragon would be my first guess though


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
I am pretty sure that's it. Double Dragon would be my first guess though









lol i agree. it looks like the 3 edition. but arent they alwaye red and blue?


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCGhost*


Bad Dudes Vs. DragonNinja


We have a winner, your turn.


----------



## OCGhost




----------



## Hueristic

Looks like a map editor for a warcraft clone. Game Creating toolset?


----------



## OCGhost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Looks like a map editor for a warcraft clone. Game Creating toolset?


That is actual gameplay. It is an RTS where almost all of the units are stationary , except your collectors and aerial attackers (which are spawned from stationary bases). The weapons are built in place and each has a unique rate of fire, range, and attack pattern. You place them in a map editor style.


----------



## accskyman

NetStorm: Islands at War

Haha, I've played this way back when.. I remember it because a friend of mine mailed me a bunch of games, one being this. I didn't really get into it though.


----------



## OCGhost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
NetStorm: Islands at War

Haha, I've played this way back when.. I remember it because a friend of mine mailed me a bunch of games, one being this. I didn't really get into it though.

Very good, I wasn't sure If I would have to give some hints.

----


YouTube - NetStorm Clips Video





For anyone interested: this game was abandoned by Activision when they no longer wanted to run the server so now the fans run a server. You can download the full version for free.

http://www.netstormhq.com/download.php?list.10

IMO it's one of the "best games than never made it". Oh and the goal of the game is to sacrifice your enemy's priest on an altar.

/shamless plug


----------



## Microsis

NETSTORM! That game was the shiat! I was always scared of my bridges breaking though


----------



## accskyman

I'm like 99.9% sure that I'm right, so here's a new one.










This shouldn't be _too_ hard, I remember playing this.
Never really liked it though.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

looks kinda like a cdi or 3do game, not really sure though, it has the zelda cdi feel and the look but not zelda cdi ._.


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


looks kinda like a cdi or 3do game, not really sure though, it has the zelda cdi feel and the look but not zelda cdi ._.


And thank God it's not Zelda cdi


----------



## accskyman

Hint, it was released in 1989. Was also on multiple platforms.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


I'm like 99.9% sure that I'm right, so here's a new one.










This shouldn't be _too_ hard, I remember playing this.
Never really liked it though.


shinobi


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


shinobi


Nope.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Artura by any chance?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Artura by any chance?


No. I guess this wasn't so easy. My uncle had an old system with a giant box of games on floppy discs. My other uncles own an arcade business, so basically I've got a giant gaming back round.

To be clear on my earlier hint, I did some searching and this was originally released in 89' for 1 platform. It was released for others within the next few years.

For an 89' game this was probably the best looking/sounding game. It's a shame the game play was so terrible.

Here's another pic to help out..


----------



## ericeod

Damn, got to excited...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ericeod not reading the rules


----------



## accskyman

Since this hasn't progressed any for a while... I'll pretty much give this away with some searching. In 1989 it was released for the Amiga, character's name was Aarbron.


----------



## Hueristic

Shadow of the Beast


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Shadow of the Beast


Yes. I thought for sure someone would have recognized it.. Even though I didn't like the game, it stuck with me this long. Maybe everyone isn't as old as me heh.


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Yes. I thought for sure someone would have recognized it.. Even though I didn't like the game, it stuck with me this long. Maybe everyone isn't as old as me heh.


I remember that game, I had it for the turbo duo super cd. Pretty short game actually it only took less then an hour to finish. Too bad I just looked at this thread now lol.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## MegaSmiley

That would be Homeworld, the first one I believe. Great game.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MegaSmiley*


That would be Homeworld, the first one I believe. Great game.


----------



## ivan0550

Homeworld

Edit: -.- late


----------



## FireMarshallBill

I knew that one


----------



## MegaSmiley

Alright, this game should be memorable to those who have played it:


----------



## MegaSmiley

Not even any guesses?

Hint: That cockroach at the top of the screen is you.


----------



## accskyman

Bad Mojo


----------



## MegaSmiley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Bad Mojo


Correct! you're up.


----------



## accskyman

Seeing as how my last one was so hard, this should be cake.


----------



## noobdown

castleviania!!!!!!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

cant see the image


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


castleviania!!!!!!


Sorry I did a search and it was put up just a couple days ago on here =x

Besides, that wasn't the full title =)


----------



## DaMirrorLink

either Marvel vs Capcom 1 or two

or SNK vs Capcom


----------



## noobdown

there should be a rule about changing the game, even if its already been posted. dows that mean i can go back abd change the one i did because some one else already did it and void all the rest uptill now?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


either Marvel vs Capcom 1 or two

or SNK vs Capcom


Marvel vs Capcom.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


there should be a rule about changing the game, even if its already been posted. dows that mean i can go back abd change the one i did because some one else already did it and void all the rest uptill now?


I wouldn't have changed it if you were right. It wasn't simply "Castlevania" and it was changed within a couple minutes of posting.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Here's mine, it'll be hard, its a horrible game, but its a game nonetheless


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Marvel vs Capcom.

I wouldn't have changed it if you were right. It wasn't simply "Castlevania" and it was changed within a couple minutes of posting.



now you can name all the version and get to select the right one sweet.
its not the point. once you post it leave it.

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

and a chance to give the version was not given.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
now you can name all the version and get to select the right one sweet.
its not the point. once you post it leave it.

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

and a chance to give the version was not given.

Next time I win one I'll just let you take my turn, if it'll stop you from crying about it.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Next time I win one I'll just let you take my turn, if it'll stop you from crying about it.

well if you didnt just make your own rules in the middle then i wouldnt be calling you out.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Guys, cut it out already.







If you want to argue, take it to PMs.


----------



## Hueristic

Romance of the Three Kingdoms?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Romance of the Three Kingdoms?

nope









Edit: Since no one has guessed in awhile, here's a clue

It was released in 1995 in the US


----------



## Stevo

more hints


----------



## DaMirrorLink

its for the snes


----------



## Stevo

brandish


----------



## DaMirrorLink

nope, here's another screen for you guys


----------



## GodofGrunts

Han Dynasty: The Game


----------



## Stevo

more hints looks like it doesn't belong in 95


----------



## Stevo

rise of the phoenix


----------



## thE_iyE

OK, I know I didn't guess one, but here, try this one:


----------



## thE_iyE

K, it didn't post, here it is as an attachment


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's been over a day...unless one of the recent guesses from GodOfGrunts or SteveO is correct, it's time to tell us this one and post a new one.

thE_iyE: Please don't post screens of Dune 2 unless it's your turn.


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


thE_iyE: Please don't post screens of Dune 2 unless it's your turn.


lol pwnt









Man I actually do have a screenie I really want to post.... Why can't it be my turn?!?
/childish tantrum


----------



## thE_iyE

sorry, I just couldn't wait...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


rise of the phoenix



yep yep!


----------



## Stevo

finally my turn I've been waiting to post this.
I recommend everybody to play this game its a lot of fun.


----------



## Hueristic

Dungeon Keeper, Awsome game!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Except that I believe it's actually Dungeon Keeper 2. The color palette and the buttons on the HUD look like DK2, not DK1.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Except that I believe it's actually Dungeon Keeper 2. The color palette and the buttons on the HUD look like DK2, not DK1.


Yep I wasn't sure and was to lazy to spark it up. I am the vampire king in that game!

What's the rules on multiple guessing? I would have guessed both but didn't want to keep guessing.

BTW Dungeon Keeper was supposed to come out above ground nexst before Bullfrog folded. Shame, they made some of the best games. Populous was and still is a gandre' of it's own.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Except that I believe it's actually Dungeon Keeper 2. The color palette and the buttons on the HUD look like DK2, not DK1.

vulcan is correct


----------



## VulcanDragon

All righty then, here's the next one.


----------



## noobdown

Star Wars Combine


----------



## noobdown

Star Wars Roleplaying Game


----------



## Hueristic

VulcanDragon said:


> All righty then, here's the next one.
> 
> Looks cool!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> Star Wars Combine
> 
> If so I'm gonna check this out. I gave up on Star Wars games long ago! But this looks like it was done right! 4X right?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nope, not Star Wars Combine.

And not "Star Wars Roleplaying Game"...heck, you linked to a hardcover book, not a video game!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vulcandragon*


nope, not star wars combine.

And not "star wars roleplaying game"...heck, you linked to a hardcover book, not a video game!


4x?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Star Wars Rebellion


----------



## noobdown

Star Wars Galaxies


----------



## GodofGrunts

Star Wars: TIE Fighter


----------



## VulcanDragon

Rebellion is correct, MNiceGuys is up.

I enjoyed Rebellion a lot when it came out, it was actually my first turn-based strategy game ever. But it didn't get great reviews as I recall, not really sure why.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
I enjoyed Rebellion a lot when it came out, it was actually my first turn-based strategy game ever. But it didn't get great reviews as I recall, not really sure why.

Although an RTS in the wider sense of the term, it belongs more to the genre of *4X* games resembling Master of Orion. There are elements of turn-based games as well, as the events of each 'day' of game time are processed at the end of that day. The player commands the manufacturing of facilities, troops and starships, resources, fleet deployment, and mission assignments of units and characters (60 in all: 6 major, 54 minor, 30 per side) around the (up to) 200 available systems.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Although an RTS in the wider sense of the term, it belongs more to the genre of *4X* games resembling Master of Orion. There are elements of turn-based games as well, as the events of each 'day' of game time are processed at the end of that day. The player commands the manufacturing of facilities, troops and starships, resources, fleet deployment, and mission assignments of units and characters (60 in all: 6 major, 54 minor, 30 per side) around the (up to) 200 available systems.










Interesting, I've never heard the "4X" term before. Every review I've ever read of this type of game just calls them turn based strategy.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Here's what I have for you OCN. Now some of you may recognize this while others won't. If it looks a little bland, you could always seek out the brightly-colored North American NES version and skip this Famicon business altogether. If you're a clever fox you'll know that this was the beginning of a very solid franchise.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Metal Gear


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Metal Gear










Ding ding! You're next. Nice job!


----------



## By-Tor

Metal gear

aahhh to slow


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow! 4 posts at the same time
I rescind my guess.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*












Looks like the original Final Fantasy Tactics on the PSX!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Looks like the original Final Fantasy Tactics on the PSX!



correct, its the original








your turn


----------



## MNiceGuy

Smooth and widescreen. Two things the PSX could not do.

EDIT: REALLY? It's original? Is that an emulation or something. It just looks so...good!? Nice job!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Smooth and widescreen. Two things the PSX could not do.

EDIT: REALLY? It's original? Is that an emulation or something. It just looks so...good!? Nice job!


sorry, you are right, it is war of the lions


----------



## MNiceGuy

lol...I just figured that out too. War of the Lions for PSP. Just throw another one up or let Porkyfat go next.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give it to porkyfat


----------



## PorkyFat

My favorite RPG on the Playstation and one of my favorite RPG's of all time!

EDIT: Thanks for the round guys!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Tactics Ogre


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Tactics Ogre


OMG someone knows this game! Nice!

Your turn.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Alright time to go back to some roots again. MMmmm...iguana bits.


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Alright time to go back to some roots again. MMmmm...iguana bits.











Fallout!


----------



## Drift0r

Dang PorkyFat beat me to it. Iguana bits is what tipped me off


----------



## PorkyFat

Another favorite RPG of mine back when I was just a wee child!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Shining Force


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Shining Force


Damn you're good, you play everything I played! I still have Shining Force 2! What else do you play Mnice?


----------



## MNiceGuy

My favorite RPG is hands down FFVII followed by FFX. I gave FFVIII an honest try but the constant enemy draw mechanic just got too monotonous and boring. I didn't vary much of that beaten path. Super Mario RPG (Square involvement) was phenomenal though.

Here's my next one:

Here's another Konami classic. This was released on both the Genesis and SNES back in the day. Your weapon of choice: a squirt-gun filled with holy water. Most annoying enemies ever: giant ants and giant babies!


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


My favorite RPG is hands down FFVII followed by FFX. I gave FFVIII an honest try but the constant enemy draw mechanic just got too monotonous and boring. I didn't vary much of that beaten path. Super Mario RPG (Square involvement) was phenomenal though.

Here's my next one:

Here's another Konami classic. This was released on both the Genesis and SNES back in the day. Your weapon of choice: a squirt-gun filled with holy water. Most annoying enemies ever: giant ants and giant babies!











Damnt! I know the game but not the name, my cousins used to ALWAYS play it. Does it have the word Halloween in it? Yeah FF7 was my favorite as well, such a great game. Wish I still had it for the playstation...good memories.


----------



## MNiceGuy

You'll notice the kid going after the zombie. You see he's a little upset because that zombie 'did something' to the 'people that live near him'


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
You'll notice the kid going after the zombie. You see he's a little upset because that zombie 'did something' to the 'people that live near him'

Oooo oooh! Zombies Ate my Neighbors? I remember this!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PorkyFat* 
Oooo oooh! Zombies Ate my Neighbors? I remember this!

Nice one sir!


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Nice one sir!

Thanks, try this one out!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
You'll notice the kid going after the zombie. You see he's a little upset because that zombie 'did something' to the 'people that live near him'

Way to completely give it away. Don't give out the games name like that. That's no fun.


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Way to completely give it away. Don't give out the games name like that. That's no fun.

Ah dude its cool, he didnt really give it away. I still thought hard about it then recalled the water gun and stuff.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Way to completely give it away. Don't give out the games name like that. That's no fun.

No completely give it away would have gone something like this:

Rhymes with 'schmombies great my fleyboars'


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

LoL well I knew it right off the bat and the clue he gave was definitely giving it away but whatever. I have no idea what the new one is.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Hmmm me either


----------



## WannaBeNoob

we need a clue.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Ah dude its cool, he didnt really give it away. I still thought hard about it then recalled the water gun and stuff.


really?

i knew it right off the bat

Oh, and the new game, ShadowRun or Shadow Run, whichever way you want to spell it

btw, next time, don't leave the name of the game in the image link, that's always the first place i look =/


----------



## Phantom922

Since no one posted a new pic..










Popular fighter for the SNES, plays similar to Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Cryptedvick

is it Killer Instinct?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

actually i was going to post a new pic, but i was waiting on him to say it was right =/

next time hold your horses.

and since its technically my turn and he got the above right, heres mine


----------



## Phantom922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


is it Killer Instinct?


Yep. You got that quick..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


actually i was going to post a new pic, but i was waiting on him to say it was right =/

next time hold your horses.



If you cheated and read the URL, it's obviously the correct answer..


----------



## accskyman

I thought this was the new one:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Thanks, try this one out!






..


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


I thought this was the new one:

..


it was, its ShadowRun, call me a cheater by looking at something everyone else looks at, I at least have the sincerity to wait for the guy to say its right

anyway, lets stop fighting, i posted the last pic, the pic that one guy posted was easy and was guessed, mines the official one right now since i got the last official one right =/


----------



## Cryptedvick

dang that was easy ... i saw the picture did a quick google for "glacius" and there was the games name ...anyway heres mine


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I know ill be ignored, but the one just posted, isnt the OFFICIAL pic of the thread :facepalm:

the one I posted is, since I posted the correct answer to the last one, is no one kind anymore and willing to wait a few hours for the guy to say its right? God!

anyway, this, posted again, is the OFFICIAL screen for the thread.


----------



## noobdown

need for speed undercover


----------



## VulcanDragon

You guys had a little fun overnight, didn't you...

Guys, play by the rules or don't play. Please don't post screens when it's not your turn just because you want the game to go faster. There are time limits built into the rules, 24 hours.

DaMirrorLink's screen is the one that we should be guessing now. I have no clue, myself.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Thank you very much vulcan!

and the game is kinda a niche game, I'll give everyone a 2nd screen as a clue










the first screen i posted is a fan remake of the original (my bad)

but the graphics arent too far apart that you can tell really


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


You guys had a little fun overnight, didn't you...

Guys, play by the rules or don't play. Please don't post screens when it's not your turn just because you want the game to go faster. There are time limits built into the rules, 24 hours.

DaMirrorLink's screen is the one that we should be guessing now. I have no clue, myself.


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


it was, its ShadowRun, call me a cheater by looking at something everyone else looks at, I at least have the sincerity to wait for the guy to say its right

anyway, lets stop fighting, i posted the last pic, the pic that one guy posted was easy and was guessed, mines the official one right now since i got the last official one right =/


You were correct sir, I am just curious as to where you looked to get where this says what it is? I dont see an name anywhere.

EDIT: Nvm damn, I see now lol, nice job.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom922*


Since no one posted a new pic..










Popular fighter for the SNES, plays similar to Mortal Kombat.



Code:


Code:


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/flipfire22/fighting.png

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


You were correct sir, I am just curious as to where you looked to get where this says what it is? I dont see an name anywhere.


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Code:


Code:


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/flipfire22/fighting.png


I was talking about my Shadowrun one lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


I was talking about my Shadowrun one lol











Code:


Code:


http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/874/shadowrungameplaydk6.png


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
Thank you very much vulcan!

and the game is kinda a niche game, I'll give everyone a 2nd screen as a clue










the first screen i posted is a fan remake of the original (my bad)

but the graphics arent too far apart that you can tell really

Oh Cave Story!
That square boss is lolz


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Oh Cave Story!
That square boss is lolz

Yep!









your turn!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's a really low-res game but it's really fun to play.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Eternal Fighter Zero


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Eternal Fighter Zero


Correct. Bad Moon Edition to be exact.
You're next


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

One of the most fun games I've ever played. Kept me busy in computer class in high school.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Liero - weapon: looks like doomsday










A good browser will figure this out


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

There is so few pictures of this games so I'll tell it...
It's Generally


----------



## VulcanDragon

Since nobody guessed it, you're still up. Post a new game.


----------



## Hueristic

GeneRally is a freeware racing game for one to six players
http://generally.rscsites.org/

LOL didn't see the post with the answer, just saw "Good browswer fill find it"! posted answer and then saw too late.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


GeneRally is a freeware racing game for one to six players
http://generally.rscsites.org/

LOL didn't see the post with the answer, just saw "Good browswer fill find it"! posted answer and then saw too late.










Then Guess this^^

But this time the image address won't help you


----------



## Hueristic

The only Jap anime' I ever liked was "Starblazers" when I was in 7th grade. I used to run home from school so I wouldn't miss the beginning.









I'll never be able to guess any of these "Fight" or anime' games.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Well this is a game so...
And StarBlazer rocks!!!








Ok an obvious hint then: RPG


----------



## OCGhost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Well this is a game so...
And StarBlazer rocks!!!








Ok an obvious hint then: RPG


Grandia II?

All I did was google "wait com act"

first result.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Good
Your turn


----------



## OCGhost




----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCGhost*


All I did was google "wait com act"

first result.


I was gonna do that but I got lazy haha

And no idea about yours...


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Umm.....double you tee eff.


----------



## OCGhost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


I was gonna do that but I got lazy haha

And no idea about yours...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Umm.....double you tee eff.


It's one of the more obscure original gameboy titles, but you probably already guessed that...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCGhost*


----------



## OCGhost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 









OK that's it. You guys are asking for it, watch and be confused!


YouTube - mysterygame 1


----------



## Hueristic

LOL, Looks like fun. Digging holes to kill aliens?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Haha you should've added the info: Ha Try finding this out OCN!
I will not watch the vid again since that's the easy way of getting the game's title from someone outside OCN.


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Haha you should've added the info: Ha Try finding this out OCN!
I will not watch the vid again since that's the easy way of getting the game's title from someone outside OCN.









He just uploaded the video, so there aren't any comments or anything, and no title to the game


----------



## nonzenze

Dig Dug for Gameboy?


----------



## accskyman

I have no idea.. but those little guys remind me of Dr. Mario.


----------



## OCGhost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nonzenze*


Dig Dug for Gameboy?


Nope, good guess though.


----------



## accskyman

Earth Invader's Game.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Ok then since nobody answered I'll do it








*Heiankyo Alien!!!

*G-G-G-G-Guess this then*


*


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

OK... I give a reeeeaaaally easy hint for people that are good browsers.
"Krush"


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


OK... I give a reeeeaaaally easy hint for people that are good browsers.
"Krush"


Krush, Kill 'N Destroy


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## losttsol

Diplomacy?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Diplomacy?


Nope


----------



## nonzenze

Call to Power 2


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nonzenze*


Call to Power 2












Does anyone notice something weird about that screenshot?


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*











Does anyone notice something weird about that screenshot?
























about how close Athens is to Berlin? My Turn?


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nonzenze*


My Turn?


Yep, gogogo


----------



## nonzenze




----------



## SlyFox

Broken Link.


----------



## nonzenze

didnt realize itd do that


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nonzenze*


about how close Athens is to Berlin? My Turn?


Lol, I made the Germans surrender their one and only city to win. Lol, Never seen a AI so dumb(on toughest difficulty no less).


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Frankenstein? lol


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Frankenstein? lol


Nope


----------



## nonzenze

Here is another screenshot for a hint


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Crysis?


----------



## nonzenze

Another hint:
Made after a movie by the same name
Another screenshot:
Attachment 91390


----------



## VulcanDragon

I can't think of any movies from what looks like the NES era that had a red protagonist...


----------



## nonzenze

I think the color in the screens is a little off he wasnt that red from what i remember. Hes wearing blue. Funny movie, but the game was quite terrible.


----------



## accskyman

Hudson Hawk!


----------



## accskyman

I wasn't sure if I knew that or not, I found the same screen shot of the Vatican there just to make sure I was right. That movie was pretty good an funny, anyone who hasn't seen it should, though don't bother playing the game. lol

Here's a game I used to play an awful lot on my 50mhz computer, mid 90's.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Looks like Mega Race


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Hudson Hawk!










u got it


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Looks like Mega Race


Yea thats it. Megarace was pretty cool, for the time.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Yea thats it. Megarace was pretty cool, for the time.


That game was awesome, I used to play it all the time. The creepy dude in the blue suit was the best.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Bible Adventures, Naoh's Ark the minigame


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Righto.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Go!


----------



## Hueristic

Looks like a side scoller that came out when the coder first found out about dithering. ;P


----------



## Bacchus451

I do not even know where to start with this one lol


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I can't make out anything in that picture except apple and full. It's too small and blurry, post another one.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

OMG IT'S TOMBA 2 THE BEST GAME EVAR! Seriously, I played hours of this game daily.

I know I'm right so....


----------



## Stevo

i kinda want to say tomba 2


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Yeah, Tomba 2, Thats the very first few minutes of the game.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

yea, he was right, tomba's an awesome game ^_^


----------



## Stevo

..... you stole that. you said tomba


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


OMG IT'S TOMBA 2 THE BEST GAME EVAR! Seriously, I played hours of this game daily.

I know I'm right so....











That would be Lunia









Here you go

















Loved that game.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


That would be Lunia









Here you go

















Loved that game.











Speedball 2









*****************

Here is my game to guess:


----------



## jinja_ninja

A clue: It was made by the same developers as Speedball 2.


----------



## Zulli85

Chaos Engine. GG.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Chaos Engine. GG.











Carvinal on the Atari?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Carvinal on the Atari?


Carnival on the Colecovision.


----------



## VulcanDragon

I remember playing Carnival in the arcades. I was pretty good at it.

Anyway, looks like jinja_ninja is up, with about 8 hours to go before he times out...


----------



## Hueristic

Someone post a christmas game!!!!


----------



## jinja_ninja

Here is one with a somewhat "winter" theme


----------



## Hueristic

Stealing Santa's elves?


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Stealing Santa's elves?

Lol no.

This game is a bit older as usual. It was also available on the Amiga, as well as MS-DOS.


----------



## Hueristic

Nuke santa's workshop?


----------



## Negativity

That looks like creatures? :S


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Negativity*


That looks like creatures? :S


Nope. Still not right.


----------



## Hueristic

Polar Bear Hunt?


----------



## jinja_ninja

Haha, are you just guessing random, made-up titles?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Haha, are you just guessing random, made-up titles?


----------



## Stevo

hint?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

It's been 24 hours. Who's turn is it now?


----------



## Microsis

I wanna play!


----------



## jinja_ninja

Hint: Opposite of water + Result of freezing water.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
Hint: Opposite of water + Result of freezing water.

Well, searching for Fire and Ice isn't turning up anything...

Anyway, it's been a day, we're supposed to call this one unguessed. Post a new one.


----------



## Stevo

what vulcan said doesn't count... its Fire & Ice

EDIT

I just did a search for fire and ice amiga and thats the first thing that popped up.. haha so i duno who gets to post now since it has been over a day but has been guessed correctly


----------



## VulcanDragon

Ah...I searched for "game Fire and Ice", and all I got back was Flash games.

Go for it Stevo.


----------



## Stevo

Sweet deal. This game was funny.


----------



## dskina

Thousand Arms.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Thousand Arms.


correct, your turn


----------



## dskina

I've spent many hours on this game trying to unlock the secret islands, only to figure out a decade later that the US version didn't even include them.


----------



## Flatline

Rainbow Islands: The Story Of Bubble Bobble 2

...from what I read in the article, Taito has made a PSP version of the game...


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Rainbow Islands: The Story Of Bubble Bobble 2

...from what I read in the article, Taito has made a PSP version of the game...


Bingo. You're turn.


----------



## Flatline

Played this game 'till my Sega took its last breath:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


I've spent many hours on this game trying to unlock the secret islands, only to figure out a decade later that the US version didn't even include them.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

just a random guess

Super Turrican?


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


























It was the biggest letdown. Imagine your favorite childhood cartoon was funded by Nazi that sold crack to Ethiopian children, but you only found out about it 10 years later. It was kinda like that.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


It was the biggest letdown. Imagine your favorite childhood cartoon was funded by Nazi that sold crack to Ethiopian children, but you only found out about it 10 years later. It was kinda like that.


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


just a random guess

Super Turrican?


Nope...


----------



## Stevo

hint?


----------



## Flatline

Walker Texas ______ + one letter


----------



## ShazBo

Rangers?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShazBo*


Rangers?


close, but not quite


----------



## kilrbe3

Power Rangers!


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Power Rangers!


~Go Go Power Raann....

no


----------



## ShazBo

Ranger X?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShazBo*


Ranger X?


That's it! Best Sega Genesis game...period.

Your turn


----------



## ShazBo

Awesomeness, I actually got one.
Well here is mine, have no Idea what to put, so I put my favourite game of all time, should be easy.


----------



## DesertRat

Unreal? 
The guy looks way too cyborg'd out tho, lol.


----------



## ShazBo

Nope. Yes that character is very biomechanical. I will post another pic in the morning if nobody guesses by then.


----------



## Hueristic

Bionic Commando


----------



## ShazBo

Nope, here is another shot of the same game, should help alot.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I know this is wrong but

Twisted Metal: Black?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


I know this is wrong but

Twisted Metal: Black?


Was about to guess the same thing.


----------



## ShazBo

Nope. One last pic,


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Auto Assault


----------



## ShazBo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Auto Assault

You got it!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I'd be pretty shocked if someone got this. This was the most random game I used to play when I was a kid.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I'd be pretty shocked if someone got this. This was the most random game I used to play when I was a kid.










Battletoads? lol


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Battletoads? lol


Nah...lol.


----------



## Stevo

another hint


----------



## dskina

Cyborg Justice.


----------



## kwudude

Aww...I got beat

EDIT: Post your pic!


----------



## dskina

Hint: It's for Genesis.


----------



## accskyman

Decapattack


----------



## accskyman

This is a pretty neat game..


----------



## JerseyDubbin

got one too


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


got one too


you suppose to guess the winners not just post another lol


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Pixel junk Monsters.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Decapattack


Bingo.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe




----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
got one too

Not your turn "Heratic"!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
This is a pretty neat game..










Looks like fun and funny as well LOL, No clue though!


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

I already said it's pixel junk monsters.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


I already said it's pixel junk monsters.


accskyman doesn't seem to be around to say you're right, but I can verify that you're correct.


----------



## accskyman

Yea sorry I worked 12 hours today, didn't have a chance until now to check. Your correct its Pixel Junk: Monsters. Got it for 9.99 but have seen it for 4.99 on PSN, it's a decent game to pass the time. It lacks a lot of what most tower type games have, such as keeping your upgrades.


----------



## Stevo

So accskyman gets to post a new pic?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
So accskyman gets to post a new pic?

No, "[Yar!] faCe".


----------



## Stevo

been more then 24 hours and he hasn't posted, isn't that the rule? At least someone should post


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
been more then 24 hours and he hasn't posted, isn't that the rule? At least someone should post

Yep, since [Yar!]faCe won but didn't post in 24 hours. then accskyman should post another one, according to the OP's rules.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Since no one has posted an image yet I though I get it started back up with an easy one:


----------



## dskina

Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon

Mine:


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Shinobi 3 Return of the Ninja Master. One of my favorite Genesis games.

Next:


----------



## dskina

^Chea


----------



## ChinMusic

I wanna say Double Dragon but I don't think that's it...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

river city ransom?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

It was Growl for the Genesis. New Game:


----------



## Hueristic

Metroid?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Hurray, 100 pages!


----------



## ChinMusic

^ Haha woot for the largest thread in the General Video Games Section







. Maybe it should get stickied? Hahaha


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChinMusic* 
^ Haha woot for the largest thread in the General Video Games Section







. Maybe it should get stickied? Hahaha









Like 85 pages ago I wondered why this wasn't stickied


----------



## DaMirrorLink

alien syndrome?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChinMusic* 
^ Haha woot for the largest thread in the General Video Games Section







. Maybe it should get stickied? Hahaha










Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Like 85 pages ago I wondered why this wasn't stickied









Well, stickie's aren't really meant for "popular" or "long" threads. They are for threads that the moderator wants _everyone_ to be able to find very easily, or that _everyone_ should read. For other non-critical types of threads likely to appeal to niche audiences or likely to have a finite lifetime of high interest, we created the "Important Threads" concept: a single sticky with links to other threads in the forum. When I set up the various Video Game "Important Threads" stickies, there weren't any threads in the General forum that warranted creating an Important Threads sticky. But if I were still doing it today, I would probably include a link to this thread in such a sticky.

And that concludes this history lesson, we now return you to our regularly scheduled game guessing.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


And that concludes this history lesson, we now return you to our regularly scheduled game guessing.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Guys, double you tee eff, I couldn't have stumped you twice in a row.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Guys, double you tee eff, I couldn't have stumped you twice in a row.


Yep, you stumped me twice.


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Well, stickie's aren't really meant for "popular" or "long" threads. They are for threads that the moderator wants _everyone_ to be able to find very easily, or that _everyone_ should read. For other non-critical types of threads likely to appeal to niche audiences or likely to have a finite lifetime of high interest, we created the "Important Threads" concept: a single sticky with links to other threads in the forum. When I set up the various Video Game "Important Threads" stickies, there weren't any threads in the General forum that warranted creating an Important Threads sticky. But if I were still doing it today, I would probably include a link to this thread in such a sticky.

And that concludes this history lesson, we now return you to our regularly scheduled game guessing.

Ahh gotcha, makes sense.

Anyways, I'm stumped







...


----------



## Hueristic

hint


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
alien syndrome?

Very close. You got half of it right. Game is for Genesis.


----------



## dskina

Alien Soldier


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Bingo


----------



## dskina

Here's a super easy one:


----------



## Stevo

Forgotten worlds

looks neat i have never seen that game before ill check it out sometime


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
Forgotten worlds

looks neat i have never seen that game before ill check it out sometime

That's right.


----------



## Stevo

a fun game that i manage to play at work and beat


----------



## Stevo

hint..... capcom


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

It's not Ghost and Goblins is it?


----------



## Stevo

nope


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Demons Crest for SNES I loved that game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Is the Dark Master gonna stump us, or what?


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Is the Dark Master gonna stump us, or what?

Sorry was just waiting to make sure it was right. Then some customers came in the door and I had to help them. My pizza is walking in the door right now to rofl. anyways here you go:


----------



## DarkMasterMX

:'( no guesses? It was only officially released in Japan with an unofficial english mod. Made for Nintendo Super Famicom english for SNES emulators.


----------



## Stevo

you were right and
bahumat lagoon?


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


you were right and
bahumat lagoon?


Indeed it is! One of my more favorite games from SNES (only cause I love dragons lol)


----------



## Stevo

my turn again


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Golf for NES?

http://ui20.gamespot.com/659/golf_2.jpg


----------



## Hueristic

Leaderboard!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


my turn again


Jack Nicklaus


----------



## Hueristic

Lee Travino


----------



## VulcanDragon

Yeah, DarkMasterMX got it right, it's Nintendo's original golf game that they made themselves. I didn't have the NES cart, but I did play it in the arcades.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

alright name this one:


----------



## Stevo

Golf was correct, that game was awesom

that one i have no idea.

I agree a leader board should be put up


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Golf was correct, that game was awesom

that one i have no idea.

I agree a leader board should be put up


I will add a "Current Leader" section to the OP, and I'll try to keep it updated as much as possible.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

I'm off for the night. I'll check back tmrw morning to see if anyone guessed right!


----------



## thiosk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX*


alright name this one:











Final fantasy legends for gameboy

is it my turn now? i think its my turn. sorry for the slightly japanafied text but that shouldn't mess much up here.


----------



## Stevo

dragon warrior?


----------



## Hueristic

Dungeon?


----------



## thiosk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
dragon warrior?

winner!

removed link: ewps!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiosk* 
winner!
This one might be a little tougher:

NOT your turn


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
NOT your turn









I got this one, Hueristic.


















































:







:


----------



## Stevo

for some reason i played this one alot, mainly because i played it with friends


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
I got this one, Hueristic.


















































:







:















































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
for some reason i played this one alot, mainly because i played it with friends

Looks like a Japanese copy of diablo..?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiosk* 
Final fantasy legends for gameboy

is it my turn now? i think its my turn. sorry for the slightly japanafied text but that shouldn't mess much up here.










zelda?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
zelda?

LOL here is the one we are working on!
http://www.overclock.net/video-games...ml#post5275992


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
LOL here is the one we are working on!
http://www.overclock.net/video-games...ml#post5275992

thanks


----------



## thiosk

sorry about that









this looks kind of star oceany, but a little too 'mature' ish...


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
for some reason i played this one alot, mainly because i played it with friends

Ragnarok Online? I played that all throughout high school with a few buddies.


----------



## Stevo

correct, yeah so did I, then after paying like a sucker we managed to find private servers which were very fun


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


correct, yeah so did I, then after paying like a sucker we managed to find private servers which were very fun


haha yeah I did the same. My buddy and I actually ran our own low pop server had about 300 players so nothing special but it was fun for a small time high school game with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Aaroman

lol


----------



## corky dorkelson

Who is up??? This is getting out of hand.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Who is up??? This is getting out of hand.


My most recent Screen shot is up. My answer was right for Stevos.


----------



## Hueristic

NeverWinter Nights


----------



## jdub

heres an ez one my first game was an mmo and I failed 1/2 my classes in like 7th grade from it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdub* 
heres an ez one my first game was an mmo and I failed 1/2 my classes in like 7th grade from it

Looks Like you failed on reading the OP before posting in a thread as well.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Looks Like you failed on reading the OP before posting in a thread as well.





































two-fer thursdays in this thread. I will take this one as well.



























































EDIT - Hueristic, do you ever wonder if all of your emoticons made $tillLegendary's compy lag?


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
NeverWinter Nights

I'll give it to you cause your close enough but its NWN2









You're up


----------



## Hueristic

This should take a few minutes I'd think! Great Game. I missed it first time around and just got it a few months ago.


----------



## Humanfactor

That is one of the civilization series, Civilization 3 i think.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

one of the Age of Empires? or Civilization?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Humanfactor*


That is one of the civilization series, Civilization 3 i think.


No

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX*


one of the Age of Empires? or Civilization?


And No!


----------



## airbozo

Got me stumped. I thought for sure that was one of the Age of Empires...

hehe of all the ones I have known I have been way to slow on the uptake... Gonna get one soon...


----------



## DarkMasterMX

is it some form of risk?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


Gonna get one soon...


----------



## DarkMasterMX

sigh







Give us a hint. Looks like a turn based strategy game but I doesn't look familiar at all. I just spent the last 20 minutes looking around google images for something similar!


----------



## kwudude

Rise of nations?


----------



## Hueristic

I sparked the game up and took that screenie so you won't find that shot I don't think!

OK It was created by the Greatest Game Designer of ALL time!!!

Now that should be a good enough hint I think!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i know its wrong but

Populous 1/2?

I think the designer you are talking about is Peter Molyneux


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
i know its wrong but

Populous 1/2?

I think the designer you are talking about is Peter Molyneux

PETE is great designer! I love bulldog. Spent many a sleepless night playing populous, Shame it folded. Really wanted to see Dungeon Keeper III.









But nope not him.


----------



## rush340

Wow, I figured out what it is, but I got lucky with my searching. Don't want to say it, since I can't think of anything to post right now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


Wow, I figured out what it is, but I got lucky with my searching. Don't want to say it, since I can't think of anything to post right now.


Then say it and if your right You can post the next screenie.


----------



## rush340

Imperialism II


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think we have a winner


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


Imperialism II








































It's abandoneware so goto underdogs and dnload it! You won't be disappointed if you like a good strategic challenge! Me and my nephew took a break from the rts's and have been playing it the last few months.


----------



## rush340

Cool! I might try it out!

Here's one:


----------



## dubz

Michael Jackson's Moonwalker









EDIT:mmmk


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


Cool! I might try it out!

Here's one:










You JUST watched AVGN's latest review, right?









dubz: Indiana Jones?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


You JUST watched AVGN's latest review, right?









dubz: Indiana Jones?



actually he just beat me to it, i used to own that game haha


----------



## rush340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


You JUST watched AVGN's latest review, right?









dubz: Indiana Jones?


You caught me


----------



## dubz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


dubz: Indiana Jones?


Nope


----------



## dskina

Ikari Warriors.


----------



## Hueristic

ShinZu Han Go!


----------



## dubz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Ikari Warriors.


Yepper!


----------



## dskina




----------



## ChinMusic

^ Uhh.... The Village People Go To The YMCA??


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ghost rider lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


^ Uhh.... The Village People Go To The YMCA??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


ghost rider lol


----------



## dskina

Hint: It has a Spanish name, and was for Genesis.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

El Guapo'? no wait thats Bas Rutten


----------



## aliadn

El Viento


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
El Viento

That's it.


----------



## aliadn

Sweet... Im not sure if this game has been used already or not, but i dont want to look through every single page of this haha


----------



## aliadn

Ok, ill give a hint then. Its an RPG played on the Playstation 1


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
Ok, ill give a hint then. Its an RPG played on the Playstation 1

Well golly that really narrows it down.
/sarcasm


----------



## Hueristic

One of the final fantasy series?


----------



## Stevo

wild arms


----------



## hxcnero

is it a square/enix rpg?
i thought wild arms had a chrono trigger style of gameplay and graphics


----------



## aliadn

Nope. Its a japanese RPG called Suikoden 2, very rare.







Here's the next one, a freeware computer game which has gone through several versions and names, any of which i will accept.


----------



## dskina

Nethack


----------



## Crazy9000

Usually bad idea to use the first image from a google image search for the game, especially one that has the game's name in it







.


----------



## shaggy56




----------



## dubz

Space Shuttle!

Edit- wait, were on dskina's pic


----------



## VulcanDragon

Labyrinth.

Edit - Here's a link to a page about Labyrinth with that exact screenshot (to prove that I'm right, so that I can go ahead and post a new one without waiting for dskina to confirm.)

New shot...I can't find a better one of this game out there, which is surprising because it was a really awesome game.


----------



## Blameless

Looks like Magic Carpet to me.


----------



## VulcanDragon

That's because it's Magic Carpet!







You're up.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Is Blameless shafting us :-(. I love occupying myself with this at work.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX* 
Is Blameless shafting us :-(. I love occupying myself with this at work.

Try PMing him?


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Good thought. Just PM'd him.


----------



## Blameless

Sorry for the delay guys, been a bit busy.

Anyway, without further a-do:


----------



## Stevo

wolfenstein?


----------



## Blameless

Nope, newer than that.


----------



## shaggy56

Strife

I couldnt choose between these two but try and guess either game.


----------



## ChinMusic

Is the bottom one Weekend Warrior?


----------



## shaggy56

No. I thought the bottom would be easy too.


----------



## venom55520

is the bottom one ******* rampage?


----------



## Ofosho

******* Rampage?


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ofosho* 
******* Rampage?

beat you to it


----------



## shaggy56

******* Rampage is correct. The first game I posted is an ok game but it spawned some pretty cool games. Try and guess it.


----------



## volkovy

The upper one is Might and Magic, dont know which one from 1-6..
The style of the graphics reminds me of that


----------



## venom55520

whoever wants to take mine can.


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *volkovy* 
The upper one is Might and Magic, dont know which one from 1-6..
The style of the graphics reminds me of that

Nope.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


whoever wants to take mine can.


Since Ofosho was just beat by a hair, I think he should go if you're passing your turn.


----------



## shaggy56

If you guess the game I will give you a demo of a game that was never released but it plays perfectly in Dosbox. The company creator of that game went bankrupt after one sequel but released a demo for a new game.


----------



## Microsis

Oblivion? /joke


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Oblivion? /joke


Very funny.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Beyond the sword?


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


Beyond the sword?


No.

Its so weird playing this demo.

Another clue. It used the Duke nukem engine.


----------



## aliadn

Fate


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
Fate

Your close but thats not the game in the photo. Same game company but older game. And its not the rpg game Fate. The game they made with the name Fate was a fps game.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Hexen? ;


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Hexen? ;


stumped?


----------



## Stevo

heretic?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Sorry for the delay guys, been a bit busy.

Anyway, without further a-do:










doom 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaggy56*


Strife

I couldnt choose between these two but try and guess either game.




















the second one is it ******* rampage?


----------



## aliadn

My last guess is Witchaven? Who's turn is it anyways? hehe


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
My last guess is Witchaven? Who's turn is it anyways? hehe

Thats correct. I already guessed Strife for the game before which Im 100% sure is right so I guess its your turn.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaggy56*


Thats correct. I already guessed Strife for the game before which Im 100% sure is right so I guess its your turn.


Is your avatar the guy from Skate or Die?


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Is your avatar the guy from Skate or Die?

Yeah. One of the first NES games I had. Kind of looks like Rodney Dangerfield too.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaggy56*


Yeah. One of the first NES games I had. Kind of looks like Rodney Dangerfield too.


Geez why do I remember that? I had Skate or Die 2 that game was awesome. Although I never go passed the first level...


----------



## aliadn

Ok, this is a space diplomacy/combat PC game that had an awesome humor to it:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
Ok, this is a space diplomacy/combat PC game that had an awesome humor to it:



















Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=824&pictureid=4300[/IMG]

]


----------



## aliadn

Is the picture showing correctly? is that why the confused face?

Its the second game of a trilogy


----------



## Crazy9000

I see no picture.


----------



## bosoxdanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


Is the picture showing correctly? is that why the confused face?

Its the second game of a trilogy


I see no peekture.


----------



## Stevo

post a picture


----------



## DaMirrorLink

upload the pic on www.tinypic.com


----------



## aliadn

Im so sorry guys, been one hell of a day at work... ill try tinypic:


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Long shot.

Gazillionaire?


----------



## v3rt3x.cub3d

Star Control II


----------



## Hueristic

Yeah I think it's Star Control. I used to have this game. Was a arcade ripoff of starflight. But entertaining and my friends had lots of fun playing hotseat ship matches. I never got into it as I was more into VGAPLANETS at the time.


----------



## aliadn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v3rt3x.cub3d*


Star Control II


Correct! I love that game so much


----------



## v3rt3x.cub3d

Alright, name this game, was one of my favourites:


----------



## aliadn

damn! i used to play that game... it was hard as hell but i cant remember what it was called


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Obama's Adventure?


----------



## aliadn

Argh! damn my memory... i remember pushing crates in front of robots so they didnt blast you with laser beams, and moving mirrors around to bounce light where you wanted it to go... but i cant remember the title!


----------



## v3rt3x.cub3d

Perhaps if you remembered what the objective of the game was you could remember it. Think about what was at the end of every level.


----------



## aliadn

Rescue rover!


----------



## v3rt3x.cub3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


Rescue rover!


Almost, not quite, which one?

Its yours, but you should say which one it is


----------



## aliadn

oh wow, i didnt know there was more than one. Rescue rover 2? haha just a guess


----------



## aliadn

Here is my next game:


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Gunstar Heroes!! Best game ever.


----------



## Hayday

post a game skyhawk


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hayday*


post a game skyhawk


Well I was gonna be polite and wait for him to confirm. But here you go:

My favorite PC game of all time.


----------



## Krud

Knights of honor


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

You got it. Just curious, did you find it in a search or have you actually played it?


----------



## Enema12+1

hah i was gunna guess that


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Well I was gonna be polite and wait for him to confirm. But here you go:

My favorite PC game of all time.









thaT LOOKS AWSOME







is it fun


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
thaT LOOKS AWSOME







is it fun

It's an extremely deep, fun, and just a great game.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

sweet


----------



## Krud

oldie


----------



## aliadn

Yeah you were right skyhawk, i must have beat Gunstar Heroes like 20 times


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


Yeah you were right skyhawk, i must have beat Gunstar Heroes like 20 times


And even then that's somehow.....not enough.


----------



## Hueristic

"Knights of honor" looks good I'm gonna have to check it out, Is it abandoneware? How's the Multiplayer?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


"Knights of honor" looks good I'm gonna have to check it out, Is it abandoneware? How's the Multiplayer?


I don't know what abandonware is but I don't really know anything about the multiplayer as the single player campaign is good enough for me and loads of fun. Assuming that the multiplayer is just people controlling nations normally controlled by the PC, it would be epic.


----------



## Krud

bump - anyone know mine? see above


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I don't know what abandonware is but I don't really know anything about the multiplayer as the single player campaign is good enough for me and loads of fun. Assuming that the multiplayer is just people controlling nations normally controlled by the PC, it would be epic.


http://www.the-underdogs.info/
http://www.abandonwarering.com/


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krud*











oldie


----------



## aliadn

Give us a hint... It looks like an original NES?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*






















Mission impossible


----------



## Krud

cooorect. your turn


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krud*


cooorect. your turn


hmmmm ok how bout this one.


----------



## Hueristic

Ninja madness?

BTW dnloaded knights of honor demo! can't believe I missed this game it ROX! Kinda wish it was turn based though.


----------



## aliadn

The legend of Kage?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


The legend of Kage?


You are the lucky winner!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Ninja madness?

BTW downloaded knights of honor demo! can't believe I missed this game it ROX! Kinda wish it was turn based though.


There are like a millions nations. It would take forever for each one to have a turn. It's built for real time anyway, not sure turn based would exactly work.


----------



## aliadn

Sweet, here is another oldie:


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Solar Jetman!! FTW


----------



## aliadn

Yeah buddy


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I'll give a real easy one as to get my turn over with.


----------



## airbozo

Magic Johnson Fast Break?


----------



## Super304

NBA Jam on the snes by the looks of it?

possibly tournament edition?


----------



## Microsis

Nba '92?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super304* 
NBA Jam on the snes by the looks of it?

possibly tournament edition?

Your turn.


----------



## Super304




----------



## aliadn

crystalis


----------



## Super304

Quote:



crystalis


correct!

Your turn


----------



## aliadn

sweet... this game was awesome because if you takled the other team's players enough, they would lay down dead for the rest of the game hehe


----------



## NikeySunfire

Pro Evolution Soccer '90?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nintendo World Cup for NES

Well, pretty sure that is right so...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Nintendo World Cup for NES

Well, pretty sure that is right so...




Can't see this far too dark, Looks like Ironman I think. Imageshack won't let me see the pic without signing up and I ain't gonna do that.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Nintendo World Cup for NES

Well, pretty sure that is right so...


*Iron Man / X-O Manowar in Heavy Metal *


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That's the best pic I can find on the web...and the game is actually dark like that.

It is an Iron Man game though...with terrible ratings. Although I used to play it alot back when I was like 10 years old.


----------



## UberN00B

Next. :d


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

who's next? Nobody really got it yet.


----------



## noobdown

i love this game. played it for hours.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
who's next? Nobody really got it yet.

*Iron Man / X-O Manowar in Heavy Metal*


----------



## aliadn

One of the Gothic series?


----------



## DesertRat

edit: nvm


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's been two days and no one has gotten it...time to throw in the towel on that one. Noobdown, still your turn.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
It's been two days and no one has gotten it...time to throw in the towel on that one. Noobdown, still your turn.

ok
it was blade of darkness.
give me a sec to through up a new one.


----------



## noobdown

here is the new one. i now there is people on the site that know this one.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

That has to be the smallest picture in this thread...


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
That has to be the smallest picture in this thread...

lol yeah i fixed it sorry. and added a nother pic to make it easier.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Definitely one of my all time fav characters. Legacy of Kain!

That pics too small for my old eyes, can't really tell if it's Soul Reaver or Defiance?
But, it's certainly not the original game.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Definitely one of my all time fav characters. Legacy of Kain!

That pic too small for my old eyes, can't really tell if it's Soul Reaver or Defiance?

yup
soul. before and after pics of him. its from defience. same as my avatar. raziel.


----------



## Dryadsoul

I'm a vampire freak, in all media, so that was too easy.

I still love to play both of those games, as well as BloodRayne 1&2.
I even have Tats of both characters.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
I'm a vampire freak, in all media, so that was too easy.

I still love to play both of those games, as well as BloodRayne 1&2.

lol yup me too. i didnt want to put the pic from the game, cause i know it would give it away to easy, but cause of the rules i had to. but i like the look of him before he became soul aswell.
i have played all the of legacey of kain and soul reaver including defiance.


----------



## Dryadsoul

That pic was just before Kain ripped off his wings and tossed him. Always been my fav game intro.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
That pic was just before Kain ripped off his wings and tossed him. Always been my fav game intro.

yes it is. i would have to agree aswell. i still have sr2.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
yes it is. i would have to agree aswell. i still have sr2.

I still have/play all but the first one Blood Omen.

So, it's my turn huh?


----------



## Hueristic

Post a screenie already!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
I still have/play all but the first one Blood Omen.

So, it's my turn huh?

yup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Post a screenie already!

everyone give him a


----------



## Dryadsoul

Okay, here's an old dungeon crawler that actually allowed you to beat your enemies to death with one of their severed limbs:


----------



## Hueristic

DieByTheSword


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## aliadn

Strategic Command - European Theater


----------



## aliadn

Sam Fisher's got nothing on this game...


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Syphon Filter?


----------



## aliadn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Syphon Filter?

you got it


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Btw, Splinter Cell takes a dump on Syphon Filter.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Friday The 13th


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Syphon Filter?


that game was epic. i played them for hours on end. the omega strain was my favorite.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Friday The 13th

Correct.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Ok let's make this a easy one^^
Since I'm currently playing it now...


----------



## Stevo

team fortress 2?


----------



## jacksknight

garry's mod?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *jacksknight*   garry's mod?  
Correct.
Another pic since I'm still playing it...



  
 The boat  



 
Jackskinght you are next


----------



## aliadn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 

Btw, Splinter Cell takes a dump on Syphon Filter.

Sam Fisher may have a cooler name, an advanced stealth suit, and a set of acrobatic moves... but he doesnt have Gabriel Logan's Taser, 'nuff said


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

BUMP:

*jacksknight's turn!*


----------



## jacksknight

OK i tried to dig deep! this is one of my old favorites, should keep you busy for a little while i hope.


----------



## VulcanDragon

No guesses in a day = tell us the answer and post another game.


----------



## Dman

Its lords of thunder, either for the turbo duo or the sega cd.


----------



## Hueristic

LOL, I hate you guys! I lost all of yesterday into the wee hours of the morning to "Knights of Honor"!!!!!!

I haven't done that for over a decade! BTW Ireland will soon Own all of Europe and the Last shreds of the Holy Roman Empire!!! Die Ottermans! Persian pussies, Byzantine woosbags!!!! MOHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Be back in a few days!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
LOL, I hate you guys! I lost all of yesterday into the wee hours of the morning to "Knights of Honor"!!!!!!

I haven't done that for over a decade! BTW Ireland will soon Own all of Europe and the Last shreds of the Holy Roman Empire!!! Die Ottermans! Persian pussies, Byzantine woosbags!!!! MOHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Be back in a few days!
















LoL yea I've been playing it for almost 2 days straight. I've conquered half of Europe with the nation of Sicily and I'm still going. I also just found out that I can get rid of nostalgia by adopting the population with a cleric. So I'm still learning new things about the game, it's so deep.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Well, we've hit a bit of a stall here, haven't we.

Technically jacksnight should have made a new post. He also never confirmed dman's guess, although I was able to confirm it. So to get this going again, why don't we say it's dman's turn to post a screen shot, since he was correct even if he was just a tad late.


----------



## ChinMusic

I agree, go ahead dman.


----------



## Stevo

How about someone post, this game gets me through work


----------



## DaMirrorLink

since no one has posted


----------



## Stevo

sailor moon?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

lol no, but it is japanese based (us story makes no sense)


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

I'm digging up nothing, little help please?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

snes, 1993


----------



## aliadn

Kendo Rage


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


Kendo Rage


Looks like your up next.


----------



## aliadn




----------



## accskyman

Deja Vu?


----------



## ChinMusic

Clue? or Dick Tracy?


----------



## Hueristic

I'm still spending way too much time on "Knights of Honor" can't believe I missed this one! LOL all my marshalls just revolted and I had the larges military on the board!!!!

Ohh yeah been doing RWS too like laundry, Flooding my bathroom 3 times!!! Damn washine machine broke!


----------



## aliadn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Deja Vu?

You got it... never beat the game though


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I'm still spending way too much time on "Knights of Honor" can't believe I missed this one! LOL all my marshalls just revolted and I had the larges military on the board!!!!

Ohh yeah been doing RWS too like laundry, Flooding my bathroom 3 times!!! Damn washine machine broke!










You hired an enemy spy as your marshall. Thats why I use nothing but non-heir royal family members as my marshalls. Or if I have a 5 star spy protecting my court I'll hire one.


----------



## accskyman

Ok, here's a good one.. I played this a lot way back when.


----------



## 0m3g4

original mech warrior?


----------



## Microsis

stellar 7? actually I know that's not right. lol.


----------



## accskyman

Nope.. Though it came out around the same time as the original Mech Warrior.

Here's another screenie..


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Is it "Earthseige".

EDIT: N/m, it isn't.


----------



## accskyman

Super hint time.. It's a 1993 dos game, starts with the letter U. (European title started with an X)


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Super hint time.. It's a 1993 dos game, starts with the letter U. (European title started with an X)

Ultra Bots?

http://dosgamer.com/ultrabots/


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX* 
Ultra Bots?

http://dosgamer.com/ultrabots/

Confirmed. You are up.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Confirmed. You are up.

Nice, its been a while some of you guys pulled games that I didn't even recognize










anyways here we go: This was one of my favorite games to play when I was a kid


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Warlords 3: Darklords Rising.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Warlords 3: Darklords Rising.


you got it! your up


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## dskina

Chakan: The Forever Man

NES game:


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Wow, no way someone got that in 1 minute.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Wow, no way someone got that in 1 minute.


I have the original cart, somewhere.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

At first I was gonna say little nemo but little nemo have better graphics...


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Milon's Secret Castle


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaXiMiUS*


Milon's Secret Castle


You got it.


----------



## MaXiMiUS

PC game:










I'll be quite impressed if somebody can actually name this game.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Dunno but... Grabbin peels!


----------



## MaXiMiUS

If you guys need some hints.. it was made between 1996 and 2004, and it's a Diablo Clone / Action-RPG.

Hint #2: It was reviewed by IGN in late 2002, and GameSpy in mid-2003.

Hint #3: It has over 375,000 downloads on Download.com. This really should be enough hints for someone to figure it out..

Hint #4: The game comes in episodes. I won't reveal how many, just know that it does.


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Fine, fine, I'll post another screenshot. I'll even intentionally leave some info not blacked out 










If you can't name the game NOW.. well, you're just not trying very hard, LOL.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

looks like it runs on the diablo engine?


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


looks like it runs on the diablo engine?


It's been called a Diablo Clone. It's made by a completely different company, though.

Hint #5:

The name of it is: _ _ _ _ _ W _ _ _ _ _

.. Pick a letter? Lol.

(Whoever picks the last letter/solves it gets to post the next game screenshot)

Hint #6:

The name of it is: _ _ _ _ _ W _ _ _ _ E


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## ShazBo

Shadow Flare?


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShazBo*


Shadow Flare?


Correct. You're up!


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Well, since nobody else has named a game..









Hint: The name is: A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ (space) R _ _


----------



## DaMirrorLink

armadillo run ,i was literally JUST playing that!

and since i know thats right










and YES, that is a screen from the game.


----------



## ShazBo

Sorry, was busy painting today, then I remembered about this but couldnt think of anything worthy to post in time.


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
armadillo run ,i was literally JUST playing that!

and since i know thats right










and YES, that is a screen from the game.

I *know* I've seen that somewhere before. I'm too busy trying to fix my Windows 7 install atm (.NET is really messed up) to try and remember the name though, lol.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

2 more hours and Mirror posts again.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

ok, heres a new game

the last one was Gazillionaire


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Young Merlin for SNES. (Featuring 16 Megs of Fantasy Action!!!)

Here's mine. Not as old as your but hopefully no one knows it.


----------



## aliadn

Monster Bash, Episode 1









This one should be pretty easy for people on this forum


----------



## accskyman

Tribes 2


----------



## legend999

...


----------



## aliadn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Tribes 2


You are right... Im pretty sure you are up next accskyman


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legend999* 
Who knows?










shinobi


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legend999*


Who knows?



















Not your turn.







You have to guess a screen before you get to post one. Read the rules.

Accskyman is up.


----------



## legend999

Sorry then.Red them now.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

delete


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Accskyman hasn't posted a new one for 11hrs so here goes. (I'll take it down if anyone complains, just waiting too long is all.)


----------



## MarineRevenge

OH DUDE

I played that years ago in a tech class in middle school!

Um..

it's like.. Super Inventors.. or something.

I can't remember the name, but you solved puzzles using the tools, you had to flip switches, turn on lights, get balls into baskets, etc.

The game was a good time waster!

Edit : *The Incredible Machine?*


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Yea, Its one of the many Incredible Machines

loved those games


----------



## accskyman

Sorry, I was a good bit busy with the super bowl and all..

Here's one.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

iunno what game that is, but it looks fun.


----------



## accskyman

Hints.. Windows based game. There are other versions of the game for PSP and Xbox360.


----------



## aliadn

I really looks like Every Extend Extra Extreme... maybe an earlier version?


----------



## aliadn

Yup, a quick google search tells me its: Every Extend, right?

Here's the next one, I actually had to look it up because i forgot the name hehe


----------



## accskyman

Yea it was every extend.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


Yup, a quick google search tells me its: Every Extend, right?

Here's the next one, I actually had to look it up because i forgot the name hehe











Bookworm Adventures!


----------



## aliadn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Bookworm Adventures!


Close...


----------



## Dman

Gobliins 2: The Prince Buffoon, sorry I didn't post a ss a week ago, the guy never responded, then I got tied up with some stuff etc. then I just forgot, I think I'm right about this one though.


----------



## aliadn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Gobliins 2: The Prince Buffoon, sorry I didn't post a ss a week ago, the guy never responded, then I got tied up with some stuff etc. then I just forgot, I think I'm right about this one though.


Nope, its actually Goblins Quest 3 but you were close enough


----------



## Dman

Ok here's one of mine, played this a lot as a kid on my good ol tandy 1000.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

One of the Space Quest games?

maybe space quest V?


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
One of the Space Quest games?

maybe space quest V?

Nope not even close, its not made by sierra.


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's been over a day anyway...tell us what it was and post a new one.


----------



## Dman

It was buck rogers countdown to doomsday by SSI. Ok here is the next one.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Battle Arena Toshinden.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Battle Arena Toshinden.

You are correct sir! Your turn now.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Okay, this one should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Hueristic

Reminds me of Zork with graphics. I remeber takeing forever to get out of a window in that game! LOL


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Reminds me of Zork with graphics. I remeber takeing forever to get out of a window in that game! LOL


Well, there's a reason it reminds you of that!


----------



## LTCoogan

wow thats a good one never seen that one b for


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Is it Return to Zork?


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Well, there's a reason it reminds you of that!










Ummm, Zork 2?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Is it Return to Zork?


Yep, Return to Zork. I thought the white house would be a dead giveaway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Ummm, Zork 2?


Zork II was still text based. As was Zork III, the Enchanter-Sorcerer-Spellbreaker sequel trilogy, Beyond Zork, and Zork 0. The graphics versions started with Return to Zork, then Zork Nemesis (great game, if not all that Zork related; I was a beta tester, actually), and finally Zork Grand Inquisitor (sitting in a box in my basement, never installed...shame on me).


----------



## DaMirrorLink

go!









I couldnt think of a good game, so this one will be easy...


----------



## noobdown

turok


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


turok


nope haha


----------



## dskina

The Lost World: Jurassic Park


----------



## dubz

Jurassic Park The Lost World arcade

EDIT: noooooooooo dskina!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

dskina wins


----------



## dskina

Old Namco game


----------



## LTCoogan

is it wonder momo?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Wonder MoMo


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTCoogan* 
is it wonder momo?

Yes.


----------



## LTCoogan




----------



## DaMirrorLink

Festers Quest


----------



## dskina

Addams Family Values


----------



## killerhz




----------



## LTCoogan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
Festers Quest

correct


----------



## DaMirrorLink

why did killerhz post chrono trigger?


----------



## dskina

That's not Fester's Quest.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
That's not Fester's Quest.

Adam's Family Values and Fester's Quest have the exact same scheme, so if you don't know the level it can be confused.

Edit: I just looked it up and it is indeed Family Values.

Its your turn, apparently google lied to him about what game it really is


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
Adam's Family Values and Fester's Quest have the exact same scheme, so if you don't know the level it can be confused.

Yes, I realize that, but they are two completely different games. They don't ever look the same.


Fester's Quest





It's not that confusing.

Anyways, super easy:


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Comix Zone!


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
Comix Zone!

Bingo. Great game


----------



## DaMirrorLink

good time guessing


----------



## dskina

Pushover.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

halloween


----------



## dskina

^Yep.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

and yes, its quite a crappy game


----------



## ChinMusic

^ Starship Troopers?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Nope


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Nope











was it for the gamecube?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

yes, gamecube


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


yes, gamecube


geeze I cannot remember the name of that game rrrg!!!


----------



## accskyman

P.n.03


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


P.n.03


i hate you.

no wonder I couldn't remember the name of it... and I looked through an unhealthy number of screen shots of gamecube games trying to figure it out


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


i hate you.

no wonder I couldn't remember the name of it... and I looked through an unhealthy number of screen shots of gamecube games trying to figure it out










I looked at a list and remembered which one it was.

This one should be easy.. I thought for sure this would have been posted on here already, but search didn't list it.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

oregon trail


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
oregon trail

No.


----------



## om3n

california gold rush?


----------



## accskyman

Nope, I will say I used to play this on my uncles Amiga. Though I never did find the.....


----------



## accskyman

Either not many people have looked or this isn't so easy. I suggest all of you play it, was a pretty fun game.

Hint* Your searching for something in the game, you can mine and its much like an rpg.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Lost Dutchman Mine

http://amigareviews.classicgaming.ga...m/lostdutc.htm

But I don't have one so accskyman throw up another...


----------



## accskyman

Ok, but I'll make it easy.. SNES game.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

super punch out

and the reason no one guessed was cause the forum was down









should be easy, REALLY fun game.


----------



## dskina

Crayon Physics! Fun game, super short.

This game was one of the many 'battle racers' in the early 90s:


----------



## BlakHart

Is that Rock & Roll Racing?

Great SNES game if so... man it's been a long time.


----------



## dskina

^Yep.


----------



## warfox

(Didnt exactly look at all 100 pages so i can only hope this one has been posted as yett)


----------



## nathris

EVO - Search for Eden

But its not your turn to post...


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Crayon Physics! Fun game, super short.

This game was one of the many 'battle racers' in the early 90s:











MNiceGuy's useless trivia:

This game was produced by Silicon and Synapse, a game studio that eventually changed their name to Blizzard Entertainment.


----------



## BlakHart

My turn sorry,

Great game, never made a sequel but I wish they would.


----------



## aliadn

pilotwings? lol


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Crayon Physics! Fun game, super short.

This game was one of the many 'battle racers' in the early 90s:











Rock'n'Roll Racing FTW!

I own that game, that game is a BEAST!


----------



## Zulli85

Ah yes, a game by Blizzard (Silicon & Synapse at the time) that most people don't know about.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


pilotwings? lol


I think you're right.

Its either that or Darth Vader's Jetpack Rampage through Medieval Britain...


----------



## aliadn

well, im gonna post the next one:


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
well, im gonna post the next one:










Heroes of Might and Magic


----------



## aliadn

yeah but bonus point for which one, there are like, 15 of em haha


----------



## Hueristic

M&m2?


----------



## MaXiMiUS

It's Might and Magic 6, I'm certain of it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_and_Magic_VI

My turn?










PS: I was -just- playing that game (in the screenshot above).. good memories.

I'm surprised it actually runs on Windows 7.


----------



## Hueristic

Monster truck madness 2 played it yesterday!

post agin


----------



## MaXiMiUS

You gotta get the full name for this one


----------



## aliadn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaXiMiUS* 
It's Might and Magic 6, I'm certain of it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_and_Magic_VI

My turn?










PS: I was -just- playing that game (in the screenshot above).. good memories.

I'm surprised it actually runs on Windows 7.

Yup, thats right!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

BTW, brings back great memories, I had the millennium edition...

here is mine:








One of my favorite games back in the days b4 N64...


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
BTW, brings back great memories, I had the millennium edition...

here is mine:








One of my favorite games back in the days b4 N64...

Not your turn, man... Read the rules.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaXiMiUS*











You gotta get the full name for this one










King's Quest V: Absence Makes the Heart Go Yonder


----------



## Black Magix

yeah thats where you throw the fish you got in the barrel in town to make the bear go away to get the honey and bees wax to patch the boat at the end of the game.


----------



## LTCoogan

arkanoid


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaXiMiUS*


It's Might and Magic 6, I'm certain of it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_and_Magic_VI

My turn?










PS: I was -just- playing that game (in the screenshot above).. good memories.

I'm surprised it actually runs on Windows 7.


That isn't your screenshot... at least I hope it isn't.


----------



## LTCoogan




----------



## DaMirrorLink

ghost master 2


----------



## LTCoogan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


ghost master


Close


----------



## Black Magix

it isn't your turn
It's mirror's turn


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


That isn't your screenshot... at least I hope it isn't.


Why would you hope it isn't?

It was my first time trying to get Monster Truck Madness 2 to work on Windows 7, I hadn't played that game since I had Windows 98, o_o..

I think the AI is broken under Windows 7 though. They.. were driving on the track backwards, it seems.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaXiMiUS* 
Why would you hope it isn't?

It was my first time trying to get Monster Truck Madness 2 to work on Windows 7, I hadn't played that game since I had Windows 98, o_o..

I think the AI is broken under Windows 7 though. They.. were driving on the track backwards, it seems.

set to professional instead of rookie.
the reason I said that is cuz the game can be played with helluwa lot better graphics if you take 20 seconds in the graphic menu.


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
set to professional instead of rookie.
the reason I said that is cuz the game can be played with helluwa lot better graphics if you take 20 seconds in the graphic menu.









It is on professional, and 20 seconds is roughly exactly how long I spent in the graphics menu.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Easy as pie, can't think of any harder games...


----------



## Bigbates

grr thats annoying i know what that is aswell cant put a name to it tho, ill have a guess

cupids arrow?


----------



## aliadn

Thats easy... thats Kid Icarus, isnt it?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
Thats easy... thats Kid Icarus, isnt it?

yea


----------



## aliadn




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Disgaea 3 - Absence of Justice


As always; I'll give a passive hint if you look in the image


----------



## aliadn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Disgaea 3


this


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Touhou subterranean animism?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Touhou subterranean animism?


Yes, easy when it's written all over the image right


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 









I reeaally want to play this game... But there's never a used one at Gamestop







.


----------



## Black Magix

Mushihimesama


YouTube - MUSHIHIMESAMA FUTARI Ver.1.5 stage 5 boss[ultra]





I think thats what it is anyway


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

*Aaron_Henderson* Had already guess the correct game


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sorry guys, been away for the weekend. I'll post one in a sec...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Here...an easy one. You know, to get things rolling again.


----------



## Hueristic

Mushroom Heads?


----------



## accskyman

Crusader of Centy


----------



## accskyman

Looked it up and found exact screen shot, guess I'm right. This one should be easier.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

breath of fire 2, pretty sure.

I would have taken Soleil for my last screen shot. I'm pretty positive I'm right, so I'll go get another one.


----------



## accskyman

Yea that's it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not the greatest game, but I still played it a bit.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Haha Koopa Troopa in Wonderland, j/k
i dunno


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

ha ha, now that I look, it does look like Koopa Troopa! But it isn't...


----------



## BLKKROW

conkers bad fur a day?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


conkers bad fur a day?


Nah, but the right console. Another hint - they actually made a sequel for the same system.


----------



## Threefeet

Chameleon Twist 2?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Chameleon Twist 2?


i believe you are correct on that one


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i believe you are correct on that one


I believe I am, proof.

My turn then I guess









Not sure how famous this game was, it was epic in my world when I was a kid.


----------



## Spazghost

Battle Toads?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spazghost*


Battle Toads?


Negative.


----------



## Fox_Smash

Commander keen?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash*


Commander keen?


Nope!


----------



## Dman

Lode Runner?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Lode Runner?


Non!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

this ones gonna be tough!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


this ones gonna be tough!


Heh might be! I'll be logged out for about 3 hours, if no one's getting anywhere by then it's clue time









EDIT ::

Clue time!

It was released in 1988.

EDIT ::

Okay, time to give it away I think








It was developed by Superior Software...


----------



## ChinMusic

Exile?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChinMusic* 
Exile?

Yep









Your turn, ChinMusic.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


pilotwings? lol


Sorry busy weekend... yes pilotwings was right.


----------



## ChinMusic

Aight, easy one:


----------



## Threefeet

Samurai Shodown V

Proof

Here's another tough one for you guys


----------



## Hueristic

Whatever it is it looks like fun! Battlefleet 3000? I bought that but could never use it cause it was voodoo only!!!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Whatever it is it looks like fun! Battlefleet 3000? I bought that but could never use it cause it was voodoo only!!!









Oh no, this is much earlier than that I think









EDIT ::

This thread seems to be dying a death unfortunately









Here's some clues anyhow :

It was released in 1992.
It was available on the Amiga, the Atari ST, and DOS.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Oh no, this is much earlier than that I think









EDIT ::

This thread seems to be dying a death unfortunately









Here's some clues anyhow :

It was released in 1992.
It was available on the Amiga, the Atari ST, and DOS.


Damn, I thought it was Epic, but I didn't take the time to zoom in on the pictures...

Proof:

http://www.mobygames.com/game/dos/epic










This should be an easy one...


----------



## Threefeet

Epic indeed, what a game







Played it again a few months back, classic. Remember when I bought it, it came with a free 3D poster with glasses. Sick










Anyway, is that Cowboy Kid, nathris?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Epic indeed, what a game







Played it again a few months back, classic. Remember when I bought it, it came with a free 3D poster with glasses. Sick









Anyway, is that Cowboy Kid, nathris?


Nope


----------



## accskyman

Reminds me of Crocodile Dundee, but I don't remember that ever being made into a game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Whatever it is it looks like fun! Battlefleet 3000? I bought that but could never use it cause it was voodoo only!!!










http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/

Glide that works on any modern card







.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/

Glide that works on any modern card







.


SWEET, +rep for U!

I'm looking for that space game EPIC but I keep finding Epic Pinball.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Reminds me of Crocodile Dundee, but I don't remember that ever being made into a game.


If only we were so lucky...


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Reminds me of Crocodile Dundee, but I don't remember that ever being made into a game.

I chose the screen because it was intentionally misleading. If nobody gets it by the time I'm off school I'll post a screen that is a dead giveaway.

Here's a hint: the game was never officially released in north America


----------



## nathris

Dead givaway...


----------



## Crazy9000

Duster?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Duster?











Heres another hint: The game was originally going to be made on the n64 as a sequel to a SNES game.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*

I'm looking for that space game EPIC but I keep finding Epic Pinball.


http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/986/Epic.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Heres another hint: The game was originally going to be made on the n64 as a sequel to a SNES game.


Mother 3 (aka Earthbound 2)?

AFAIK it was scrapped for N64 and released on GBA instead.

EDIT :: Proof

________________________________________

My turn! This one should be ridiculously easy








________________________________________


----------



## DaMirrorLink

question guys

how did you NOT get mother 3? @[email protected]

the battle style is so different...


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

You posted a screenshot that said "dead giveaway" when in fact, it was the most obscure screenshot you posted for it. Lmao, prob no one got it because no one played that game!


----------



## Hueristic

I've played like 1 console game since atari 2600. so the chance of me getting one of those stupid anime games is nil!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I've played like 1 console game since atari 2600. so the chance of me getting one of those stupid anime games is nil!










^what he said^

although I did have an NES...


----------



## Stevo

i knew it just i didn't see it until it was answered.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
question guys

how did you NOT get mother 3? @[email protected]

the battle style is so different...

I've never played it and never even heard of it until now. The cap with Duster in it and the clue about the SNES/N64 release was enough to get the answer from Google!

Anyone have any ideas about my one up above? Should be really easy









EDIT ::

C'mon lads, I'm very disappointed no-one has even attempted this yet








It's so easy!

Here it is again:


----------



## Crazy9000

Poke.


----------



## Hueristic

ThreeFeet post another one.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


ThreeFeet post another one.


Cool give me a few minutes to drag one up...

BTW the last one was Flimbo's Quest. My girlfriend suggested it so I thought everyone would get it









EDIT ::

Okay here we go :










I won't be able to log in much tonight (helping my GF with a late research paper







) so if you're positive you have it then don't wait for confirmation. I think it's a pretty unique game so it should be easy to find and prove.

Enjoy!


----------



## nathris

Stunt Track/Car Racer

http://www.mobygames.com/game/amiga/...eShotId,67901/

Go:


----------



## Hueristic

Star command, Star control??


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
You posted a screenshot that said "dead giveaway" when in fact, it was the most obscure screenshot you posted for it. Lmao, prob no one got it because no one played that game!

actually i just hadnt checked the thread

i ****in loved mother 2 (earthbound) and mother 3


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Star command, Star control??

No, fairly close though. I owned both Star Control and this game.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
You posted a screenshot that said "dead giveaway" when in fact, it was the most obscure screenshot you posted for it. Lmao, prob no one got it because no one played that game!

Actually, to anyone who has played Earthbound it is a dead giveaway. Not very many people would connect cows and a cowboy to Earthbound, but the battle system is uniquely Earthbound. I just figured more people would have played the best SNES game ever made


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Go:


Master of Orion







.


----------



## stargate125645

Kickle Cubicle on the original post. Easy. Didn't even have to search.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Kickle Cubicle on the original post. Easy. Didn't even have to search.


That was posted last November.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I know MOO is right, it's one of my favorite games lol.

So here's the next one:


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Well I know MOO is right, it's one of my favorite games lol.

So here's the next one:

Solar Winds


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Solar Winds

That's it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
That's it.

The text gave it away, sorry









Give me a few minutes to find one...


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Kickle Cubicle on the original post. Easy. Didn't even have to search.

Lol, a bit late there.


----------



## Threefeet

Another relatively easy one from me:


----------



## Hueristic

Looks like a old sierra like leisure suit larry, I seem to remember there was a cop based one but can't place it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Looks like a old sierra like leisure suit larry, I seem to remember there was a cop based one but can't place it.

So close...


----------



## VulcanDragon

One of the Police Quest games...no idea which one, but by the EGA graphics I might guess PQ1.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
One of the Police Quest games...no idea which one, but by the EGA graphics I might guess PQ1.

Right on the money









You're up!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
One of the Police Quest games...no idea which one, but by the EGA graphics I might guess PQ1.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Here you go.


----------



## Threefeet

Tough one...


----------



## Hueristic

Yeah, reminds me of about the time of blake stone. Was it ID when they were shareware?


----------



## Threefeet

I give up, I've been trying for longer than I care to admit









Any chance of a clue?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Hmm, I didn't think this would be that hard, this is one of those undisputed "true classics".

Hint #1: Released in 1994.

Another screen:


----------



## corky dorkelson

system shock!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Well, I know without a doubt that it is system shock, so I will go ahead and post a new one. Something a bit newer. Good Luck!


----------



## Solertia

Re-Volt! I had that game on PSX back in the day.

Someone else can go in my stead. I'm at work right now so most image sites are blocked .__.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solertia*


Re-Volt! I had that game on PSX back in the day.

Someone else can go in my stead. I'm at work right now so most image sites are blocked .__.


Take 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sin, the first

pretty sure on this, so here's another. Can't get much easier without posting a Doom pic.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Hmm, I didn't think this would be that hard, this is one of those undisputed "true classics".

Hint #1: Released in 1994.

Another screen:


Haven't been on in awhile, but I can't believe you had to post TWO pics of System Shock?!?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaron_henderson*


sin, the first

pretty sure on this, so here's another. Can't get much easier without posting a doom pic.




deus ex?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Haven't been on in awhile, but I can't believe you had to post TWO pics of System Shock?!?


I was surprised by that myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


deus ex?


That's what it looks like to me. Can't see Denton's face to be 100% sure...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not Deus Ex...sort of similiar, but not really. This ones purely RPG, same kind of setting though. Third-person view. It was real popular I'm pretty sure. And not some kind of MMO. I think from the late 90's. Quake 2 engine.

I'll send my copy to whoever guesses it!


----------



## DesertRat

Anachronox?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thats the one!


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Thats the one!


w00t w00t w00t!









Attachment 98185

^this 1 should be easy


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

psychonauts, I still like that game. I know it's for kids.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This one shouldn't be so easy, but who knows.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


psychonauts, I still like that game. I know it's for kids.


You are right but that game aint for no [email protected]! lol

1. It has a T rating. 2. it's really deep and awesome.

While I'm not a drug user and generally detest the idea I can only imagine how awesome that game would be on a trip! lol.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*




This one shouldn't be so easy, but who knows.


Does this game involve time travel?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


You are right but that game aint for no [email protected]! lol

1. It has a T rating. 2. it's really deep and awesome.

While I'm not a drug user and generally detest the idea I can only imagine how awesome that game would be on a trip! lol.


It was definetly "deep and awesome", but I first played it when I was 18 or so(23 now), and felt I would have connected with it even better when I was closer to say, 10 years old. Still one of my favs though.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Does this game involve time travel?


I didn't make it very far, but I don't think so. I used to play it alot because I had a weak pc when it came out and it didn't take much too run it smooth. I forget the story mostly, as it was quite, well, forgetable. So I guess there could have been some time traveling, IDK.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Try this one


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


Try this one










-.-

It's Aaron_Henderson's turn still, no?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think he was probably joking, that doesn't really look like a game screen?


----------



## Infinitegrim

Oh im sorry, i clicked the wrong page, im about 10 pages behind. And yes that is a real game


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


Oh im sorry, i clicked the wrong page, im about 10 pages behind. And yes that is a real game


Well, hurry and guess mine so we can figure it out, it looks ridicoulously hard!


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Well, hurry and guess mine so we can figure it out, it looks ridicoulously hard!


Actually his is really easy w/ a quick google search
it's halo 2

Any hints for yours?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uh, came out when Eminem was huge, and the game has a fictional Eminem wannabe in it and on the box art.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Actually his is really easy w/ a quick google search
it's halo 2

Any hints for yours?


I never would have guessed without google as I really didn't like the Halo games. Thanks for saving me the effort though.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Uh, came out when Eminem was huge, and the game has a fictional Eminem wannabe in it and on the box art.


Devastation?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Devastation?


Your up, cause that's it. I guess I better be prepared to be stumped.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Your up, cause that's it. I guess I better be prepared to be stumped.












Without the clue I was... er clueless. It seems reviewers thought he looked like Eminem too









Ok give me a few minutes to drag one up...


----------



## Infinitegrim

desert you cheater! =)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*











Without the clue I was... er clueless. It seems reviewers thought he looked like Eminem too









Ok give me a few minutes to drag one up...


That's about all the reaction the game really had, wasn't very good at all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


desert you cheater! =)


I'm sure all the Halo fans would have been all over it anyway! Had me though.


----------



## Threefeet

Ok here we go, good luck:










...sorry


----------



## VulcanDragon

That's Defender, baby. Looks a lot like the Atari 5200 version...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
That's Defender, baby. Looks a lot like the Atari 5200 version...

Afraid not, baby









EDIT :: It's actually a Defender clone that had it's name changed for legal reasons and was released on the BBC Micro. That should give it away


----------



## accskyman

star gate?

That looks familiar, though I've played a lot of defender type games.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


star gate?

That looks familiar, though I've played a lot of defender type games.


Nope!

There's actually a hell of a lot of Defender clones on the BBC Micro it seems, so I'll give another clue in a while


----------



## nathris

Planetoid!

Proof:

http://www.bbcmicrogames.com/acornsoft.html

Next game:


----------



## Sacre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Next game:











Homeworld?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sacre*


Homeworld?


Nope.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Planetoid!


Well done! I promise that's the last early 80's BBC Micro game I'll post for a while


----------



## Sacre

GalCiv or maybe GalCiv2? Hehe... little lost. Might be Sins of the Solar Empire...


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sacre* 
GalCiv or maybe GalCiv2? Hehe... little lost. Might be Sins of the Solar Empire...

Not even close


----------



## noobdown

startrek?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


startrek?


Nope...


----------



## Humanfactor

EVE online?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Humanfactor*


EVE online?


Still no.


----------



## airbozo

I should know this one since I remember that (almost) exact image from playing the game...

Gotta try and jog the memory...


----------



## nathris

Intergalactic Rugby


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Eternal Silence


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
Eternal Silence

Bingo. Did you actually guess it or did you just look at the source?

Its by far the best free HL2 mod out there right now.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

source, i saw it in my email, ive never actually heard of it haha


----------



## DaMirrorLink

A day has passed, that game was Lester the Unlikely, heres the new game!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Hmm...thought it was Pitfall The Mayan Adventure at first glance, but the hud is different...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

It was No Escape for the SNES

next one!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Funny, I recall spending a lot of time playing this game, but can't even remember its name.


----------



## Threefeet

Is it Shinobi?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

nope, its a mix of that and river city ransom


----------



## DaMirrorLink

last game was Hagane


----------



## kazakia

No idea. Do you actually know all these games? or jsut take them off somewhere else


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i actually know em









the one i just posted is actually a very good game


----------



## mike-z

DaMirrorLink you are making me go back and play all my ol SNES games...


----------



## Hueristic

He's makeing me scroll through pages until a good game gets posted!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
He's makeing me scroll through pages until a good game gets posted!









I have a bunch that are good games to post, IF I ever get one right. I seem to have played some eclectic games on my PC hat no one has heard of...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


I have a bunch that are good games to post, IF I ever get one right. I seem to have played some eclectic games on my PC hat no one has heard of...










that avatar reminds me of carmageddon!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









that avatar reminds me of carmageddon!


I found it while searching for a "holiday" avatar...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I really haven't had much of a clue with any of these most rescent ones, hope someone gets it...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
I have a bunch that are good games to post, IF I ever get one right. I seem to have played some eclectic games on my PC hat no one has heard of...

If no one gets it then you can go, cause apparently all my games are too hard lol










image of the world map


----------



## Hueristic

2nl8ig4


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
If no one gets it then you can go, cause apparently all my games are too hard lol










image of the world map

Isn't that Actraiser?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe* 
Isn't that Actraiser?

nope haha


----------



## piercedhippi

Dragon warrior?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

nope heh

in the picture is an orb of fire, you...errr..do something to make it do something


----------



## DaMirrorLink

The game was Fire Striker









Anyways, this one should be EASY, if not there is something wrong with you...


----------



## aliadn

Need for speed: Most Wanted?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliadn* 
Need for speed: Most Wanted?









woulda been sad if you got that wrong haha

your turn (finally its not my turn!







)


----------



## Threefeet

Especially since the car's licence plate says NFSMW


----------



## aliadn




----------



## corky dorkelson

suikoden?


----------



## Mitsuki

oldskool to da max....... lolol


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mitsuki*


oldskool to da max....... lolol


You are obviously new to this thread. This is probably newer than 95% of the games in this thread.


----------



## Mitsuki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


You are obviously new to this thread. This is probably newer than 95% of the games in this thread.










lol.. i was randomly browsing pages i seen some games that brings back memories..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
suikoden?

Looks like Suikoden 3 for the PS2


----------



## aliadn

Quote:



Looks like Suikoden 3 for the PS2


You got it


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

K, well, this better be guessed in descent time! An old family fav here -


----------



## dskina

Burgertime.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Burgertime.


Had to give an easy one, I won't be on here enough in the next while to confirm a tough one. Basically, I was just "passing the torch", so to speak. You're up dskina


----------



## dskina

NES


----------



## Hueristic

what platform? atari 2600?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


what platform? atari 2600?


Uh, his post says "NES" right above the screen of whatever game that is. I have no idea.


----------



## Threefeet

I did some Google image searches and found child pron instead of the game... ah, the interwebs....


----------



## dskina

Hey, you guys... it's only the game adaption of the greatest movie from the 80's.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Hey, you guys... it's only the game adaption of the greatest movie from the 80's.


ET?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Goonies! Once you said the clue, I knew instantly some how and I have never even seen the whole movie. Maybe 10 minutes or so.


----------



## dskina

Aaron go go go.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Goonies! Once you said the clue, I knew instantly some how and I have never even seen the whole movie. Maybe 10 minutes or so.










I was gonna guess Nightmare on ELM street! /I used to love freddy! Hilarious


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Should be another easy, to keep this thing going.


----------



## Threefeet

Dynamite Cop?


----------



## Hueristic

Hair Dresser Ninja?


----------



## Threefeet

Salon Wars?


----------



## Hueristic

Guido gold chain hunt?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Salon Wars?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hair Dresser Ninja?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Guido gold chain hunt?


Awesome pic, eh? Good old google. This game (Dynamite Cop or Dynamite Deka II to be precise) was pretty bad, but I still played it. There aren't many DC games I haven't played. Your up ThreeFeet


----------



## Threefeet

Alright here goes :


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks like a genesis game?


----------



## dskina

Forgotten Worlds. I posted it a while ago


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Forgotten Worlds. I posted it a while ago










ah haha no way









Guess you're up then


----------



## dskina

Super easy one. If you don't know this, you should be shot.


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Flicky


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt*


Flicky


Bingo.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Someone better shoot me.


----------



## SaltTheWalt




----------



## version2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt*












Chip.

Edit: "Chip's Challenge"


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *version2*


Chip.

Edit: "Chip's Challenge"


Yessir


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Someone better shoot me.






























me too


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*






























me too










Me three...


----------



## dskina

It would have helped to grow up in the 80s.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


It would have helped to grow up in the 80s.


Born in '86, so I guess I'm a hair too young for this one. The name "Flicky" may have just discouraged me from ever trying it though. Flicky? Seriously? Reminds me of those little animals you find in Sonic 3D Blast.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Someone better shoot me.

Me too. Never seen or heard of that one even after the answer...


----------



## Ryan747

betcha cant guess this one


----------



## lithgroth007

Oh god I know that one, I used to have it. Road Rash


----------



## VulcanDragon

Whoa there, slow down kids, stop. It's version2's turn, he guessed the Chip's Challenge game. Ryan747 line jumped; and guessing a game that wasn't legally posted doesn't make it your turn yet, lithgroth007.

Version2 has about another six hours to post a game...if he doesn't, it goes back to SaltTheWalt again.


----------



## Solertia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Born in '86, so I guess I'm a hair too young for this one. The name "Flicky" may have just discouraged me from ever trying it though. Flicky? Seriously? Reminds me of those little animals you find in Sonic 3D Blast.


That's because it is XD


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Oh god I know that one, I used to have it. Road Rash











marathon 2.

I guessed it, but the pic's title is marathon 2 too









Also Version 2 hasn't posted again and it's been almost 24 hours. :/

Read Vulcan Dragon's post. He's right it goes back to the last person who posted. Sorry


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Also Version 2 hasn't posted again and it's been almost 24 hours. :/

Read Vulcan Dragon's post. He's right it goes back to the last person who posted. Sorry










Right, it is now technically SaltTheWalt's turn again. If he doesn't turn up and post a new screenshot, I suppose we can say it's your turn.


----------



## sudo pudge

Ok so...DesertRat's turn then?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Someone should go


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

I'll just go if it worked.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Sooo did my image show up?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


Sooo did my image show up?


It did indeed.

Brutal: Paws of Fury, right?

EDIT:: It's "Remix 5", apparently









Proof.

I'll come up with one in a few mins.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It did indeed.

Brutal: Paws of Fury, right?

EDIT:: It's "Remix 5", apparently









Proof.

I'll come up with one in a few mins.


What happened 3Feet? It's not quite at the 24h mark, but this thread is slowly fading...here's one we can use if ThreeFeet doesn't post one in the next 3 hours.


----------



## Hueristic

Half Life 2 zzzzr mod?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


What happened 3Feet? It's not quite at the 24h mark, but this thread is slowly fading...here's one we can use if ThreeFeet doesn't post one in the next 3 hours.


Oops sorry, some friends called up and I forgot to put up one









This thread shall never die









EDIT :: That's Soldier of Fortune 2: Double Helix, the original image here: http://fotos.trucoteca.com/fotos/416...LE_HELIX-9.jpg

Will post one in a few minutes, I promise









EDIT 2 :: Here we are kids, good luck!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

isn't that GoldenEye 007 for n64?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
isn't that GoldenEye 007 for n64?

Close


----------



## Dryadsoul

Max Payne


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

perfect dark


----------



## Fox_Smash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Oops sorry, some friends called up and I forgot to put up one









This thread shall never die









EDIT :: That's Soldier of Fortune 2: Double Helix, the original image here: http://fotos.trucoteca.com/fotos/416...LE_HELIX-9.jpg

Will post one in a few minutes, I promise









EDIT 2 :: Here we are kids, good luck!










perfect dark


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*
Max Payne

Way off









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash & Aaron_Henderson*
perfect dark

Nope. Closer than Max Payne though lol.

There's a clue out there already...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The World is Not Enough for N64


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


The World is Not Enough for N64


Yeah that is the correct game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Here it comes, gimme a few...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Here it comes, gimme a few...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Best pic I could find

This one might need a clue, so - it is a PS game I used to play quite a bit when I was a kid.


----------



## rambow70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*




Best pic I could find


isnt that a fallout maybe 2?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nopers!


----------



## rambow70

poop......


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm out, good luck guys!


----------



## dskina

Project Overkill.


----------



## piercedhippi

Loaded?


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Project Overkill.


That's it. My girlfriend's little brother has that. Guess you're up.


----------



## dskina

Crappy free mmo that I played a while ago


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Is it 2moons?


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


Is it 2moons?


Nope.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

was it that 9 dragons korean mmo? i remember those were the 2 i couldnt decide between.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


was it that 9 dragons korean mmo? i remember those were the 2 i couldnt decide between.


Not that, either. This game was very chaotic.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Not that, either. This game was very chaotic.


way to just give the name away


----------



## krazieaznboi

I played this game before. I think it was KAL online? or knight online? or silkroad online?

I really don't remember, I played too many mmos in the past.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


way to just give the name away










Noone would guess correctly, otherwise.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


I played this game before. I think it was KAL online? or knight online? or silkroad online?

I really don't remember, I played too many mmos in the past.


Neither.


----------



## Puscifer

Last Chaos


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Last Chaos


That's it.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Last Chaos


awww.. right.. i played shaiya and found last chaos..


----------



## Puscifer

I only got it cause you said it was chaotic. Searched for chaos+mmo and it popped right up







My turn finally OMG! I'll get one up in a few minutes.

EDIT: Here ya go!


----------



## Threefeet

I think it's one of the Ultima games, but I can't figure out which one...


----------



## swisha

ultimate online dreams?


----------



## Sacre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I only got it cause you said it was chaotic. Searched for chaos+mmo and it popped right up







My turn finally OMG! I'll get one up in a few minutes.

EDIT: Here ya go!


















Menzoberranzan.

Proof


----------



## Sacre

Up next:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

What system? A graphing calculator can handle better graohics...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
What system? A graphing calculator can handle better graohics...

agreed, it looks worse then C64 games and games that were on atari


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think we should restrict the rules to posting games you actually played (not saying the poster didn't/doesn't play that) to keep people from posting small/ obscure pics of random games no one has ever played.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swisha*


ultimate online dreams?


No such game exists...There's Ultima Online, and there's Worlds of Ultima: Martian Dreams...and neither of them look anything like those screens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sacre*


Menzoberranzan.

Proof


I knew it was a D&D game, Drizzt's name gave it away. I think I have a copy of Menz packed away somewhere that I never played...looks like I should have, the screens look like something I would have really gotten into 10+ years ago.


----------



## Sacre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


What system? A graphing calculator can handle better graohics...


Arcade, then an NES version came out later.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


agreed, it looks worse then C64 games and games that were on atari


Didn't know there were limits on the age of the game, sorry.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I think we should restrict the rules to posting games you actually played (not saying the poster didn't/doesn't play that) to keep people from posting small/ obscure pics of random games no one has ever played.


I thought the idea was to pick a game people wouldn't instantly recognize? I could have posted Crysis instead.. but I thought a challenge would be fun.









If nobody gets it by tonight I'll change it...

HINT:
It's based on a movie. There was a remake of the movie, but not of the game. (Unless you consider a *slightly* enhanced NES version of the game a remake, I suppose)


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sacre* 
HINT:
It's based on a movie. There was a remake of the movie, but not of the game. (Unless you consider a *slightly* enhanced NES version of the game a remake, I suppose)

Death Race.

I actually thought it would be something like Death Race when you first posted it, but I didn't bother to check into it.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sacre* 
Didn't know there were limits on the age of the game, sorry.









There isn't but most people won't be able to get a game from a screenshot like that, if there is anything more then that it would do, and vulcan is probably right









Edit: just found it on wikipedia, it is Death Race indeed, 1976 arcade game


----------



## VulcanDragon

Yep. Here's a new one.


----------



## guyladouche

Yie Ar Kung-Fu?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Yie Ar Kung-Fu?


Correct! I played the crap out of that in high school.


----------



## guyladouche

It's pretty obvious what game this is. I'm more posting this because of how the spy turned out when I took the SS. Gnarly... Pretty much the first person who sees this will get it...


----------



## gablain

tf2


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


tf2










but of course!


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


No such game exists...There's Ultima Online, and there's Worlds of Ultima: Martian Dreams...and neither of them look anything like those screens.

I knew it was a D&D game, Drizzt's name gave it away. I think I have a copy of Menz packed away somewhere that I never played...looks like I should have, the screens look like something I would have really gotten into 10+ years ago.



Ya this series of games was great. There were 4 in all I think though I'm not positive. I loved them though, the storylines were great and the gameplay was pretty sweet. The combat system was kinda lame but other than that they rocked.


----------



## BradleyW

this games pritty cool.


----------



## Stevo

it didn't post

EDIT:

Sorry i guess I'm on crack I thought BradleyW was suppose to post


----------



## Threefeet

It's your go, gablain.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Someone should go, I don't think gablian is gonna post anything.


----------



## VulcanDragon

It reverts back to guyladouche's turn again, since gablain is a no show.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm going...nothing in 3 days. Here's an absolute favorite of mine.



Trackmania kind of "stole" their concept harcore, but this game is way better.


----------



## aliadn

Is it that hot wheels game? gonna go do some searching


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliadn*


Is it that hot wheels game? gonna go do some searching


 Nope, not that one.


----------



## Crazy9000

That is whiplash. I wish I still had the disk lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


That is whiplash. I wish I still had the disk lol.


You're up!


----------



## Crazy9000

ok here you go.


----------



## Solertia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


ok here you go.


Overkill







I loves me some shmups.

Someone else can go in my stead, I'm at work.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

K, well I'll go again. One of the best and little known RPG's ever made. Wish I still had the system to play it.


----------



## accskyman

That kind of looks like a sega saturn game.. Edit possibly older?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


That kind of looks like a sega saturn game.. Edit possibly older?


Hint - This guy guessed the right system. Here's another clue - PDS


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Hint - This guy guessed the right system. Here's another clue - PDS

Dead giveaway









Panzer Dragoon Saga?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Dead giveaway









Panzer Dragoon Saga?

Nice, good call! Oh how I miss my Saturn.


----------



## Puscifer

I'm so glad this thread is back on track. I've wasted hours of my life here.


----------



## Threefeet

Some threads are too good to let die









This one should be pretty easy:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

No idea on this one, was never really into those style games really.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I'm so glad this thread is back on track. I've wasted hours of my life here.

I will make sure to keep this thing up. I could post games (been using ones I've played) forever. I've owned loads of systems, and played a ridiculous amount of games. Although anything pre-NES is before my time by a long shot, and I only found the golden path to pc gaming in the days of Quake II.

***Edit***

Maniac Mansion? ----nevermind, I think dskina beat me to it.


----------



## dskina

Maniac Mansion.

Edit: Aaron beat me to it.


----------



## Threefeet

lol make your minds up









Well I'll judge by the post time, and Aaron's reads as 1 minute before dskina's.

You're up mate


----------



## wierdo124

^no idea


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

k, give me a couple minutes...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

mmm...think I'll play some later


----------



## dskina

Virtual On.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That was quickness.


----------



## dskina




----------



## Threefeet

King of the Monsters


----------



## dskina

Yerp.


----------



## Puscifer

I knew that one. I was a minute too late. Damn!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I knew that one. I was a minute too late. Damn!









Same, my cousin loved these games.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I knew that one. I was a minute too late. Damn!









Hehe









Next up:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

True Crimes : Streets of LA


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


True Crimes : Streets of LA


Yep, too easy









EDIT :: 500 posts, huzzah


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Coming right up...another easy one before I go.


----------



## dskina

Dynamite Headdy.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dang, looks like I'm going to have to get into some tougher ones!


----------



## dskina

Sega Genesis


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Herzog Zwei


----------



## dskina

Crap lol. You're up.


----------



## Hueristic

damb too fast remebered herzon but couldn't remember the last part of the name!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Got lucky there, used google for that one. Genesis+RTS and a minute of searching. I got one. Not into the hard ones yet, should be a little tougher I think.


----------



## Hueristic

Looks like half-life mod, umm blue grrr something


----------



## dskina

Outrigger.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

No, I won't post any mods or obscure MMO's or anything like that. It's a console game believe it or not. Emphasis was on multiplayer 4 player split screen.

***Edit***

Dskina beat my hints!


----------



## dskina




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Zombie Revenge?


----------



## dskina

You've got it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

K, seriously, last one for me today


----------



## krazieaznboi

resident evil?


----------



## Hueristic

Call of cathulu


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi* 
resident evil?

You'd think...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Call of cathulu

Nope!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
You'd think...

Nope!

I suk at this game! :swearing:!


----------



## Threefeet

Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I suk at this game! :swearing:!

Had I been playing during some of the older pages of this thread, I'd be saying the same thing!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare?

Had a feeling ThreeFeet would pop up and take this one. Night all!

***Sorry for double post***


----------



## Threefeet

Hehe I've been lurking







Night Aaron

Give me a few minutes to scour one out...


----------



## Threefeet

Ok, if you were playing games around the time of this game's release then this should be a sitter for you:


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Ok, if you were playing games around the time of this game's release then this should be a sitter for you:










Platoon?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
Platoon?

Nope!


----------



## mrtn400

Operation Wolf!

I knew it was something with "operation" or "mission".


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
Operation Wolf!

Disco









You're up!


----------



## mrtn400

Cool.










Edit: I think I chose something too easy, lol.


----------



## Threefeet

I _think_ it's Space Station: Silicon Valley


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I _think_ it's Space Station: Silicon Valley

Yup.

It _was_ too easy.









You're up.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


Yup.

It _was_ too easy.










It wasn't _that_ easy









One of my favourite FPS games of yesteryear:


----------



## mrtn400

It looks very.... id Soft, so I'll guess the original Quake.


----------



## Puscifer

All of these have had me stumped. Post something I've played guys


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


It looks very.... id Soft, so I'll guess the original Quake.


Nope! It had a hell of a lot more personality than Quake









EDIT :: Puscifer I haven't played most of the ones I've guessed, it's more of a Google game


----------



## mrtn400

I'm going to tap out for a little while and let my mind rest since I have no idea.


----------



## Hueristic

looks like a hexen derivative


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


looks like a hexen derivative


Same period but very different though...


----------



## krazieaznboi

Doom? Duke nukem?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


Doom? Duke nukem?


No and no


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Heretic?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


Heretic?


Nope! A hint will be on the way within the hour if no-one gets it.


----------



## krazieaznboi

turok? marathon?


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

hmm CyClones?


----------



## Threefeet

No to all, sorry!

I'm going to bed in a minute so I'll come up with a giveaway clue in a moment...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Who wants some Wang??


It has now become a Google race


----------



## krazieaznboi

any hints?


----------



## Zulli85

Shadow Warrior


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

That it is, I remember wanting that game so bad back in the day.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Shadow Warrior


That's the one.

If you guys haven't played it I'd highly recommend getting a copy if you can (source was released years ago under GPL). Very fun game









Night all...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


That's the one.

If you guys haven't played it I'd highly recommend getting a copy if you can (source was released years ago under GPL). Very fun game









Night all...


Nice, give me a minute here and I'll post a pic.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## krazieaznboi

lol, you didn't rename the image.

Poy Poy


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


lol, you didn't rename the image.

Poy Poy


****. I ****ing edited it and uploaded it here at OCN with a different filename after I realized it was in the filename. ***.

Edit - Ballsack.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe




----------



## Zulli85

Btw you're up krazieboi.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


****. I ****ing edited it and uploaded it here at OCN with a different filename after I realized it was in the filename. ***.

Edit - Ballsack.


Do you want to post another game? or can i post?


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

ID 10 T error = your go boi.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


Do you want to post another game? or can i post?


Go for it mang.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Sorry, i didn't see the earlier post.

Here is an easy one.


----------



## Reiniku

Guantlet Legends.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reiniku* 
Guantlet Legends.

wow.... that was fast..

your next.


----------



## Zulli85

Gg reiniku gg


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Gauntlet legends

* edit BLAST my slow internet.


----------



## Reiniku




----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reiniku* 









I have NO unearthly idea what that is, wow.


----------



## Reiniku

It's a PS1 game if that's of some help.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Philosoma?


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

I cant see the picture =/


----------



## Reiniku

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Philosoma?

No, but very interesting guess though!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Jumping Flash har har har


----------



## Reiniku

It's probably one of the more unique games that came out for the console. It's a rhythm based game that generated levels based on the cd you'd insert into the PS1. The game is loaded onto the ram and then generates the level while the music plays.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reiniku* 
It's probably one of the more unique games that came out for the console. It's a rhythm based game that generated levels based on the cd you'd insert into the PS1. The game is loaded onto the ram and then generates the level while the music plays.

Never heard of it them....ah well.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

It wasnt FreQuency was it?


----------



## Reiniku

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe* 
It wasnt FreQuency was it?

Nope, I think this might have been harder than I thought.


----------



## krazieaznboi

vib-ribbon


----------



## Reiniku

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi* 
vib-ribbon

Nicely done, guess you're up again.


----------



## krazieaznboi




----------



## Zulli85

Michael Jackson's Moonwalker.


----------



## Reiniku

Michael Jackson's Moonwalker


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker.

you got it first.

this is probably one of the worst game ever. it is no surprise that you guys know it. your next


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi* 
you got it first.

this is probably one of the worst game ever. it is no surprise that you guys know it. your next

Nice, gimme a minute. I'll edit this post with a image that doesn't have the name of the game in the filename.









Edit - Here we go!


----------



## Kuroikaze

Spinmaster.
My turn?
Attachment 100835


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kuroikaze* 
Spinmaster.
My turn?
Attachment 100835

GG first post and got the game right! Your turn, Kuroikaze! Btw, welcome to OCN!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Great....another game probably not released in America.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuroikaze*


Spinmaster.
My turn?
Attachment 100835


Can you get a bigger screenshot? It is hard to tell what is going on in the game.


----------



## Kuroikaze

Sorry, but the console that game is from has a maximum resolution of 320x240.

I can stretch an image, but they'll never be much clearer.

I'll give a hint though.

It was released in 1997.
The initials are in the filename.

Attachment 100946
Attachment 100945


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Shinrei Jusatsushi Taromaru. It's a Sega Saturn game.










Go!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

No one seems to know. What system is it for? Looks like an obscure PC game to me...


----------



## Hueristic

Looks like on of the million donkey kong side scroller rip offs to me


----------



## michinmuri

The background is cool.


----------



## MaXiMiUS

It's a GP32 game. There's only 28 games for that system, so you should be able to figure out which one this is with a little digging


----------



## Stevo

Dyhard - with Infinite Stairs

EDIT: Need to find a good game, didn't think i would get back in the game everything has been way over my head. Give me 20 min

Should be an easy one


----------



## Threefeet

Theme Hospital?


----------



## Stevo

correct


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


correct


Cheers.

Good luck with this one!


----------



## version2

Mech Warrior? (I wouldn't know which one.)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *version2* 
Mech Warrior? (I wouldn't know which one.)

Nope!

Hint: the developer is known for making creepy games. This release was kind of unusual for them.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

easy, Shogo : MAD. Another mech game coming up, and a really sweet one at that -


----------



## accskyman

Tech Romancer.

Here's one, if anyone has ever played this.. it will be easy.


----------



## Ryan747

megaman?


----------



## krazieaznboi

pong?

I think the name is similar to the spelling pong.. I just forgot the correct name.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


pong?

I think the name is similar to the spelling pong.. I just forgot the correct name.


Close enough, it was PANG, your turn. It is a really fun game, I'm looking around so I can play it right now.


----------



## Stevo

pop pop?, i played it but really forget the name now.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Close enough, it was PANG, your turn. It is a really fun game, I'm looking around so I can play it right now.

That's the name. =)


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi* 
That's the name. =)










Is it marvel vs capcom?


----------



## krazieaznboi

it is a capcom fighting game


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi* 
it is a capcom fighting game

Hmmmmm thats all i got, they have this game at a restaurant near here. maybe ill go eat there for dinner so i can get the answer LOL.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Darkstalkers


----------



## krazieaznboi

It is a darkstalkers chronicles but do you know which one? lol


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Darkstalkers


thats right, your next.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This one shouldn't take long...


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


This one shouldn't take long...



Sonic Adventure?

It's older then that, right?

I don't know sonic too well...


----------



## Hueristic

pic is too small


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


pic is too small










I'll see if I can find a bigger one...

Sorry, best I can do is this -


----------



## Hueristic

Sonic, My nephew got it!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It is Sonic obviously...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
It is Sonic obviously...

Wasn't Obvious to me. How the heck am i supposed to know a cartoon characters back of the head shot?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I thought that "Rings" and the blue guy might have gave it away...I was hoping someone would guess the actual sonic game. Older than Dreamcast, Sonic. guess nobody has ever heard of Sonic Jam? The first "3D" Sonic ever? Not a full 3D game, it was a Compiltaion with the 3D serving as a UI.

Someone else can go.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Anyway, let's get this back on track. You guys can pick who is up next, or use this, one of the best 2 player games ever.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Battlezone?


----------



## Hueristic

warzone was my first thought. I think battlezone was all green 2d drawn lines (fun game).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It was great fun back in the day, two people could play against each other at one PC. Hint - First you fire, then they...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaron_henderson*


it was great fun back in the day, two people could play against each other at one pc. Hint - first you fire, then they...


fire!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


fire!


Very close, but no cigarro!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Very close, but no cigarro!


Explode!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Explode!


getting colder!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


getting colder!


Shoot!


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

I can't actually see the picture but it sounds like Scorched Earth.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Return...


----------



## corky dorkelson

returnfire?


----------



## Hueristic

return of warzone?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Return of the Jedi?
Return to Witch Mountain?
For every season there is a return, return, return...










Seriously, it's been over a day, probably time to move on.


----------



## accskyman

I'm 99% sure its Return Fire, corky's turn.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


I'm 99% sure its Return Fire, corky's turn.


I'm 100% sure it's Return Fire, corky you're up mate


----------



## Threefeet

Still nothing from Corky so I think it's back to you Aaron.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Righteo...coming up...


----------



## Hayday

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I'm 100% sure it's Return Fire, corky you're up mate










lol yeah im willing to bet it is return fire


----------



## Threefeet

That was quick Aaron









Bet you're sitting with a stack of your favourite retro games just waiting to stump us at the drop of a hat lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not so popular, but I had some fun with it when it came out. Good luck guys!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


That was quick Aaron









Bet you're sitting with a stack of your favourite retro games just waiting to stump us at the drop of a hat lol


Believe it or not, I just signed on and noticed this thread at the top of recent posts! I'm glad to see it up there! And I have just played too many games I think because these all come off the top of my head. And I only have picked games I've played. I could post some ridiculous hard ones, but what would be the point in that?


----------



## corky dorkelson

sorry guys. next time just pm me plz


----------



## Hueristic

Hmm looks like a Never Winter Nights clone?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


sorry guys. next time just pm me plz


 You can "overtake" the one i just posted if you want Corky, won't bother me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hmm looks like a Never Winter Nights clone?


It's not what you think...better clues to follow.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, here's a hint before I take off. I played the game on PC, although an Xbox version was also released.


----------



## Puscifer

Awwww shiiiiiiit I know one. That's enclave son! The xbox clue gave it away


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Awwww shiiiiiiit I know one. That's enclave son! The xbox clue gave it away
 









You've nailed it. I knew the Xbox clue would give it away. The screens for this game are decieving though for those who haven't played it, it looks like an obscure PC RPG/MMO most of the time when in fact it is a hack 'n slash.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


You've nailed it. I knew the Xbox clue would give it away. The screens for this game are decieving though for those who haven't played it, it looks like an obscure PC RPG/MMO most of the time when in fact it is a hack 'n slash.


Schweet! I'll find something and have it up here in a bit.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Schweet! I'll find something and have it up here in a bit.


Hopefully it's up before I sign off, so I can have a quick stab at it...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Hopefully it's up before I sign off, so I can have a quick stab at it...


Not before I do


----------



## Puscifer

Its coming. My computer is being an ass and IE crashed as I was getting the screens together. I'll edit this post with the screenies in like 3 minutes though so don't go anywhere









edit: Here they are. These screens kina suck but I couldn't find any better ones. If nobody gets it find some better screens or give a clue to give it away.


----------



## Hueristic

2 minutes left!

I'll edit this post so I guess first!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


edit: Here they are. These screens kina suck but I couldn't find any better ones. If nobody gets it find some better screens or give a clue to give it away.


Bah, not a clue what that is


----------



## Puscifer

Well I'm getting ready to go pick something up here in a minute. I'll check back when I get home to see if anyone got it.


----------



## Ryan747

lmao name this old system game


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
lmao name this old system game









1. It's not your turn.

2. You failed at posting a screen shot.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChinMusic* 
1. It's not your turn.

2. You failed at posting a screen shot.

lol you beat me to it


----------



## Puscifer

No guesses yet? It was a playstation game to get you started, I'll give ya some more hints if nobody gets it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Alundra


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Alundra

Yarp, I hyped on that game when it came out. You're up.


----------



## Hueristic

PM corky and let him take this one.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I'm HEEERRE!!!!! I will take it! Give me a sec!


----------



## corky dorkelson

HERE GOES! Sorry for the small size, it was the best I could find....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks like Metal Gear, except with Jill from Resident Evil! Stumping me, this one...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nevermind, I think I have it. Guerilla War on the NES?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Nevermind, I think I have it. Guerilla War on the NES?

You are correct, sir! Great game to kill time. Play it on my emulator all the time.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Positive that's it. So here's another. Come on though guys, I can't be the only one who knows all these games, can I? Having a photographic memory helps I guess. Here's another one from yours truly.


----------



## airbozo

Yeah, you must be the only one. Did you ever get out of the house as a kid?









Even though I am older than most of you, I never really bought into the consoles. I had an NES for a long time and about 20 games. That's it as far as consoles go. I had that NES up until about 5 years ago and still had fun playing Side Out and Blades of Steel! (I can still hear "shoot the puck" in my dreams...) You have not lived until you have seen 4 grown men brawl over whose turn it is on Duck Hunt. At least the wives were amused...

So I will watch from the sidelines until I can happen to guess one. Then I will post some of my forgotten favorites from the PC...


----------



## Flatline

Bahamut Lagoon?


----------



## IEATFISH




----------



## Ellis456

edit


----------



## Flatline

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Positive that's it. So here's another. Come on though guys, I can't be the only one who knows all these games, can I? Having a photographic memory helps I guess. Here's another one from yours truly.



Got it, it's Willow for nes: http://www.terrisus.com/pictures/willow-1.jpg

....let me find one real quick

EDIT:










my favorite series of games ever, can't wait for the new one to come out


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Yeah, you must be the only one. Did you ever get out of the house as a kid?









Even though I am older than most of you, I never really bought into the consoles. I had an NES for a long time and about 20 games. That's it as far as consoles go. I had that NES up until about 5 years ago and still had fun playing Side Out and Blades of Steel! (I can still hear "shoot the puck" in my dreams...) You have not lived until you have seen 4 grown men brawl over whose turn it is on Duck Hunt. At least the wives were amused...

So I will watch from the sidelines until I can happen to guess one. Then I will post some of my forgotten favorites from the PC...

:Lachen: ME two! Only Console games I ever played were "Nobunga's ambition" and "Romance of the Three Kingdoms", Great games I bought nintendo just for nobunga!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Got it, it's Willow for nes:

WILLOW is on of my all time favorite movies! "Wanna Breed"

Lol no-one seems to know that movie!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Got it, it's Willow for nes: http://www.terrisus.com/pictures/willow-1.jpg


I knew that looked familar, I did play Willow for a while.

The new shot looks like Final Fantasy...is it FF2 (FF4 in Japan)?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I knew that looked familar, I did play Willow for a while.

The new shot looks like Final Fantasy...is it FF2 (FF4 in Japan)?


not 2, but you're close


----------



## Hueristic

Zelda?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Zelda?


no, it's a final fantasy like vulcan said, just not 2


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


no, it's a final fantasy like vulcan said, just not 2


yep final fantasy 1, how can you people know the most obscure games but not this one LOL


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


yep final fantasy 1, how can you people know the most obscure games but not this one LOL










Seriously, without google, i wouldn't know any of these; and, you're right its FF1.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


yep final fantasy 1, how can you people know the most obscure games but not this one LOL










44 years old!


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


WILLOW is on of my all time favorite movies! "Wanna Breed"

Lol no-one seems to know that movie!










Nobody knows about Willow? It's a classic, guys, c'mon. You guys are too absorbed in your computer games, go watch a movie once in awhile


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
WILLOW is on of my all time favorite movies! "Wanna Breed"

Lol no-one seems to know that movie!









How could anyone not know Willow? Written by George Lucas and directed by Ron Howard! It's an epic movie! Back when Val Kilmer was in shape..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


Yeah, you must be the only one. Did you ever get out of the house as a kid?










Actually, I practically lived outside. By the age of 10 I was already going on 8+ hour fishing excursions by myself. I lived in a small town and my best friend/neighbor owned the best 50+ acres of hunting/fishing property for miles around. Plus, I played Rep hockey all year long, until I was 16 years old. It's really surprising to me even that I know a lot of these games at all. Like I said, the photographic memory helps tremendously! But, I definetly still played a lot of games, but now I find I barely have time for any gaming at all. Now, to be fair, I have only actually beaten/played through a very small handful of games. And, I am HUGE into emulation, so that helps!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


How could anyone not know Willow? Written by George Lucas and directed by Ron Howard! It's an epic movie! Back when Val Kilmer was in shape..


Woah woah woah, who said they didn't know Willow?? I loved that movie so much as a kid







Short Circuit had a big impact on me too hehe


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Actually, I practically lived outside. By the age of 10 I was already going on 8+ hour fishing excursions by myself. I lived in a small town and my best friend/neighbor owned the best 50+ acres of hunting/fishing property for miles around. Plus, I played Rep hockey all year long, until I was 16 years old. It's really surprising to me even that I know a lot of these games at all. Like I said, the photographic memory helps tremendously! But, I definetly still played a lot of games, but now I find I barely have time for any gaming at all. Now, to be fair, I have only actually beaten/played through a very small handful of games. And, I am HUGE into emulation, so that helps!

Funny funny!

My wife has a photographic memory. It is eerie at times. She can tell you the page number and almost speak word for word from most of her college textbooks.

I have played quite a few games, but once I started working on high end simulators and VR gear, consoles just lost it for me... I didn't get back into video games again until after I bought my first real computer.

Can't wait to actually name one of these first.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

No screen yet...who would be up then?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
No screen yet...who would be up then?

http://www.overclock.net/video-games...ml#post5835152


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sooo...Flatline is up? And I don't know if it is intentional or not, but click the link you posted.


----------



## Flatline

Supposed to be jacksknight's turn, but since he hasn't put one up, i'll find another real quick.

EDIT:










I spent countless hours running around in this old game. It's probably one of the first I've ever played. I even played the 2 sequels. Third was the best.


----------



## Hueristic

Liesure suit larry?


----------



## Flatline

Negative.

I think IEATFISH was referring to his posted picture?

anyway, his game was Escape Velocity.

EDIT: just looked up leisure suit larry.....you're crazy


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Supposed to be jacksknight's turn, but since he hasn't put one up, i'll find another real quick.

EDIT:










I spent countless hours running around in this old game. It's probably one of the first I've ever played. I even played the 2 sequels. Third was the best.


Maniac Mansion?
edit:
NVM, graphics are WAYYY off.


----------



## airbozo

draculas castle?


----------



## accskyman

It's hugo's house of horrors otherwise known as hugo 1.

Ok, here's one everyone should know..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
It's hugo's house of horrors otherwise known as hugo 1.

Your up, that's it for sure.


----------



## Flatline

Super Hang On?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Super hang on it is, back to you Flatline!


----------



## Flatline

This is seriously one of the best games ever made....until you take the gun apart and forget how to put it back together :/


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

duck hunt of course!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This one should be quick...


----------



## Afrodisiac

Dracula Unleashed?


----------



## minus.fireal

Blood Omen - Legacy of Cain


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Blood Omen - Legacy of Cain

Nice one, your turn!


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## Hueristic

Might And Magic?


----------



## minus.fireal

Similar, made by Westwood.


----------



## Afrodisiac

EoB?


----------



## minus.fireal

Bingo, your up.


----------



## Afrodisiac




----------



## Hueristic

I like the look of that! Undead romans, Silly crossbowman doesn't know arrows don't hurt skeletons!


----------



## Afrodisiac

I'll give my copy to the guy who guesses it right


----------



## Hueristic

kugelfangibz/lolwut


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I'll give my copy to the guy who guesses it right










Things just got interesting...


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Things just got interesting...










I have to admit, that sent me on a serious Google hunt, it does look kind of cool. Couldn't find it though, and I've got to give up and go to bed...I start jury duty in the morning, I need my forty winks.


----------



## Flatline

Will Rock?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

You got another Flatline! Nice! Find us a real tough one now...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I have to admit, that sent me on a serious Google hunt, it does look kind of cool. Couldn't find it though, and I've got to give up and go to bed...I start jury duty in the morning, I need my forty winks.


Hehe same here, spent a good fifteen minutes trawling around









C'mon so Flatline, lay it on us


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Will Rock?


Win!


----------



## Flatline

Sorry for the delay, internet going on strike:










Funny thing is, i still have this game somewhere :/


----------



## Threefeet

That looks so familiar... hmm


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Sorry for the delay, internet going on strike:










Funny thing is, i still have this game somewhere :/


Vio!


----------



## Flatline

Nope, not Vio.

btw, enlarged the picture, I could barely see it myself

HINT: It's an NES game.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Aw, I ripped my entire house apart to find my GBA games because it looked so much like a game I played, found it, put it in the Gameboy, it was Vio!


----------



## Threefeet

Is it NARC?


----------



## Flatline

Nope not NARC either.

Hint2: It was voted one of Nintendo's worst games ever made.


----------



## Threefeet

Target Renegade?

EDIT :: no wait, that's not it...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Total Recall, the last hint gave it away.


----------



## Flatline

That's it, your turn Aaron.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Total Recall, the last hint gave it away.

For some


----------



## Afrodisiac

Total Recall.

*edit*
Crap I was googling crazy so when I found it and posted, there was 100 new replies


----------



## Threefeet

Too late Afro, Aaron beat us to it again


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Revolutionary for a certain console when it was released. But not for the other(s?).


----------



## Afrodisiac

Is it a Wolfenstein 3D or a Doom mod?

Serious Sam <----- ANSWER


----------



## Threefeet

Powerslave?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Powerslave?

That's it, I really got to start using some tougher ones.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Gah.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
That's it, I really got to start using some tougher ones.

Hehe that was a bit easy tbh, not many Egyptian style fps games out there









Give me a couple of minutes to find a good one


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 


Revolutionary for a certain console when it was released. But not for the other(s?).


I used to own Exhumed back in the days when I had a Sega Saturn. Lobotmy were my favouirate developer back then. It was renamed to Powerslave for the Playstation, but as it was originally optimised for the Saturn it didn't port as well.


----------



## Hueristic

OH: If you guys think these are easy I gotta unsub this thread I'm getting killed! v


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 







OH: If you guys think these are easy I gotta unsub this thread I'm getting killed! v









That's what I was thinking. What are we gonna do when they break out the hard ones?


----------



## Threefeet

Sorry Hueristic, but I think it's going to get worse before it gets better


















If you remember which retro system holds a special place in my heart then you should be able to figure this one out...

Good luck!


----------



## Hueristic

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
I used to own Exhumed back in the days when I had a Sega Saturn. Lobotmy were my favouirate developer back then. It was renamed to Powerslave for the Playstation, but as it was originally optimised for the Saturn it didn't port as well.

Yeah, I had it on Saturn as well. Was one of few good FPS on the system. This thread makes me miss my Saturn. I'd buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## Threefeet

Clue #1: It's a BBC Micro game.

Clue #2: Think of what game it looks like, and search from there... cryptic or what?


----------



## sudo pudge

Blagger


----------



## krazieaznboi

it looks like duke nukem

but its castle quest.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sudo pudge*


Blagger


I believe your right.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Damn, it is blagger. =( i was so confident it was castle quest too.. ahaha

http://www.bbcmicrogames.com/other.html


----------



## Threefeet

Well done









You're up sudo!

Night all


----------



## sudo pudge

Needed dosbox for this one:


----------



## Afrodisiac

Stellar Conquest?


----------



## accskyman

Star Reach!


----------



## sudo pudge

accskyman is right! How did you know that?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Okay, I dont have a pic of this game but I can describe it!

was a game on real arcade, had I think marines vs aliens, the view was like a RTS, but i believe you only controlled one unit. I only had the demo, but it was really fun, but i was young and cant remeber the game ): 10000000 gold to anyone who can name this epic game!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm* 
Okay, I dont have a pic of this game but I can describe it!

was a game on real arcade, had I think marines vs aliens, the view was like a RTS, but i believe you only controlled one unit. I only had the demo, but it was really fun, but i was young and cant remeber the game ): 10000000 gold to anyone who can name this epic game!

That's not how the game works. Winner of the previous challenge posts the next pic.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
accskyman is right! How did you know that?

I'm pretty good at remembering games or simply recognizing the system it was on and time frame to search.

This one could be hard, I'll start with two shots.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Project Earth?


----------



## Hueristic

Wing commander?

And I think the described game may have been "space Hulk??


----------



## accskyman

Nope, hints..

Developer/Publisher started with an M, the game was released in 98.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Independence War?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

nevermind, X-Com : Interceptor is the one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This one should be a little tougher. Had some cool CG cutscenes in it, this one.



Good luck!


----------



## Korben

Deadalus


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korben* 
Deadalus

I guess this one wasn't too tough after all! Your up Korben...


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I guess this one wasn't too tough after all! Your up Korben...

Well it did say Vulcan on the screenshot, so at least I know it has to be a cool game...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Well it did say Vulcan on the screenshot, so at least I know it has to be a cool game...


























Live long and Prosper!


----------



## Flatline

Doesn't look like Korben is gonna post one, anybody else wanna go?


----------



## airbozo

I would love a chance to throw one in...


----------



## Afrodisiac

Give him a chance. Maybe he's at work or something.


----------



## accskyman

It's been over a day, it should be Aaron_Henderson's turn again.


----------



## Korben

Sorry guys been at work all day! Didn't know I even guessed it right sorry brb.

Here is the game. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## airbozo

ninja gaiden?


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


ninja gaiden?


Nope.


----------



## airbozo

dang thought I recognized that one....


----------



## hangemhi

Shinobi


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

shinobi 3


----------



## DEC_42

Not shinobi.

Is it Mustafa?

EDIT: Nvm, It's Shinobi 3, Aaron called it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEC_42* 
Not shinobi.

Is it Mustafa?

EDIT: Nvm, It's Shinobi 3, *Aaron called it*.

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hate on! Be right back with another!


----------



## Korben

The game is actually The Revenge of Shinobi. The first one not the third.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenge_Of_Shinobi

Technically it is hangemhi turn.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Anyone who played this game will remember this screen, well, it sure stuck in my head anyway. I'm sure this will be quick.



EDIT - Turns out I was wrong, and someone beat me with the answer "shinobi" so they can take this turn if they want and we can disregard my pick. You guys sort it out!


----------



## hangemhi

Ok.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I have googled for a good 10 minutes, and came up with nothing. No one else has a guess? Recycle Racoon?


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Bugsby?

*edit Busby!!!!


----------



## accskyman

Bubsy was a cat.. that looks more like a ... kangaroo?....


----------



## ChinMusic

No, I'm pretty sure that's bugsby.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's not Bubsy guys, I used to have those games. Anyway, no one got this one, Hangemhi want to post another one?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hangemhi...we're (I'm?) waiting...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

K fella's, no action in here for days, so I am taking the liberty...


----------



## Crazy9000

Indiana jones?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Indiana jones?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Clue number 1 - Female protagonist


----------



## Puscifer

Tomb Raider?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Tomb Raider?


Not even close, although that would have been my first guess.

Clue number 2 - On PSX, Saturn and PC I believe.


----------



## Puscifer

I don't have a clue then, just had to throw it out there since you said female protagonist.


----------



## Choggs396

Resident Evil?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Resident Evil?


Nope...

Clue number 4 - Almost like Tomb Raider, our protag is named Laura...


----------



## Puscifer

Is it D?


----------



## Puscifer

Well is it? Don't leave me hangin like this....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Well is it? Don't leave me hangin like this....


Sorry man, you got it! Didn't notice for a bit.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Sorry man, you got it! Didn't notice for a bit.


I knew it! It had to be based on those clues. Way to keep me wondering for like 7 hours though....

Anyway, I'll get a new one up soon.


----------



## Puscifer

Got one for ya. I'm sure its gonna be super easy but I used to LOVE this game so I had to post it.


----------



## krazieaznboi

spiderman


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


spiderman


Not quite _that_ easy.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
Not quite _that_ easy.

The amazing spiderman? lol


----------



## krazieaznboi

Awww... too lazy to find it.
Maybe someone would like to go through the list of spiderman games... lol

Hint:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man_video_games


----------



## Afrodisiac

Enter Electro? The Sinister Six?


----------



## Crazy9000

Spiderman & Venom: maximum carnage

http://www.mobygames.com/game/snes/s...ge/screenshots


----------



## hangemhi

Lol, I was out of town, no one got my game? I thought it would've been solved in a couple minutes


----------



## Crazy9000

New game:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's Raptor - Call of the Shadows, right?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm pretty sure I got it, so here is another one comin' at ya...


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah it was raptor.


----------



## Puscifer

Damn I wish I would've saw the Raptor screenie, I used to play the hell out of that game. I don't have the slightest idea what that FPS game is though. What's with the feet in the corner of the screenshot anyway, looks like a weird game. I'll search around and see if I can come up with something.

edit: on second thought this is gonna be easy. You left the title of the pic and the website you got it from was showing. It's PO'ed.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Game is PO'ed.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Game is PO'ed.


You beat my edit, guess you're up.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I beat it by 3 minutes, so yes I'm up.


----------



## Puscifer

That looks familiar but nothing is coming to mind. I wouldn't even know where to start searching for that one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


edit: on second thought this is gonna be easy. You left the title of the pic and the website you got it from was showing. It's PO'ed.










Whoops! And I always fix that, looks like I forgot on that one.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Whoops! And I always fix that, looks like I forgot on that one.


Yeah, you're usually on top of it.

Would you have still gotten it without the "clue" Afro?


----------



## Afrodisiac

No. I still win.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


No. I still win.


Nobody said you didn't


----------



## Threefeet

The lady on the right looks like the Major, so I'm going to guess Ghost in the Shell?


----------



## Hueristic

Huh?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Huh?


O ic


----------



## Afrodisiac

Clue: PC game.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Clue: PC game.


We need a better clue, or a screenshot of some actual gameplay. (Unless that is gameplay? It looks like a cutscene pic)


----------



## Afrodisiac




----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I think it's time to move on.


----------



## Threefeet

As per the rules Afro gets to post another. Hopefully he won't utterly stump us again lol

I spent the bones of half an hour searching for that one


----------



## Afrodisiac

So you guys give up? Should I give out the answer?

*edit*
OK I saw the 24 hour rule. The game is called Tsunami 2265. I'll post mine in a few hours I have some work to do.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


So you guys give up? Should I give out the answer?

*edit*
OK I saw the 24 hour rule. The game is called Tsunami 2265. I'll post mine in a few hours I have some work to do.


Ani-mechwarriors?

Hehehe I know it's wrong, just a SWAG...


----------



## Afrodisiac




----------



## Hueristic

Shield? :Lachen:


----------



## Afrodisiac

My first one was impossible and you got this one in 10 minutes. I hate you


----------



## rambow70

haha nice, i want it.... a game were you cook peoples heads!*sniff* its beautiful


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
My first one was impossible and you got this one in 10 minutes. I hate you









I was right! hahahahaha I just thought of the TV show when I saw it! *****! I'll look for one.


----------



## Hueristic

[/IMG]


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Shield? :Lachen:

The smilie doesn't work if you capitalize the L.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
The smilie doesn't work if you capitalize the L.


----------



## Stevo

one of the romance of the three kingdoms?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


one of the romance of the three kingdoms?


Close.


----------



## Stevo

system?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


system?


All consoles that I know of and pc too.


----------



## Stevo

well thats not that good of a hint


----------



## jacksknight

nobunaga's ambition?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

googling everything i can think of i cant find anything

edit:

Nobunaga's Ambition maybe?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


well thats not that good of a hint


guess it was









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


nobunaga's ambition?


Great job, As a matter of fact you can find me mentioning it in this thread as the only reason I bought a nintendo!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

dammit i was right just too late


----------



## Stevo

dang never heard of that game


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


dammit i was right just too late




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


dang never heard of that game

















:swearing::swearing::swearing:

NEW one co0meing out THIS year!!!


----------



## Stevo

ack, how about a post jacksnight, this gets some of us through work


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


ack, how about a post jacksnight, this gets some of us through work


PM him


----------



## jacksknight

LOL ok gimme a few minutes, sorry was out picking up the kiddo. That game was always my favorite. Noth9ing like sending ninja's to assassinate your enemies.


----------



## jacksknight

OK probably to easy for you guys, but i love this game.










Happy hunting!


----------



## PeaceMaker

Attachment 103739


----------



## Stevo

PeaceMaker its not your turn, please read the rules. Jack any hints?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


PeaceMaker its not your turn, please read the rules. Jack any hints?


No hints its only been 30 minutes


----------



## jacksknight

OK OK Its from atari, rhymes with mars


----------



## Flatline

Yars' Revenge

http://www.videogamecritic.net/image...27_revenge.png

Let me find one real quick...

EDIT:

You'll never guess it, it's so obscure and unknown, I doubt anyone except me has ever played it[/ha]


----------



## VulcanDragon

Good gracious, we needed a hint to get Yar's Revenge? That's one of the 2600's seminal classic games! If only I had been online at the time...


----------



## Aden Florian

Glest?


----------



## Flatline

Negative.

...but they do look a lot alike :/

Hint: It's an old PC game...I played it ages ago[/punintended]


----------



## Microsis

Age of Mythology??


----------



## Flatline

Affirmative. Your turn Microsis.


----------



## Microsis




----------



## VulcanDragon

Syndicate. Pretty sure it's the first one, not the sequel Syndicate Wars.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Syndicate. Pretty sure it's the first one, not the sequel Syndicate Wars.


Right on


----------



## VulcanDragon

Okay. This one I expect to be a little tough unless you've actually played it, so I'll give two screenshots. I played it on an Apple ][, but it was multiplatform.


----------



## Microsis

Crysis?


----------



## Flatline

Questron


----------



## accskyman

Actually, I think thats Questron 2.


----------



## Flatline

Legacy of the Ancients maybe?


----------



## jacksknight

its Questron for sure, i dont know if its part 1 or 2.


----------



## Flatline

Bottom image is Legacy of the Ancients me thinks:

http://www.c64gg.com/Images/L/Legacy...nts_ingame.gif

From: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...a%3DG%26um%3D1


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Legacy of the Ancients maybe?


Ahh, your right. http://www.lemon64.com/?mainurl=http...php%3Fid%3D371


----------



## Flatline

Yeah found the top image too: http://www.geocities.com/siliconvall...p10/lota03.gif

That was a tough, devious choice Vulcan...

This is the first screenshot that I actually took myself:










I would have scaled it down, but it looks soooo purty


----------



## sudo pudge

Is it Fable 2?


----------



## Flatline

Nope, but it is a PC game.


----------



## Aden Florian

The Last Remnant?


----------



## Flatline

That's it Aden, your turn.


----------



## Aden Florian

The guy's eyes when you scored perfect used to make me laugh.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
That was a tough, devious choice Vulcan...

I thought so! I'm pleased to see some guesses for Questron, since Legacy is essentially a sequel, or spiritual successor, or whatever to Questron...but I didn't think anyone would even know either game, to be honest!


----------



## Afrodisiac

"No hint for you". Lmao, nice touch! I got pwnt looking for hints


----------



## Aden Florian

I played this game when I was around 5 or 6, but I just found out that this game came out 4-5 years before I first played it!

Also, I never got to the helicopter part. I wish I could play it again to see if I have improved over the past 12-13 years.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


My first one was impossible and you got this one in 10 minutes. I hate you










Lol, yeah that first one was probably the hardest one I've seen in this thread yet, nobody even knew what to google on that one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Syndicate. Pretty sure it's the first one, not the sequel Syndicate Wars.


Aww man I used to love that game. One of my friends had it and that was the only time I got to play it. I wish I would've been online then I would've got that in 10 seconds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


The guy's eyes when you scored perfect used to make me laugh.











Kinda looks like Pilotwings for SNES but something tells me I'm probably wrong.

edit: I searched it after I posted and its gotta be pilotwings.









Give me a little while and I'll come up with another one to post.


----------



## Puscifer

Alright here's one for ya.


----------



## Choggs396

Nekketsu Kouha - Kunio Kun

(Also called _Renegade_)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Alright here's one for ya.


----------



## Puscifer

Wow, 8 minutes? Seriously, someone got it in 8 minutes!? I hate you









You're up.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Wow, 8 minutes? Seriously, someone got it in 8 minutes!? I hate you









You're up.


Sorry.









Here we go... I used to play this game for hours...

EDIT: It was for PC only, I believe.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Menace?


----------



## Puscifer

Found it! Its Deathtrack, right?

edit: after seeing more screens I'm positive it's Deathtrack. I'll be back with a new one shortly, and this time I'll find one that takes a little longer than 8 minutes to guess.


----------



## Puscifer

Ok here's one that's hopefully a bit harder to guess.


----------



## trogalicious

One Must Fall:2097?


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
One Must Fall:2097?

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing:

You're up. Jerk









2 minutes.....ridiculous.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Pyū to ***u! Jaguar.


----------



## trogalicious

alrighty. Here's a blast from my own personal past:


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing:

You're up. Jerk









2 minutes.....ridiculous.

lol, I've lurked around here for a while.. but could never snag one of these in time. I remember playing this one for a good while.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Loderunner.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Loderunner.

nope.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
Found it! Its Deathtrack, right?

edit: after seeing more screens I'm positive it's Deathtrack. I'll be back with a new one shortly, and this time I'll find one that takes a little longer than 8 minutes to guess.

You were right, of course. Sorry I didn't post back earlier.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
One Must Fall:2097?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing:

You're up. Jerk









2 minutes.....ridiculous.

AH!! I used to play that game... I loved it!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Jewel Thief.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Jewel Thief.

nope.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Jewel Runner? Lode Thief?







*grumble*


----------



## Flatline

Dead Angle


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Jewel Runner? Lode Thief?







*grumble*

nope







How about this though: I'm 29, this was from my times as a kid. I was 9 when it was released.


----------



## Puscifer

I have no idea what that one is. Any chance you can find a better pic, or resize that one, I can barely see it.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Dead Angle

BINGO, you're up


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I have no idea what that one is. Any chance you can find a better pic, or resize that one, I can barely see it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
BINGO, you're up

Nevermind


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
Nevermind









I was digging around the whole time looking for a followup, but the internets failed me. I couldn't track down anything bigger than 256x240 or so.


----------



## Flatline

Here ya go, one of my favorite old computer games:


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Here ya go, one of my favorite old computer games:










Hugo's House of Horrors


----------



## Flatline

The first word is right, work on the other three


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
The first word is right, work on the other three

Um.. what?

Hugo's House of Horrors


----------



## Puscifer

Jungle of Doom?


----------



## Flatline

Hugo's House of Horrors + 2 = ?

EDIT:

You're up Puscifer


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Jungle of Doom?


I hate you.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Hugo's House of Horrors + 2 = ?

EDIT:

You're up Puscifer



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Jungle of Doom?


right?

edit: you were quick on that edit, makin me look foolish


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I hate you.










As soon as he said it wasn't house of horrors I looked up house of horrors on wikipedia, I saw the title of the sequels and based on the shot I figured it had to be







I'll find another one real quick









And hey, you guessed mine in 2 minutes so shut up


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


As soon as he said it wasn't house of horrors I looked up house of horrors on wikipedia, I saw the title of the sequels and based on the shot I figured it had to be







I'll find another one real quick









And hey, you guessed mine in 2 minutes so shut up










I know. I was like...... NOOOOOOOOOOO







hahaha


----------



## Puscifer

Alright here we go.


----------



## Choggs396

Widget?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Alright here we go.


----------



## Puscifer

Yarp. I can't believe how fast this is going this morning, jeez.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Yarp. I can't believe how fast this is going this morning, jeez.


Yeah they usually last quite a bit longer... I for sure though no one would guess Deathtrack









Ok, how bout this old gem:

I used to spaz at this game sooo bad. lol


----------



## Puscifer

I have no idea what that is. As far as the Deathtrack one I found a list on wikipedia of "vehicular battle games" and clicked on like 30 of them till I found it.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


I have no idea what that is. As far as the Deathtrack one I found a list on wikipedia of "vehicular battle games" and clicked on like 30 of them till I found it.










Haha I do that too. That or I try and describe what's going on in the screenshot and Google it.

Here are some hints for my game:

Originally released on the Commodore Amiga, but was later released for multiple platforms, including Atari Jaguar.

This game was actually adapted to use on some cell phones a few years back.


----------



## Stevo

Cannon Fodder


----------



## Stevo

I played this one in college over LAN, it was real fun since it was very basic and very little lag.


----------



## Hueristic

teamdefense2


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


teamdefense2


how did you ever guess...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


how did you ever guess...


----------



## Stevo

actually no, that was just a trick


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


actually no, that was just a trick


I knew it!

Nice work with that.









Still can't figure it out though....


----------



## Stevo

K its a PC game only, game starts with S


----------



## sudo pudge

Soldat

Edit: I'm pretty sure it's right, so I'm gonna go ahead:

Need dosbox for this!










Edit again: If you guess it and think it's right go ahead and go, I won't be back for a while


----------



## Microsis

Settlers!! Awesome game!


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
Soldat

Yeah your correct


----------



## Microsis

Here goes:


----------



## sudo pudge

Dominus


----------



## Flatline

Confirmed, you're up sudo

http://www.nfopocalypse.com/index.php/tag/dominus/


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
Dominus

Correct


----------



## sudo pudge

Sorry for taking so long


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
Sorry for taking so long










X-Com: UFO Defense


----------



## Afrodisiac

Shaqfu?


----------



## sudo pudge

Nope, but funny


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


X-Com: UFO Defense


your right


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


X-Com: UFO Defense



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


your right


Damn Choggs is really on his game today. This thread's been moving right along.


----------



## Choggs396

Sorry I didn't post earlier... had the night shift.... somebody shoulda just gone for me, lol.

Anyway, here's one for you guys and gals:


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Descent ?


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Descent ?


Nope, but kinda like it. Just not as much free-roam ability. It came out a few years before Descent. Good guess though.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

I've played that game, matter of fact I'm pretty sure I have it on one of my old game compils. Just gotta remember the damn name.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


*I've played that game, matter of fact I'm pretty sure I have it on one of my old game compils.* Just gotta remember the damn name.


Same here! It was pretty fun IMO.


----------



## Puscifer

That looks really familiar but nothing is coming to mind.

edit: wait no I remeber. Terminal Velocity right?


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


That looks really familiar but nothing is coming to mind.

edit: wait no I remeber. Terminal Velocity right?


Damn you beat me to it !


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Damn you beat me to it !


I think I had it on one of those games collection discs. Your post is what made me think of the name. I'll get one up in a sec.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


I think I had it on one of those games collection discs. Your post is what made me think of the name. I'll get one up in a sec.


PC gamer had a classic PC games disc a million years ago, that's what I know it from.


----------



## Puscifer

Ok got another one for you guys. This game was so lame but I still played the hell out of it.


----------



## accskyman

Sim Tower. I actually played that a lot lol.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Sim Tower. I actually played that a lot lol.


That's the one. You're up. Me and my brother played it constantly to see who could build the best tower. I don't think either one of us liked it that much but we played it for so long trying to one up each other.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Rofl @ Sim Tower. How could you guys even play that ? Is that even a game ?









Edit : go go go accskyman, I'm bored at work, need some entertainment


----------



## accskyman

This one took up a lot of my free time, I couldn't place the name so maybe it'll escape you too..

Lol, I hope nobody seen the title in there.. Here it is again.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


That looks really familiar but nothing is coming to mind.

edit: wait no I remeber. Terminal Velocity right?


You were right, of course.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Rofl @ Sim Tower. How could you guys even play that ? Is that even a game ?









Edit : go go go accskyman, I'm bored at work, need some entertainment










I guess you would call it a game.... I said it was lame









I wish I had a job where I could mess around on OCN all day... lucky.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


This one took up a lot of my free time, I couldn't place the name so maybe it'll escape you too..

Lol, I hope nobody seen the title in there.. Here it is again.


Rodent's Revenge


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Edit : got beaten to it







was kidna easy though

go go go hardwaterh4ck3r


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


This one took up a lot of my free time, I couldn't place the name so maybe it'll escape you too..

Lol, I hope nobody seen the title in there.. Here it is again.


No I didn't see the title..... I played the hell out of that game though, what the hell was it called....


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r*


Rodent's Revenge


Yeah that's it! Wow that brought back memories right there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Edit : got beat to it







was kidna easy though


Damn that was close, he beat you by maybe 2 seconds.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

have fun with this one...


----------



## Puscifer

I've played about 6 variations of this game but never this particular one, its basically just 4 way pong. I don't have a clue what this one is called, it looks like the simplest version I've seen though.

edit: Quadrapong perhaps? Maybe Elimination?

Ok I'm thinking it might be the Atari 2600 version of Warlords.


----------



## Choggs396

I'm guessing something for the Atari.... but not sure what


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I've played about 6 variations of this game but never this particular one, its basically just 4 way pong. I don't have a clue what this one is called, it looks like the simplest version I've seen though.

edit: Quadrapong perhaps?

More like a 4-way brick breaker....and no


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r* 
More like a 4-way brick breaker....and no

Check my other edits, I threw 2 more guesses out there.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Umm... that game with blocks that attack other blocks in a block-world surrounded by blocks.

Something to do with non-descript blocks of pixels, I'm sure of that.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

That's not Warlords.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
Umm... *that game with blocks that attack other blocks in a block-world surrounded by blocks.*

Something to do with non-descript blocks of pixels, I'm sure of that.

I think if they would've really named it that it would've been HUGE. Thats a great title


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

That is most definitely Warlords....ur up Pus


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r* 
That is most definitely Warlords....ur up Pus


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
That's not Warlords.

There were a few versions of it and they each looked quite a bit different. Apparently there's an XBOX live arcade version of it that looks WAAAAY different. Anyway I'll get another up right away.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Yeah coz the version I remember looks wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy different than this


----------



## Puscifer

OK here comes another one... I played this quite a bit but I let a friend borrow it and never got it back.


----------



## accskyman

Majesty?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Majesty - Vampiric Revenge


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Yeah, kinda easy with the title of the demo in the pic


----------



## YuR!34

majesty lolzzz


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Majesty - Vampiric Revenge


Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Majesty?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Yeah, kinda easy with half the title of the game in the pic









Its actually just called Majesty, vampiric revenge isn't actually part of the title, accskyman is up.

It did have the title in the pic and I took that out, guess I should've took the vampiric revenge part out too cause it gave it away


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
Its actually just called Majesty, vampiric revenge isn't actually part of the title, accskyman is up.

It did have the title in the pic and I took that out, guess I should've took the vampiric revenge part out too cause it gave it away









Are you sure? Cause I have the demo and it says Majesty, Vampiric revenge.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Yeah it did, that's the title of the quest you can do in the demo of the game, and as such the demo itself is called Majesty - Vampiric Revenge.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Are you sure? Cause I have the demo and it says Majesty, Vampiric revenge.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Yeah it did, that's the title of the quest you can do in the demo of the game, and as such the demo itself is called Majesty - Vampiric Revenge.

Ahh I see. I knew that vampiric revenge was the name of the campaign I never realized that the demo was actually titled that, I had the full version. Since technically that was a screenshot of the demo that means Afrodisiac actually got the full title. Accskyman said Majesty first though so its up to you guys to decided who's up...


----------



## eXe.Lilith

I say the first to post the ss of a game is up








I needz entertainment !


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
I say the first to post the ss of a game is up








I needz entertainment !

Works for me, the race is on you guys, go go go.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Acckysman can go, I gotta leave soon.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Acckysman can go, I gotta leave soon.

Ok. Come on skyman then !


----------



## accskyman

I was going to let him go but I found one..


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


I was going to let him go but I found one..


Jesus...I can't figure this one out for the life of me....


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r*


Jesus...I can't figure this one out for the life of me....


Same here. I'm searching my ass off but turning up nothing. Good job, this is the longest its taken to get one in awhile.


----------



## accskyman

Sorry I stuffed it up a little, was fun when it was moving.

Hint, as you can tell it's a lot like Diablo, it does have RPG factors and you can choose from several characters. In the screen shot, your playing as the skeleton.

Also, your not playing the part of a hero.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Sorry I stuffed it up a little, was fun when it was moving.

Hint, as you can tell it's a lot like Diablo, it does have RPG factors and you can choose from several characters. In the screen shot, your playing as the skeleton.


I was zooming in to see if there was a character in the shadow or something. I've never heard of a game where you play the undead. Looks like fun.

Is it worth getting?


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Looks great to me, and yeah been speding quite some time trying to figure it out but haven't had more luck than the others


----------



## Puscifer

Necromania: Trap of Darkness!!!!!!!!!










That was great, really took alot of searching but I found it!


----------



## Puscifer

OK guys, here's the last one from me for now, I've been up pretty much all night so I'm gonna get some sleep now. If you know what it is it should be easy to confirm so go ahead and post a new one, don't wait for me to tell you you're right.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Blades of Exile for sure


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

yeah...now post another.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I was zooming in to see if there was a character in the shadow or something. I've never heard of a game where you play the undead. Looks like fun.

Is it worth getting?


It's not really worth playing.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Easy one.

Used to love that game as it requires quite a lot of micromanagement.


----------



## airbozo

Settlers: Heritage of the Kings?

OK, probably not the Heritage of the Kings...


----------



## accskyman

I don't think that's a settlers game. I'm having a hard time finding this one.


----------



## Hueristic

Looks like an updated stronghold.


----------



## accskyman

I can't find any "clones" that look like that.. I'll guess settlers 2: 10th anniversary since I've never played it.


----------



## Flatline

Knights and Merchants: The Shattered Kingdom

Confirmed: http://images.filefront.com/Knights+...#current_image

Let me find one real quick...

EDIT:

This is where FPS's began for me.


----------



## Aden Florian

Goldeneye 007.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
This is where FPS's began for me.

Same.


----------



## Flatline

I really suck at posting hard to find games :/

Your turn Aden.


----------



## Aden Florian




----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 









Can you post a larger picture? I can barely see this one.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Blades of Exile for sure

Actually it was Exile 3: Ruined World, but close enough









Now to search for this crazy space game Aden posted....


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*












Wing Commander FL?


----------



## Puscifer

Homeworld: Cataclysm.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Homeworld: Cataclysm.


You're right it seems : Source.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


You're right it seems : Source.


Sweet. I'll get another up right away.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Homeworld: Cataclysm.


Yup! Sorry, got into wiki...


----------



## Hueristic

:swearing: I knew it was either a homworld mod or ad on! but I wanted to be sure with a better pic!


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


:swearing: I knew it was either a homworld mod or ad on! but I wanted to be sure with a better pic!










Sorry









Anyway......


----------



## Puscifer

There was like 6 people watching this thread when I posted, nobody has a guess?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Suidoken.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Suidoken.


Nope. Keep guessing guys.

C'mon guys don't tell me this one stumped you. I posted some that I thought would be really hard to guess and they were all guessed within like 10 minutes....


----------



## Flatline

Alundra 2?


----------



## Threefeet

Man, I really have no idea. I've tried searching it out, but it's like a needle in a haystack. I'm not a fan of the genre either so makes it that bit harder









Any clues for us?


----------



## Hueristic

Idunno?


----------



## Threefeet

Idunno 2?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Idunno 2?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 












































Thank you, thank you...


















Seriously though, we needs clues!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Thank you, thank you...

















*
Seriously though, we needs clues!*


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Alundra 2?


Just go ahead man, I agree with you.

http://img.gamespot.com/gamespot/ima..._screen003.jpg


----------



## Puscifer

Sorry guys, nobody guessed in so long I went and played L4D for awhile.... Alundra 2 is right, Flatline is up.


----------



## Flatline

Here ya go:










All your wonders are belong to me!


----------



## Puscifer

One of the Age of Empires games. Age of Empires 2 I think.


----------



## Flatline

Can't seem to break the 5 minute barrier.

...must....find...harder.....games!

You're up Puscifer.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Can't seem to break the 5 minute barrier.

...must....find...harder.....games!

You're up Puscifer.


I used to play the Age of Empires games ALOT, I recognized it as one of them right away









I'll post another right away.

Ok, here we go. I'll post 2 screenies for this one.


----------



## Aden Florian

Legend of Legaia.

This game was ridiculously hard, and not even fun.


----------



## Aden Florian

No guesses yet? (Bump, because my picture was an edit...)


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
Legend of Legaia.

This game was ridiculously hard, and not even fun.

Really, I thought it was a great game. I used to be a console RPG whore though so I played the hell out of every mediocre RPG I could get my hands on.

Anyway, you're game is Comandos, I loved those games too. I'll edit this with the exact commandos game that is here in minute.

edit: It's Commandos 2: Men of Courage. Proof


----------



## Puscifer

Next....


----------



## Aden Florian

Galerians: Ash?


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Galerians: Ash?


I think that its just Galerians, but when I searched for the screenies both games were coming up and being labeled as each other so it could very well be from Galerians: Ash. Anyway you're up


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


No guesses yet? (Bump, because my picture was an edit...)


BTW: Why the edit? I see more cleavage in peoples avatars...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


BTW: Why the edit? I see more cleavage in peoples avatars...


This might help you.

On with the next screenshot, it's friday and I'm bored at work


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


This might help you.

On with the next screenshot, it's friday and I'm bored at work


lol, I understand the TOS, just seems odd...

I am going to have to rethink some of the game screenshots I have to post then (If I ever get a chance...).

I agree! let's move on!

(not that I have the time today...)


----------



## Aden Florian

Crap, sorry guys, I got distracted last night. And I put the original pic back up there, it just seemed inappropriate.

This was my first online FPS:


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Soldier of Fortune 2: Double Helix

here


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Soldier of Fortune 2: Double Helix

here


Correct. Almost broke the 10 minute barrier, whew.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## Puscifer

I searched around a bit but I'm coming up with nothing. Can we get a clue maybe


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*












Hello Kitty Island.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Clockwork KNight I think.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I'm pretty sure that's what it is.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Clockwork KNight I think.

Yea you were right.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Well, I'm pretty sure that's what it is.


Incoming

game looks old now


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Heavy, go find us a good one, you got it.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Heavy, go find us a good one, you got it.

Damn, saw there was a new post and I thought the game was back on. C'mon Heavy let's do this!


----------



## redsox83381

Not to break the rules, but here's one in the meantime. Doesn't count for the game it's just for fun.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Not to break the rules, but here's one in the meantime. Doesn't count for the game it's just for fun.











AoE 2?


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


AoE 2?


xD Of course. Easy one but my favorite game.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsox83381* 
xD Of course. Easy one but my favorite game.

Somebody else just posted that like 3 or 4 games ago. Anyway if heavy doesn't get one up soon I say it goes back to Aaron's turn.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Somebody else just posted that like 3 or 4 games ago. Anyway if heavy doesn't get one up soon I say it goes back to Aaron's turn.


Well he gets 24 hours. Once his guess flips to "1 day ago", then sure, it will revert back.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Well he gets 24 hours. Once his guess flips to "1 day ago", then sure, it will revert back.

You got 4 hours left Heavy where are you. I've been doing really good at this lately I want another screenie!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
You got 4 hours left Heavy where are you. I've been doing really good at this lately I want another screenie!









You've been my some of my best competition! When I think I have one I make sure to type extra fast so you don't slide in and steal it from me! Wonder if I should post one, just in case Heavy doesn't come through, as I'll be gone in a bit, way before 4 hours is up. Actually, how's this-

If Heavy doesn't post and it reverts back to me, the first person to post a screen after the 24 hour mark is up! I won't be around is all. I'd let you have it Puscifer, but that'd be too easy now, wouldn't it?


----------



## BradleyW

yep, am real good at age of empires or at least i was. cool game in its time.


----------



## swisha

*plays jeopardy music....*


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaron_henderson*


you've been my some of my best competition! When i think i have one i make sure to type extra fast so you don't slide in and steal it from me! Wonder if i should post one, just in case heavy doesn't come through, as i'll be gone in a bit, way before 4 hours is up. Actually, how's this-

if heavy doesn't post and it reverts back to me, the first person to post a screen after the 24 hour mark is up! I won't be around is all. I'd let you have it puscifer, but that'd be too easy now, wouldn't it?


:d

Why is my smiley not working?!? I edit it to a capital D and it still shows up as :d








<--- that works though


----------



## BradleyW

this game is kinda cool!


----------



## mrtn400

I'm going to go to save some time.










Just kidding. =)


----------



## BradleyW

go?


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


I'm going to go to save some time.










Just kidding. =)


Lol?

Anyway it's been 24 hours and no post from Heavy, so it would go back to Aaron, but since he said he'd be gone and passed the torch I guess I'll get this started again.

This should be an easy one, this game is classic.


----------



## Flatline

Metal Gear?


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Metal Gear?


Of course. You're up, the game continues!


----------



## Flatline

You'll never guess this one:


----------



## Zulli85

Mario Bros.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Mario Bros.


Are you sure....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Are you sure....










It made me laugh, not gonna lie. Lets see...Gimme a minute.


----------



## Zulli85

K


----------



## redsox83381

Brain Wars 3!


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
K










Is that a screenshot directly from the game or has it been doctored... It looks just like Gradius but there's no score or power-ups showing so I'm confused. If its not Gradius then its practically an exact clone....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Brain Wars 3!


I'm assuming that was a random guess, and no.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Is that a screenshot directly from the game or has it been doctored... It looks just like Gradius but there's no score or power-ups showing so I'm confused. If its not Gradius then its practically an exact clone....


You're pretty close here, let me find another screenshot. Now that you say it you're right in that there is no powerups, score etc. I just grabbed a quick image from Google and didn't notice it. Lemme get another one...

Here we go.


----------



## Puscifer

Found it! Life force for NES right?

edit: Yeah that's it for sure I found the first screenshot you posted. I found a site called the gradius base and went through every single one looking at screenshots until I found it, I never realized there were so many of these games.


----------



## Puscifer

Anybody remember this goofy ass game....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Found it! Life force for NES right?

edit: Yeah that's it for sure I found the first screenshot you posted. I found a site called the gradius base and went through every single one looking at screenshots until I found it, I never realized there were so many of these games.


Lol nice. Rep for digging so much to find the game.







Your turn.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Lol nice. Rep for digging so much to find the game.







Your turn.


I went ahead and posted a new one already since I found the exact screenshot you posted I knew it had to be right. Here it is again:


----------



## Afrodisiac

That's one of the Need for Speeds, I believe it was released after Carbon. Undercover I think?


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


That's one of the Need for Speeds, I believe it was released after Carbon. Undercover I think?


Uhhh, no.... look closer....


----------



## Afrodisiac

I'm pretty sure it is Undercover. Is it the PC or the PS3 version though?

Take me seriously moar plz


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I'm pretty sure it is Undercover. Is it the PC or the PS3 version though?

Take me seriously moar plz


Oh thank god! I thought you were serious at first


----------



## Puscifer

Well guys, I need to take a shower, so I'm out for a little bit. If anyone knows my game it'll be easy to prove it so go ahead and post. If nobody guess I might come back with a clue....


----------



## BradleyW

no idea, please tell us.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


no idea, please tell us.


That wouldn't be any fun.... I'll give ya some clues though.









It's an SNES game that was based on a cartoon series. They made a PS2 version of the game as well. 
Look closely at the animals and the vehicles they're driving.......


----------



## minus.fireal

Biker Mice from Mars?


----------



## BradleyW

don't know yet even with the clue's lol.


----------



## BradleyW

OMG its those mice that ride bikes. i have a little figure of one in the attic.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Cartoon Network Super Race (or something like that)


----------



## BradleyW

am just guna waite til the next game lol


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Biker Mice from Mars?

That's the one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
OMG its those mice that ride bikes. i have a little figure of one in the attic.

Yeah, the mice that ride bikes indeed. It was a such a goofy concept but I was into it when I was a kid. I can't believe you have one of the figures.


----------



## BradleyW

it was my brothers when he was a kid lol.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
it was my brothers when he was a kid lol.

That's awesome, I can't believe any of those are still around.
Anyway, minus.fireal got it right and now it says he's offline, hopefully he'll log back on and get another screenshot up, I don't wanna have to wait 24 hours for a new game.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
That's awesome, I can't believe any of those are still around.
Anyway, minus.fireal got it right and now it says he's offline, hopefully he'll log back on and get another screenshot up, I don't wanna have to wait 24 hours for a new game.

Here, play this!

an old classic


----------



## halifax1

I dont know.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
I'm assuming that was a random guess, and no.

You're pretty close here, let me find another screenshot. Now that you say it you're right in that there is no powerups, score etc. I just grabbed a quick image from Google and didn't notice it. Lemme get another one...

Here we go.










LOL!
Salamander on the MSX! Great game, even won the cartridge in a competition! Shame I never had a MSX to play it on!

back to the next game tho, I have no Idea!


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Here, play this!

an old classic

Sweet! This game was so much harder when I was a kid, I couldn't land that thing for anything. Now I don't see why I ever had a hard time with it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugBash* 
LOL!
Salamander on the MSX! Great game, even won the cartridge in a competition! Shame I never had a MSX to play it on!

back to the next game tho, I have no Idea!

It was Biker Mice from Mars, someone guessed it but then went offline so we're waiting for him to get on a post a new one at this point.

edit: I see ya back on and looking at the thread minus, get that screenshot up already


----------



## minus.fireal

Here you go


----------



## Puscifer

..... eh? I don't know where to begin to look for this one. It looks like Mr. Rodgers personal library on PC or something


----------



## BradleyW

no idea? is there a big monster in this game on one of the levels? i might know maybe


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Is it Alone in the Dark?


----------



## BradleyW

naaa, cant be!


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


no idea? is there a big monster in this game on one of the levels? i might know maybe












How about Clowns? I will never forget these ones.









The black blob is the middle of the screenie is the main character, wearing a cape, comic book style.


----------



## BradleyW

BatMan!


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
BatMan!

Catwoman!


----------



## minus.fireal

Its similar to the Tex Murphy series of games. It was released in 1994.


----------



## Microsis

Boo......


----------



## GaarBear

Noctropolis.


----------



## Crazy9000

That screenshot just looks wrong







.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


That screenshot just looks wrong







.


LOL yes it does...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


That screenshot just looks wrong







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


LOL yes it does...













































:l achen:


----------



## BradleyW

is that screenshot for real?


----------



## GaarBear

Yes.. and LOL you guys have such dirty minds.. that never even occurred to me..


----------



## Stevo

hint?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
is that screenshot for real?

yah, I can actually remember playing this is my memory serves me right. It's sad. I was a gradius/r-type fiend back in my prime, and this was another one of the oddball side scrollers that took up a chunk of my time.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


yah, I can actually remember playing this is my memory serves me right. It's sad. I was a gradius/r-type fiend back in my prime, and this was another one of the oddball side scrollers that took up a chunk of my time.


I remember a friend that was a console addict playing this. IIRC it was the same time he was hooked on the original metroid.


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


yah, I can actually remember playing this is my memory serves me right. It's sad. I was a gradius/r-type fiend back in my prime, and this was another one of the oddball side scrollers that took up a chunk of my time.


Not sad at all. You have great taste in games.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


hint?


Released in 1990.










^ If this doesn't help you guys, idk what will! XD


















lol.


----------



## BradleyW

the second picture of the monsters xxxx looks bigger


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
the second picture of the monsters xxxx looks bigger









It's more excited!


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I knew it had to be a Neo Geo game, but had no clue. A couple minutes of google leads me to - Cyber-Lip? Quite a name, although the game looks awesome.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Have at it guys



This was a cool but strange game I remember from when I was like five or six.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Have at it guys



I think I want to play this game. What console is it for?


----------



## dskina

Kid Chameleon.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Kid Chameleon.

You suck! Lasted a minute or so...


----------



## dskina




----------



## GaarBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 









The Adventures of Gilligan's Island? for the NES I believe!


----------



## dskina

That's it.


----------



## GaarBear




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The Yaris game - Yaris


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


The Yaris game - Yaris


Well done!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Very popular on a certain platform. I still play this one.


----------



## GaarBear

Legacy: Revenge?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GaarBear*


Legacy: Revenge?


Good call! Resolution give it away?


----------



## GaarBear




----------



## Mikezilla

Final Fantasy Tactics - GBA?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Tactics Ogre


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


Final Fantasy Tactics - GBA?


Close!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Tactics Ogre


Winrar!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Loved this one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nothing guys? This one really shouldn't be that hard.

Here's a hint (should be obvious) - 16-bit


----------



## BradleyW

no idea, i wish they were easy and up-to-date lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


no idea, i wish they were easy and up-to-date lol.


Up-to-date? What fun would that be when 90% of OCN would have played it recently?


----------



## Argorn5757

golden sun!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*


golden sun!


nope!


----------



## BradleyW

yeah your right.


----------



## Stevo

another hint?


----------



## Stevo

k found it Terranigma, my brother played it when it and recommended it but i never got around to it. I should probably do it since i got a bit of spare time, probably something to do at work

I'll post in a few

EDIT:


----------



## BradleyW

that game looks kinda cool lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Cybernator!


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Cybernator!

correct


----------



## BradleyW

nice


----------



## Hueristic

Aaron is SICK!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sorry guys, just got off work. I actually grabbed that last one on my lunch break. My mom lives across the street from my work so I always get a little OCN in before I go back. Here's the next one -



Shouldn't be tough, but there aren't any names in the screen, so that should add, oh, another 5 minutes if I'm lucky. That last game I posted, Terranigma, anyone who's a fan of Zelda or JRPG's should check that one out.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Joe Joe's Bizarre Adventure?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dead-on!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Shadowgate

How about this...good luck guys!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Platform = PalmOS


----------



## Stevo

the quest?


----------



## Hueristic

Have you guys tried this?

Try to keep your names in the theme so when we make a clan only the names in the theme get in.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
the quest?

I played an old Apple ][ adventure game called The Quest. And it's sequel, Ring Quest. Props to Penguin.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The game name is two words - "_____'s Quest"


----------



## Syrillian

King's Quest (?)


----------



## Crazy9000

Kyles quest?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Kyles quest?


Ding Ding Ding! Actually about the best PalmOS JRPG.


----------



## Crazy9000

Okay here is the next one:


----------



## BradleyW

ghost farm?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Okay here is the next one:

AGE of Magic **** I got the game too
Maybe Lords Of Magic?

BTW make a guy here even if you don't wanna play, it gives admin exp.
http://www.overclock.net/video-games...cn-brutes.html


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I played an old Apple ][ adventure game called The Quest. And it's sequel, Ring Quest. Props to Penguin.


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/13038532










































: lachen:


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Okay here is the next one:


Master of Magic.


----------



## Stevo

breath of fire 4

EDIT:

This is pretty cool game that i played in the arcade.


----------



## accskyman

Super Dodge Ball?


----------



## BradleyW

pokemon?
edit: that was way off lol.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Super Dodge Ball?


yup


----------



## accskyman

This one might be hard.. It's got a long title.


----------



## accskyman

In attempt to speed this up the title of the game is.. (fill in the _'s)
"I_______ o_ t__ M_____ S____ B___ o_ D___"

This was a Dos game.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
In attempt to speed this up the title of the game is.. (fill in the _'s)
"I_______ o_ t__ M_____ S____ B___ o_ D___"

This was a Dos game.

Invasion of the Mutant Space Bats of Doom


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Invasion of the Mutant Space Bats of Doom


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Invasion of the Mutant Space Bats of Doom

Your up!. I love that game's title.

http://www.classicdosgames.com/online/bats1sw.html


----------



## Crazy9000

Someone post


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazy9000* 
someone post









newb


----------



## accskyman

I guess it reverts to me. Here's another one:


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


I guess it reverts to me. Here's another one:


I'm not sure why but that game reminds me of Flock!. It totally isn't though. :/ hmm..


----------



## accskyman

Hint, It was for the ps2.


----------



## accskyman

Giveaway hint.. PS2, name is associated with water and is very simple, repeated once.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Didn't need the hints, it has to be Wetrix 2. Didn't know there was a sequal but I remembered there was a N64 version.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Didn't need the hints, it has to be Wetrix 2. Didn't know there was a sequal but I remembered there was a N64 version.


Edit: Ahh. Multiple titles, I only knew it as Aqua Aqua.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Really cool game this one, but real hard.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hint - Very innovative control scheme for a pc game


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Come on guys, not even a guess? Hint - You control your sword with mouse movements! That should be a dead giveaway, but who knows.


----------



## trogalicious

Determinance?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Determinance?


Older, that game probably got some inspiration from the one I posted. I think I played on a Pentium 2 200MHz.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Older, that game probably got some inspiration from the one I posted. I think I played on a Pentium 2 200MHz.

Die by the sword?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

You got it! Was an awesome game back in the day.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
You got it! Was an awesome game back in the day.

sweeeeet...

and here we go:








shouldn't be a difficult one


----------



## Zigee

I'm guessing Wingman?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zigee*


I'm guessing Wingman?


nope, sorry.


----------



## Microsis

Wing Commander maybe?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Wing Commander maybe?


Definitely not Wing Commander...that's a helicopter, not a Kilrathi spaceship.

A closer guess would be Strike Commander, but that's not it either. At least I don't remember the screen looking like that.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Definitely not Wing Commander...that's a helicopter, not a Kilrathi spaceship.

A closer guess would be Strike Commander, but that's not it either. At least I don't remember the screen looking like that.


Yeah I never played it. I just recalled that being a game back in the day, figured I'd give it a shot


----------



## minus.fireal

Comanche ?


----------



## sudo pudge

Arghh I was gonna guess Comanche


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Comanche ?


that's the one, you're up!

-sorry for the delay, I actually had to work for once while I was at work.


----------



## minus.fireal

Here is an easy one


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

you got me?


----------



## minus.fireal

The game is about a medieval English outlaw.


----------



## Hueristic

Robin Hood


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Robin Hood

Thats the name of the main character. It was developed by Sierra.


----------



## accskyman

Conquests of the Longbow: The Legend of Robin Hood


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Conquests of the Longbow: The Legend of Robin Hood

Yep, your turn.


----------



## accskyman

Here's the next one:


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


Here's the next one:


Early version of Spy Hunter?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dittoz*


Early version of Spy Hunter?


Nope. Made by a different company.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Oh man, I had that game too! I forgot what its called. It wouldn't be a really early Top Gear would it?


----------



## airbozo

Driver?


----------



## hyponerve

road fighter?


----------



## hyponerve

chequered flag?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyponerve* 
road fighter?

Correct, your up.


----------



## hyponerve




----------



## abp667

I think i remember playing this game. Was it for Genesis?


----------



## BiG O

Altered Beast


----------



## abp667

Definitely not Altered Beast
edit* The more i look at it I think its for Master System


----------



## abp667

Rastan!


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abp667*


Rastan!


correct mate, now you


----------



## abp667

Ok here is one of my older favorites. Probably won't be that tough but i read this entire thread today and thought it deserved a mention.


----------



## h33b

pitfall?


----------



## hyponerve

gawd i remember this, the animation was cutting edge at the time for the mega drive and snes, there was another game like this if you can remember were a monster followed you around threw you across jumps etc, i think made from the same company


----------



## hyponerve

Flashback...just remembered


----------



## abp667

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyponerve* 
Flashback...just remembered

Ding Ding Ding
Yeah it had some pretty cutting edge animations and gameplay. As well as fullscreen cutscenes on a cartridge


----------



## hyponerve

[/URL][/IMG]

this will get ya


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Reminds me of Flashback...


----------



## hyponerve

yeah it does, but its not. flashback is a clue though


----------



## BiG O

back to the future


----------



## hyponerve

nope..i see were your coming from though.lol


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Another World


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Another World

correct!! now you


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I dont remember if I posted this one before:


----------



## hyponerve

Crysis?...kidding, is there any clues, what platform are we talking about here


----------



## abp667

Yeah i think we are going to need a hint with this one.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

It was a shooting game for Genesis.


----------



## abp667

When you say shooting game do you mean it used the Menacer light gun?


----------



## Hueristic

a different screenie?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Ok fill in the gaps:
D _ _ _ h D _ _ l
(The end of life)(A contest between 2 people)


----------



## Stevo

Death Duel

Here is the next one,


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Yes.


----------



## trogalicious

match of the millineum?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Card Fighter Clash (Capcom Version) for NGPC


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Who got it?


----------



## Puscifer

I haven't been watching this thread for the last few days or I woulda got at least one of the last 5. Anyway who's turn is it now, is one of the guesses to the last pic right?


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
match of the millineum?

you are correct for the last name, you should at least put snk vs capcom.

sorry about the delay on getting back


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


you are correct for the last name, you should at least put snk vs capcom.

sorry about the delay on getting back


okay then. I had given up on this. I'll post a new game here in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## trogalicious

and next up


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
and next up









is it doom 95


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


is it doom 95


 nope


----------



## moonorb_xion

Looks like some early duke nukem but doubt it is.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion* 
Looks like some early duke nukem but doubt it is.

nope.


----------



## BradleyW

what the?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


what the?


 I'm not sure that's a guess, but if it is, then no... it's not a game called "what the?"


----------



## VulcanDragon

Clearly a Doom era game, but it doesn't look familar to me.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Clearly a Doom era game, but it doesn't look familar to me.


Released in 1997.


----------



## trogalicious

alright, more screenies:

















and unless you already know what the game is, the website listed on these screens won't really help either.


----------



## airbozo

Those last pictures triggered a memory. I know I have played that game. Too bad it did not stick...


----------



## hyponerve

mmm would it be shadow warrior, wanton destruction


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyponerve* 
mmm would it be shadow warrior, wanton destruction

neither...

seems like it's hint time.
1st: this game was the only game produced by a certain publisher. It was a one hit wonder.

2nd: the title is two words _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hyponerve

Power slave?? gawd this one is hard


----------



## BlackOPSoc

an ancient james bond? the guy in the last screen looks like odd job


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyponerve* 
Power slave?? gawd this one is hard


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOPSoc* 
an ancient james bond? the guy in the last screen looks like odd job

neither.


----------



## Crazy9000

That HUD is the biggest doom rip-off, lol.


----------



## hyponerve

it has the same hud as shadow warrior i was pretty sure it was that...DRAT.... after you said WRONG I googled this







..trying to find out, , alas bloody nothing..i give up anyway


----------



## moonorb_xion

The game is Alien Cabal.

If Im correct shall I post a new game?


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion*


The game is Alien Cabal.

If Im correct shall I post a new game?


im sure you searched high and low for that mate!! i could not for the life of me find it at all....you may aswell post your game screen as this is the winner.

but sure if you want trogalicious to give you the answer


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion*


The game is Alien Cabal.

If Im correct shall I post a new game?


that's it.


----------



## Threefeet

Man I Googled that for about 30 minutes earlier and couldn't find it lol

Well done


----------



## moonorb_xion

The name came to me whilst eatting but could only remember Cabal, had to search it up for the Alien part.

New game is :-










Im sure someone will get this quickly.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion* 
Im sure someone will get this quickly.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*

































a day later and not even a single guess...

I'm thinkin it might be time for a hint or two.


----------



## Crazy9000

Reminds me of lemmings.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion* 
The name came to me whilst eatting but could only remember Cabal, had to search it up for the Alien part.

New game is :-










Im sure someone will get this quickly.

Dig dug?


----------



## moonorb_xion

Nope.

Hint 1 :- This game was developed by the same team that later worked alongside Eidos to create the worlds most known female staring video game.
Hint 2 :- This game is the second and last game of the series games and appeared on Amiga, Amstrad, Atari ST, Commodore 64, ZX Spectrum and also DOS.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion*


Nope.

Hint 1 :- This game was developed by the same team that later worked alongside Eidos to create the worlds most known female staring video game.
Hint 2 :- This game is the second and last game of the series games and appeared on Amiga, Amstrad, Atari ST, Commodore 64, ZX Spectrum and also DOS.


Rick Dangerous 2


----------



## moonorb_xion

Correct









Im suprised people didnt know the game. They used ideas from it to create Tomb Raider


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion*


Correct









Im suprised people didnt know the game. They used ideas from it to create Tomb Raider


Dude, I was stuck looking at the other versions too.. it baffled me. I remembered the concept, but couldn't nail it down. Good pick! It certainly blew my mind.

I'll update with a game here in the next post. It'll be simple as I won't be around too much until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## moonorb_xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Dude, I was stuck looking at the other versions too.. it baffled me. I remembered the concept, but couldn't nail it down. Good pick! It certainly blew my mind.

I'll update with a game here in the next post. It'll be simple as I won't be around too much until tomorrow afternoon.



Yeah, the colouring layout is different on some of the systems. I used to spend hours playing Rick Dangerous back in the day when I thought the ZX spectrum was the best thing in the world


----------



## trogalicious

alrighty, here's one that I hope someone grabs in the next few hours... that way I can validate it before I leave for the beach in... oh.. 5 hours.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I'll update with a game here in the next post. *It'll be simple* as I won't be around too much until tomorrow afternoon.

Right......


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Right......


...it's not like I was going to throw up mortal kombat/pong/street fighter or something up. But hey, you can try to guess the game.. or not. It's easy for me as I pumped a handful of bucks into it every time I was in the arcade.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Might as well post another one since he left and no one is going to get that.


----------



## moonorb_xion

No need, The game is Cyber Sled


----------



## moonorb_xion

Enjoy the next game








I will post clues in around 12 hours time if no one get this.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Jeez, you people are ancient.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Joust?


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Joust?


i think so. you beat me to it


----------



## moonorb_xion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
Jeez, you people are ancient.

Im 27 later this year.... Not exactly ancient, I put many of hours into the games Ive posted back in the day. Well from around '85, started gaming at the age of 3









Captain Skyhawk You are correct it is Joust


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion*


Captain Skyhawk You are correct it is Joust


Next time change the file name









Here is the next one, prob not too hard:


----------



## moonorb_xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Next time change the file name










Haha oh damn! Silly me


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion*


No need, The game is Cyber Sled


yup, that's it. Besides, do you think a ocn'r would go without internet.. that's what free wifi and mobile devices are for.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

a clue: It's a Japanese game for the gameboy advance that has three words, all starting with K.


----------



## moonorb_xion

Kuru Kuru Kururin

Can you post a new game for me, anything you wish. I will be to busy to reply in the next few days.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonorb_xion*


Kuru Kuru Kururin

Can you post a new game for me, anything you wish. I will be to busy to reply in the next few days.


Correct. Here is the next one, someone has got to get this quick:


----------



## airbozo

NFL 1950...

hehe


----------



## Flatline

10-Yard Fight?

EDIT: Yep, it's 10 yard fight.

Here ya go, my first ever RPG:


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Link to the Past. That was your first rpg?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
10-Yard Fight?

EDIT: Yep, it's 10 yard fight.

Here ya go, my first ever RPG:










Zelda, link to the past.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Link to the Past. That was your first rpg?

You edited didnt you? That's not what it originally said. It said links awakening or something...damn you!


----------



## Flatline

Skyhawk got it first, and yes it was my first ever RPG, I started playing Final Fantasy's after this game.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## Microsis

Slotcop 2000?


----------



## Hueristic

L.s.l.?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Neither of those.

Another screenie and a hint:










For Ninetendo, name of the city famous for gambling is in the title. (giving it away)


----------



## Zulli85

Vegas Dream.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Here ya go, my first ever RPG:

Well, _technically_, Zelda is not an RPG. It's more of an action game. A lot of people call it an "action RPG" I suppose, but I no longer think of it that way. The fact that it has an simplistic inventory system, and that your hearts increase over time sort of like gaining hit points when you level up, don't quite make the leap to "RPG territory" in my mind.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
Vegas Dream.

Correct.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## Flatline

EarthBound?

@Vulcan - Yes, it was a very watered down RPG, but is good for a first one IMO. Either way, it turned me onto Final Fantasy.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
EarthBound?

@Vulcan - Yes, it was a very watered down RPG, but is good for a first one IMO. Either way, it turned me onto Final Fantasy.

Yeah, Earthbound. Best game ever.


----------



## Flatline

Okay, here goes:










Good ole TPS game.


----------



## h33b

Syphon Filter


----------



## Flatline

At least my post made it over 5 minutes :/

You are right h33b, your turn.


----------



## h33b

Shouldn't be too hard, I have no idea if it's been posted or not, and I don't feel like going back through all the pages lol.


----------



## Microsis

I'm gonna guess Killzone


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h33b* 









Shouldn't be too hard, I have no idea if it's been posted or not, and I don't feel like going back through all the pages lol.

Psy ops.







About 2 make the head go boom.


----------



## h33b

You got it Flack! You're up next.


----------



## Zigee

Anyone gonna post something new....?


----------



## Zigee

Anyway, since nobody seems to want to post a new one, I guess I will....


----------



## Teufle

Drod: Journey to rooted hold?

Edit kinda says top right or?


----------



## Zigee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Teufle*


Drod: Journey to rooted hold?

Edit kinda says top right or?


oops....missed that lol....

only get it if you know what drod means though lol


----------



## Teufle

Dudes rocking out... dude? lol some one else can get it Im sure


----------



## Microsis

Deadly Rooms of Death?


----------



## VulcanDragon

You guys should not be guessing that last screen, Zigee posted out of turn. Since Flack failed to post when it was his turn, it reverts back to h33b to post again.


----------



## Zigee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


You guys should not be guessing that last screen, Zigee posted out of turn. Since Flack failed to post when it was his turn, it reverts back to h33b to post again.


Only posted cuz nobody had in like a day and a half, and it didn't look like h33b was gonna post a new one. Sorry.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zigee* 
Only posted cuz nobody had in like a day and a half, and it didn't look like h33b was gonna post a new one. Sorry.

Well it's been *two* days now. I guess h33b isn't posting either, he's had a full day. No harm in just using your post to keep the game moving, I suppose.


----------



## Microsis

Just to keep the game going...


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Just to keep the game going...










Day of the tentacle?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
Day of the tentacle?

You got it


----------



## DesertRat

Should be easy.

Resized to 1360x768 and I have 1920x1080 orig if anyone wants it for a desktop background


----------



## trogalicious

Fear 2


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Fear 2

I knew it was too easy. lol.

Yup you got it. You're up.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
I knew it was too easy. lol.

Yup you got it. You're up.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 

















Rambo!?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
Rambo!?

nope.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Reminds me of the original Metal Gear, but I know that's not it.


----------



## bwoasis

Ikari Warriors?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwoasis*


Ikari Warriors?


 nope.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*




















metal gear solid?







random guess lol


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


metal gear solid?







random guess lol


nope


----------



## airbozo

jungle warfare?

Jungle Combat?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


jungle warfare?

Jungle Combat?


nope


----------



## airbozo

Rambo: First blood part 2?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Rambo: First blood part 2?

nope.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
nope.

I swear it looks just like it...

http://retro.ign.com/articles/878/878444p1.html

Super Rambo Special?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
I swear it looks just like it...

http://retro.ign.com/articles/878/878444p1.html

Super Rambo Special?

I'll say that you're on the right track, but the main sprite in the game I posted is different than that of rambo 2. Believe me, it's about as close as you can possibly get without being right.


----------



## airbozo

Secret Commando?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Secret Commando?

bingo! you're up.


----------



## airbozo

Hehe I learned way more about the line of Rambo video games (and all the clones) than I ever wanted to. I did find a place to get some of my old favorite console games though.

I am getting one posted now...


----------



## Hueristic

LOL, I knew that Co-rambo as soon as I saw it as I hated the movie soo much!


----------



## airbozo

OK, 2 shots here. The main character will give it away (at least for me anyway).










Hope this will not offend...


----------



## trogalicious

my work filter hates imageshack.. but no worries. Time to dig around and see what I can come up with. I recall this, but don't know specifics.


----------



## Flatline

Druuna: Morbus Gravis


----------



## airbozo

I hate image shack too, but I seem not to be able to post images here from my own website... Trying to fix that now... Never worked with picture gallery software before.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Druuna: Morbus Gravis


That's it!

I thought it would be harder since it was kind of an underground hit.

Did you play it or just find the image?


----------



## Flatline

just found the image

I predict this pic will last for.....2 minutes:


----------



## floodx

I've never played it but I'm guessing counter strike.


----------



## h33b

lulz counter-strike


----------



## Flatline

Okay, one and a half minutes is just fine. Your turn flood.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*









just found the image


The second pic I posted is one of the _mild_ ones... Not sure why it was not rated adult. I still have my copy of the game.


----------



## PeaceMaker

psst.. do tf2!! haha


----------



## floodx

Just one screenie for now, if I can find more I'll update.
I just found the case for it lying around on my desk, pretty dusty though... lawl.









EDIT: New screenie, pretty much the same though...


----------



## airbozo

Mech warrior?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


The second pic I posted is one of the _mild_ ones... Not sure why it was not rated adult. I still have my copy of the game.


The gamespot review on it is pretty harsh. I guess the main character is supposed to make up the difference


----------



## floodx

Not mech warrior, close though


----------



## Flatline

BattleTech: 3025?


----------



## floodx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


BattleTech: 3025?


I'm impressed. Your turn.


----------



## Flatline

THIS one will last for 2 minutes:


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

resident evil 4?


----------



## Flatline

Nope.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

silent hill?


----------



## PeaceMaker

left 4 dead


----------



## Flatline

PeaceMaker got it. Your turn.

:/ I can't believe that l4d lasted longer than CSS


----------



## BradleyW

L4D? Could be. If it is, the game does not look that good.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


PeaceMaker got it. Your turn.

:/ I can't believe that l4d lasted longer than CSS


 I didn't wanna go again that quickly


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

hahaha was that bill even


----------



## PeaceMaker

childhood favorite:


----------



## BradleyW

zoo racer?

edit







k i made that up. i just saw animals racing hehe!


----------



## floodx

Mario kart?


----------



## PeaceMaker

noo


----------



## nathris

Wacky Wheels, man I remember playing that like 10 years ago!

Next game:


----------



## PeaceMaker

sim city 2000??


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
sim city 2000??

Nope.

This one will probably be a tricky one since I doubt a lot of people have played it, or even have access to it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sim City Iphone? Sim City PPC?


----------



## floodx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Wacky Wheels, man I remember playing that like 10 years ago!

Wacky wheels! Of course! I remember it too now.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Sim City Iphone? Sim City PPC?

Nope









Edit: I'm going to work now, I won't be back for another 10 hours or so.


----------



## Flatline

Simutrans?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Simutrans?


You got it!









Its only available on jailbroken iPhones and iPod touches so I didn't expect anyone to get it.


----------



## Flatline

It looks like a fun little game; wish I could put it on my lg incite :/

Here ya go:


----------



## bwoasis

Halo 3


----------



## Flatline

Correct. Your turn bwoasis.

Halo 3 is one of about....3 xbox 360 games I have. Second to guitar hero


----------



## bwoasis

I used to love playing this game when I was younger


----------



## minus.fireal

Godzilla: Monster of Monsters?


----------



## bwoasis

correct! Your turn, minus


----------



## minus.fireal

Here you go


----------



## glenbuck1914

Blues Brothers?


----------



## minus.fireal

Yep, your turn, glenbuck.


----------



## glenbuck1914

cool,

Here's an oldie to fry your noodles....


----------



## PeaceMaker

i would guess donkey kong, but i couldnt find any matching screenshots!


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


i would guess donkey kong, but i couldnt find any matching screenshots!


Nope not Donkey Kong.

I'll give you a clue..... a raging clue, a sticky clue, in fact I'm having trouble typing cos my fingers are sticky with clue goo.









First clue:

It was released in 1984 on Atari 2600, Atari 5200, Apple II, ColecoVision, Commodore 64, IBM PC, Sega Master System, and ZX Spectrum*.

*It was released with a different name on ZX Spectrum


----------



## Hueristic

Grr I wanna say Dig dug but it can't be. It's in that timeframe though.


----------



## samstaee

Is it Montezuma's Revenge?


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samstaee*


Is it Montezuma's Revenge?


We have a winner! Good job. That's probably my earliest video game memory- "My first platformer by Fisher Price" so to speak









Just before I was going to post the second clue too- "Mexican Diarrhea"









Over to you samstaee...


----------



## Stevo

its Montezuma's Revenge
EDIT:

dammit, im late


----------



## samstaee

lol I think I'll post this as the next Name That Game! Game

It was from 1983


----------



## Microsis

Way before my time


----------



## samstaee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Way before my time


Yes It was before my time too, I just did a google search unfortunately, since I have only just come to the gaming scene.

This game was on the Oric 1, ZX Spectrum, Commodore 64 and Amstrad CPC


----------



## glenbuck1914

Looks like Missile Command, but it's not that.

City Defense?


----------



## samstaee

Nope unfortunately


----------



## glenbuck1914

Harrier Attack!


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914*


Harrier Attack!


i agree


----------



## samstaee

Yep glenbuck1914 you win, I'ts your turn


----------



## glenbuck1914

Okay here's one from the PS1 in 1997:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Xevious 3D/G?


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Xevious 3D/G?


That's the one.









Your turn Aaron.


----------



## GaarBear

Damn it, every time I check this thread there is never a new pic up.. it's always been solved and awaiting a new pic.. lol >D


----------



## Hueristic

:yesir:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sorry guys, thought I posted a pic. Uploaded on imageshack and everything, guess I forgot to post it. Whoops! Here you go -


----------



## Flatline

Granstream Saga?


----------



## sedah

dbz! lol that lil dude looks like krillin


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Granstream Saga?


That's the one. The pic has filtered textures so it may have threw some people off. Probably an emulator screen shot.


----------



## Flatline

Installed this game about 3 days ago:


----------



## Mike-O

Is it HAWX?


----------



## Flatline

Yep, your turn Mike!

I've never been real big into flight sim's; they were usually too complicated for me, but I like this one. A few clicks and something blows up....that's my idea of a good game


----------



## Mike-O

Whoa.. I was right?







Should get that game, looks interesting.

But here is another really fun flying game.


----------



## Teufle

Crimson Skys


----------



## Mike-O

You got it.


----------



## Teufle




----------



## Teufle

Bump/HINT: Its a PC Game


----------



## Hueristic

LOLz ^^ that hint sux, was obvious.


----------



## airbozo

Deep Sea Tycoon?

nvm, That is not it...


----------



## Teufle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
LOLz ^^ that hint sux, was obvious.









lol, Well there arnt many hints I can give with out giving it away or making it easy to google.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teufle* 
Bump/HINT: Its a PC Game

Year of release?


----------



## Flatline

I know what it is but I'm not telling.

....

j/k, is it Sub Culture?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
I know what it is but I'm not telling.

....

j/k, is it Sub Culture?

I do believe you got it

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...GKbstQPT2-3QCQ


----------



## Teufle

Yes its Sub culture! Very nice. Howd you figure it out if I might ask? (Great game btw if anyone ever runs across it)

Victor-Flatline


----------



## Flatline

You don't even want to see the search string for that game; it's not pretty :/

I always screwed up at this game:


----------



## Teufle

Sim City 3000?

Edit: I can imagine lol


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teufle* 
Sim City 3000?

Edit: I can imagine lol

You're right I think.

lol I was Googling Sim City 2000 and got distracted


----------



## Flatline

Yep, he's right; Teufle's turn.


----------



## Teufle

lol yeh 2000 was the 2d that looked like 3d, with lots of good colors.

EDIT: Sweet. Heres a game that ran in Dos, TONS OF FUN! Is now avalible (I believe) for free as a download. The Company that made it produced alot of gems, but unfortunatly disapeared.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Syndicate. I think we already did this one once, actually (because I guessed it).


----------



## Teufle

Dead on. And if so, my bad, it was an awesome game tho and deserves to be re-looked at


----------



## VulcanDragon

Next up, an oldie but a goodie:


----------



## Flatline

Autoduel?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Autoduel?


Damn, that's it


----------



## Flatline

This game was such a tool; I'm almost disappointed that I finished it:


----------



## h33b

need for speed: hot pursuit?


----------



## hyponerve

its on the number plate...lol


----------



## Flatline

Negative.

EDIT: Gotta be specific


----------



## hyponerve

need for speed undercover


----------



## Flatline

That's it!

Your turn hyponerve.


----------



## hyponerve

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DaMirrorLink

gradius 2


----------



## hyponerve

very similar.(i hope its name hasn't changed trans atlantic as some games do)..ive took the screenshot from my mame collection.

clue
name: N _ _ _ _ _ _

year 1985


----------



## hyponerve

i will give you this DaMirrorLink

its called Nemesis on my mame collection but also called gradius 2

well done your turn


----------



## DaMirrorLink

should be pretty easy


----------



## GaarBear

Rock N' Roll Racing?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GaarBear*


Rock N' Roll Racing?


yea, one of the best racing games on the SNES







D


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*











i will give you this DaMirrorLink

its called Nemesis on my mame collection but also called gradius 2

well done your turn


Someone posted one of those games awhile back and I thought it was gradius. I had to search around before I found the right name, but I ended up learning more about the gradius universe than any person ever should.


----------



## GaarBear

*Hint:* One of the best games evar.


----------



## Stevo

Hint wasn't any good, time for new game


----------



## VulcanDragon

Agree. It's been two days...tell us what that was and post another.


----------



## GaarBear

Cave Story! Come on guys!









(I took the screenshot myself so it was tineye proof, bwaha!)

Here's another:










*Hint:* Released 1994, Developed and published by Konami.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Tiny Toons Adventures: Acme All Stars.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Tiny Toons Adventures: Acme All Stars.

Acme All Stars, Acme all, Acme... Acme.. so will the ball explode or will it fly to the moon?


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Acme All Stars, Acme all, Acme... Acme.. so will the ball explode or will it fly to the moon?


exactly!


----------



## VulcanDragon

I'm fairly certain I'm right...I can't find that exact screenshot, but the ones I found are clearly from the same game. So here's another one to keep the game moving:


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I knew it was cavestory, I posted it awhile back in this thread, just didn't check on the thread lol

Edt: yey, post 1000!


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Tiny Toons Adventures: Acme All Stars.


Yup, well done! One of the first "sports games" I actually enjoyed. 'Was a total blast multiplayer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


I knew it was cavestory, I posted it awhile back in this thread, just didn't check on the thread lol

Edt: yey, post 1000!










Grats ^_^ It's an amazing game, really.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Hint before I disappear for the night: It's an Atari 5200 game.


----------



## GaarBear

No idea. Atari was way before my time and tineye has failed me.









I can't even make out what's in the picture, TBH. It looks like yellow rain, two purple shurikens, three walking flowers, a ball and some scattered debris.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Hmm, maybe this wasn't as popular as I thought. I used to play this nonstop back in the day. But we're getting near the one-day time limit, so here are some more clues:

1. Released for the 5200 in 1983
2. Originally a Taito con-op released in 1981

Here's a screen of the coin-op version, it's a little clearer:


----------



## accskyman

Space Dungeon


----------



## VulcanDragon

Space Dungeon is correct! You're up.


----------



## accskyman

This shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## corky dorkelson

toejam and earl?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


toejam and earl?


Close, find the complete title of this one?


----------



## corky dorkelson

ToeJam & Earl in Panic on Funkotron


----------



## accskyman

yea.


----------



## Stevo

Accskyman your turn again,


----------



## BradleyW

i can never get these games correct lol.


----------



## accskyman

This shouldn't be hard...


----------



## cs_maan

Grand theft auto?


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Grand theft auto?

yup.


----------



## cs_maan

Name that game. Should be fairly easy







.


----------



## Hueristic

Pokemon (thanks to my nephew







)


----------



## cs_maan

Correct







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

more specifically blue or red


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


more specifically blue or red


































IF anyone gets it from this screenie I will **** my pants!!!


----------



## cs_maan

Is it a Clive Barker game?


----------



## BradleyW

i wish i cought the GTA sooner!


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 























IF anyone gets it from this screenie I will **** my pants!!!



Shivers?


----------



## cs_maan

Off topic but....
MarineRevenge ROFL at your avatar!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Is it a Clive Barker game?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge* 
Shivers?

Nope.


----------



## kmo_9000

Probably way out there but is it an elder scrolls game?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmo_9000*


Probably way out there but is it an elder scrolls game?


No but closest guess so far, will post another pic soon.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## cs_maan

I have it on the tip of my tongue, but I can't name it!!! SO FRUSTRATING







.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## BradleyW

devil killer?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
devil killer?

Nope


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## cs_maan

I've got absolutely no idea what this game is. This is way too hard or old for me to know.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## Firestorm252

the old Bard's Tale?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
the old Bard's Tale?









Can't be, that's too recent.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
the old Bard's Tale?









Nope but your all on the right track. It preceeds them all as well as blowing them away on a 486 system.

Gonna crash so no more screenies tonight.


----------



## Hueristic

It's tough to give hints as it would be too easy to google. <<< that and the 486 comment were both hints.









Should I post more screenies? I can go on all day with them.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Can't be, that's too recent.


i'm talking about Bard's Tale I and II. not the recent one


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


i'm talking about Bard's Tale I and II. not the recent one










Nope BTW IIRC BT was released for pentiums.


----------



## Firestorm252

o really? now that I didn't know. i'll have to dig that up somewhere's then.

anyway, i'm pulling a blank haha.


----------



## BradleyW

medievil warfare?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


medievil warfare?


Ha, My buddie wrote that! But nope.


----------



## metallicamaster3

I lost the game


----------



## BradleyW

i just have a go and make a name up lol.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## BradleyW

battle of the star signs?
Star quest?


----------



## cs_maan

...Astrology wars.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Hueristic




----------



## BradleyW

dragon dungen.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


dragon dungen.


 Nope


----------



## cs_maan

Dragon wars?


----------



## Firestorm252

good god Hueristic, it always takes a day or two for yours haha


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Dragon wars?


nope. (Lolz, gonna keep "nope." in the clipboard!)


----------



## cs_maan

Heroes of Might and Magic?
Dammit I'm determined to get this


----------



## Lombax

Darklands, first guess, made by MicroPose


----------



## GaarBear

Darklands. LAWL GG =p

Wow lombax really -_-!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lombax*


Darklands, first guess, made by MicroPose













































:c heers:



































:thum b:

















































:ban d:


----------



## Lombax

I used to play this alllll the time.
Attachment 108192


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

looks like the original F-Zero


----------



## Lombax

not the original, 8 years after it. i want the exact title

[EDIT] i g2g Mr. Schubie's turn


----------



## BradleyW

how do you all know these games.


----------



## cs_maan

I was just about to type F-Zero







dammit.


----------



## BradleyW

bad luck


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lombax*


not the original, 8 years after it. i want the exact title

[EDIT] i g2g Mr. Schubie's turn


in that case F-Zero X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


how do you all know these games.


its F-Zero!
where do you think captain falcon is from?
jeeze, kids these days.

so a new one...


----------



## Hueristic

Desent?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nope, although desent is a great game


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Desent?


Wow, blast from the past


----------



## Microsis

hint?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Yes please.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Forsaken?


----------



## doat

i wanna say the old doom or duke nukem


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Forsaken?


Bingo


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Forsaken?


@!#[email protected]#[email protected]# I thought that and said no, They are not on bikes! And I was gonna use forsaken for my next one!









BTW that game is the sheet! Play it if you haven't already. And use the swear add on!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
@!#[email protected]#[email protected]# I thought that and said no, They are not on bikes! And I was gonna use forsaken for my next one!









BTW that game is the sheet! Play it if you haven't already. And use the swear add on!

thats a screen from the single player campaign, thats why they are not on a more bike like vehicle.

i own it for 64, but can rarely find a friend to play with becauase i destroy them so bad they only play me once.


----------



## BradleyW

i wish i could guess a game right.


----------



## Microsis

Aaron you are up!


----------



## BradleyW

wwoohohoh! new game here we go!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Aaron appears to have abdicated...it's been a day, Schubie goes again.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well its been a day, so here i go again.


----------



## el gappo

turok n64?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

correct


----------



## BradleyW

i knew it was turok. the only 1 i knew as well. i let it go. shoot!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


turok n64?


lookin your way for an update gappo...


----------



## Hueristic

Waiting........


----------



## cs_maan

I got a good one if I can guess gappo's in time.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I got a good one if I can guess gappo's in time.

same here, come on gappo!!!


----------



## BradleyW

come on woohooo!


----------



## el gappo

sorry guys i iforgot about it ermmm this one







bit of an eazy one so guess console aswell


----------



## airbozo

That screenie was posted already...

Freebie anyone?


----------



## doat

I wanna say TMNT or battletoads but they never used guns lol, that has to be on NES but that would be too easy i wanna say SEGA


----------



## el gappo

no way has someone posted this  no its not nintendo or heros in a hard shell


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
no way has someone posted this  no its not nintendo or heros in a hard shell

hey HEY!! its heroes in a HALF SHELL, get it right!


----------



## Hueristic

commando


----------



## zorpnic

Ikari Warriors


----------



## doat

if it is commando i am going to kill myself, that was my first guess but i switched it to TMNT and battletoads.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zorpnic* 
Ikari Warriors

definitely not Ikari warriors, love that game tho


----------



## el gappo

none of the above come on guys its pretty obvious


----------



## Hueristic

rambo


----------



## el gappo

yup, but which one theres loads


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
no way has someone posted this  no its not nintendo or heros in a hard shell

I think that exact screen shot was posted several pages ago...

Looking now.


----------



## el gappo

good look with that lool, its a huge thread. not like i repeated on purpose


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
good look with that lool, its a huge thread. not like i repeated on purpose

Yeah I know, it was just one I tried to find and almost got the answer...

Funny funny.

I still can't find it.


----------



## el gappo

id post another but i cant find one of this game. dont even have my sega games disc anymore, lent it to a m8 and never saw it again


----------



## doat

Is it rambo 3, First blood, or the super rambo special?


----------



## el gappo

niether! lol


----------



## doat

DAMMIT i am going crazy i actually called my bro and told him to tell me all the rambo games on sega we have.

rambo first blood part 2! on sega master system THAT IS IT!


----------



## DesertRat

Rambo 1st blood pt. 2? IDK... lol


----------



## doat

read my previous post


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


read my previous post


didn't you edit that in there tho?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


didn't you edit that in there tho?


I tried to delete the last post because i accidentally made a new post instead of editing my old post and now i probably screwed myself over by doing that.


----------



## el gappo

doat gets it, he edited it before desert rat said anyway i think. also known as Secret Command in europe good eye saying Commando and Ikari Warriors because its the same engine sort of thing


----------



## doat

YAAAAAAYYY!Y!! FINALLY alright ima get a good one, i was going to just get a picture of TMNT turtles in time but i worked too hard for this.


----------



## el gappo

ive got some good ones to come, ones youll never guess


----------



## doat

Guess the game and the system


----------



## Hueristic

Leader Board Golf


----------



## el gappo

is it open golf on the sinclair?


----------



## doat

Wrong


----------



## Afrodisiac

It says Doat edited 25 minutes ago, and it places Desert Rat's post at 28 minutes ago.


----------



## Hueristic

Lee Travino?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
It says Doat edited 25 minutes ago, and it places Desert Rat's post at 28 minutes ago.

You are correct it's DesertRats turn.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I wouldn't have intervened but I dislike edits.


----------



## el gappo

that one was to hard anyway lol


----------



## doat

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
i knew i screwed myself over by making a post instead of editing DAMMIT. It was ninja golf on Atari 7800, basically you are a ninja playing golf lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
i knew i screwed myself over by making a post instead of editing DAMMIT. It was ninja golf on Atari 7800, basically you are a *ninja playing golf* lol


----------



## DesertRat

Cool.

Attachment 108600

Probably gonna be an easy one.


----------



## Hueristic

No Clue.


----------



## el gappo

havnt got the foggiest


----------



## doat

I don't know what is more confusing the game pic or this quote lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
havnt got the foggiest


----------



## minus.fireal

The Dig


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


The Dig


Right on









Never finished the game, was quite the mindtrip, then again I was a kid when i played it









You're up.


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## Hueristic

Liesure suit larry


----------



## el gappo

pimp my ride xbox 360


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

OH!
i have played that, now i just need to figure out what it was called.


----------



## BradleyW

pimp my ride?
car modder?


----------



## Flux

Street Rod 2


----------



## BradleyW

street rod 1


----------



## VulcanDragon

Any of those guesses correct? It's been a day, but the site was down for a large chunk of that time I believe; so maybe we should let this one go another day if no one has guessed it correctly yet.


----------



## BradleyW

yeah your right.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Any of those guesses correct? It's been a day, but the site was down for a large chunk of that time I believe; so maybe we should let this one go another day if no one has guessed it correctly yet.


I'll bow down if you _don't _let it keep going. I've wracked my brain over that game for two days.


----------



## Microsis

Oh wow I remember that game. WHAT WAS IT CALLED??????? lol


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Street Rod 2


Sorry Guys, just changed to OpenDNS and the site is back up. This is the right answer by the way.


----------



## BradleyW

i was close!


----------



## Hueristic

Damn just got back on! Freekin DNS!!! I thought we were under attack.


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Flux

Enjoy.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


{insert pic of old game...}

Enjoy.


I'm sure that pre-dates gauntlet... and that's gonna knock it back before '85. Toughie. There were a ton of those 3rd person bash-stuff-puzzleboard style games.

touche, Flux... touche.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I'm sure that pre-dates gauntlet... and that's gonna knock it back before '85. Toughie. There were a ton of those 3rd person bash-stuff-puzzleboard style games.

touche, Flux... touche.


I figured I better make it good, being my first one.


----------



## BradleyW

lol!


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's been over a day...time to give up the answer, then another post.


----------



## doat

mario


----------



## Le_Loup

Not sure if i'm in the right order, but here's one,










Or










Best games ever when they were new


----------



## Hueristic

Blake Stone , Battle chess


----------



## doat

isn't that castel wolfenstein?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Blake Stone , Battle chess



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


isn't that castel wolfenstein?


Yeah, it's Wolfenstein, not Blake Stone. Blake Stone = Sci-Fi, Wolf3D = Nazis.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Not sure if i'm in the right order, but here's one,


You need to successfully guess a game before you post screenshots. Please read the game rules in the first post of the thread.

It's still Flux's turn to repost since nobody guessed his game.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


You need to successfully guess a game before you post screenshots. Please read the game rules in the first post of the thread.

It's still Flux's turn to repost since nobody guessed his game.


The game was Sword of Fargoal. Old Commodore 64 game. Ahh the old days.

New game coming up. I'll make it easier this time.


----------



## Le_Loup

Double Dragon 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

are those two dudes making out?


----------



## Threefeet

Man Love 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## cs_maan

Make out lesson 1 or 2?


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
Double Dragon 1, _*2*_, or 3?

I wanted specifics but I'll give it up.

Well done,
Le_Loup is up next.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
are those two dudes making out?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Man Love 1, 2 or 3?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Make out lesson 1 or 2?

















Its wasn't "Opp's I dropped the soap v69"
Sorry guys.


----------



## doat

ahahahahha at the make out lesson 1 or 2 csmaan
That has to be the first double dragon, i played the SNES version and that game was badass.


----------



## Le_Loup

Thanks Flux, man I almost forgot that great game. When I get home 2nite, i'll pull up a game ss and place it here, i'll try to make it hard... I've played games I guarantee very few alike have played... (But definitely does exist)


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
ahahahahha at the make out lesson 1 or 2 csmaan
That has to be the first double dragon, i played the SNES version and that game was badass.

It was DD II


----------



## Le_Loup

Ok, took me all night (well sleep was a req'd state for a bit of it), and found this ole wonder of a game. This is one I enjoyed for y e a r s. And no one can match me...muahahah


----------



## philhalo66

hmmm kinda looks like doom


----------



## Dman

Looks like Descent actually, not sure if its the 1st or 2nd one though.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Looks like Descent actually, not sure if its the 1st or 2nd one though.


Doh, beat me by two minutes! Yep, definitely Descent.


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Looks like Descent actually, not sure if its the 1st or 2nd one though.


Depending whose picky or not, Dman's got it, descent # 2 (You can tell by the variation of colours for the weapons in that ss, not normal).

Gotta love that homing mega missle... I was awesome with it... muahahahh.

- Le_Loup

Dman, you're up!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Depending whose picky or not, Dman's got it, descent # 2 (You can tell by the variation of colours for the weapons in that ss, not normal).

Gotta love that homing mega missle... I was awesome with it... muahahahh.

- Le_Loup

Dman, you're up!


Tip: Download the pic and upload to OCN. 'Descent' was in the image address


----------



## Le_Loup

ty... *pretends I totally missed that obvious glitch...*

- Le_Loup


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Tip: Download the pic and upload to OCN. 'Descent' was in the image address









my guess is that dman and vulcan dragon did as i did tho, didnt have time, as soon as you saw it you shouted to yourself "Descent!"


----------



## Hueristic

specially since I guess descent a few pages back and we discussed it. LOL


----------



## Le_Loup

I haven't gone through all the pages, that's a give in as to the amount..wow, but yeah wasn't aware descent was in the series, (I used to make my own maps, dude you never messed with my confusing overlapping mazes).

- Le_Loup


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
my guess is that dman and vulcan dragon did as i did tho, didnt have time, as soon as you saw it you shouted to yourself "Descent!"

The only reason I noticed is because the thread reply email I got had the image link in it


----------



## esocid

What an awesome game. Might have to root around for my discs or just find a copy somewhere.


----------



## RoboHobo

Don't know if its the right place, but can anyone tell me the name of this certain PC game? I think the name is Gun or something. The game was a free download lost it in time. Something that i remember that identifies this game is that you can run along walls and up them. Its a real fast paced shooter.

I think you could also upgrade your cloths and stuff for better defense or damage. It was real fun if we ever find out the name.


----------



## Projectil3

Gunz The Duel?


----------



## RoboHobo

OH HECK MAN! You got it thanks sooo much!


----------



## Le_Loup

Was just gonna suggest that, but anyhoo, back on topic, whose turn to throw upa game to guess?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Dman, has had a day and not posted yet, meaning its back to you Le Loup.


----------



## Le_Loup

Took me awhile to find one,


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

:swearing:
stop picking games that were made before i was born!


----------



## Le_Loup

This one, I was born while it was popular... well more like I was 2 or 3 when I played it.. hehe


----------



## glenbuck1914

BMX Airmaster!!


----------



## Nlclock

The best:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nlclock*


The best:










please read the thread rules before posting.


----------



## Nlclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


please read the thread rules before posting.


Sorry man







i was to excited to post pokemon








my fault...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914*


BMX Airmaster!!


i checked it out, seems to be it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nlclock*


Sorry man







i was to excited to post pokemon








my fault...


no harm done


----------



## Le_Loup

I was surprised someone got that, *next time I guess one, I should find an impossible game to find!*

But yes, bmx airmaster IS it, I just searched wikipedia for atari games list, lol.









- Le_Loup

*glenbuck1914* Your up! Good luck on stumping us!


----------



## glenbuck1914

Anytime I get one on this thread, it's always some ancient atari game that makes me feel like a dinosaur







. 2600 was my first console so I can vaguely remember some of them, enough to point me in the right direction of the answer









Another from the PS1 circa 1997.

Before Grand Theft Auto was released on PS1, us console gamers had to make do with this for our virtual crime sprees


----------



## Hueristic

I think console games should be banned.


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I think console games should be banned.


I just thought I'd point out this thread is located in Videogames- General









Some of us are real gamers and not PC elitists


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914*


I just thought I'd point out this thread is located in Videogames- General









Some of us are real gamers and not PC elitists










Funny I thought Real Gamers were PC gamers!
















Consoles==brain dead click fests.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Funny I thought Real Gamers were PC gamers!
















Consoles==brain dead click fests.











hey now
some of my favorite games are console.
FF series, The Legend of Zelda series, perfect dark and golden eye!

anyways, i have no idea what game that is


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Funny I thought Real Gamers were PC gamers!
















Consoles==brain dead *click fests*.


You mean "Button Mashers"?


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Funny I thought Real Gamers were PC gamers!
















Consoles==brain dead click fests.


lol

A quick history lesson...

Pong = 1972

x86 = 1978, IBM PC = 1981

Some of us have been gaming since before x86 was a glint in intel's eye









The platform doesn't matter, it's the gameplay that counts!!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914*


Anytime I get one on this thread, it's always some ancient atari game that makes me feel like a dinosaur







. 2600 was my first console so I can vaguely remember some of them, enough to point me in the right direction of the answer









Another from the PS1 circa 1997.

Before Grand Theft Auto was released on PS1, us console gamers had to make do with this for our virtual crime sprees



















i can't see the image o.o


----------



## SlyFox

Me either.... Cheater!!!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

anyway you can upload to tinypic or imageshack?


----------



## glenbuck1914

^^can't upload to imageshack/tiny pic from work. I can only upload to OCN- cos it rocks!









I'll try another one. It's hard to find a large screenie of this game. They're all bloody thumbnails.









Edit: I think linking an uploaded image, in the same post as the upload freaked it out a bit. Should be ok now.


----------



## Le_Loup

Would love to see the pic in it's full glory!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Felony 11-79










proof that its it

i'll edit with a game in a sec


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
Felony 11-79

proof that its it

i'll edit with a game in a sec

Bingo!!!!

Over to you DaMirrorLink


----------



## DaMirrorLink

easy one, can't think of a hard game


----------



## trogalicious

killing floor..

Edit: actually no, it isn't either.


----------



## Hueristic

Doom3?


----------



## glenbuck1914

Far Cry?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
killing floor..

Edit: actually no, it isn't either.

actually it is lol

its killing floor


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
actually it is lol

its killing floor

mod version or retail?

that looks like the biotics lab in that middle section (just above the U shaped room with the trader door). I second guessed myself because I'm running full-load gfx and it just looks a little different for me.

I've been a crackhead for this game since retail release...

Not sure if the second guess makes it my go or no, I'm guessing it's up to you bro.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
mod version or retail?

that looks like the biotics lab in that middle section (just above the U shaped room with the trader door). I second guessed myself because I'm running full-load gfx and it just looks a little different for me.

Not sure if it's quite my turn yet or not..

its your turn, its the biometrics lab from the retail

and im guessing the people in the pic didnt have full settings


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
its your turn, its the biometrics lab from the retail

and im guessing the people in the pic didnt have full settings

sweet.. yeah, I've got everything maxed out and it took me a second look.. I had to mentally run through that level in my head. 90% of the time it's covered in fire anyway (almost level 4 firebug here, woot).

alright, I'll track down and post a game.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
actually it is lol

its killing floor


----------



## trogalicious

this particular game swallowed dozens of my tokens from the local arcade when I was a kid...










enjoy. It's a classic.


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*

actually it is lol

its killing floor

lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious*
enjoy. It's a classic.

Smash TV







I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914* 
lol









Smash TV







I'd buy that for a dollar!

good man. I freakin LOVED that game. You're up!


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
good man. I freakin LOVED that game. You're up!

I used to love the commentator in that game, body parts flying everywhere "Total Carnage, I love it"









Okay next screenie....


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Turrican

only knew it cause i love Super Turrican and it looked like it only less graphical










yea, this one will be harder >.>


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Turrican

only knew it cause i love Super Turrican and it looked like it only less graphical










yea, this one will be harder >.>


Yeah, thought it might be an easy one for you. I was still editing the image when you posted the answer cos I thought the screenshot might be too small to see









I'll take a wild stab at your screenshot and say:

Barbie Horse Adventure

I hope to God I'm wrong!


----------



## trogalicious

you're wrong.. don't worry. It's Petz: Horsez 2

top left screenie has "virtual toys".. thank gawd for google.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


you're wrong.. don't worry. It's Petz: Horsez 2

top left screenie has "virtual toys".. thank gawd for google.


you are right

i just randomly picked one of my gba roms (cause no one owns this) and it turns out its a DS game so i just went with it


----------



## trogalicious

hehe.. I had to absolutely clarify that google found that for me.. and it isn't my collection.

.. because, yeah.. that's uh.. th... yeah.

here we go:


----------



## philhalo66

freespace?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


freespace?


 nope, sorry.


----------



## philhalo66

lol i just took a stab oh well


----------



## Stevo

any hints?


----------



## Hueristic

One o0f the X-Coms?


----------



## Deagle50ae

I retract my post.
Sand boxes are scary places!


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Don't know if it's been covered.
PC game









wait your turn, and next time you post make sure the name isn't in the file name.

shadow warrior, doesn't sound like it was covered


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
any hints?

released in 1988.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
One o0f the X-Coms?

nope. Older than that...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Don't know if it's been covered.
PC game

what's even better than that game is reading the first post in the thread.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Wing Commander?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


Wing Commander?


nope....


----------



## trogalicious

another hint:

it's part of a series, having started back in the DOS release.. up through a ps2/xbox360 variant.


----------



## Deagle50ae

I got it.
Silpheed - Super Dogfighter
on the Apple II

but I had to resort to some serious googling.


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


wait your turn, and next time you post make sure the name isn't in the file name.

shadow warrior, doesn't sound like it was covered


This was on the Duke nukem 3d disk solin sumthing


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


I got it.
Silpheed
on the Apple II


you got it, you're up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackMoth.Ver1*


This was on the Duke nukem 3d disk solin sumthing










step 1. Don't jump in and just post.
step 2. Read first post.
step 3. Read the last page or so to see what's going on.
step 4. Get the hang of the "guess the game" thread, and have fun.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Here ya go


----------



## trogalicious

Hostages?

or "Hostage Rescue Mission, Rescue: The Embassy Mission, and Operation Jupiter"

proof: http://strategywiki.org/wiki/Hostages

and i'm lookin for the next, will be a new post, not an edit.


----------



## trogalicious

Next up:


----------



## The Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
I got it.
Silpheed - Super Dogfighter
on the Apple II

but I had to resort to some serious googling.

Wow. I'm impressed. I have some serious work downtime and didn't find it.


----------



## trogalicious

I'm heading out to dinner post work, so it will be 7ish before I'm back on OCN. If someone gets it, just post the link as proof and roll on with the game.


----------



## The Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Next up: 










Looks like one of the Zelda's


----------



## Deagle50ae

Some kind of Dracula or Gargoyle game?


----------



## trogalicious

nope.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Devil World, that guy at the top is devil

yes

i spent too much time collecting trophies from Melee >.>

and I got Tamagon from action replay










further proof, will post a new pic in a sec

New game:


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Eh, try to keep them from this century guys. It's hard for people like me.









EDIT - What the hell is that?

EDIT2 - Is that 'The Hunter'?

EDIT3 - Hunting Unlimited 2009?

Some sort of hunting game.


----------



## Flatline

Cabelas Dangerous Adventures


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Cabelas Dangerous Adventures

yep, thats it

i did a search for cabelas dangerous hunts 2, but apparently the picture is from adventures


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Eh, try to keep them from this century guys. It's hard for people like me.







.


 why would a 29 year old "old fart" wanna make it easy for you?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Eh, try to keep them from this century guys. It's hard for people like me.










Take it as a lesson in classic gaming.









A lot of them are worth playing, and are better quality (both graphics and content) than what you'd get in handhelds like a DS - they're great.


----------



## Microsis

Flatline


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Flatline










I'm showing no pulse from flatline...

*ducks*


----------



## Flatline

Sorry I'm late. Played this one for about 5 mintes. Gonna be hard me thinks.

It's a PC game; released before Y2K.










EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I'm showing no pulse from flatline...


HA!....just got it


----------



## Stevo

any more hints?


----------



## BradleyW

finl fantisy


----------



## Deagle50ae

Dangit. I think I know this one!
but damn TOT all to hell!


----------



## BradleyW

give up.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
finl fantisy

You fail so hard...


----------



## BradleyW

hehe.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Heavy Metal F.A.K.K.2 ??


----------



## Sonolegolas

Dungeon keeper 2?


----------



## darklink

Hexen?


----------



## BradleyW

medieval warfare?
dungens?


----------



## Hueristic

Vampire the masquerade?


----------



## Flatline

Negative to all.

The word "Heaven" is in the title.


----------



## gtsteviiee

gunners heaven?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


gunners heaven?


Negative.

Produced by ValuSoft.


----------



## Threefeet

The War in Heaven?

EDIT ::

Quote:



Billed as "A Christian Action Game," The War in Heaven is designed "to provide Bible-based entertainment to Christians while at the same time introducing non-believers to the eternal truths of the Word of God" (quote from the manual).












EDIT #2 ::

Confirmed this is correct, proof.

I doubt anyone would've gotten this without the clue lol

I'll post one in a few minutes.

EDIT #3 ::

Here ya go:










Sorry about the small image, but it's a pretty easy game to guess and all the other images I found were a dead giveaway...

Good luck!


----------



## Deagle50ae

nexttt


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


nexttt


If that's a guess: no

If that's a suggestion: no


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


If that's a guess: no

If that's a suggestion: no











Actually it's been a day, so it is time to move on.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Actually it's been a day, so it is time to move on.


Not even a single guess









The game was Skitchin' for Mega Drive/Genesis.

Give me a little while to come up with a new one...

EDIT ::

Here's an easy one to get the game going again:


----------



## ChinMusic

Streets of Rage 2


----------



## BlackOmega

Double Dragon


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Double Dragon










Definitely not


----------



## NikeySunfire

Good Luck(?)


----------



## BlackOmega

Ok then how about this one


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NikeySunfire*


Good Luck(?)


Well you didn't think I was going to leave the filename as streetsofrage2.gif did you?


----------



## minus.fireal

Samurai Showdown 2


----------



## BlackOmega

You got it


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## cs_maan

Library Question Asker Extreme?


----------



## Microsis

Holy crap is that Discworld?


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Holy crap is that Discworld?

Yep, great series of books and an awesome game.


----------



## BradleyW

Terry Pratchetts discworld?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Guys, it is ChinMusic's turn. BlackOmega posted out of turn. Please discontinue this forked thread of screens and give ChinMusic the turn he earned by correctly guessing Streets of Rage 2.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Guys, it is ChinMusic's turn. BlackOmega posted out of turn. Please discontinue this forked thread of screens and give ChinMusic the turn he earned by correctly guessing Streets of Rage 2.


Of course when I get one right......

Thanks a lot BlackOmega


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Of course when I get one right......

Thanks a lot BlackOmega










 Sorry buddy. Perhaps I should've read the rules


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Sorry buddy. Perhaps I should've read the rules










That's alright. Maybe we should get OP to add "Read Rules first!!" to the title or something


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


That's alright. Maybe we should get OP to add "*Read Rules first!!*" to the title or something


----------



## Stevo

Chinmusic is taking too long, threefeet your up again


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Chinmusic is taking too long, threefeet your up again


Right you are Ted, give me a few minutes to come up with one.

EDIT ::

Here ya go, a bit obscure I think


----------



## Stevo

The Super Aquatic Games,

I'll post in a bit

EDIT:
pic posted


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I was gonna say James Pond...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I was gonna say James Pond...

...starring James Pond


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

New one is Auto Assault?


----------



## Stevo

ok, hint

pc game and released in 2002

EDIT

another screen shot for the remaining time.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


New one is Auto Assault?


sorry not auto assault


----------



## Le_Loup

Feels like a 1st person variant of "red alert", but i'm not sure if that's even close to it...

It's not farcry 2, gfx to low, but not farcry 1 either.

- Le_Loup


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Command and Conquer Renegade?


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Command and Conquer Renegade?

correct


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Blast away fella's


----------



## sonenelson

blast corps N64


----------



## tubesaddict

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 


Blast away fella's

Blast Corps


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

yeah, kind of "passed the torch" with that one.


----------



## BradleyW

i thought it was a gay version of transformers.


----------



## sonenelson

yeah I tried playing it the other day on the N64 emulator but 64 games are the hardest to map controls from a one stick designed game to a 2 stick controller, every game is different, 
Here you go hope it's not too easy.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Shining Force?


----------



## BradleyW

super mario gay deluxe version?
I can't waite til someone puts a screenshot of crysis on here, then i will win lolz


----------



## sonenelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Shining Force?


no


----------



## BradleyW

Life Force?


----------



## sonenelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Life Force?

nope


----------



## fireman

Capture?

:O


----------



## BradleyW

War on Terror?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, to anyone wanting to play in google, it definetly appears to be a Game Boy Colour RPG...


----------



## BradleyW

hhhhmmmmmmmm?


----------



## BradleyW

Zelda?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Zelda?

Seriously? Anybody could tell you that that is *NOT* Zelda.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Zelda 2? Not!


----------



## BradleyW

I made it up. What is zelda?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I made it up. What is zelda?


Well, you play as Princess Zelda and you have this giant rocket launcher you use to "Link" together attacks to perform the super move "Gannondorfing" where your nose grows huge and you blow your nose like a farmer and the land turns dark. I think.


----------



## trogalicious

it's Crystalis.

BradleyW, there have been VERY new games posted in the past few weeks (L4D, Killing Floor, etc).. but you don't respond to those?

I hate to tell ya, but throwing out random words in the "reply" field isn't going to get you very far in guessing games here.

Edit: Proof


----------



## JMT668

i thought it was harvest moon! LMAO!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


it's Crystalis.

BradleyW, there have been VERY new games posted in the past few weeks (L4D, Killing Floor, etc).. but you don't respond to those?

I hate to tell ya, but throwing out random words in the "reply" field isn't going to get you very far in guessing games here.

Edit: Proof


----------



## trogalicious

here's a new one. Bradley, this is a new game. It is not called "blurry hospital" or "racoon sleeves" or "checkerboard floor attack"


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


It is not called "blurry hospital" or "racoon sleeves" or "checkerboard floor attack"










That's pretty funny!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*









That's pretty funny!


I aims to please.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

still life* 2? I donno.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


still life* 2? I donno.


negative.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

blurry raccoon tile floor!?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


blurry raccoon tile floor!?


lol, that's hilarious


----------



## WannaBeNoob

I aim to please, but honestly I have no Idea... I do this with online games millions play..... in Korea. xD


----------



## esocid

Cryostasis? Models looks similar.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Cryostasis? Models looks similar.


that's it, you're up. *BradleyW* you had your chance....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


that's it, you're up. *BradleyW* you had your chance....


----------



## sonenelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


it's crystalis.

Bradleyw, there have been very new games posted in the past few weeks (l4d, killing floor, etc).. But you don't respond to those?

I hate to tell ya, but throwing out random words in the "reply" field isn't going to get you very far in guessing games here.

Edit: proof


 *trogalicious* was correct... did you know it was crystalis or did you have to look it up.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


*trogalicious* was correct... did you know it was crystalis or did you have to look it up.


that's a secret.. I can't give away all of my methods now can I?


----------



## BradleyW

go trog!


----------



## esocid

I know someone here is from my generation, but it was between this, which I actually never played until now, and an older game I used to love playing. If I win again, I'll post that one.


----------



## trogalicious

I'm gonna toss out Space Quest, but I don't remember which one that is..

I'm guessing 4 though.


----------



## scottb75

Looks like Space Quest 1 VGA version to me.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


Looks like Space Quest 1 VGA version to me.


Correct. Even the VGA version. Sorry trog, scottb is up.


----------



## BradleyW

Let's get some newer games on the thread


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Let's get some newer games on the thread










did you not see the cryostasis that I posted? or that left 4 dead and killing floor had been posted within the last week? c'mon now man.. we are giving you a lesson in good classic games...


----------



## cs_maan

So scottb hasn't posted yet, and I'm really, really, really tempted by his absence.


----------



## sonenelson

I think if you know you know the answer you should post a gamescreen right away, or at least have an idea of what you are going to post next. if you going to play then you should have a gamescreen ready all the time incase you do win.

as popular as this game/thread is maybe we should have a rule that you need to post a new game in 12 hours or it goes back to last person for a new turn. I even think 6 hrs would be fair

Game rules proposed 
must subscribe to thread.
have a game shot ready in the event that you win.
one person goes at a time.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


I think if you know you know the answer you should post a gamescreen right away, or at least have an idea of what you are going to post next. if you going to play then you should have a gamescreen ready all the time incase you do win.

as popular as this game/thread is maybe we should have a rule that you need to post a new game in 12 hours or it goes back to last person for a new turn.



I always want to get into this thread, but every time I click it it's 'pending' the person who answered it but didn't post a new one yet.

What if you made it so when you guess it (and you're sure you're right) you get a screenshot of the game, where you can 100% tell it's the right game, then immediately post the next screenshot?


----------



## cs_maan

Rules are meant to be broken


----------



## sonenelson

yes if you have proof that you are right than you should post the next screen shot right away, that's what someone did to me over night, i think it should be in the rules along with must be subscribed to thread, must have screen shot ready or at least have an idea, and post within 6 hours of winning or confirmation of win. does the OP even still look at this thread???


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
yes if you have proof that you are right than you should post the next screen shot right away, that's what someone did to me over night, i think it should be in the rules along with must be subscribed to thread, must have screen shot ready or at least have an idea, and post within 6 hours of winning or confirmation of win. does the OP even still look at this thread???

That's not really a revelation guys, when people find the exact screenshot they post the proof and post immediately, it's been done that way all along. It's just a few people holding up the show...









I do think the 24 hours thing is too long though, 12 at least would keep the ball rolling a bit more.


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


That's not really a revelation guys, when people find the exact screenshot they post the proof and post immediately, it's been done that way all along. It's just a few people holding up the show...









I do think the 24 hours thing is too long though, 12 at least would keep the ball rolling a bit more.


Well its been 18 hours now. Someone post


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


I think if you know you know the answer you should post a gamescreen right away, or at least have an idea of what you are going to post next.


We have always allowed the next post to go without confirmation if the guesser provides proof. So we're already doing this.

Quote:



as popular as this game/thread is maybe we should have a rule that you need to post a new game in 12 hours or it goes back to last person for a new turn. I even think 6 hrs would be fair


No way. A lot of people only check the site once a day. I'm a frickin regular and I don't think I could deal with a 12-hour time limit. Sorry, some of us have to sleep sometime.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Rules are meant to be broken










I've always hated that saying. Rules are meant to be _followed_. The fact that they are inevitably broken does not mean they are _meant_ to be broken.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
No way. A lot of people only check the site once a day. I'm a frickin regular and I don't think I could deal with a 12-hour time limit. Sorry, some of us have to sleep sometime.

absolutely. Not only that, but we all aren't in the same time zone/country either. 24 hours is absolutely fair.


----------



## trogalicious

I just PM'd scottb75.. he's within 1.5 hours of the 24 hour mark too.


----------



## scottb75

Guess this game


----------



## dskina

It helps to not have the title in the url.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
It helps to not have the title in the url.

I'm gonna go with....

um....

Leisure Suit Larry: Love for Sail.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I'm gonna go with....

um....

Leisure Suit Larry: Love for Sail.

I guess I'm better at guessing hehe. But you are of course right.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
I guess I'm better at guessing hehe. But you are of course right.









wooooot...

and a new game:


----------



## Le_Loup

Which fifa is that?


----------



## b.easy

Rugby 95'


----------



## sudo pudge

Jonah Lomu Rugby


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
Jonah Lomu Rugby

nice! you're up.


----------



## sudo pudge

If you get it, just go ahead and go


----------



## Le_Loup

frig I know that game, dammit what is it!


----------



## Le_Loup

Robo Police? gah!


----------



## BradleyW

RoboCop?


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 









If you get it, just go ahead and go

It's Future Cop, and here's your picture. Used to love that game on old PC... Those were the days. (17 and I can reminisce, good God!







*face palm*)

My turn.








Same deal as above, if you get it just go.


----------



## cs_maan

Lol come on guys...really now?
...It really IS Crysis...just on low settings.


----------



## Le_Loup

It's one game I never did play, It's within the past 5 years by the look of it, but not the past 2-3, (gfx wise, picking it out, but not sure).

- Le_Loup


----------



## Le_Loup

I'm stumpped at this time, a friend could guess it probably, but not me.

Best of luck to the next individual.


----------



## BradleyW

No i am not sure what this game might be, any clues?


----------



## sudo pudge

That would be G-Police

Try this one:


----------



## Hueristic

Colonization, umm wait. Imperialism II

Great game still play it!


----------



## sudo pudge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Colonization, umm wait. Imperialism II

Great game still play it!


You got it, and me too!


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## BradleyW

oh, i know this!
I dont know the name!


----------



## trogalicious

I recognize the HUD and that nade...

ah, research time.


----------



## BradleyW

me too.


----------



## Hueristic

:d

Weird the site won't allow







in first part of post, it keeps changeing the "D" to "d".









Made me get out my keyboard!! :swearing:


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
:d

Weird the site won't allow








in first part of post, it keeps changeing the "D" to "d".









Made me get out my keyboard!! :swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*







































































































Hueristic, i have yet to see a post by you that contains words !!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, ya, Hueristic is the forum smiley spammer


----------



## trogalicious

Hueristic, I give. I have no ideas... any clues?


----------



## The Llama

Alien Vs Predator?


----------



## Hueristic

BY one of the most famous companies that everyone knows.

EDIT: no Lama


----------



## trogalicious

I've checked my lists for:
iD, valve, eidos, activision, ubisoft, sierra, epic, 3d realms, EA..
this one is a beast!


----------



## Stevo

looks like some sort of hl2 mod


----------



## Afrodisiac

Natural Selection, Half-Life mod.


----------



## Hueristic

You guys are getting close!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Natural Selection, Half-Life mod.

isn't the HUD wrong for that?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
isn't the HUD wrong for that?

Yes. It was worth a try though.


----------



## BradleyW

The first thing i thought was HL 1 for some reason.


----------



## BradleyW

I got it!!
Portal!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I got it!!
Portal!!










Nope


----------



## Le_Loup

Definately not portal.... or even the portal "mod" for cs:s ... (That was hilarious with guns...and portal guns....).

But I dunno, reminds me a hint of red faction, but same genre at least.


----------



## cs_maan

Is it Sven Co-op?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Nope. HUD is wrong like trog said.


----------



## cs_maan

Its got to be an HL mod though, I'm thinking HL1 though not HL2.


----------



## BradleyW

team fortress?


----------



## Hueristic

You guys are soo dancing around it that I'm LMAO! Someone will get this!


----------



## BradleyW

It is something to do with valve or some sort of mod for HL1 or portal. It must be.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
It is something to do with valve or some sort of mod for HL1 or portal. It must be.

Sorry I can't give anymore hints without giveing it away.

This is the best I've seen so far on a screenie with everyone adding to the process. Good job working as a team!!!!




































:grouphug :


----------



## trogalicious

gunman chronicles, now where's my cookie?

proof

and this next is for BradleyW:










no more "post new games" comments









I have no doubt that the first person back in this thread will get it, so if you do, go for it. I didn't put any effort into this one after spending 26 hours working on Hueristic's mindblower.

also, this is not: 
Zelda
Half Life
Portal
Half Life 2
Left 4 Dead
Killing Floor
Battlefield 1942
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Tetris
Zelda
Robocop
Cryostasis
Far Cry 
Far Cry 2
or Pong.

In fact, I will *CRY *my eyes out if no one gets this. Even my *SIS*ter knows this game.


----------



## Le_Loup

Voyager elite force 2, or Tribes 2?

I haven't played crysis at all or really seen it, so i'll toss in mb...crysis to get that name outta the way.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
In fact, I will *CRY* my eyes out if no one gets this. Even my *SIS*ter knows this game.

PORTAL!!!







hehe


----------



## cs_maan

Pokemon Stadium?


----------



## minus.fireal

Hello Kitty : Online ?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Voyager elite force 2, or Tribes 2?

I haven't played crysis at all or really seen it, so i'll toss in mb...crysis to get that name outta the way.


lol, it's crysis!


----------



## Le_Loup

Ty, ty, try this one, This one is a fav,


----------



## esocid

Well, I'm not sure which one, so I'll just say Commander Keen 1?


----------



## Le_Loup

*close but no cigar*


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Commander Keen 2


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im gonna go with Commander Keen in Goodbye, Galaxy!
although it is deff. a commander keen game.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


im gonna go with Commander Keen in Goodbye, Galaxy!
although it is deff. a commander keen game.


Sure is








Everyone remembers dope fish


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
gunman chronicles, now where's my cookie?

proof

and this next is for BradleyW:










no more "post new games" comments









I have no doubt that the first person back in this thread will get it, so if you do, go for it. I didn't put any effort into this one after spending 26 hours working on Hueristic's mindblower.

also, this is not:
Zelda
Half Life
Portal
Half Life 2
Left 4 Dead
Killing Floor
Battlefield 1942
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Tetris
Zelda
Robocop
Cryostasis
Far Cry
Far Cry 2
or Pong.

In fact, I will *CRY* my eyes out if no one gets this. Even my *SIS*ter knows this game.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *guyladouche* 
PORTAL!!!







hehe







































Good Job Troggie! sorry I was out all day.







I made that screen shot years ago when it first was released. LOL


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
gunman chronicles, now where's my cookie?

proof

and this next is for BradleyW:










no more "post new games" comments









I have no doubt that the first person back in this thread will get it, so if you do, go for it. I didn't put any effort into this one after spending 26 hours working on Hueristic's mindblower.

also, this is not:
Zelda
Half Life
Portal
Half Life 2
Left 4 Dead
Killing Floor
Battlefield 1942
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Tetris
Zelda
Robocop
Cryostasis
Far Cry
Far Cry 2
or Pong.

In fact, I will *CRY* my eyes out if no one gets this. Even my *SIS*ter knows this game.

Crycopfarostasis?


----------



## BradleyW

Am not sure what that game is above? Is it Bioshock? Hope i win









edit: hhmm, i got it, you put the words CRY and SIS in bold dident you!! I know what it is now!!

Here it is! >>> SISCRY!!

Yes!! My Turn!!















lol

Thanks for cheering me up trog!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's still Le Loup's turn.


----------



## cs_maan

Ok guys, what game...is THIS?!?


----------



## sonenelson

I think it's been a day how about a clue or another screen shot.

Or... you win, tell us what it was and post a new one.


----------



## trogalicious

Yeah, what was the game that LeLoup posted? I saw two guesses of Commander Keen.... was either right? if so, PM the winner and get 'em back in here?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Well, I'm not sure which one, so I'll just say Commander Keen 1?


that's right... http://www.mobygames.com/images/shot...4631564-00.gif

check the image as proof and post the next game esocid


----------



## BradleyW

Next Game?


----------



## blooder11181

text mode lol

its car race by smashing your opponent to get points
via race and arena

DD


----------



## BradleyW

Crash derby mayhem?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Next Game?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


text mode lol

its car race by smashing your opponent to get points
via race and arena

DD



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Crash derby mayhem?


no, no, and no. It's ESOCID's turn to post the next game.


----------



## blooder11181

close


----------



## BradleyW

i am close?
Bloodring banger crash derby?

edit: Who's turn is it? I hope i win the next game


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


close



Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


no, no, and no. It's ESOCID's turn to post the next game.


read closely. the next game has not been posted yet.


----------



## BradleyW

Dont get mad.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Dont get mad.


not mad... annoyed that some folks don't read the thread. They just jump in and start posting without realizing how this thread works.


----------



## blooder11181

DD
Destruction Derby


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


DD
Destruction Derby


dude, really? stop.


----------



## BradleyW

i was close then and that is without a picture lol. Am still trying to figure out what game that picture was posted my trog. (ahm...crysis)


----------



## trogalicious

schubie, help?


----------



## BradleyW

calm please







Let us hold on til the next picture arrieves!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


calm please







Let us hold on til the next picture arrieves!


that's what I was saying above when you were guessing the random text entry that blooder threw in the mix without understanding the thread.

I was asking [PWN]Schubie for help with getting it back on track by whatever means necessary (deleting out of order posts, etc).


----------



## Warmech

What game is my avatar from? Nevermind I was out of turn...My bad


----------



## BradleyW

ok, i agree however you seem a little power mad lol, deep breath for all of us. let us calm down everyone and hold on til the next image so we can play. Come on guys and girls, together, we are one. Together, we are OCN.

edit: Stalker? Fallout?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warmech*


What game is my avatar from?


it. is. not. your. turn.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


ok, i agree however you seem a little power mad lol, deep breath for all of us. let us calm down everyone and hold on til the next image so we can play. Come on guys and girls, together, we are one. Together, we are OCN.

edit: Stalker? Fallout?


 dude, this isn't a campfire... not time for kumbayah.

why are you still guessing when you know it isn't that dude's turn?


----------



## BradleyW

We are having fun and being sociel whilst we hold on til the next image.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


We are having fun and being sociel whilst we hold on til the next image.


You aren't holding for the next image, that's the problem. Random folks are posting here and you're guessing at it instead of telling them that it isn't their turn.

If you want to be social, OCN has a chat, it's on the front page.

This is the "guess the next game" thread.. dude, it isn't that guys turn and YOU guessing stuff isn't helping. I PM'd esocid to come in and keep the order going. I PM'd the other guy to verify that esocid's answer was right.. to maintain order.

If you want to keep this thread relevant, stop guessing at random games and wait until the next person (ESOCID) comes in to post the next turn.


----------



## BradleyW

Powermad.

edit: i see your point but you just need to relax a bit. I just cant tell people were to stick it when they want to talk and guess avatars and have a good giggle. ok, how about this. Nobody post from now on til the next image!

ok!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Powermad.


You can call it what you want to kid, but this thread has rules to it... sorry you weren't around for the new-game freebies that I posted for you, but you shouldn't be guessing these random games.. otherwise the entire thread will go out of control.

There's no point in trying to insult me about it though...


----------



## BradleyW

i did not mean to and i agree with you to a certian extent. Let is stick to this, no posting til next game is released to the name that game thread, ok. 
sorry trogi!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

while i agree with trog, they are just passing time by messing around

i vote that someone posts a new game since the one who won and the one who was last aren't alive....and DD would be from the Destruction Derby series


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


while i agree with trog, they are just passing time by messing around

i vote that someone posts a new game since the one who won and the one who was last aren't alive....and DD would be from the Destruction Derby series


Agreed.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


while i agree with trog, they are just passing time by messing around

i vote that someone posts a new game since the one who won and the one who was last aren't alive....and DD would be from the Destruction Derby series


they are both alive, I've pm'd both of the folks involved in the last transaction. Esocid should be in shortly to post.. he was just logged in a few moments ago.


----------



## BradleyW

ok trog, nice work with the PM'ing.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
schubie, help?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
that's what I was saying above when you were guessing the random text entry that blooder threw in the mix without understanding the thread.

I was asking [PWN]Schubie for help with getting it back on track by whatever means necessary (deleting out of order posts, etc).

i gladly would, but i cant









im an editor not a mod.

just report posts out of order that are not following the rules is all i can suggest.

also, has anyone pmd the person who is up?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
they are both alive, I've pm'd both of the folks involved in the last transaction. Esocid should be in shortly to post.. he was just logged in a few moments ago.

i believe Esocid is at school

not sure though


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
i believe Esocid is at school

not sure though

Well it's been a day, so technically it's LeLoup's turn again. I don't know if he's on, but if he's around, he should go ahead and post. If Esocid shows up, that's fine to I guess.

But these random screen postings, even in the name of "being social" or "messing around", really should not be entertained folks. Games have rules, and everyone should choose to either play by the rules or don't play at all.


----------



## trogalicious

Loup won't be around again until 8PMish or so... found that during my whole "I'm going to PM folks and clear this up" stuff this morning.

I've PM'd everyone just to keep the ball rolling.

per our PM:







*Re: check the name the game thread?* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
_Quote:
Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
hey bud, just wanted to see if either of the guys posted the right answer in the name the game thread.

Was that for my commander keen pic? (It was Commander keen 1)

yeah, hop back in th thread and let esocid know that he got it right.. I think he guessed CK1 on the first reply.._

Will double check tonight, can't @ work







silly supervisors... But anyhoo, will do by approx 8pm this evening (alberta timezone Mountain Time -06 or -0700 hrs approx).


----------



## BradleyW

Lets hope someone gets a picture up here soon.


----------



## esocid

Sorry guys. Last I had checked my guess was wrong so I stopped checking the thread. I was at work all day, so now that I'm back, here is the picture of one of my favorite games growing up.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Sorry guys. Last I had checked my guess was wrong so I stopped checking the thread. I was at work all day, so now that I'm back, here is the picture of one of my favorite games growing up.











he he, I posted that game earlier.









The Dig by LucasArts.


----------



## sonenelson

to bad we don't have a list of what games have been posted already...


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


he he, I posted that game earlier.









The Dig by LucasArts.


Lol, my bad. Guess you're up though. Still a damn good game.

*guess that'll teach me to search the thread first.


----------



## DesertRat

Probably already been posted but I can't help it for the lulz


----------



## sonenelson

Fear

EDIT 
Proof

  
 YouTube - F.E.A.R. Gameplay Video with Armacham Type-7


----------



## sonenelson

Here you go...


----------



## Flatline

Metal Gear


----------



## sonenelson

correct, I guess that was too easy


----------



## Flatline

It will last for....2 minutes.


----------



## Speedma11229

Wolfenstein?


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedma11229*


Wolfenstein?


Nein.


----------



## dubz

Bioshock?


----------



## Microsis

Bioshock?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Too late for me.


----------



## Flatline

Your turn dubz...


----------



## Hueristic

HEy all you guys that are playing should have this thread subbed.

I wanna screenie!!!!!!!


----------



## dubz

xD I'm old! Good luck


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


xD I'm old! Good luck


















I'm old too!









Advanced Dungeons & Dragons by Mattel, 1982.

PROOF:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Mlw...layer_embedded

I'll have the next for you in a few.

EDIT: Edited proof location, that website had a LOT of old games listed that could be used as a cheat sheet later...


----------



## dubz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


I'm old too!









Advanced Dungeons & Dragons by Mattel, 1982.


Doh! I thought it would last longer than that


----------



## Interpolation

Here's a golden game some of you might remember..


----------



## Tainok

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Interpolation*   Here's a golden game some of you might remember..







  
It's not your turn!









And it's Battle Chess.

  
 YouTube - Battle Chess (3DO)  



 

Do I get to go twice now? Hah.


----------



## Hueristic

Chess Master? 1000,2000,3000?

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tainok

Should be a REAL easy one... see attached.


----------



## Hueristic

Privateer


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Privateer


Close but no cigar


----------



## Crazy9000

That is wing commander (first one)


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


That is wing commander (first one)


Yep!


----------



## Interpolation

Battlechess! You got it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Next one, shouldn't last long







.


----------



## KRiSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Next one, shouldn't last long







.

descent?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KRiSX* 
descent?

That's it, post a game now







.


----------



## Hueristic

LOL, do a search on descent and I bet you'll get 50 hits in this thread!


----------



## Tainok

I played Descent sooo many hours on the LAN with my dad... or was it a serial connection? I don't remember.

But that game was AWESOME.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


LOL, do a search on descent and I bet you'll get 50 hits in this thread!










12 to be exact.

carry on.


----------



## KRiSX

ok... heres one... hopefully not done before, but i'm sure someone will get it farily quickly


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KRiSX*


ok... heres one... hopefully not done before, but i'm sure someone will get it farily quickly










Looks like Homeworld...


----------



## KRiSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


Looks like Homeworld...


lol... sure is!


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KRiSX*


lol... sure is!


Yay









Here's another easy one. See attached. (For you young'ns, consider it schooling in the history of gaming)


----------



## Hueristic

? looks like a sierra ega LLL clone?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


? looks like a sierra ega LLL clone?


It's a LucasArts (aka LucasFilms at the time) game. Here's another screenshot... although this is from the C64 version I believe, the one above is from the PC version. They're the same game... graphics look slightly different though. Should help a bit I think.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

The International House of Mojo

Proof:









next game


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
The International House of Mojo

Proof:









next game










looks like the game on malcum in the middle lol


----------



## sudo pudge

Parodius Da! ??


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
The International House of Mojo

Proof:









next game










Google fail.

The International House of Mojo = a website, which has information on these old Lucasfilms game. http://www.mixnmojo.com/ You even got the screenshot from their website.









*The game is Zak McKracken.* You have the right screenshot, but obviously didn't read anything on the website you grabbed it from.


----------



## Gearbox

That would be Parodius for the NES.

The next image is:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tainok* 
Google fail.

The International House of Mojo = a website, which has information on these old Lucasfilms game. http://www.mixnmojo.com/ You even got the screenshot from their website.









*The game is Zak McKracken.* You have the right screenshot, but obviously didn't read anything on the website you grabbed it from.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


Google fail.

The International House of Mojo = a website, which has information on these old Lucasfilms game. http://www.mixnmojo.com/ You even got the screenshot from their website.









*The game is Zak McKracken.* You have the right screenshot, but obviously didn't read anything on the website you grabbed it from.










I saw that on the site, I just figured that was the name of the game, I be sorryz

and its parodius da


----------



## sudo pudge

Ok whose turn is it?


----------



## BradleyW

That game looked similer to something i use to play


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
Ok whose turn is it?

since you got it right first it would be yours


----------



## sudo pudge

One I'm playing right now...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ballin?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks like a browser game to me.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Lol Ballin? I donno, It's uhh... Right there.


----------



## OCGhost

Utopia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
One I'm playing right now...


----------



## sudo pudge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCGhost*


Utopia


You're up


----------



## OCGhost




----------



## Hueristic

Are you sure that's a game? It looks more like a map editor to me!


----------



## Threefeet

Looks like the Lion King or something...

Lion King Editor maybe?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCGhost* 









Savage: The Ultimate Quest for Survival

Proof: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/sa...qfs/index.html


----------



## OCGhost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tainok* 
Savage: The Ultimate Quest for Survival

Proof: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/sa...qfs/index.html

correct.


----------



## Tainok

Alright... up next....


----------



## Afrodisiac

XIII. I love this game.


----------



## Afrodisiac

My submission:


----------



## Hueristic

LOLUMAD ?









Looks like a luger so some wwii game or mod i guess.


----------



## minus.fireal

King Kong - Proof


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


King Kong - Proof


[email protected] your avatar!!!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Yeah win. Go.


----------



## minus.fireal

Thanks Hueristic.

Here you go,


----------



## Afrodisiac

Thief: The Dark Project.


----------



## Hueristic

Ashen?


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Thief: The Dark Project.


Yep, loved that game.


----------



## Afrodisiac




----------



## sudo pudge

Funky Farm 2


----------



## Afrodisiac

No.


----------



## sudo pudge

Funky Farm


----------



## Afrodisiac

Yes.


----------



## sudo pudge




----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 









Mount & Blade... too easy.


----------



## Tainok




----------



## Ryan747

ide like to say Ridge Racer?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


ide like to say Ridge Racer?


Nope


----------



## durch

Sega Rally?


----------



## minus.fireal

Toca Touring Cars


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Toca Touring Cars

Correct


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## gtarmanrob

^

im gonna go with... Zork?

EDIT: nah cant be


----------



## Ryan747

umm random guess dnd?


----------



## BradleyW

I looked on moby games but i cannot seem to find it yet lol.


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I looked on moby games but i cannot seem to find it yet lol.

lol so did i..it would take years..lol


----------



## minus.fireal

Hints? - i'll make it easy, it was developed by Westwood.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Hints? - i'll make it easy, it was developed by Westwood.

pre- or post-EA defilement?


----------



## minus.fireal

1997, so pre-defilement.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Lands of Lore: Guardians of Destiny


----------



## hyponerve

i tried searching and got lost, sure is a toughie


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 
Lands of Lore: Guardians of Destiny

Thats the one, good work


----------



## Firestorm252

haha good show, WannaBeNoob!
i was gonna try Kyrandia, but Lands of Lore was next if that wasn't it


----------



## WannaBeNoob

hmmm lol. Lets see.










Have fun with that.


----------



## hyponerve

any clues what system maybe


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Lol... System? Commodore 64. Lol


----------



## hyponerve

hero rock?


----------



## hyponerve

H.E.R.O. Helicopter Emergency Rescue Operation


----------



## WannaBeNoob

You got it, But I mean, With a year & a system. It's a little cheap.


----------



## hyponerve

i hated this game, i could never complete it.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 
You got it, But I mean, With a year & a system. It's a little cheap.

you only gave me a system


----------



## WannaBeNoob

The pictures name, If you looked at it's link was lol old game hint hint 1984, hmm can we get a hint? I wanna say it's like a pre-beta... a "Charlie" to the first prince of Persia or something


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*


i hated this game, i could never complete it.








[/URL][/IMG]


chakan?


----------



## hyponerve

Firestorm = correct..that game was sooo hard


----------



## Firestorm252

haha yea, i used to play that with a friend of mine prior to moving.
over the course of about 3-4 years we only managed to beat it once!








off-hand, i <3 the scythe in that game. nice reach and dmg, also spider death!

anyway, here's the shot


----------



## hyponerve

system/platform?
pleeze


----------



## hyponerve

Blaster Master: Enemy Below

gameboy colour...sneaky


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyponerve* 
Blaster Master: Enemy Below

gameboy colour...sneaky

haha close enough so it goes to you









it was the original for NES. one of my favorite games and a decent book.


----------



## hyponerve

Thanks. im not going to post an obscure old game from the 70s that no one knows

just old favs

anyway pulled this from my mame collection








[/URL][/IMG]

hint arcade game from 1985


----------



## Ryan747

Either
Temple of Doom or Commando?


----------



## hyponerve

no mate


----------



## Flatline

Cop 01


----------



## hyponerve

Flatline = win.............. yes Cop 01


----------



## Flatline

One of the bloodiest games I've ever played....also had sweet graphics:


----------



## gtarmanrob

Fear Expansion

EDIT:

Extraction Point


----------



## Hueristic

Quake 4?


----------



## Flatline

@ gta - close

@ Hueristic - negative


----------



## BountyHead

Fear 2


----------



## DesertRat

It's FEAR 2









edit: RAWR!!!! bountyhead beat me by MERE SECONDS.

go ahead bounty....


----------



## Flatline

Yep, it's FEAR 2, your turn Bounty.


----------



## BountyHead

One from the Great Console wars


----------



## gtarmanrob

argh i said Fear 2 then thought nah, i dont remember that bit i swear i remember it from the expansion and changed my answer.

oh well


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
argh i said Fear 2 then thought nah, i dont remember that bit i swear i remember it from the expansion and changed my answer.

oh well









No editing.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
No editing.

lol i didnt edit. i changed my answer. it wasnt posted


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Berserk on Dreamcast


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't know when I'll be on here next, and I am pretty sure I am right, so here -


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I don't know when I'll be on here next, and I am pretty sure I am right, so here -




chu chu rocket?


----------



## nubz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


chu chu rocket?


yarp


----------



## Firestorm252

thought so







not too many games where those annoying blue-eared, white mice show up

anyway, here's mine. another old favorite of mine and also one of my favorite stages


----------



## hyponerve

shinobi


----------



## Firestorm252

oi that was in 1 minute hahaha


----------



## hyponerve

lol

this should be easy








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

zool

Here's another -



Might be tricky, this game was so hard no one's probably seen this scene before...


----------



## hyponerve

master of weapons?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*


master of weapons?



Nope, never heard of that one.


----------



## Firestorm252

makes me think of the movie True Lies but i'd bet you that isn't it







lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


makes me think of the movie True Lies but i'd bet you that isn't it







lol


Is that a guess? I'll give it to you because it IS True Lies for SNES. Most of the game you play Arnold on foot in a 3/4 overhead view.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Is that a guess? I'll give it to you because it IS True Lies for SNES. Most of the game you play Arnold on foot in a 3/4 overhead view.


hahaha, are you serious?!
i tossed that out off-hand only because i remembered the harrier blowing the snot out of things XD










hint:
PS2 RPG
has one of my favorite female characters (no, not yuffie! but if it did







)


----------



## Flatline

Star Ocean

EDIT:

To be exact, Star Ocean - Till the End of Time


----------



## Firestorm252

haha yup. figured it'd be easy








also <3 Nel


----------



## Flatline

Endless fun:


----------



## minus.fireal

Twisted Metal Black


----------



## Flatline

Affirmative. Your turn minus.


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

System Shock 2, awesome game.


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
system shock 2

That was too easy!







Your turn, Aaron.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

These are going quick, try this one -


----------



## el gappo

funpark madness or summet like that


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
funpark madness or summet like that

Nope, not that one.


----------



## hyponerve

theme park?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nope!


----------



## blooder11181

sis railroad...................
......................................no??


----------



## blooder11181

no limits rollercoaster


----------



## Hueristic

rollercoaster tycoon


----------



## Microsis

sim coaster?


----------



## Speedma11229

Roller Coaster Tycoon 2


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedma11229*


Roller Coaster Tycoon 2


:swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Speedma11229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


:swearing::swearing::swearing:










Does that mean Im right?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

No...no...and uh, no.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedma11229*


Does that mean Im right?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


No...no...and uh, no.
























Theme park?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*























Theme park?


Still, that will be a no.


----------



## Choppah4

Roller Coaster Tycoon 3?


----------



## Hueristic

Roller Coaster Tycoon 4


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Negative.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


These are going quick, try this one -




Coaster Works

Proof: http://www.gamespot.com/dreamcast/si...ter/index.html


----------



## gtarmanrob

HAHA how on earth do you guys know what parameters to search for when finding this stuff, unless you know the game first hand?

+1 to your researching skills. im waiting for a game i've played myself.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


HAHA how on earth do you guys know what parameters to search for when finding this stuff, unless you know the game first hand?

+1 to your researching skills. im waiting for a game i've played myself.


Hehe. I've played a loooot of games.









Up next:










(I'm aware that the screenshot is in a foreign language, but it is a US/English game primarily)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Dune


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


Dune


Nope


----------



## minus.fireal

Z. 
I loved that game


----------



## CorpussStalker

What about this?
Maybe that's too easy lol


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Z. 
I loved that game










Correct!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


What about this?
Maybe that's too easy lol










It's not your turn.







Read the rules!


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*












Total Annihilation

Proof: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/...ion/index.html


----------



## minus.fireal

Yep, your turn Tainok.


----------



## Tainok

Alright.. I'll lay off after this one. =P Hehe.. I've played waaaaaaaay too many games for the past 20 odd years.










Bonus points if you can name the creature on the left!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't know, Everquest?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I don't know, Everquest?

Kind of close, but not quite. (And it's not an Everquest series game)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Lineage?


----------



## Microsis

Shadowbane or DAOC?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


HAHA how on earth do you guys know what parameters to search for when finding this stuff, unless you know the game first hand?

+1 to your researching skills. im waiting for a game i've played myself.


Sometimes you can reconize the engine the game uses, someone got one because the harrier looked like the one in the movie!

and when it's real hard and Aron isn't here guessing every one in 2 seconds we band together and work on it! Look back to the last screenie I posted! The group took hours to get it but would have never got it without helping each other!









BTW I suk at this game LOLZ, don't know any console games









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


Total Annihilation


Looks like Total "starcraft clone"









How about (damn drawing a blank), I think It's one of those original 3d online MMORPG's


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 

How about (damn drawing a blank), I think It's one of those original 3d online MMORPG's


I'm starting to think single player now, I've run through most early online rpg's I can think of and nothing. This is a toughy.


----------



## Hueristic

reminds me of vampire the masquerade.


----------



## Afrodisiac

How I research the stuff is usually finding a key word in the screenshot.

Like the Thief one which I won, there was an odd name on the screen. I googled it and after a minute or so of searching found out it was the name of a Bow and Arrow weapon in the Thief series of games. Then I googled Thief and found the picture whose graphics matched the screenshot. Bingo.


----------



## Le_Loup

Is it JEdi Knight Dark Forces 2? (Similar engine...)


----------



## lhowatt

shards of dalaya?


----------



## hokk

Ok name this


----------



## sudo pudge

Asheron's Call?


----------



## hokk

Nope

Hint: Its from Chile


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kylzer* 
Ok name this










Not your turn, but it's Zeno Clash.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
Asheron's Call?

Yes, that's correct. (He was referring to mine, I'm guessing, since that's the game)

The creature on the right was a Mattakar.... the Hoary Mattakar was hunted to extinction for its awesome Hoary Mattakar Robes.







(This is true actually, so many people farmed them that they made them extinct, making the robes a very valuable legacy item)

Sudo's turn!


----------



## sudo pudge

Here we go:


----------



## Stevo

any hints?


----------



## Hueristic

SoCom beta sandbox?


----------



## gtarmanrob

tank wars?


----------



## sudo pudge

Wrong so far,
The 2 sides you can play as are Eden and Plymouth. Those tanks in the picture are called tigers. Game was released in 1997.


----------



## minus.fireal

Outpost 2: Divided Destiny
Proof


----------



## Stevo

post post post


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## sudo pudge

Full Throttle


----------



## Microsis

Full throttle
*edit* omg..


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sudo pudge*


Full Throttle


Your up. I gotta make them harder


----------



## sudo pudge

Lol Microsis, beaten by mere seconds


















Reminds me of the last game


----------



## minus.fireal

The Dig.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Crap, I knew that one. Beaten by two minutes.


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Crap, I knew that one. Beaten by two minutes.

Sorry, Vulcan.


----------



## sudo pudge

The Neverhood


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
The Neverhood

Your turn.


----------



## sudo pudge




----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 









battletoads?

BTW Full Throttle and The dig have been posted like 3+ times, I've posted both already at least.


----------



## sudo pudge

Yup


----------



## DesertRat

sorry for the delay.


----------



## Flux

Return to Monkey Island. No such game.

Its called Monkey Island 2, Lechuck's revenge.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Return to Monkey Island.


nope. close tho.


----------



## Flux

I edited for another go. If I can.


----------



## DesertRat

I think it's the 1st one but I'll let you have it anyway.


----------



## Flux

Thx DesertRat

Screenie:


----------



## gtarmanrob

it was escape from monkey island


----------



## ShamrockMan

That game is Liero. Played many a hour of that game. (Proof) Looks like either a banana or cluster bomb going off


----------



## sudo pudge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamrockMan*


That game is Liero. Played many a hour of that game. (Proof) Looks like either a banana or cluster bomb going off


Is that a Worms clone?


----------



## Flux

Well done ShamrockMan, your up.


----------



## ShamrockMan

Screenshot:


----------



## Hueristic

wingcommander?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamrockMan*


Screenshot:










Man that is a tough one... looks sort of like Vega Strike, but the UI is different.

OpenGL based though?

I've played almost every flight sim out there, but this is escaping me. Super minimalist cockpit UI, no ships to try and ID in the picture, haha, not much to go on.


----------



## Hueristic

X-wing?


----------



## fireman

Wingmen


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
it was escape from monkey island


Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireman* 
Wingmen









NameThisGame.jpg?


----------



## ShamrockMan

Its not wingcommander or x-wing


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


NameThisGame.jpg?










haha i was correcting the answer a while ago, the person couldnt remember the full name of the monkey island game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Rogue Squadron? Starfighter?


----------



## ShamrockMan

Its not Rogue Squadron or Starfighter.

Hint (another screenshot from the game):


----------



## gtarmanrob

its on the tip of my tongue. its like Tarr Chronicles isnt it..

EDIT:

X2?


----------



## Tainok

Man this is obscure, and pretty sure "Kar Met" is Dutch.


----------



## el gappo

asteriods? a newer one obviously like 64 or 2006 or summet.....


----------



## ShamrockMan

Its more obscure than Tarr Chronicles. But its not super-obscure since it won an award
Its not X2 or any version of asteriods.


----------



## Tainok

Evochron.... ?


----------



## ShamrockMan

Its not Evochron. That has a fairly rich UI compared to this.


----------



## Tainok

I'm stumped.

We should have a requirement that said game has been played by more than ten people.







Otherwise, I'll just make a crappy pong clone, call it something like "Sphloitzelken" and nobody will ever get it!

(Joking, of course, I'm just really stumped, which is surprising me since I've been playing space sims since Elite...)


----------



## ShamrockMan

Final hint


----------



## CorpussStalker

nvm


----------



## t0ni

Project Earth: Starmageddon?
napad?
Starmageddon 2 Project Freedom?
Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## Flatline

Cellblock Squadrons


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Cellblock Squadrons

Looks like he might be right... is he?


----------



## Hueristic

"DEBT to Society"! I love it! After it's guessed drop a link this looks too funny!


----------



## ShamrockMan

Yes, its Cellblock Squadrons


----------



## Microsis

Flatline is up!


----------



## Flatline

Sry for the delay, one of my most favorite games of all time:










...this should be a tough one


----------



## Crooksy

Gh1?


----------



## Flatline

Negative.


----------



## Crooksy

Gh2


----------



## Flatline

Negative


----------



## runningmann

gh:a


----------



## Flatline

Negative..


----------



## trogalicious

rock band?


----------



## Flatline

Nein.


----------



## trogalicious

Gh3


----------



## Flatline

Non.


----------



## trogalicious

GH3: Legends of Rock


----------



## Flatline

Ja. Your turn troga.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Ja. Your turn troga.


woooooot.


----------



## nategr8ns

frets on fire?
edit: darn, late post D:


----------



## trogalicious

and from one of the most difficult games I've ever played:


----------



## game

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


and from one of the most difficult games I've ever played:











Battletoads


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *game*


Battletoads


...for the win.

you're up

PS: I was being lazy, I've actually had to work while I was at work today.. not spend time around here. heh.


----------



## game

EDIT: Shoot, something may give it away...


----------



## Firestorm252

G-NOME?

well, on foot and not on mechs i guess XD


----------



## game

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


G-NOME?

well, on foot and not on mechs i guess XD


No


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *game*











EDIT: Shoot, something may give it away...


Terra Nova


----------



## game

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Terra Nova


Yes

You are up, sir.

You didn't google SolVBE and find the pic, did you?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *game*


Yes

You are up, sir.

You didn't google SolVBE and find the pic, did you?


it's entirely possible that I googled SolVBE+games

but it could be that I had played it a few times before too...

next up, another oldie but goodie..


----------



## dubz

Afterburner?


----------



## SlyFox

F-15 Strike Eagle?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Afterburner 2


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


Afterburner?


Nope, and curse you for getting the Dallas theme stuck in my head

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


F-15 Strike Eagle?


Close, but no Cohiba.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Afterburner 2


Yes, yes, and yes. You're up.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I'm feeling lazy, so this should be easy.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamrockMan*


Yes, its Cellblock Squadrons


----------



## sudo pudge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Well, I'm feeling lazy, so this should be easy.




Generic Japanese RPG: kids save the world; episode 62?

edit: Shining Force III


----------



## Hueristic

yeah easy








Maybe for japenese pre-teens! Hahahahaha!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
yeah easy








Maybe for japenese pre-teens! Hahahahaha!

Heh heh, yeah, everyone says that but they rarely are easy. I propose a new rule: If you say "This should be easy", you immediately lose your turn!


----------



## sudo pudge

Shouldn't be easy!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Don't know what it is, but it looks like something I would have liked back in the day!


----------



## halifax1

Albion?

That's definitely Albion.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Don't know what it is, but it looks like something I would have liked back in the day!


Same here!

Hell, I'd play it now.


----------



## sonenelson

halifax1... correct!

Your turn

proof...
http://www.gamershell.com/pc/albion/screenshots.html


----------



## sudo pudge

Yep halifax1 is right, sorry I took so long...I was playing it


----------



## BradleyW

lol.


----------



## sonenelson

24hrs no post from halifax... looks like sudo pudge is up again.... or we can wait a little longer?


----------



## halifax1

Go ahead and take my turn for me


----------



## mushrooshi

The one that when you think of it, you lose.


----------



## sudo pudge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
The one that when you think of it, you lose.

The Game...I just lost!!


----------



## WannaBeNoob

zombies vs plants //edit or versa visa what ever.


----------



## minus.fireal

plants vs zombies


----------



## sudo pudge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 
zombies vs plants //edit or versa visa what ever.

Yup, you're up


----------



## WannaBeNoob

One sec, I'll put one up in a minute, There Have fun.


----------



## minus.fireal

Day of the Tentacle


----------



## VulcanDragon

Definitely Day of the Tentacle, yes. Fire away, minus.fireal.


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## Firestorm252

Oni?

ps2 launch game


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
Oni?

ps2 launch game









Yep, your turn.


----------



## Firestorm252

woot! i knew i recognized the UI









now for a game that needs a sequel:


----------



## BLKKROW

ignore


----------



## mushrooshi

Ring of Red


----------



## sudo pudge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Ring of Red


Yes, You're up.


----------



## cs_maan

Hurry hurry so I can guess, I haz a gewd one







.


----------



## mushrooshi




----------



## The_Ghost

can we get a hint?


----------



## mushrooshi

A guy from another game controls something in his game and in this game it is the same thing but not controlled by him.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


A guy from another game controls something in his game and in this game it is the same thing but not controlled by him.


Oh jeez. I got nothin.


----------



## The_Ghost

Idk


----------



## mushrooshi

2nd Screeny


----------



## The_Ghost

Death Race


----------



## mushrooshi

Nope


----------



## The_Ghost

i give up


----------



## Hueristic

Lokks like bladerunner movie, so I guess...

Bladerunner?


----------



## felipeanon

snatcher?


----------



## Tainok

Snatcher

Edit: damn.. beat to it


----------



## mushrooshi

yes it is snatcher


----------



## VulcanDragon

Felipeanon, you're up...


----------



## cs_maan

Hurry or else I'm posting mine, I've been waiting for a week.


----------



## Hueristic

OMG, HURRY I gotta Piss!


----------



## cs_maan

Lol can I just post mine, pretty please







.


----------



## Hueristic

AFA as I go I say go for it, edit it out if he shows up (unless you say no Vulcan).


----------



## cs_maan

Well here goes, I'll edit it out if anyone has any objections







.










Have fun.


----------



## Hueristic

Rune


----------



## cs_maan

Nein!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Nein!

@#!%%! I thought I got it!







well that's it I got no clue. That split screen is pretty wierd (you should take it down) that one could go 24 hours!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Clive Barkers Undying

you wanna know whats really creepy? i came into the thread this morning thinking, i hope i win the next guess coz im gonna post a Clive Barkers Undying screenshot. when i saw it there i almost freaked myself out. true story.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
Clive Barkers Undying

AHHH!!!! I think you got it!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
Clive Barkers Undying

you wanna know whats really creepy? i came into the thread this morning thinking, i hope i win the next guess coz im gonna post a Clive Barkers Undying screenshot. when i saw it there i almost freaked myself out. true story.

Ding ding ding!! You got it hahah







.

Wow that is creepy though







I've been saving it for a week.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i still rate it as one of if not the most scariest game i've ever played.

ok sorry for the delay in posting, im at work and its only midday, i promise when i get in tonight ill post up my screen. if thats too much of a hold up someone can go in front of me if you want.


----------



## CJRhoades

No one I knew played this game but I loved it.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
No one I knew played this game but I loved it.










Read the rules. You win, you post. Or else no.

And the game is Baldur's Gate. Rename the JPG next time.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Read the rules. You win, you post. Or else no.

And the game is Baldur's Gate. Rename the JPG next time.









Ahhh... whoops? Lol I just clicked last page and saw what people were doing and decided to post


----------



## gtarmanrob

so sorry for the delay guys. ok here we go


----------



## cs_maan

Call of Cthulu?


----------



## trogalicious

one of the hitman games..?


----------



## minus.fireal

Hitman 2 : Silent Assassin


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Hitman 2 : Silent Assassin

for PS2 I think... I remember that map.

yeah dude, that's it. here's your proof:










I'd feel comfy in saying that you're up.


----------



## minus.fireal

Thanks, Trog. You gave me the idea. I knew i'd seen that UI before.


----------



## cs_maan

I want to say Turok, but something tells me its Carnivores?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Looks like Jurassic Park: Trespasser.


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Looks like Jurassic Park: Trespasser.

Thats it, your turn.







sorry i had to lol


----------



## VulcanDragon

Next:


----------



## cs_maan

Grim Fandango?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nope.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Grim Fandango?


i was thinking that but the graphics are too good and not animated enough


----------



## trogalicious

7th guest?


----------



## Gandalf

Graphics look almost oblivion-esque - is it some sort of heavily modded oblivion?


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha yeah mine was Hitman 2 for PC not PS2. it just looks like that now compared to what we have today.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Next:



from dusk till dawn or
evil dead


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Next:



never played either game but the graphics style kinda looks like something from a Fallout or Fallout 2 cutscene.


----------



## Hueristic

Call of Cthulu


----------



## VulcanDragon

No one has been right so far...but trogalicious was tantalizingly close.


----------



## trogalicious

11th hour?


----------



## Hueristic

12th hour

8th Guest!


----------



## VulcanDragon

11th Hour it is, trog's turn.


----------



## trogalicious

and heeeere we go:


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Is that enterprise? Holy crap.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 
Is that enterprise? Holy crap.

nope, sorry.


----------



## minus.fireal

Metropolis.


----------



## Hueristic

I call Foul! That's not a full screenie!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Metropolis.

That's it. You're up.

Oddly, the same guy that worked on 7th guest/11th hour had put time in on the production of Metropolis... and tons of other games as well.


----------



## Hueristic

Nice get "minus.firea", You guys have hit on a theme I've never got into at a time when I was playing every other game out there! LOL

BTW has anyone played "I have no mouth and I must scream"? I read the book (ellison kiks butt) but never even knew the game existed until I started looking for that 11th hour game!


----------



## minus.fireal

Oddly enough I have "I have no mouth and I must scream". Got given it as a b-day present.

Here's a new screenie.


----------



## gtarmanrob

omg i know that one and i cant remember what its frickin called lol...


----------



## Hueristic

pirates?


----------



## minus.fireal

Maybe the "junks" in the background will give you a clue.


----------



## Hueristic

Chinese Pirates!


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Chinese Pirates!


Nope, but I loled.


----------



## ChinMusic

Myth?


----------



## trogalicious

heart of china


----------



## newphase

Emperor: The middle kingdom?


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


heart of china


Thats it. Trog, you're up.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Thats it. Trog, you're up.


 cool beans... will post a new one in just a sec. Uploading a screenie to photobucket currently.


----------



## trogalicious

aaaand the new hotness for the moment:


----------



## Hueristic

Chinese Ninja Pirates Invade!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Chinese Ninja Pirates Invade!


your tu.....

....waaaaait. No, that's not it.


----------



## trogalicious

okay, time for a bump and a hint...

This is a screenshot from the NES version of the game. It was also released for other platforms, but I couldn't post any of them because it had the title of the game in the screens. Released somewhere between 1986 and 1989


----------



## Microsis




----------



## jaded25

is that rolling thunder??


----------



## minus.fireal

Rolling Thunder

Edit: Buggerit

Proof for Jaded25, It's your turn.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaded25*


is that rolling thunder??


indeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Rolling Thunder

Edit: Buggerit

Proof for Jaded25, It's your turn.


aaaand thank you for being around. I kept trying to update the thread from my blackberry and must've missed it.


----------



## ChinMusic

Is that the ORIGINAL Rolling Thunder?? I've only seen the 2nd and 3rd games, I didn't even know a first one actually existed...


----------



## VulcanDragon

Only two hours left before your time for posting is up, jaded...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChinMusic*


Is that the ORIGINAL Rolling Thunder?? I've only seen the 2nd and 3rd games, I didn't even know a first one actually existed...


yeah, it was the original. Good stuff. The sequels were good games, but the first one had me hooked.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Looks like jaded just lost his turn. Should fireal post instead now?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nope, goes back to Trog to post again.


----------



## Afrodisiac

K. Go trog gogogo.


----------



## trogalicious

alright, here we go:

I'll be back around 8:30 am, if someone gets it before then, just post proof and go on with the next.


----------



## trogalicious

Alright, time for a hint and a bump: 
This particular screenshot is from the DOS release of the game. It was published by the same company that was responsible for Lemmings, Destruction Derby, Destruction Derby 2, and Wipeout. They dominated the playstation market in 95, but the game in the screenshot was released in the decade before the 1995 playstation success.


----------



## Stevo

Its Menace, ill post in a bit

EDIT:

K here is the new game,


----------



## trogalicious

rc pro am


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


rc pro am


You are right.

I had an awesom game about a week ago to post but i forgot it, hopefully next time ill remember it.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
You are right.

I had an awesom game about a week ago to post but i forgot it, hopefully next time ill remember it.

If it's cool with everyone else, I'll give up my turn to you to figure out that awesome game. I'm super tied up (on my blackberry, in a meeting right now) for the rest of the day.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
If it's cool with everyone else, I'll give up my turn to you to figure out that awesome game. I'm super tied up (on my blackberry, in a meeting right now) for the rest of the day.











So... Stevo goes again?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 









So... Stevo goes again?

I'll PM him. I cant pull screenies from my phone.


----------



## Stevo

Here i go again.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

is it huh huh? Or Unicycle pro deluxe edition game of the year!


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


is it huh huh? Or Unicycle pro deluxe edition game of the year!


If i was gonna name the game that would have been it, but thats not it.


----------



## TheCh3F

uniracers


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


uniracers


Your up


----------



## TheCh3F

Hope this isn't too difficult

Edit: I'll post a winner when I see the correct answer!

Game is not: Marble Madness

Hint #1: Picture shows the final level 9th hole
Hint #2: Created by someone who was also involved in the development of Marble Madness
Hint #3: This is an 80's game published by EA
Hint #4: This game's creator also founded the company Sandcastle while studying at Stanford University

Thats it for hints. YOU can get this if you get those wheels moving. Hint #4 is practically giving the answer.


----------



## bwoasis

Marble Madness?


----------



## TheCh3F

Hints added


----------



## Stevo

hints aren't good enough


----------



## TheCh3F

Hint #4 added. There is enough relevant hint information to get this. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## minus.fireal

Will Harvey's Zany Golf.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Will Harvey's Zany Golf.


Correct... gah!!!! Had to give too much info in the hints









You're up!


----------



## minus.fireal

Here's an easy one:


----------



## TheCh3F

The Even more Incredible Machine!


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
The Even more Incredible Machine!

Yes, thats the one. Your turn.


----------



## TheCh3F

K this might be somewhat easy but the original game I wanted to post had only 1 source on the internets! Too many good ones from my childhood.

2 pictures for this game


----------



## minus.fireal

Big Bird's Egg Catch.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Big Bird's Egg Catch.


Got it. GO!


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## nonzenze

Laura Bow 2 - The Dagger of Amon-Ra?


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nonzenze*


Laura Bow 2 - The Dagger of Amon-Ra?


Yep, your turn.


----------



## nonzenze




----------



## Ryan747

Wow i know this game i cant remember name grrrrrrrr


----------



## nonzenze

Wow 20 hours and not a single guess. This game really is obscure isn't it? Few more hours and I'll post a different game.


----------



## Cepheus

Looks Zelda-ry. Am I wrong or am I wrong?


----------



## Le_Loup

Reminds me of some of the viking games for the old sega game.


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cepheus*


Looks Zelda-ry. Am I wrong or am I wrong?


sorry you are wrong. Here's another screenshot


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Reminds me of some of the viking games for the old sega game.


You're on the right track


----------



## Dennisjr13

Sorcerian?


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennisjr13*


Sorcerian?


Sorcerian it is. You're up


----------



## CorpussStalker

I've been following this thread for ages now and still haven't gotten one, Amstrad 464 or C64 I might have a chance though


----------



## sudo pudge

nonzenze, you're up again, Dennisjr13 has had a day.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sudo pudge*


nonzenze, you're up again, Dennisjr13 has had a day.


/agree GO!


----------



## Stevo

I'm going to break the rules... but if a game isn't posted in 1.5 hours then im gonna post something.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
I'm going to break the rules... but if a game isn't posted in 1.5 hours then im gonna post something.

Give nonenze his day.


----------



## Hueristic

Pm'd


----------



## VulcanDragon

Well, I've got it at two days...I hate it when this happens, we don't really have a rule for it.

The next "winner" back is minus.fereal, and he's online at the moment it looks like? Care to post one, minus?


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## Afrodisiac

******* Rampage?


----------



## minus.fireal

Damn, that was quick. Your turn, Afro.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Preparing post, will post as soon as I find something good.


----------



## Afrodisiac




----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 









That looks eerily similar to Revolt... maybe the second revolt! if that was ever made?


----------



## Hueristic

Hot Wheels?


----------



## The_Ghost

hint?


----------



## minus.fireal

Mad Tracks


----------



## Afrodisiac

You bastage. Yeah it's Mad Tracks.


----------



## minus.fireal

Tineye FTW!


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Tineye FTW!










688 attack sub


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
688 attack sub

Crap, I've got to make these harder! Your turn.


----------



## Hueristic

damn you beat me! I knew that one


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Tineye FTW!

Dirty cheater you.


----------



## Hueristic

"Tineye" didn't know what it was.

Hahaha good luck trying that on mine! All mine are created my me!


----------



## jacksknight

Sorry i took so long, easy one for you.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Sorry i took so long, easy one for you.










Tried tineye, It's cheat for this game.

http://hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.c...tartropics.htm


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Tried tineye, It's cheat for this game.

http://hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.c...tartropics.htm

What the hell is tineye?


----------



## Afrodisiac

You put in the URL of the JPG and it shows you everywhere the same picture is located.

So I saved an image from Gamespot, named it "WIODJWUDIJW", uploaded it to my Photobucket, he took the URL to tineye and it linked him to the Gamespot page of the game; easy win.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


You put in the URL of the JPG and it shows you everywhere the same picture is located.

So I saved an image from Gamespot, named it "WIODJWUDIJW", uploaded it to my Photobucket, he took the URL to tineye and it linked him to the Gamespot page of the game; easy win.


Pretty lame, kinda defeats the purpose of this thread.


----------



## sudo pudge

If you take your own screenshots, you're good.


----------



## Choppah4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sudo pudge*


If you take your own screenshots, you're good.


could also change the file name


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choppah4*


could also change the file name










that doesn't work. I tried with a file I had on my hd and it got found easily.

I'm thinking make a black border and resave.

This thing probally uses some hash type check or mds sum algoritm.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choppah4* 
could also change the file name









I always change the file names, and i post them in my photobucket. Think ill not worry about this thread anymore since people cheat.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol i thought the idea of this thread WAS to post your own screenshots. i think there needs to be a rule change.

only post your own screenshots, preferably games you own. if its on console, digital camera will do the trick, or camera phone if its clear enough.


----------



## Microsis

who's up?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choppah4*


could also change the file name










You should have read what I posted. I downloaded the file, renamed it to something completely random, like [email protected])2ie1923 and uploaded it to my photobucket.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


You should have read what I posted. I downloaded the file, renamed it to something completely random, like [email protected])2ie1923 and uploaded it to my photobucket.


YUP, I was just pointing out we've been holed. Go ahead and post again.

I only post my own screenies so I won't have this problem but you guys that dnload them might want to go in paintbrush and change something and I'll bet that will defeat it.

your up.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Oh, sick. Hm, I don't really have a stack of rare games lying around








I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I added the green text to deter cheaters.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*











I added the green text to deter cheaters.


----------



## gtarmanrob

House of the Dead


----------



## cs_maan

Uhh is it Saving Private Zombie?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Hueristic you could of changed the file name man lol..

hint:

right click-save target as. ruins everything.


----------



## cs_maan

Sorry I couldn't resist









Don't count me I'll edit my other post.


----------



## sudo pudge

TinEye wins again

You have to take your own screenshots! Don't cheat and pull them off the web!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Wow this thread is kinda borked now that tineye cheaters have been exposed


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sudo pudge* 
TinEye wins again

You have to take your own screenshots! Don't cheat and pull them off the web!

I tried taking pictures of my PSP screen but it didn't work out cause I'm not very good at taking pictures.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

good thing i take my own pictures of my games


----------



## VulcanDragon

I just don't have all of the old games installed, nor am I going to do that for this thread. If people are going to cheat with TinEye, then this game is pretty much over.

Kill all cheaters. Kill them twice if you can. They ruin everything.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
I just don't have all of the old games installed, nor am I going to do that for this thread. If people are going to cheat with TinEye, then this game is pretty much over.

Kill all cheaters. Kill them twice if you can. They ruin everything.

no kidding. kinda wish we could get an admin in to clean out the posts referring to it and re-establish some kind of order.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Like I said to Hueristic in a PM, the game is pretty much over.


----------



## trogalicious

It's damn shame too.. first billy mays, then this. If it's any consolation, today is the first I've ever heard of that crap. Yeah, it only takes one person to screw up a great, long-running thread with some sort of cheat.


----------



## [Teh Root]

It ovur.


----------



## metala

No It's not


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metala* 
No It's not










Yeah, it actually kinda is.
1. You don't just come in here and post a random game to start with, so there's that going against this screenshot.
2. Folks are using some website that picks up on the screenshots and there's no effort involved in researching to find the games anymore.


----------



## Afrodisiac

$20 says those guys who went on magic streaks on this thread, or those guys who get everything right, have been using this site from the beginning.

I posted a game that I was 10000% sure nobody would know and yet it was found.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
$20 says those guys who went on magic streaks on this thread, or those guys who get everything right, have been using this site from the beginning.

I posted a game that I was 10000% sure nobody would know and yet it was found.

thats what im starting to think now. i had no idea a site like this existed, or even could exist. im kinda impressed i must admit (@ the site), but come on.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
$20 says those guys who went on magic streaks on this thread, or those guys who get everything right, have been using this site from the beginning.

I posted a game that I was 10000% sure nobody would know and yet it was found.

mobygames + google image search + growing up in the 80's worked for me.

plus having hours of time to spare at work...


----------



## Afrodisiac

What I do is look for clues in the screenshots.

Like one of the screenshots had a foreign name in it. I Googled it and found out it was a weapon from a game. Bingo.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


What I do is look for clues in the screenshots.

Like one of the screenshots had a foreign name in it. I Googled it and found out it was a weapon from a game. Bingo.


Exactly. 90% of these games aren't that hard to find... if you know how to search. If you grew up with a NES/SNES/Genesis, you can kinda gauge the time frame based on the graphics... etc. Genre isn't that hard.


----------



## gtarmanrob

thats how you're supposed to do it if you didnt know it straight away. i only got 1 right, and it was because i was playing the game and thought to myself, i wanna post a screen of this if i win. then someone posted a screen of that very game anyway.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


thats how you're supposed to do it if you didnt know it straight away. i only got 1 right, and it was because i was playing the game and thought to myself, i wanna post a screen of this if i win. then someone posted a screen of that very game anyway.


Yup, and all the more reason I posted games that had no (or very very minimal) identifying phrases in the screen if I could help it. The rolling thunder one took a few days. How many hundreds of side scrolling action shooters are out there, ya know?


----------



## gtarmanrob

off topic...your avatar is ****ed up man...


----------



## metala

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Yeah, it actually kinda is.
1. You don't just come in here and post a random game to start with, so there's that going against this screenshot. 
2. Folks are using some website that picks up on the screenshots and there's no effort involved in researching to find the games anymore.


1. Nope. It's not a random game, and zombie mash, was finished.
2. Try yourself on the map screenshot I posted. Tineye didn't show any results, that's why I posted it.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


off topic...your avatar is ****ed up man...










thanks







batboy keeps me in check.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metala*


1. Nope. It's not a random game, and zombie mash, was finished.
2. Try yourself on the map screenshot I posted. Tineye didn't show any results, that's why I posted it.


and was it your turn? no? okay then.

edit: even if it was, the game was tremulous. Now feel free to read the rules of the thread.


----------



## metala

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


and was it your turn? no? okay then.










ok.. It wasn't. But nobody wanted to say zombie mash and it was obvious because of the attachment name.


----------



## Nesix

Quote:



How do I prevent TinEye from crawling my site? Do you obey robots.txt?
The Tineye crawler does obey robots.txt. Adding a robots.txt file to your website with an entry to disallow "TinEye" will prevent TinEye from crawling it in the future.


Would this deter the cheaters if you did this?? (Taken from the site)


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nesix*


Would this deter the cheaters if you did this?? (Taken from the site)


the only thing that would really help is if we all snapped our own images/screenshots and hosted them on a site that would disallow tineye. Who is to say that there isn't a screen out there close enough to any other screenie that wouldn't be picked up from another source?

The thing is, at least to me, there's too much doubt injected for this to really keep going as it used to.


----------



## Flatline

Just played with it for a minute or two. Adding text doesn't do anything; cutting it and resizing it doesn't do anything either. So I got a little crazy....and here is what happened:

http://i44.tinypic.com/2rmt9qd.png

That doesn't show up any results. The original is from a google image search, one of the first to show up. I resized it, cut it, added text, and added white paint.

This game can continue, but it would take a little more effort now than a simple google search and posting.

Oh, btw, thanks to whoever mentioned this tineye thing in the first place....great job :/


----------



## Hueristic

Real bummer, BUT I have to say "there are too many quiters crying here rather than looking for a solution.

We're supposed to be OC'rs! Damn it! are we gonna let some site beat us?

PM a mod and get the robot.txt setup on our hosting gallery and find a way to stop screenies from being picked up.

Instead of crying find a solution!

Now what about if we put the screenie into a grid?? I.E. 4 SS's and saved? Will it still pick up?

As soon as we find a way to defeat the bot site then we can automate it.

Come on Boys grow up and find answers not point fingers! That's the backward thinking that would have us all living in caves still. /Rant off


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Oh, btw, thanks to whoever mentioned this tineye thing in the first place....great job :/


I'm actually very glad he did it. That's one spec of decency in him to admit what he uses to win. He probably also gave away the secret of most people in this thread.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


This game can continue, but it would take a little more effort now than a simple google search and posting.


I think the simplicity of the game was what brought a lot of folks in. I don't have the time to edit screenshots to avoid a cheat program before renaming/rehosting/posting them.

The game was easy, fun, and effectively ruined by some cheat site.


----------



## Flux

[email protected] everybody crying about Tineye, its been around for ages and has been used to beat this game before. Stop stealing other peoples screen shots and it wont be a problem. 
Mobygames and other websites make it easy to find screen shots just by guessing the console type and era.

Use your own images, problem solved.
Tineye and Mobygames are not new and are used all the time to find the screenshots in this thread. Some shots even still have MOBYGAMES written across them.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Just played with it for a minute or two. Adding text doesn't do anything; cutting it and resizing it doesn't do anything either. So I got a little crazy....and here is what happened:

http://i44.tinypic.com/2rmt9qd.png

That doesn't show up any results. The original is from a google image search, one of the first to show up. I resized it, cut it, added text, and added white paint.

This game can continue, but it would take a little more effort now than a simple google search and posting.

Oh, btw, thanks to whoever mentioned this tineye thing in the first place....great job :/


NOW, that is the spirit!

AFA mentioning it, You can't hide from Tech advances. You just have to evolve to them. And would you rather have one person useing this and not telling anyone (I think it's been happening) or would you like to know about it?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


*snip*


Well said but I think we all have a right to be naggy right now. This realisation was very irritating for me and probably many others.

By the way, what happened to your "Guess what I'm doing" thread? With the play-doh?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I think the simplicity of the game was what brought a lot of folks in. I don't have the time to edit screenshots to avoid a cheat program before renaming/rehosting/posting them.

The game was easy, fun, and effectively ruined by some cheat site.


Calm down Troggie. As soon as we figure out how to defeat it we can automate the process. Jeez you'd think someone "sucked the blood" out of your first born!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Well said but I think we all have a right to be naggy right now. This realisation was very irritating for me and probably many others.

By the way, what happened to your "Guess what I'm doing" thread? With the play-doh?


I just got a coffe in me and haven't got to that thread yet. This one has been takeing my whole morning so far!









I'll check it now.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


[email protected] everybody crying about Tineye, its been around for ages and has been used to beat this game before. Stop stealing other peoples screen shots and it wont be a problem. 
Mobygames and other websites make it easy to find screen shots just by guessing the console type and era.

Use your own images, problem solved.
Tineye and Mobygames are not new and are used all the time to find the screenshots in this thread. Some shots even still have MOBYGAMES written across them.


Mobygames is not a screenshot searching tool. You HAVE to know something about the games in order to find them, with the other site, you upload the screenshot and it does the work for you.

Mobygames =/= tinyeye

also, feel free to show me the colecovision/amstrad/atari screenshots from your own personal collection.


----------



## Rayce185

So is the picture from post 3618 still the current one to guess for?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


[email protected] everybody crying about Tineye, its been around for ages and has been used to beat this game before. Stop stealing other peoples screen shots and it wont be a problem. 
Mobygames and other websites make it easy to find screen shots just by guessing the console type and era.

Use your own images, problem solved.
Tineye and Mobygames are not new and are used all the time to find the screenshots in this thread. Some shots even still have MOBYGAMES written across them.


Alright smart guy tell me how we're going to get pictures of an NES game?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I just got a coffe in me and haven't got to that thread yet. This one has been takeing my whole morning so far!









I'll check it now.


No, the thread has disappeared, that's what I meant. I can't find it in my statistics or yours


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


So is the picture from post 3618 still the current one to guess for?


I believe that 3589 is the current one.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Mobygames is not a screenshot searching tool. You HAVE to know something about the games in order to find them, with the other site, you upload the screenshot and it does the work for you.

Mobygames =/= tinyeye

also, feel free to show me the colecovision/amstrad/atari screenshots from your own personal collection.


exactly Flux. and the point was, no one knew it was being used until it got brought to everyones attention in the open. so we have every right to "have a cry" about ****heads cheating and ruining a fun game.

sorry for the full frontal abuse but i dont like it when someone ruins a fun game by cheating, then has the nerve to try stick it to the genuine users complaining about the game being ruined.

and yeah, while i was one that believed in posting your own genuine screens, obviously thats not possible on older sub-1990 systems in the majority of cases.

the only way to fix this thread, is to pull a facist movement and ban the cheaters out right, no questions. and then ban anyone in the future who is caught cheating or strongly suspected of it. its a bit rough, so cheaters be thankful this community is a decent one.


----------



## Jnesses

http://firenes.en.softonic.com/

found that on lifehacker a long time ago, use that for screenshots now

http://lifehacker.com/394597/firenes...o-your-browser


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


and yeah, while i was one that believed in posting your own genuine screens, obviously thats not possible on older sub-1990 systems in the majority of cases.


Short of downloading an emulator, then getting a rom of the game you want to post, yes.

MAME would probably play almost all of these old games you guys post.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Short of downloading an emulator, then getting a rom of the game you want to post, yes.

MAME would probably play almost all of these old games you guys post.


 and for those of us who post from work, behind a firewall and can't run emulators?


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


I believe that 3589 is the current one.


WHoa, no clue...


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


and for those of us who post from work, behind a firewall and can't run emulators?


Most emulators I've used are standalone; a USB flash drive could handle it.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


PM a mod and get the robot.txt setup on our hosting gallery and find a way to stop screenies from being picked up.


Not crawling OCN won't solve anything...the images on our site are just what are being compared to the search index. If the images are already in the index, then it's too late.

I do think I have a decent and simple workaround though: flip the image. (E.g. in Microsoft Paint, select Image --> Flip/Rotate; then Flip Horizontal. You now have a mirror image of the screenshot.) I tried this with the screen of Elder Scrolls: Arena I posted a while back, which is a _very_ common screenshot, it was actually on the back of the box. TinEye found a zillion of the original screenshots, it found _none_ of the mirror image shots. If it can't find this extremely common screen after a horizontal flip, I think we can trust that a horizontal flip is sufficient to beat TinEye.

The downside is that text and numbers are obviously reversed, but I think that at least we can continue the game despite these minor irritations.

So...who was up, anyway?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


[email protected] everybody crying about Tineye, its been around for ages and has been used to beat this game before. Stop stealing other peoples screen shots and it wont be a problem. 
Mobygames and other websites make it easy to find screen shots just by guessing the console type and era.


Good job missing the point completely.

Tineye is new to most of us here, clearly. The fact that some people already know about it, and have been using it to cheat for a long time, does not validate their cheating. If you don't want to play the game correctly, then don't play the game at all.

Cheaters suck and should die. We should not have to jump through hoops to prevent cheaters from cheating and ruining the game. If you disagree, you are wrong.


----------



## Jnesses

hello!?!?!?!?!?

http://lifehacker.com/394597/firenes...o-your-browser


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Most emulators I've used are standalone; a USB flash drive could handle it.


not everyone has admin rights on their machines. I can't install anything... standalone or not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jnesses*


hello!?!?!?!?!?

[URL=]http://lifehacker.com/394597/firenes...o-your-browser[/URL]


hello!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I don't have firefox at work, and can't install it.

thing is, if the game had been played as it was supposed to be played, we wouldn't have to be looking for workarounds.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


feel free to show me the colecovision/amstrad/atari screenshots from your own personal collection.


2True!









We'll get it sorted. I have way too many things on my plate to deal with this though. But all you guys that post in this thread all day at work obviousely have time on your hands so "GET to work on it!".









Hey here is an Idea, Email the tineye website and ask them!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


No, the thread has disappeared, that's what I meant. I can't find it in my statistics or yours










I don't know I just looked and haven't got a infraction (Didn't think there was anything wrong with it) or a PM. So I pm'd a editor. 
I think whomever removed it does not know what to do with it and it walks the TOS line somewhere and since they can't see the point of the thread they are unsure how to proceed!







But then again if they understood the reason they would have never removed it and they would have won the rep! Even if it would have been Virtual!









I'll get it sorted today and will have another screenie (I hope) to post in it.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jnesses*


hello!?!?!?!?!?

http://lifehacker.com/394597/firenes...o-your-browser


So not legal. Not the emulator in the browser, that's fine and dandy. Having all of those ROMs there at the click of a button, though...very much not legal.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


So not legal. Not the emulator in the browser, that's fine and dandy. Having all of those ROMs there at the click of a button, though...very much not legal.


I wonder if useing it for archived purposes (as we would) would be illegal? I think that would be a grey area.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Mobygames is not a screenshot searching tool. You HAVE to know something about the games in order to find them, with the other site, you upload the screenshot and it does the work for you.

Mobygames =/= tinyeye

also, feel free to show me the colecovision/amstrad/atari screenshots from your own personal collection.


No MG is not a search tool, but it can be used very effectively as a search tool. Just by knowing/guessing the correct platform, one can search by type of game etc etc. It may take a while but eventually the game can be found.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Alright smart guy tell me how we're going to get pictures of an NES game?


Well if there is a cheating element, then don't use easily obtainable images, that anybody is able to readily find via Google image search or such like. Like I said if you can't use your own image, then dont use that game, find another you have images of. 
That way it would defeat things like Tineye as the image you are using would not have been submitted to several websites.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


exactly Flux. and the point was, no one knew it was being used until it got brought to everyones attention in the open. so we have every right to "have a cry" about ****heads cheating and ruining a fun game.

sorry for the full frontal abuse but i dont like it when someone ruins a fun game by cheating, then has the nerve to try stick it to the genuine users complaining about the game being ruined.

and yeah, while i was one that believed in posting your own genuine screens, obviously thats not possible on older sub-1990 systems in the majority of cases.

the only way to fix this thread, is to pull a facist movement and ban the cheaters out right, no questions. and then ban anyone in the future who is caught cheating or strongly suspected of it. its a bit rough, so cheaters be thankful this community is a decent one.


I agree that cheating ruins all the fun, but that element will be around no matter the game, if there is a hole somebody will find it and use it to their advantage.

My point was this, its no good saying cheating is wrong when _some_ members do nothing to prevent it, like changing the name of the image so that the image name or numbers used by the site the image came from cannot be used to locate the image.

Maybe change the rules so that images from such sources cannot be used in this game. It has to be your own image. That would stop cheaters almost immediately. Maybe exclude things like calecovision because users are unable to obtain their own images.


----------



## Jnesses

im hooking up my sega genesis up today, ill take some screenshots if i can, i only have 5 or so games though


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Give nonenze his day.


I totally forgot about this on friday.... haha i was just gonna post the MJ game, no big whoop.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jnesses*


im hooking up my sega genesis up today, ill take some screenshots if i can, i only have 5 or so games though










Everyone's gonna be crawling in their attics tonight! LOLZ

Someone POST one from there private collection, I think we all need a chill pill and a diversion!


----------



## Jnesses

i actually have 11 games, ill take 2-3 per game, ill save most of them for use when this topic gets behind


----------



## Afrodisiac

I can't take a pic worth a crap. I tried taking pics of Infected which I posted last. I can upload if you want, they're hilariously bad


----------



## Jnesses

ill see if i can with this ghetto setup


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
I can't take a pic worth a crap. I tried taking pics of Infected which I posted last. I can upload if you want, they're hilariously bad









Yeah post one! It's still your turn anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jnesses* 


ill see if i can with this ghetto setup

Hah, I'll trade ghetto setups!


----------



## Afrodisiac

I officially forfeit my turn. I have a lot to do these few days, the UPS guy should be here in a few minutes









Have to build the PC and prepare the build log and everything


----------



## Jnesses

good luck afrodisiac

im also going to hook up my NES, i have a couple of games that still work

some of these games are going to be instantly recognizable


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Not crawling OCN won't solve anything...the images on our site are just what are being compared to the search index. If the images are already in the index, then it's too late.

I do think I have a decent and simple workaround though: flip the image. (E.g. in Microsoft Paint, select Image --> Flip/Rotate; then Flip Horizontal. You now have a mirror image of the screenshot.) I tried this with the screen of Elder Scrolls: Arena I posted a while back, which is a _very_ common screenshot, it was actually on the back of the box. TinEye found a zillion of the original screenshots, it found _none_ of the mirror image shots. If it can't find this extremely common screen after a horizontal flip, I think we can trust that a horizontal flip is sufficient to beat TinEye.

The downside is that text and numbers are obviously reversed, but I think that at least we can continue the game despite these minor irritations.

So...who was up, anyway?

Good job missing the point completely.

Tineye is new to most of us here, clearly. The fact that some people already know about it, and have been using it to cheat for a long time, does not validate their cheating. If you don't want to play the game correctly, then don't play the game at all.

Cheaters suck and should die. We should not have to jump through hoops to prevent cheaters from cheating and ruining the game. If you disagree, you are wrong.

about flipping the image, yes, in theory, but people can just save them to their computer and reflip them


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
I officially forfeit my turn. I have a lot to do these few days, the UPS guy should be here in a few minutes









I'll jump in with one as a diversion then. Image is flipped. It's still possible to cheat if you're a jackass of course, but we will hunt you down and kill you if you cheat.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

dont know the exact name of it, but i KNOW its for the jaguar


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
about flipping the image, yes, in theory, but people can just save them to their computer and reflip them









Thought of that after I posted. People taking that extra step to cheat need sharp sticks rammed into tight and sensitive orifices.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
dont know the exact name of it, but i KNOW its for the jaguar

Nope, not a Jaguar game! More recent than that.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Nope, not a Jaguar game! More recent than that.

oh, it has the looks of a jaguar game, cause i remember AVGN doing a review of a jaguar game that has the exact looks of that

i can proudly and honestly say that every image that i got right, i knew the game or i did damn hard research using clues on google


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
about flipping the image, yes, in theory, but people can just save them to their computer and reflip them









THANKS for quoting that! somehow I missed it.








Good Idea vulcan.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
I'll jump in with one as a diversion then. Image is flipped. It's still possible to cheat if you're a jackass of course, but we will hunt you down and kill you if you cheat.



Looks like a decent clone or possibly a predecessor?
Decent Ver.-1


----------



## VulcanDragon

It is a "spiritual predecessor" to games that are very popular today, but not Descent. In fact, a portable version of one of the modern games was just released that harkens back to this in many ways.

(I'm getting pretty close to giving it away if you're up to speed on your modern game reviews!)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
It is a "spiritual predecessor" to games that are very popular today, but not Descent. In fact, a portable version of one of the modern games was just released that harkens back to this in many ways.

(I'm getting pretty close to giving it away if you're up to speed on your modern game reviews!)

Tetris!
I'm obviousely not up to speed on modern game reviews


----------



## VulcanDragon

Heh, no, not Tetris.


----------



## venom55520

amplitude?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *venom55520* 
amplitude?

So close you can taste it...


----------



## Flatline

Frequency?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Frequency?

Bingo! You're up.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
So close you can taste it...

oooh, no wait, i remember, frequency!

EDIT: oh someone beat me


----------



## Flatline

I almost feel bad getting that one...thanks venom









Just took this one:


----------



## VulcanDragon

Got to be Final Fantasy 7, that looks like Cloud's spiky hair to me.


----------



## Flatline

Right you are. Your turn Vulcan.


----------



## VulcanDragon

This might be a little tougher, I don't believe this was incredibly popular. As an opening hint, it's an SNES game.


----------



## Hueristic

I can't see it! It's like upside down or sumptin!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Just flipped horizontally. That isometric viewpoint looks odd, but it was actually really cool back in the day. It's the same view that the PC games of this series used at the time (that's another hint, albeit a weak one.)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Just flipped horizontally. That isometric viewpoint looks odd, but it was actually really cool back in the day. It's the same view that the PC games of this series used at the time (that's another hint, albeit a weak one.)


LOLz,







ur living up to the spock image! I was makin a funny!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Dittoz

Ultima Gaiden

I knew it was an Ultima game. But the only one I played on SNES was Ultima 6. Didn't know this game was made until I googled it.


----------



## TheCh3F

Ultima:
Runes of virtue II


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Ultima:
Runes of virtue II


I think we're both right. The game had two names. One in English & one in Japanese. (I think).


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dittoz*


I think we're both right. The game had two names. One in English & one in Japanese. (I think).


Hmm...Runes of Virtue II was what I was going for, didn't know it had a different name in Japan. But it does look like it's the same game, so I guess Dittoz should get to go.


----------



## Dittoz

One of my favorites from awhile back. Might be too easy.


----------



## bwoasis

Act Raiser?


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwoasis*


Act Raiser?


Bingo. Your turn. Knew that one was too easy lol.


----------



## Hueristic

LOL I was gonna guess warlords 1, It looks like it!


----------



## Jnesses

how long does he have to upload a pic?

i took pics of one game, its going to stump everyone


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jnesses*


how long does he have to upload a pic?

i took pics of one game, its going to stump everyone


24hours and you have to get one right to have the right post one


----------



## bwoasis

Sorry it took so long to post a pic


----------



## dubz

Gyromite


----------



## bwoasis

Correct! Your turn, dubz


----------



## dubz




----------



## WannaBeNoob

Stellar 7!!!!!!!

I KNOW, I'm right so. Posted pic Below.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

This should be easy, "Sprayed" to try and confuse tinyeye, didn't work. but if you have to use it to get this, you fail at video games.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

warcraft 2?


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Winnar!!!!!


----------



## Choppah4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan*


warcraft 2?


yesh me lord... wut iz it!?!


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

this should be easy


----------



## Hueristic

oregon trail? actually never played it but my nephew used to. HAH, found a use for that cheat program I checked and I''m right!











Dammit This is my screenie and the damn thing found it!









It's easy anyway.


----------



## VulcanDragon

That's a wonder from either Civ3 or Civ4, can't say off the top of my head which one.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


That's a wonder from either Civ3 or Civ4, can't say off the top of my head which one.


Close But no cigar!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Jeez, I would have bet money on that.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Jeez, I would have bet money on that.


I could give you a hint, but then you would get it immediately and what fun would that be!


----------



## denrocks2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


oregon trail? actually never played it but my nephew used to. HAH, found a use for that cheat program I checked and I''m right!











Dammit This is my screenie and the damn thing found it!









It's easy anyway.










Palace_Tycoon.jpg

Is it Palace Tycoon?


----------



## Hueristic

fail!







But You may have helped someone!


----------



## The_Ghost

age of empires 3?


----------



## Flatline

Sims 2?


----------



## Jnesses

Civ III
http://www.civfanatics.com/images/civ3/palace.jpg

it looks almost the same, the X is the same on both


----------



## The_Ghost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jnesses* 
Civ III
http://www.civfanatics.com/images/civ3/palace.jpg

it looks almost the same, the X is the same on both

I think you got it, they do look the same.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Ghost*


I think you got it, they do look the same.


Vulcan already guessed civIII


----------



## Jnesses

he guessed 2 games, idk if you could do that, thats why i googled civ 3 palace, and it came up with an image close to it


----------



## Crazy9000

Civ 3: conquests? lol


----------



## Jnesses

^i bet you got it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jnesses* 
Civ III
http://www.civfanatics.com/images/civ3/palace.jpg

it looks almost the same, the X is the same on both

Ding Ding Ding!

I thought Vulcan would get it after someone said what I named the file! Viulcan thought it was a wonder when it was the palace! He was soo close, If he had only said civIII I could have given it to him!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Ding Ding Ding!

I thought Vulcan would get it after someone said what I named the file! Viulcan thought it was a wonder when it was the palace! He was soo close, If he had only said civIII I could have given it to him!










I thought we were playing "Name that Game", not "Name what's in the screenshot".

Oh well, no worries, I've been busy since last night anyway.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*









I thought we were playing "Name that Game", not "Name what's in the screenshot".

Oh well, no worries, I've been busy since last night anyway.


 No I meant you would have been "spot on" with Palace rather than wonder, but even if you were I couldn't civ it to you with the civ Iv in there. Civ is just too easy, it's gott be exact.









Now that I see the other palace pics though mine doesn't look so grand! But at least Mine is built on Diety!


----------



## Jnesses

I'm at work right now but I will upload my screenshots in about 3 or so hours, i took 3-4 screenshots myself from an old game I had


----------



## Jnesses

no hints btw


----------



## Hueristic

Looks like MLB, I used to play that on BBS's.

But that was before SEGA so I'm probally wrong.

what do you mean no hints? there's a huge "SEGA" in the middle screenie!


----------



## Hueristic

Majors Pro Baseball?
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Majors-Pro-Ba...item1c0a9ccca0


----------



## Jnesses

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Majors Pro Baseball?
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Majors-Pro-Ba...item1c0a9ccca0

nope


----------



## Jnesses

i also gave hints earlier in the topic btw


----------



## Crazy9000

World series baseball?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
World series baseball?

i hate u even if its wrong i still hate u cus that was my guess


----------



## Jnesses

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazy9000* 
world series baseball?

ding ding ding winner!


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jnesses* 
ding ding ding winner!

thats so cheap i was so about to post that







god cus my uncle has tha game on the genisis lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Here is a game I just found, it's pretty fun. I have no idea if it was popular or not back in it's day.


----------



## venom55520

shouzan rail?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *venom55520* 
shouzan rail?

Nope


----------



## Microsis

Albion? I think it was posted earlier


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Albion? I think it was posted earlier









Yeah thats it. And with over 300 pages I'm sure lots of games were posted twice







.


----------



## Microsis

Could never finish this game...


----------



## VulcanDragon

Ultima 8: Pagan. Opening scene.

Edit: No need to wait for confirmation, I'm right. The "Dragon" in Vulcan Dragon is from the Ultima Dragons Internet Chapter...I knows my Ultima.

Here's next...shouldn't be too difficult. I never did finish this, I don't know why not...


----------



## Microsis

Legend of Zelda?


----------



## Flatline

Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening


----------



## VulcanDragon

Got to give it to Flatline. There are a lot of Zelda's, so getting the Link's Awakening subtitle was kind of important.


----------



## Flatline

Installed this one today....crazy game to play with a keyboard:


----------



## Microsis

BlazBlue?


----------



## esocid

Street Fighter 4


----------



## Flatline

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
Street Fighter 4

Your turn esocid.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i was gonna guess fatal fury


----------



## esocid

I hope someone else enjoyed this game as much as I did.


----------



## Hueristic

ShroomPower!


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
ShroomPower!









Lol, first thing that came to mind when I was naming it.


----------



## namelessnick1

Secret Agent?


----------



## blooder11181

green revenge?


----------



## gtarmanrob

i think he got it..(nameless)


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namelessnick1* 
Secret Agent?

Nope.


----------



## Afrodisiac

ShroomPower 3: Ultimate ReloadedÂ® GOTY Edition


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crystal Caves? If that is right, I couldn't even tell you how I got it. Never seen/played it before in my life. Crystal Caves just sounded familiar.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That was probably right, so here's the next one -


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Sacred Underworld, Great game. I'd know that HUD anywhere.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 
Sacred Underworld, Great game. I'd know that HUD anywhere.

It's all yours! Just installed the game yesterday, have never played it before but it looks good.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Should be obvious, I do easy ones to give the not so serious gamers a chance.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 









Should be obvious, I do easy ones to give the not so serious gamers a chance.

KKKK King Kong.


----------



## Psycho Homer

King Kong!


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Flack got it first, You're up!


----------



## Flack88

This should be a good one, a little hint its a mod for standard game


----------



## Argorn5757

star wars: something


----------



## Afrodisiac

Jedi mod for Quake.


----------



## Flack88

Nope keep trying







its a gr8 mod.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
This should be a good one, a little hint its a mod for standard game











IDK what mod it is, but it looks like it's based off of SW:JK:Jedi Academy.

Something Episode 3 tho...


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Is it the Star Wars: Battlefront II Bounty Hunters vs. Jedi mod?


----------



## Flack88

Nope, DesertRat is on the right lines.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Crystal Caves? If that is right, I couldn't even tell you how I got it. Never seen/played it before in my life. Crystal Caves just sounded familiar.


Lol, well that's impressive.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
ShroomPower 3: Ultimate ReloadedÂ® GOTY Edition


































Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
Lol, well that's impressive.

He does that!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Episode 3 mod for Jedi Academy?

EDIT: haha basically what DesertRat said.

its that or Jedi Outcast


----------



## Flack88

It is Star Wars JK: Jedi Academy but with a mod that starts with the letters M and B.


----------



## Hueristic

Star Wars JK: Jedi Academy - More Booty! {rated XXX}


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Jedi Academy Movie Battles?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Jedi Academy Movie Battles?

Thats the one well done


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sorry guys, I forgot I had a guess on here. Here's the next one if it's not too late!


----------



## gtarmanrob

its...a fighting game...of some sort...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


its...a fighting game...of some sort...










Nope! War strategy. I can tell because I've seen alot of those in my day!


----------



## venom55520

custom robo?


----------



## Interpolation

Considering it says 'insert coins' in the bottom right corner, has a 2 digit timer in the top middle and has HP bars for opposing players im going to second the notion that might be a fighting game.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Interpolation* 
Considering it says 'insert coins' in the bottom right corner, has a 2 digit timer in the top middle and has HP bars for opposing players im going to second the notion that might be a fighting game.

No you fell for it! It's Photoshopped, I can tell cause...


----------



## lordnoak

Street Fighter - Japan, war of the Anime?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


Considering it says 'insert coins' in the bottom right corner, has a 2 digit timer in the top middle and has HP bars for opposing players im going to second the notion that might be a fighting game.


RTS for sure.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Come on guys, not even close. It is a fighting game, released on arcade and DC. I think I even posted it before.


----------



## TheCh3F

Tech Romancer


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Tech Romancer

There it is. If I did post it twice, it deserved it. One of my fav games.


----------



## TheCh3F

Good luck people. Not too old of a game.


----------



## Hueristic

Side screen fighter?
J/K ; ) I don know! : ) reminds me of aquamark though.


----------



## Hueristic

Side screen fighter?
J/K ; ) I don know! : ) reminds me of aquamark though.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Side screen fighter?
J/K ; ) I don know! : ) reminds me of aquamark though.


Negative. This is a PC based title.


----------



## blooder11181

warzone 2100


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


warzone 2100










You have the first letter correct. "w"


----------



## DaMirrorLink

dammit, i know this game, i recognize the graphics, i played it like, 3 or 4 years ago and quit but i remember the game X_X


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
dammit, i know this game, i recognize the graphics, i played it like, 3 or 4 years ago and quit but i remember the game X_X

I believe it was a mainly a "bundle" game that came with certain video cards. My friend had it and we all enjoyed the LAN aspect of it. Excellent single player mode as well.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Was this game based on, like, alien planets? And the enemy's are different weird alien things?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Was this game based on, like, alien planets? And the enemy's are different weird alien things?


Tanks


----------



## TheCh3F

Wow sorry for not checking this after 24hours.

The answer was: *Wild Metal Country*

And actually Rockstar released the game for free here.


----------



## TheCh3F

Good luck with this one. I will accept either the Japanese name or the US release name.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

oh oh can i post one
lol aghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

R2beat?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan* 
R2beat?

Nope.


----------



## TheCh3F

*Hint #1*: The name of the _English_ version had two words in the title, same word for both.

If that isn't clear, ex: _"XXX XXX"_

*Hint #2*: Correct number of letters in the title shown above (6 total).


----------



## Stevo

more hints


----------



## TheCh3F

*Hint #3*: Was a Playstation release, 1997 by Konami (America).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Poy Poy?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Poy Poy?

Got it!

Figured that last hint would catch a winner.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wasn't the hint really, just haven't checked the thread in a bit. Here's the next one -


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hint - Terrible game for the PlayStation


----------



## gtarmanrob

i picked it was the playstation straight out...just trying to suss out what game it is coz i swear i know it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The pic disappeared, it was "ODT", aka "Or Die Trying". Should I just post a new game? Here it is just in case -


----------



## TheCh3F

Deception III: Dark Delusion


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That's the one!


----------



## TheCh3F

The series name will suffice for this one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Marathon 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Marathon 1, 2, or 3?


Marathon it is. This game went open source I believe.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Here we go...


----------



## kz26

I want to say Oblivion...please don't shoot me if I'm wrong


----------



## Crazy9000

morrowind?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kz26*


I want to say Oblivion...please don't shoot me if I'm wrong










 Nope!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


morrowind?


 No again!


----------



## pyra

Neverwinter Nights?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


Neverwinter Nights?


Sorry!


----------



## pyra

Fable


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


Fable


Wish I could say you guys are getting warmer...


----------



## TheCh3F

Gothic?

Two Worlds?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Gothic?


I'll take it! It was Gothic 2 in particular. I remember trying to go to that spot before you were supposed to and getting destroyed in seconds!


----------



## TheCh3F

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## TheCh3F

No one?! Wow!

*U.N. Squadron* for SNES. Give it a try!

Next game:


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


No one?! Wow!

*U.N. Squadron* for SNES. Give it a try!

Next game:











playstation 1 game ? right
name is.....................


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


playstation 1 game ? right
name is.....................


PS1 correct. Comon, you know this one...


----------



## VulcanDragon

Nope, I sure don't. PS1 is not a strength, I mostly stuck to FF, Tekken, and Madden on the PS1. Probably played more N64 games than PS1 games.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


PS1 correct. Comon, you know this one...


my brain almost fried to rem.....em....ber that na..me


----------



## TheCh3F

*Hint #1*: Each player is wearing an explosive vest. You may notice the "58" for each player. That is a count down timer which when it hits zero the respective player explodes. Capturing the glowing thingy (what the green player is about to get) on the bottom of the screen and dropping it in (for example) the blue goal just above him would decrease the blue player's time. If he rotated the "chamber" and scored in his green goal it would add time to him in effect giving him more time to live.

This game is extremely fun with 4 friends.


----------



## Ryan747

Mk?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Mk?


Negative. I gave a MAJOR clue in the first hint. Someone will find it.


----------



## dskina

Blast Chamber.

Edit: Proof

  
 YouTube - Blast Chamber  



 

I'm up. This should be easy.


----------



## Ryan747

biker mice


----------



## dskina

Correct.


----------



## Ryan747

My Fave old game


----------



## gtarmanrob

Monster Bash?


----------



## TheCh3F

Zombies ate my neighboors

CLASSIC!

This is another one of my ultimate favorite adventure style games. circa SNES


----------



## gtarmanrob

Little Angry Asian Man!


----------



## Crazy9000

The legend of the mystical ninja


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


The legend of the mystical ninja


Thats it!


----------



## Crazy9000

Sweet, first time I managed to google search a game lol.

The next game:


----------



## raveneon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Sweet, first time I managed to google search a game lol.

The next game:


Looks like one of the battletoads games...


----------



## Ryan747

^ ya


----------



## gtarmanrob

bahh

i KNEW it! i was gonna say battletoads but then thought nah, i dont think it is..


----------



## Crazy9000

It's nothing to do with battletoads







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Here is a new screenshot to get you guys off battletoads







, and a hint:

It was released on the Atari ST, Acorn Archimedes, PC, and Amiga.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Battle t...! oh wait


----------



## Stevo

Ah found it, Magic Pockets

with only 2 hours left...lucky me.

Here is the next one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Ah found it, Magic Pockets

with only 2 hours left...lucky me.

Here is the next one.


Good job. The Acorn Archimedes didn't have that many games released, so I knew someone should be able to get it from that.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Here is the next one.


testicle.bmp?


----------



## Stevo

ahah, this game was a pain from what i remember. I wanted to throw the cartridge against the wall but it was a friends.

I guess thats a hint, not a really good one though.


----------



## blooder11181

80Â´s games not in my brain

(ai o meu testÃ*culo esquerdo)


----------



## hobubu

http://img210.imageshack.us/i/allplatinum.png/
After many tries, finallay got all platinum.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hobubu*


http://img210.imageshack.us/i/allplatinum.png/
After many tries, finallay got all platinum.


thats cool but that is not the game,

here is another hint, its for nes


----------



## gtarmanrob

looks like Galaga..but i dont remember a big boss.


----------



## Stevo

nope not Galaga


----------



## chris.hoops78

Argus?


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


Argus?


Nope

EDIT:

Ok 24h is up, the game was Alpha Mission.

Next Game.


----------



## hyponerve

i.robot


----------



## chris.hoops78

Rainbow Balls!!!


----------



## Stevo

yes, damn its i.robot


----------



## hyponerve

ok easy one








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chris.hoops78

P.o.w?


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


P.o.w?


no


----------



## chris.hoops78

Super Mario Bros?


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


Super Mario Bros?


def not


----------



## hyponerve

24hr no one getting it??


----------



## blooder11181

lol
jail brake
prison break

on the door i see m.jail


----------



## chris.hoops78

Rampaging rapist?


----------



## chris.hoops78

Shawshank Redemption: The Video Game?


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


lol
jail brake
prison break

on the door i see m.jail


i will give it to you

JailBreak


----------



## blooder11181

kool


----------



## blooder11181

http://images.hi5.com/images/1x1_trans.gif


----------



## hyponerve

theres nothing there dude


----------



## chris.hoops78

I can't see it either.


----------



## phonyphonecall

lol, blank white games r THE HARDEST AHHH


----------



## theGourd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*


theres nothing there dude


So, Duke Nukem Forever?


----------



## chris.hoops78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theGourd*


So, Duke Nukem Forever?










Oh, very droll.









This must be No. 1 on my top list of games I couldn't give a flying **** about.


----------



## theGourd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


Oh, very droll.









This must be No. 1 on my top list of games I couldn't give a flying **** about.


Same here. TBH I haven't played a Duke Nukem game since the shareware 2D side scrollers back in the early '90s. The eyeball-tossing squid-thing from Duke Nukem 2 still gives me nightmares for some reason...


----------



## chris.hoops78

Anyway, can the current player please repost his pic, so we can get on with the game.


----------



## Stevo

1x1 trans?


----------



## Eastrider

That's just a GIF of 1x1 pixels... lol.


----------



## chris.hoops78

Should be a disqualification IMHO.


----------



## blooder11181

ops sorry

how to add pics here
i forgot to do that


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


how to add pics here
i forgot to do that


Several options. I upload mine to my Gallery (menu bar at the top of the page), then paste the link it provides into the text. You can also upload it as an attachment to the post (Additional Options section below the posting form), or upload the image to some other web site and enter the URL by clicking the Insert Image button (the yellow button with mountains on it right above the posting form).


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## chris.hoops78

Medal of Honor: Frontline?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

MoH- Airborne?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78* 
Medal of Honor: Frontline?

hint
not call of duty or medal of honor


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
hint
not call of duty or medal of honor

Turning Point: Fall of Liberty?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
Turning Point: Fall of Liberty?

nope


----------



## Chaoangel

the darkness?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Brothers in Arms?


----------



## theGourd

return to castle wolfenstein?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaoangel*


the darkness?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Brothers in Arms?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theGourd*


return to castle wolfenstein?


nope


----------



## TheMonster

Combat elite?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheMonster* 
Combat elite?

no

hint
universal soldier and ww2


----------



## TheMonster

I don't understand the hint, universal soldier was an old space game?


----------



## TheMonster

That's not a battlefield 1942/1943 game is it? Because if it was /quit being on a computer ever again.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Timesplitters 2? lol


----------



## DaMirrorLink

took a little bit of research and googling, but its Ubersoldier, never even heard of it till i found it, it was released in 06 and was under the radar


----------



## blooder11181

the movie universial soldier using dead soldiers

and using ww2 time


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
took a little bit of research and googling, but its Ubersoldier, never even heard of it till i found it, it was released in 06 and was under the radar

bingo
your turn


----------



## DaMirrorLink

next one, big image but i took it myself


----------



## Hueristic

RollerBall?


----------



## TheMonster

Under the radar  That's an understatement lol...never heard of it, it looks decent though.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

It was Bill Laimbeer's Combat Basketball, once you get good it is a really good game!

next one!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Streets of rage?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

nope, and not fatal fury either for the one who will guess that


----------



## TheCh3F

Rival Turf


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Yep, its your turn ch3f


----------



## TheCh3F

Another favorite from my childhood. Played this on my Tandy1000.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Fonzi the Builder?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


Fonzi the Builder?


Nope


----------



## chris.hoops78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Another favorite from my childhood. Played this on my Tandy1000.


I'm guessing therefore that this is an IBM compatible game?


----------



## Stevo

Any hints?


----------



## TheCh3F

*Hint #1*: Your character works in a factory which makes various Star Wars characters.


----------



## chris.hoops78

Holy **** I remember playing this now!!

Can't remember what's it's called tho.


----------



## Stevo

new game please


----------



## Threefeet

Night Shift?

EDIT :: Just confirmed that it is indeed Night Shift. I knew when he mentioned a Star Wars toy factory that it must be a Lucasarts game







Will post in a few minutes...

EDIT 2 :: Here ya go:









I won't be on for a few hours so prove it and move on


----------



## Stevo

astroids 3


----------



## Stevo

k, found it....Maelstrom

EDIT:
Here is the new game


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


k, found it....Maelstrom


That's it









You're up!


----------



## Stevo

Nobody can't get this one?


----------



## Conley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


k, found it....Maelstrom

EDIT:
Here is the new game


Ikaruga.

Game:


----------



## Stevo

majoras mask


----------



## Conley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


majoras mask


Yep.


----------



## Stevo

Next

Shouldn't be too bad hopefully


----------



## ZunePod

Anyone?


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZunePod*











Anyone?


Sorry zune, its not your turn and its chicken invader you might want to rename your pic before you post


----------



## ZunePod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Sorry zune, its not your turn and its chicken invader you might want to rename your pic before you post


Not my turn?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Harvest Moon?


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZunePod*


Not my turn?


Yeah, you have to guess the game and get it right before you can post an image.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Harvest Moon?


Correct


----------



## ZunePod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


Yeah, you have to guess the game and get it right before you can post an image.


Well that's slightly silly IMO.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZunePod*


Not my turn?


Rules are on Page 1, check it out its pretty useful.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZunePod*


Well that's slightly silly IMO.


Silly in the same sense as: Why do I have to wait until the other team gets three outs, I want to bat _noooooowwwww....._

Or if baseball isn't your thing, insert any game of your choice in there. The important part is the whining about having to follow rules that everyone else has been following forever.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Silly in the same sense as: Why do I have to wait until the other team gets three outs, I want to bat _noooooowwwww....._

Or if baseball isn't your thing, insert any game of your choice in there. The important part is the whining about having to follow rules that everyone else has been following forever.


















. So true though.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol told.

anyway Aaron's up.


----------



## Stevo

2 hours to go, then i post again









Ok, 24h rule.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


2 hours to go, then i post again









Ok, 24h rule.


Just gonna throw this out there considering I know nothing about PS1 turn-based JRPGs(assuming that's what it is)

Chrono Cross?


----------



## VulcanDragon

That was going to be my guess as well...the HUD looks somewhat familar, but in a "I've seen screenshots of that before" way, not in a "I've played that" way.


----------



## Stevo

It is not Chrono Cross, but it is an RPG


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of a New World?

edit: no the gui is completely different


----------



## Stevo

The Game was released on the PS2


----------



## Stevo

The game is to the EXTREME....


----------



## hyponerve

The Spirit of Eternity Sword


----------



## hyponerve

Valhalla Knights?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


The game is to the EXTREME....


Ah, that was the giveaway! Grandia Xtreme.


----------



## Stevo

vulcan is correct, yeah i just wanted to give it away....


----------



## VulcanDragon

Here's a game I enjoyed but never finished for some reason:


----------



## SlyFox

Red Dead Revolver


----------



## DaMirrorLink

4 minutes too late, i was about to say red dead revolver >.<


----------



## SlyFox

One of my favorite racing games from when I was younger.


----------



## oblivious

F1 Pole Position 64


----------



## SlyFox

Nope.

Hint: Playstation


----------



## nonzenze

im going to say formula one 2001


----------



## oblivious

Indy Car Series 2005


----------



## SlyFox

Big Hint: Title contained a F1 Drivers Name


----------



## Stevo

Andretti Racing


----------



## SlyFox

Woo winner.


----------



## Stevo

To keep the tradition for racing games, here is the next one.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Top Gear 2

Proof:









That took like 1 minute lol

next game


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*












Family Dog


----------



## DaMirrorLink

dittoz is correct


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


dittoz is correct


Yay me! I rock! Ok give me a minute

Ok here it is:










For you old school guys like me, this won't take very long at all.


----------



## SlyFox

Legend of the Red Dragon


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


Legend of the Red Dragon


Told you it wouldn't take long. Did you use to play the game, or did you cheat and use google?


----------



## SlyFox

I cheated and used google. Searched "Seth Able the Bard"


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlyFox* 
I cheated and used google. Searched "Seth Able the Bard"


It was really an excellent game. I need to try to find a bbs to telnet to that still has that game.


----------



## SlyFox

I've played games similar to it. MUDs.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlyFox* 
I cheated and used google. Searched "Seth Able the Bard"











Infernal?


----------



## gtarmanrob

looks too old for Infernal.


----------



## SlyFox

Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy

Someone else post a screeny.


----------



## Twinnuke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dittoz* 
It was really an excellent game. I need to try to find a bbs to telnet to that still has that game.

use mudconnect


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlyFox* 
Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy

Someone else post a screeny.

I'm someone else...


----------



## Stevo

hint: N64


----------



## Stevo

Released in 1997


----------



## runcmd3

mischief makers


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runcmd3* 
mischief makers

That is correct


----------



## Stevo

24 hour rule again......

Something easy to get the ball rolling.


----------



## nonzenze

that would be Turok 2


----------



## lordnoak

I hated that game.


----------



## nonzenze

Im fairly sure I'm correct, so i'm going to go ahead and post a pretty easy one. Hope is hasn't been posted already.


----------



## Crazy9000

Dragon Throne: Battle of Red Cliffs.


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Dragon Throne: Battle of Red Cliffs.


No sorry, on the right track though


----------



## Crazy9000

Aha, looks like it's a slightly earlier game from the same place, Fate of the Dragon?


----------



## nonzenze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Aha, looks like it's a slightly earlier game from the same place, Fate of the Dragon?

Fate of the Dragon it is. You're up.


----------



## Crazy9000




----------



## Crazy9000

HINT:

Was released on the Amiga, Atari ST, Commodore 64, PC, and ZX Spectrum. PC version is pictured.


----------



## SlyFox

F-19 Stealth Fighter


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


F-19 Stealth Fighter


That's it!


----------



## SlyFox

Sorry guys my computer at home is in pieces right now. Here's a relative easy on to get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Microsis

Micro Machines?


----------



## SlyFox

Nope


----------



## dubz

RC Pro Am!


----------



## SlyFox

Winner!! You're up dubz.


----------



## dubz




----------



## Dittoz

Stunts


----------



## dubz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dittoz* 
Stunts

nope


----------



## Dittoz

4d Sports Driving?

Edit: Nevermind...that's the same game as Stunts. Hmm...it looks just like that game, except it's obviously for the arcade.


----------



## n1helix

track mania


----------



## Dittoz

Nope I got it. "Hard Drivin'"


----------



## dubz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dittoz* 
Nope I got it. "Hard Drivin'"

Yessir!


----------



## Dittoz

Next:


----------



## gtarmanrob

descent


----------



## Hueristic

Nah, that's not descent. But that would be funny, I haven't checked this thread in weeks at least and the last one I remember was descent. Lol


----------



## DesertRat

Nvm.


----------



## Hueristic

Hint??


----------



## Sora1421

Sewer Shark

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ark_megacd.png


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sora1421*


Sewer Shark

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ark_megacd.png


Confirmed, post.


----------



## Sora1421

Hint: it was for PS1


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sora1421*











Hint: it was for PS1


scroll your page down to get scare by this picture
lol


----------



## Hueristic

Nice PIC! have no clue wat it is but I like!


----------



## Toybotaboy

I recognise it, but don't know where from...


----------



## Crazy9000

If that's for ps1, it's most likely a cut scene shot.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


If that's for ps1, it's most likely a cut scene shot.


nvm. I just quoted and repeated what you said


----------



## venom55520

i wanna guess fallout 2?


----------



## Sora1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


i wanna guess fallout 2?


nope!

It is a cut scene from my favorite RPG of all time barley beating out Final fantasy IX for the top spot. It's a highly underrated game for the simple fact not a lot of people played it.

EDIT: If someone actually can figure this out they will be my new best friend because that means they have actually played it!


----------



## Crazy9000

Legend of dragoon? I vaguely remember something like that in it.


----------



## Sora1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Legend of dragoon? I vaguely remember something like that in it.


hah so close but no


----------



## venom55520

chronocross?


----------



## gerikoh

yeah i'm guessing chrono cross.

but just in case, digimon world?


----------



## Sora1421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
yeah i'm guessing chrono cross.

but just in case, digimon world?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *venom55520* 
chronocross?

NOPE!

another hint: The main cast was three younger kids then again though, that's about 85% of all the RPG's out there haha


----------



## Radiopools

It's from Legend of Legaia. Yes I've played it, just stumbled into this thread. Very good game


----------



## Sora1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


It's from Legend of Legaia. Yes I've played it, just stumbled into this thread. Very good game










Yes!!! Thank You!!

It's a simply brilliant game. One of the most fun battle systems I have ever played in my life. Any hardcore RPG fan needs to play it. You're up now Radiopools


----------



## Radiopools

Perhaps too easy, but also easily my favorite game of all time.


----------



## bwoasis

SMT: Devil Summoner?


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
SMT: Devil Summoner?

so close it hurts


----------



## bwoasis

SMT: Nocturne? lol


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
SMT: Nocturne? lol

again, so close it hurts! XD


----------



## VulcanDragon

It's been a couple of days, we are way over time on this one. Time to move on.


----------



## SlyFox




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*












ape academy


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
It's been a couple of days, we are way over time on this one. Time to move on.

bah fine. it was Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 by the way


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


ape academy


Really close but no. Ape _______


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


Really close but no. Ape _______


ape escape


----------



## SlyFox

Correct! You're up.


----------



## gerikoh

dammit. beat me to it


----------



## blooder11181

this is easy (i think)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quake 4?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Quake 4?


no


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Far Cry?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Far Cry?


..........................................
.........nÃ£o


----------



## VulcanDragon

Um...SlyFox kind of line jumped there. No one guessed Radiopool's game, so he was supposed to post another one according to the rules...


----------



## Sora1421

It sure looks a lot like the pigmen from Doom but I never played Doom 3 so I can't say for sure.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sora1421* 
It sure looks a lot like the pigmen from Doom but I never played Doom 3 so I can't say for sure.

not doom


----------



## blooder11181

hint its a mod remake


----------



## CorpussStalker

Duke Nukem 3D remake or something?


----------



## vtech1

quake 3


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 








this is easy (i think)

Quake 2 on Q3a Engine? Doom 3 engine(idtech4)

proof


----------



## DesertRat

Should be a piece of cake.


----------



## gtarmanrob

wing commander 3


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
wing commander 3

too easy apparently.









Your turn.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol i was obsessed with that game.

ok, this one should be pretty easy for the older guys. easily one of my all time favourites


----------



## p-saurus

Death Rally?


----------



## p-saurus

I believe I'm right so I'll post what might be a tough one.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'll confirm the previous game was death rally.


----------



## vtech1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p-saurus* 
I believe I'm right so I'll post what might be a tough one.










Hover Bovver


----------



## p-saurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


Hover Bovver


You are correct, sir!


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p-saurus*


You are correct, sir!


this one should be a hard one


















10 hours and still no guesses?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p-saurus*


Death Rally?


lol sorry forgot i posted a screen yes it was indeed Death Rally


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Jet Force Gemini?


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Jet Force Gemini?


lol dam, your turn


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtech1* 
this one should be a hard one


















10 hours and still no guesses?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Jet Force Gemini?


DANG IT!
i knew that one


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*





Arvale: Journey of Illusion


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtech1* 
Arvale: Journey of Illusion

Nice one! What did you play it on?


----------



## vtech1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Nice one! What did you play it on?

pc lol
ok here is i hope a hard one


----------



## VulcanDragon

Looks like the Atari 5200 version of Robotron 2084. Awesome game.


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Looks like the Atari 5200 version of Robotron 2084. Awesome game.


AHH crap u guessed it,and it was for the 7800 not 5200


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


AHH crap u guessed it,and it was for the 7800 not 5200


Ah. I had the 5200 version, it looked strikingly similar. Played great on the 5200 with two controllers.

Here's the next one. Shouldn't be too hard olf the old schoolers, I think everyone had this back in the day.


----------



## gtarmanrob

goddamit i know that one i cant think of its name though ..


----------



## Crazy9000

PacSpider


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


PacSpider










I did used to think of this it as a Pac-Man rip-off.

Minor hint: Those are cars, not spiders.


----------



## Stevo

Indy 500


----------



## hyponerve

Dodge 'Em


----------



## Stevo

I'm pretty sure i got it right so here i go....

EDIT:: Sorry my bad


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


I'm pretty sure i got it right so here i go....


you are wrong


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Kileak? Never mind, someone posted prematurely!


----------



## Stevo

hyponerve are you going to post?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i can confirm its dodge 'em
http://www.atariage.com/software_pag...SoftwareID=984

you are up hyponerve


----------



## VulcanDragon

Yep, it's Dodge Em.


----------



## hyponerve

this should be easy for the old timers

many hours i spent on my amiga 1200 with this







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## blooder11181

blade runner?
ops no

i play that game ..................


----------



## hyponerve

no sir


----------



## hyponerve

come on guys 24hrs do ya give up?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Beneath a Steel Sky


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Beneath a Steel Sky


the man is correct a mundo









loved that game


----------



## Afrodisiac

My dad used to play it all the time when I was a baby. I find it random that I managed to remember what it was called


----------



## hyponerve

you were probably on his knee all the time while mom was out and the title screen has been embedded into your mind...lol


----------



## Afrodisiac

I have 6 hours to post something right? I might as well do it now even though I can't think of anything awesome. The only game I'm actively playing right now is Prey; I don't really play rare games


----------



## gtarmanrob

crash team racing


----------



## Stevo

crash nitro kart


----------



## Afrodisiac

Stevo got it.


----------



## Stevo

post....post.....POSTED


----------



## Shingetsu

ergheiz

Loved that game. Such a Fan boy


----------



## Shingetsu

Your turn, should be easy.


----------



## hyponerve

melty blood


----------



## BradleyW

tekken?

(wild guess)


----------



## Shingetsu

Hypo got it.
More specifically: Melty Blood Actress Again

Have at it


----------



## hyponerve

oldie








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CorpussStalker

Biplanes?


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Biplanes?


no sir


----------



## gtarmanrob

is it just me or is the image broken?


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


is it just me or is the image broken?


It is here too bro.


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*


no sir


try this guys


----------



## YuR!34

dang i played it on the good old commodore 64 ...... but ......FORGOT what it was called........


----------



## hyponerve

i will give this one until midnight until i change game

can i baffle my fellow OCN members at this?


----------



## blooder11181

i play one game similar to that on chinese 8-bit console 2 years ago

w.w. 1: flyer's?

and the other one

air knights


----------



## hyponerve

no sir

maybe i can give a hint: it was an arcade game in 1986


----------



## blooder11181

Sky Kid

i will try softer one


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
Sky Kid

i will try softer one

YEAH you are the winner..WELL DONE


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## blooder11181

is any1 here????


----------



## bwoasis

Krazy Ivan?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
Krazy Ivan?

your turn


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
Krazy Ivan?

post your game pic


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 









Painkiller?


----------



## blooder11181

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riks




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*












not your turn
desertrat turn


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


not your turn
desertrat turn


I was an idiot and it was nearly a day, my fault.









It's been over 24hrs since my post as of now so go ahead and let him go. Sorry guys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*












It's this^ guy's turn cuz I'm slow


----------



## MrMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*












i'm saying pick another one, or give a hint.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMan*


i'm saying pick another one, or give a hint.


wow... it's been 5 days.... holy crap. it's forfeited back to the previous person now, IIRC. Wouldn't that be me again?

edit: here


----------



## videoman5

*Star Trek: Armada II








*


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


*Star Trek: Armada II








*


Yeah, lol. that was too easy.

I don't have much of a clue on that 1. is it some SNES JRPG?


----------



## gtarmanrob

that looks earlier than SNES, perhaps not even Nintendo.


----------



## Manyak




----------



## Crazy9000

Wing Commander

Next Up:


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 









Well that was rude, you skipped right over me.









We're still on mine,


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Well that was rude, you skipped right over me.









We're still on mine, 










if it's still yours.
that's ImageFight, first level to be exact

still have that NES game at home









edit--------------
pretty sure it is, but i'll hold off til we figure out who's turn it actually is


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Well that was rude, you skipped right over me.









We're still on mine,









Sorry I just clicked latest post I didn't even realize it wasn't his turn lol.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
pretty sure it is, but i'll hold off til we figure out who's turn it actually is









It was definitely videoman's turn. If you are certain you are correct, then it's your turn now.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
if it's still yours.
that's ImageFight, first level to be exact

still have that NES game at home









edit--------------
pretty sure it is, but i'll hold off til we figure out who's turn it actually is









Shoot, I thought I could stump you guys. I still have the game, was ridiculously fun. Never could I figure out a way to beat the 3rd boss besides hiding at the bottom of the screen and hoping he didn't kill me. Is there anything other than luck that could beat him?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Well that was rude, you skipped right over me.









We're still on mine, 
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8563/lolzyex.png


Sorry, my bad


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Shoot, I thought I could stump you guys. I still have the game, was ridiculously fun. Never could I figure out a way to beat the 3rd boss besides hiding at the bottom of the screen and hoping he didn't kill me. Is there anything other than luck that could beat him?


Not that I know of. i always backed into that same corner and hope i didn't die X_X
that and I always got stuck with the bouncy ball weapon, which was completely useless for that fight too.

anyway, here's my entry.








check my previous entries for a hint


----------



## blooder11181

ninja gaiden?


----------



## Stevo

Shinobi for ps2
EDIT::

added hyperzzzz


----------



## Stevo

Used to play this game for hours, Very quick but fun


----------



## blooder11181

a quick view looks like sega saturn graphics but no..........


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
Used to play this game for hours, Very quick but fun

Bushido Blade?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

for sure Bushido blade


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


Bushido Blade?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


for sure Bushido blade


Not poster but, indeed it is.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...num=7&ct=image


----------



## Stevo

Bushido Blade is correct firestorm your up


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
Not poster but, indeed it is.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...num=7&ct=image

I love that game and still play it. The only "realistic" weapons game I have ever seen. I knew right away what it was.


----------



## Firestorm252

lol, educated guess








reminded me of the character models of a game ad i'd seen at the back of the FFVII manual, had to dig up that old manual to get the name though hahaha.

here's mine then


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


lol, educated guess








reminded me of the character models of a game ad i'd seen at the back of the FFVII manual, had to dig up that old manual to get the name though hahaha.

here's mine then










Gundam wing?


----------



## Shrimpykins

no fair, there are like eleventy-billion gundam games.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins* 
no fair, there are like eleventy-billion gundam games.

Yea, but hopefully my answer works.


----------



## Firestorm252

haha it's not Gundam Wing. that's a Zaku in the shot and not a Leo









here's a tip, it's one of handful of MS games that've made it over 'states side.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
haha it's not Gundam Wing. that's a Zaku in the shot and not a Leo









here's a tip, it's one of handful of MS games that've made it over 'states side.

So is it a gundam game at all? Gundam in the title? And could you tell what platform? Or like a time frame? Of when it came out.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
haha it's not Gundam Wing. that's a Zaku in the shot and not a Leo









here's a tip, it's one of handful of MS games that've made it over 'states side.

I got it! MS: Saga A new Dawn for ps2


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1* 
I got it! MS: Saga A new Dawn for ps2

bingo


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
bingo









that took me a whole 7 minutes, thank you very much.









Here is mine.


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think it's legit to block out parts from the game screenshot. Blocking out the dosbox name is good, but the game screenshot should stay stock.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, my only guess is Silent Hunter.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I don't think it's legit to block out parts from the game screenshot. Blocking out the dosbox name is good, but the game screenshot should stay stock.


Well considering it says the name of the game where it is just with a blue screen behind it, I think it is fair.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Well, my only guess is Silent Hunter.


Nope, sorry.


----------



## hyponerve

battleship?


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*


battleship?


Not even close. I will post another screenshot to try and help you guys out.


----------



## gtarmanrob

those weird looking characters look like Jimmy Neutron lol


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
those weird looking characters look like Jimmy Neutron lol

Yea but much better, it's on the crytek engine. Graphics are phenomenal.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1* 
Yea but much better, it's on the crytek engine. Graphics are phenomenal.

lolz

The screencap w/ the TV heads kinda creeped me out TBH.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


lolz

The screencap w/ the TV heads kinda creeped me out TBH.


Lol yes this game is scarier than fear.
Whats tbh mean?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1*


Lol yes this game is scarier than fear.
Whats tbh mean?


*T*o *b*e *h*onest


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


*T*o *b*e *h*onest


Oh ok.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Deap Fear?


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Deap Fear?


Nope.


----------



## blooder11181

kill those tv guys and warships


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
kill those tv guys and warships

Lol ummm nope? Alright it's been 24 hours and no1 has guessed it. I'll make this one a little easier. Oh and that game was Taco Bell Tek Kids, it came in a kids meal like 7 years back.









Alright here it is, get guessing.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1* 
Lol ummm nope? Alright it's been 24 hours and no1 has guessed it. I'll make this one a little easier. Oh and that game was Taco Bell Tek Kids, it came in a kids meal like 7 years back.









Alright here it is, get guessing.

there is no taco bell here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

hint? =(


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


hint? =(


Hint for the new one? Ummm. it's the 1st of 3 in a series. At leas pc series. There was one for ps2.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


there is no taco bell here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Lol sorry.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

well i have no idea by looking at it and googling death Frisbee brings up some odd things.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


well i have no idea by looking at it and googling death Frisbee brings up some odd things.


Lol, well this and the one after it were awesome games. I'm sure if someone that has played it comes and reads the hint and looks at the pic they will get it in no time.


----------



## neobloodline

If that aint SS Tribes I'll eat my dinner cold... without beer ... that would be horrible!


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neobloodline*


If that aint SS Tribes I'll eat my dinner cold... without beer ... that would be horrible!


Well i guess you will have warm dinner with a beer cus you are correct my friend.


----------



## neobloodline

Here be one of my all time favorites...


----------



## gtarmanrob

oh..i've played that but dont have a clue what its called now.


----------



## el gappo

im pretty sure that was on the sega, cant remember the name


----------



## neobloodline

Hint 1: mid 80's


----------



## neobloodline

hint 2:famicom


----------



## VulcanDragon

Faxanadu. Proof:

  
 YouTube - Faxanadu NES Complete Game Part 1/10!!!  



 
 
I actually guessed this the first time it was posted too, a couple of months ago. I don't know why this game stuck with me, I actually only played it for a few weeks, borrowed from a friend.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Here's the next one...old school.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Here's the next one...old school.




Commander keen .00001 beta?


----------



## Crazy9000

That's defiantly Ultima. I'm going to guess, Ultima II?


----------



## ShamrockMan

Ultima I: The First Age of Darkness?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


That's defiantly Ultima. I'm going to guess, Ultima II?


Thou hast guessed correctly, 'tis indeed _Ultima II: Revenge of the Enchantress._


----------



## Crazy9000

Nice, been forever since I played that lol.

I'll just go with the pic I mistakenly posted earlier for the next :


----------



## Crazy9000

Another screenshot, crappily cropped to fool tineye lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Times up! That was Tyrian2000.

Next one should be easy, probably been posted in here.


----------



## sudo pudge

UFO: Enemy Unknown
(X-COM)


----------



## Crazy9000

Yep


----------



## B4Shock

Name this game:


----------



## gtarmanrob

alex the kidd in miracle world


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B4Shock*


Name this game:


Not your turn, you have to guess correctly before you can post a screen.

It's sudo pudge's turn, he guessed correctly last (X-Com).


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Soooo, is anyone gonna post?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Heres one!

EDIT: Oops, didn't read that I had to answer right then post a game pic....sorry!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Well, it's been three days...I guess we should just move forward with this one even though it's posted out of turn, and then try to get it going properly again...

Moon Patrol, yes?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Well, it's been three days...I guess we should just move forward with this one even though it's posted out of turn, and then try to get it going properly again...

Moon Patrol, yes?


Correct sir!


----------



## VulcanDragon

I may have already posted this one, I can't remember. Should be easy for any old-timer, anyway.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

River Raid?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


River Raid?


I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Should be a tough one.


----------



## lordnoak

Should upload the pic and get rid of the link.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

I'm at work =/
Unless there is a way to upload it from the sorce site to OCN w/o downloading the pic. I can't.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


Should be a tough one. 










castle of the winds.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Yup.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Alright i will up load one, give me a sec


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ready go.


----------



## Setzer

Man I used to play that all the time on my GameBoy


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


I'm at work =/
Unless there is a way to upload it from the sorce site to OCN w/o downloading the pic. I can't.


Yeah, just go to manage attachments then instead of choosing file off HD, go to upload file from a URL. Putting a link where it tells you the game generally isn't a good idea







.


----------



## batman1973

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*











ready go.


That's Tank Wars, isn't it?


----------



## gtarmanrob

battle tanks


----------



## Crazy9000

Hello


----------



## WannaBeNoob

I dont know the name, But I swear, I do.


----------



## namelessnick1

completely off subject but I feel the need to say it:
Crazy9000: your avatar cracks me up because that has totally happened before
/resume game


----------



## gtarmanrob

Battle City!


----------



## gtarmanrob

i know im right so ill go.

ok good luck


----------



## CorpussStalker

Ghost recon?


----------



## gtarmanrob

negative


----------



## blooder11181

delta force

the rest i dont no


----------



## gtarmanrob

you're getting warmer. not delta force


----------



## blooder11181

operation flashpoint
arma


----------



## gtarmanrob

neither of those mate


----------



## Xerasyte

It really really looks like Delta Force: Black Hawk Down, but the graphics look a little too upscale, and you said it wasn't Delta Force. Maybe something else by NovaLogic, but I sure can't think of anything.


----------



## MIGhunter

Is that a single player shot from one of the Socom games?

That sniper rifle was my favorite till they left it out of the new game.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xerasyte* 
It really really looks like Delta Force: Black Hawk Down, but the graphics look a little too upscale, and you said it wasn't Delta Force. Maybe something else by NovaLogic, but I sure can't think of anything.

you're close and ill give yous a hint, will probably give it away.

"combined procedure"

see if you can unravel that riddle haha. hint on the hint: those words replace the actual name of the game.


----------



## Firestorm252

oi, that's Joint Operations!

love that game








it's the best feeling dropping the pilot of a chopper or having your RPG down a packed one


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha thats the one







sick game. my mate and i used to LAN it all the time.

Joint Ops: Task Force Rising is its full name.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Didn't know you played this Rob... (Name that game I mean)
Now all we need is Firestorm to get back with a pick.


----------



## Firestorm252

woo, here's my entry:









great game. this shot doesn't show it, but the screen fills fast and it isn't really designated as a "curtain shooter" either.

first time i played it i was in tears from forcing myself not to blink


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


Didn't know you played this Rob... (Name that game I mean)
Now all we need is Firestorm to get back with a pick.


yeah man i make a guess when i get a chance, some of the guns here are too fast, and some of the games are hell obscure. its a good way to re-visit some of the old days of gaming.


----------



## gtarmanrob

man..there are so many different incarnations of that game...looks like Raiden Trad or whatever its called but i dont think its that.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


man..there are so many different incarnations of that game...looks like Raiden Trad or whatever its called but i dont think its that.


There's gotta be 1000's of Spin-Offs, unless someone can track down the original image (Hopefully it's off the web) we may never know...

As a clue, can you say whether or not it is from the "Raiden" series please.
Looks a lot newer then any of the Raiden games I've ever played...


----------



## Firestorm252

sorry, for the slow reply.
it's not Raiden, while it uses sprites for a number of things, many of the models are 3d polygonal and the background is fully 3d.

here's a hint or two.
difficulty is excessive
a spiritual successor was released, most memorably, to the gamecube. difficulty still intact

here's a few more shots:


----------



## getllamasfast

radiant silvergun?


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


radiant silvergun?


Winner!

Proof: [Google Image Link]

















llama wins, go ahead and post a picture after Firestrom approves it.


----------



## Firestorm252

yup it's RSG









great game, too bad it costs $250 and you need to modchip a US saturn to play it.


----------



## getllamasfast

This one shouldn't be that tough to guess.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*











This one shouldn't be that tough to guess.


Cubivore.

Tip: next time download and rename the pic. Linking the original kinda gives the game away









I don't have time to post so I'm passing it back to you llama


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Cubivore.

Tip: next time download and rename the pic. Linking the original kinda gives the game away









I don't have time to post so I'm passing it back to you llama









You cheater!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


You cheater!










That's like taking an exam with the answers on the back, not quite cheating


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha new screen time, no ones even tried guessing it which says no one has a clue.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
haha new screen time, no ones even tried guessing it which says no one has a clue.

I can't see it







Something's up with my connection methinks...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I can't see it







Something's up with my connection methinks...

ill give you a hint..you dont know what it is









nah its been 2 days though. the general rule is 24hrs isnt it?


----------



## getllamasfast

Hint: It's an old rail shooter from 1998.


----------



## gtarmanrob

thats not Incoming is it?


----------



## Firestorm252

complete blank here lol. i'm not a rails shooter person


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Knife Edge Nose Gunner?


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Knife Edge Nose Gunner?


Nice job!







You get to choose the next game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## BigpoppaFrary

hmm hint?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hint #1 - SNES greatness


----------



## optiCal3

Edit: nvm then


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *optiCal3* 
I hope this one hasn't been posted yet but...









Sorry dude, but you have to wait your turn in this game. If you can guess the screen I posted, then you can post. I know that game I am pretty sure though. It's Descent.


----------



## dskina

Lagoon.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Lagoon.

Nope, I was actually going to post Lagoon though. Lagoon had horrendous graphics in comparison to this game though.


----------



## dskina

Bahamut Lagoon.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Bahamut Lagoon.

That's the one. It's all you now.


----------



## dskina




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Got me for now, although I know I've played it...


----------



## dskina

I can't give any hints, because it's a secret.


----------



## tombom

Secret of Mana?


----------



## dskina

Nope.


----------



## M4DM4N

secret of evermore


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M4DM4N* 
secret of evermore

That's it.


----------



## M4DM4N




----------



## gtarmanrob

is that Blake Stone: Aliens of Gold?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

As it it's Secret of Evermore and I didn't get right off the hop.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
is that Blake Stone: Aliens of Gold?


i just looked it up and you are correct


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok

mine shouldnt be too hard


----------



## jtypin

Rainbow Six Vegas?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


Rainbow Six Vegas?


close enough. Vegas 2.


----------



## jtypin

Sweet, heres mine.


----------



## Chandlermaki

Mario Kart


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Mario kart 2?


----------



## jtypin

It is mario kart, but what one?


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Lol 2?


----------



## esocid

*Super* mario kart

The SNES one.


----------



## namelessnick1

that has to be it, the snes one

I used to play the sht out of that one


----------



## gtarmanrob

it is the SNES one. 100% definite


----------



## jtypin

Sorry guys I had school, and yes it IS SNES!









Esocid, you got it first, your turn.


----------



## esocid

Sorry for the delay.

Anyway, here you go. This game may be why I chose the career path I did lol. Or maybe it's why I chose the game.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Marine Biologist.... ECOQUEST


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


Marine Biologist.... ECOQUEST


Haha, less than 5 minutes go by. You got it. On both accounts. Guess it wasn't as obscure as I thought it was.

You're up wannabenoob.


----------



## DesertRat

nvm


----------



## WannaBeNoob

lol, one sec, I'll edit it onto this post










*Bonus Points if you can guess what game this armors from*


----------



## DesertRat

Gang Garrison II

and Assassin's Creed 2? < that's wrong. I cheated to verify, it's not Assassin's Creed 2.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Bingo, and its Diablo 2, =[


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


Bingo, and its Diablo 2, =[


Sorry. Never played Diablo or any blizzard game for that matter, lol. Suppose it's kinda sad I mixed the 2 up since they're TOTALLY different games, and many may argue of different calibers as well.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

star wars rebel assault... 1 or 2, donno. Man, You pick oldies.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


star wars rebel assault... 1 or 2, donno. Man, You pick oldies.


SW:RA 2, yup.

Not as old as many others in here. I generally try to pick the ones that I remember most fondly from my childhood







I musta played through Rebel Assault 2 dozens of times as a kid.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

heh, I'm A ninja at this game, I actually sat there refreshing waiting for you to post... One sec, I'll edit it in.

This is just for lols. Because some people never get a chance... That's my actual score too.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


heh, I'm A ninja at this game, I actually sat there refreshing waiting for you to post... One sec, I'll edit it in.

This is just for lols. Because some people never get a chance... That's my actual score too.










That's... crap...

Super 3d pinball or something like that.

Came w/ windows. I was playing that on my laptop the other day!

edit: 3D Pinball for Windows: Space Cadet is the proper name.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

I want the real name,


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


I want the real name,


I edited it in, it's 3D Pinball for Windows: Space Cadet.


----------



## jtypin

3d Pinball, not super 3D, do I win?









BLAST YOU PEOPLE TYPE TO FAST.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

DesertRat gets it, But since he just had a turn, Maybe he'll be nice and let you go. and I could get rep pl0x i r nu0b


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


DesertRat gets it, But since he just had a turn, Maybe he'll be nice and let you go.


bah...

jtypin can go.

I kinda... cheated to get the full name anyway, lol.


----------



## jtypin

Woop wait for my edit people!










Best game EVAR!


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


Woop wait for my edit people!










Best game EVAR!


OOO! a good one i never played.

Maniac Mansion: Day of the Tentacle

amirite?


----------



## WannaBeNoob

I call cheats.


----------



## jtypin

Lol he is indeed right.

Off to bed, hope I make it through tonight :| It's cooooooooold.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


I call cheats.


lol. I realized *AFTER* i posted that he forgot to change the pic's name. Also, look back, I've posted a few old lucasarts games, I just knew it









Should be another easy one.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

I'll let someone else have it, I'm done for tonight... -cough obvious cough-


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 
I'll let someone else have it, I'm done for tonight... -cough obvious cough-

lol. goodnight.

Come on this ain't that hard to get.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Um...Mechwarrior 2?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I've got to be right. So here's another. Just ignore it if somehow I am mistaken.



This was a weird one.


----------



## gtarmanrob

is that MW3, not MW2? back there?

above pic i have no idea.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
is that MW3, not MW2? back there?

above pic i have no idea.

Maybe it was 3, we'll ignore mine until we get confirmation.


----------



## philhalo66

is it city of heroes?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
is it city of heroes?

Just ignore mine for now. I think gtrmanrob is right that it's MW3.


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *desertrat*


lol. I realized *after* i posted that he forgot to change the pic's name. Also, look back, i've posted a few old lucasarts games, i just knew it









should be another easy one.











mw4


----------



## Firestorm252

for whoever said MW3 first. I can confirm yes, it's MW3.

come on guys, MW2, MW2: Mercs, MW3, and the MW4 series each look remarkably different from each other








also, the HUD arrangement for each game are very different as well


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


for whoever said MW3 first. I can confirm yes, it's MW3.

come on guys, MW2, MW2: Mercs, MW3, and the MW4 series each look remarkably different from each other








also, the HUD arrangement for each game are very different as well


Thank You!

Sorry for being gone for the past couple days









Whoever was 1st to guess MW3, it goes to them, or the poster b4 me since it's been well past 24hrs.


----------



## gtarmanrob

it was me that said MW3, sorry. BIG weekend, havnt been able to use the computer if you know what i mean.










if you're wondering what i removed from the pic, it was the address for the website i dug this up from. i do own and play the game though.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Super Mario 3?


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


it was me that said MW3, sorry. BIG weekend, havnt been able to use the computer if you know what i mean.










if you're wondering what i removed from the pic, it was the address for the website i dug this up from. i do own and play the game though.


Can't see the picture


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Picture non existent.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo*


Super Mario 3?


yeah thats correct, weird the picture is gone?

but yeah it was Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario 3. haha is that what you meant? hope so coz otherwise i just gave it away. but close enough anyway.


----------



## Microsis

Can we get the ball rolling here folks?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Good luck then.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Metroid?


----------



## jtypin

Thexder!!!

Since hes not online, ill jsut post proof its Thexder.









Wikimedia.org.

Wait for my pic broskies.

It's up!!


----------



## esocid

Indy 500...
for the atari 2600 lol.

Wow, been a long time since I played that system.


----------



## jtypin

Ding ding, you win eso, pick a game


----------



## esocid

Wait for screenie. Digging through my games.

Probably already done, but it's a fun game, no matter how old.


----------



## XAslanX

Flashback: The Quest for Identity


----------



## XAslanX

Game was Turrican 2 for the commodore 64, maybe this one will be easier:


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAslanX* 
Game was Turrican 2 for the commodore 64, maybe this one will be easier:










turok for pc or xbox 360?


----------



## XAslanX

Close but not quiet, this game was only released on PC.


----------



## Firestorm252

bump, because i have no earthly idea what that is and need to get this going again hahaha


----------



## blooder11181

:swearing:
















hint
hint
hint
or use other image name


----------



## gtarmanrob

man... i KNOW that game but cant remember what it is. im sure i've played it before, i recognise that HUD and gun.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

its way passed time for a new pic


----------



## XAslanX

Publisher is 1C, developer is action-forms.


----------



## haza1981

Vivisector: Beast Inside


----------



## XAslanX

That is correct, your turn.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

haza1981 you may post a picture sometime in the near future?


----------



## jtypin

It's been 3 days, Ecchi I think you can take a go.


----------



## JarrettM

I'm cheating and stepping in since there's been no new screen.










Now this may appear easy, but I want to know the EXACT version of this game which it comes from.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JarrettM* 
I'm cheating and stepping in since there's been no new screen.










Now this may appear easy, but I want to know the EXACT version of this game which it comes from.

Well you got me, I have no idea.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JarrettM* 
Now this may appear easy, but I want to know the EXACT version of this game which it comes from.

It's APPLE-TREK for the Apple ][. Never played the game, but searching for "Klarnons" made it pretty easy to find. Plus that's clearly an Apple ][ screen to anyone who knows the system inside and out.

Proof: http://apple2history.org/history/ah14.html, about 2/3 of the way down, your exact screenshot.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Next: Here's a crap game if there ever was one, I can't believe I ever owned this dog:


----------



## GekzOverlord

Fishing Derby for the Atari?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Fishing Derby for the Atari?


Correct-a-mundo, you're up.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Fishing Derby?
EDIT: DO'H! ever notices the second page!


----------



## gtarmanrob

man that fishing game was mad! we used to thrash that on my mates atari. but then anything fishing was awesome.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Been over a day, so Gekz forfeits his turn. Here's the next one:


----------



## Ryan747

1d spiderman?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


1d spiderman?


Not Spider-Man, but it is a superhero game...


----------



## DesertRat

Superman on one of the earliest possible game systems? lol.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Atari 2600 Superman!

I owned it!


----------



## SilverPotato




----------



## Crazy9000

It's not your turn potato


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverPotato* 









LOL noob
metal fatigue
Not your turn either


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
Correct-a-mundo, you're up.

DOH!!!!!... me thinks i should sub this next time i get something right


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Superman on one of the earliest possible game systems? lol.


That is correct, Superman for Atari 2600. You're up.


----------



## Microsis




----------



## VulcanDragon

Hmm...it's funny how often people complain that they can never guess the games in this thread...and then there is that whole other universe of people that DO guess the games correctly but don't follow up to post their own screenshot!

It's been a day, so here's the next one...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


The Empire Strikes Back


Correct, you're up.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Correct, you're up.


Should I wait a few days before posting? Is that a new rule or something? Nah, kidding. Here we go -


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Should I wait a few days before posting? Is that a new rule or something? Nah, kidding. Here we go -



don't see nothin

*EDIT* Now i do


----------



## hyponerve

nights into dreams


----------



## DesertRat

Not guessing, but apologizing for not following up. I have been sick in bed the past few days, but I had been on OCN on my laptop, so that's no excuse...

I've done that at least twice now... guessing correct and then not following up


----------



## hyponerve

here goes







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Panzer Dragoon?


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Yar!] faCe*


Panzer Dragoon?


Correct. didnt think it was that easy..lol


----------



## DesertRat

24hrs haz passed. Who's up?

I'm going to bed soon, so don't say me(even tho I don't think I'd be up for it).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I believe Hyponerve is up. PM'ed him.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ill go for it, feel free to step in front Yar face/hyponerve ... otherwise carry on. lets try keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Can't see the whole pick, maybe 64 pixel lines of it, but I'm impatient. Is it Just Cause?


----------



## gtarmanrob

nah not Just Cause.

you cant see it ay? anyone else having that issue? shows up fine for me. let me know and ill reload it.


----------



## xx123j

I can see it all no worries.


----------



## bulletedfury

Test drive unlimited


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ill go for it, feel free to step in front Yar face/hyponerve ... otherwise carry on. lets try keep the ball rolling.











I'm guessing test drive unlimited, i only played a demo of it in EB games though.

EDIT someone beat me to it, ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## bulletedfury

Do I post a Pic now?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulletedfury*


Do I post a Pic now?


yup.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's my internet. I scored a major virus or something yesterday I think because my internet is hit or miss now. It's still only showing the same amount of the pic for me. I'll try again anyway, only a few games I know of with trees like that. Is it TDU? (Test Drive Unlimited)

EDIT - apparently it doesn't want to show me all the posts either. When I posted this, the winning post wasn't anywhere to be seen.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


It's my internet. I scored a major virus or something yesterday I think because my internet is hit or miss now. It's still only showing the same amount of the pic for me. I'll try again anyway, only a few games I know of with trees like that. Is it TDU? (Test Drive Unlimited)


It's bulletedfury's turn, but he's not posted yet.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yes just to confirm bulletedfury is correct


----------



## bulletedfury

Sorry my internet screwed up keeps saying server not found.

Sorry, how do I post a pic I have a good one But i never posted pictures up before.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulletedfury* 
Sorry my internet screwed up keeps saying server not found.

Sorry, how do I post a pic I have a good one But i never posted pictures up before.

Whn you go to make a post, go advanced, then look for a paper-clip icon. That will allow you to attach files.

Alternatively you can use a picture hosting service, upload to them, then post the image here.

Don't forget to rename the file so we can't cheat.


----------



## bulletedfury

What game is this?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Ouch...is there anyway to get a bigger pic? I am on a 24" screen and it is less than an inch square.


----------



## bulletedfury

ok hope this works.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Much easier to see...but I still have no idea what it is...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Gotta be a phone game I'm thinking...


----------



## bulletedfury

No one knows?

System: jaguar.

not many games on it should be easy to find this game.


----------



## jtypin

IT'S ZOOP!

I remember it so well!


----------



## bulletedfury

That is correct... Post a pic.


----------



## jtypin

Sorry, I fell asleep, posting now.

Have fun guessing


----------



## getllamasfast

Simcity?


----------



## Stilldawn

Transport Tycoon Deluxe....


----------



## Stevo

Stilldawns turn to post.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sim City 2000?


----------



## Microsis

transport tycoon for sure


----------



## Stilldawn

Ok this should be an easy one... For this game was awesome in its time... hehe I found a download for it that I got working and I still play it now and again.... Has awesome sounds lol for the time..


----------



## Maestrotogo

Defender of the crown I think.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ARGH thats the game i was thinking of, but that looks much older, unless the one i've played in the last few years or so was a re-make.


----------



## Stilldawn

Quote:



Defender of the crown I think.


Bingo... Pretty awesome game if you ask me...

Quote:



ARGH thats the game i was thinking of, but that looks much older, unless the one i've played in the last few years or so was a re-make.


Theres a remake??? Where?? Whats it called??? I must play...


----------



## Maestrotogo

Here it is!!! I'll post another screenshot if this goes 24hrs with no winners!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*


Theres a remake??? Where?? Whats it called??? I must play...


yeah its called Robin Hood: Defender of the Crown. its got more modern day graphics and other games like that jousting one. it was pretty fun.

i dont know if its a complete re-make or another game with the same elements but yeah,

http://au.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/r...result;title;1


----------



## Interpolation

This rings a bell. Played it in the early 90's. Faded memories ftl.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Next hint...and another 24 hours...GL!!!


----------



## Microsis

i got nothing


----------



## Vostro

Why are 90% of the games in here pre-1980?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Why are 90% of the games in here pre-1980?


Later games are too easy to guess...???


----------



## WUZAP

i have that game, gets hard as hell! :swearing:


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo*


Next hint...and another 24 hours...GL!!!


This isn't how it works...you're not supposed to dribble out hints every 24 hours. If no one guesses the game within 24 hours, you tell us what it was and post a new screen for a _different_ game.

If no one gets it within 24 hours on this hint, please move on to a new game, according to the rules.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
This isn't how it works...you're not supposed to dribble out hints every 24 hours. If no one guesses the game within 24 hours, you tell us what it was and post a new screen for a _different_ game.

If no one gets it within 24 hours on this hint, please move on to a new game, according to the rules.

As I highly doubt anyone will get it I shall continue....

Game was *Sword of the Samurai*

New one here...good luck!


----------



## Crazy9000

Master of Magic


----------



## Maestrotogo

Correct...your up!


----------



## Crazy9000

okay here's the next one lol


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


okay here's the next one lol


Backyard Skateboarding


----------



## the_xpert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Backyard Skateboarding


Yup, your turn


----------



## DJZeratul

Hey, do I have to wait for Crazy9000 to sign off on this or can I post?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

since you are correct you can go


----------



## DJZeratul

LOL ok

How about this one:


----------



## JohnDProb

dear god..... its a bunch of lines on a screen
low res lines at that


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


dear god..... its a bunch of lines on a screen
low res lines at that


but it IS a PC game


----------



## JohnDProb

i know that its a game..... whats scary is why someone would play it.... thank god i was born in 93 and not b4


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


i know that its a game..... whats scary is why someone would play it.... thank god i was born in 93 and not b4


Haha, for some older gamers its all about the simple things









Heres another screencap, i have a feeling it might help


----------



## Microsis

I got nothin


----------



## Threefeet

I'd have to guess that's a java/flash/browser game?


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I'd have to guess that's a java/flash/browser game?


Coded in C++ for Windows

Ill post another screenshot in a min, theres only 3 hours left to go for this one... Im dealing with Windows 7 BSODing when I install catalyst drivers *doh*

K heres the screeny... The game is surprisingly repetitive... lol


----------



## Interpolation

Hmm. *eyes glaze over*

Unidentifiable game is unidentifiable.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


Unidentifiable game is unidentifiable.


----------



## DesertRat

tis been 2 days since last guy's last post, who's up now?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


tis been 2 days since last guy's last post, who's up now?


Crazy9000 was the previous poster.


----------



## DJZeratul

Sorry about that guys, I dropped the ball...

Last game was a PC game called GraviCave! Developed by BrotherSoft.

One more?

How about this one...


----------



## Microsis

Hmmm no idears...


----------



## DJZeratul

In the unlikely event someone knows this game, they will see the hint in this post.


----------



## duocpu2.4

lol......i havent seen this before! A buch of classic games that i never played.


----------



## tNok85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Sorry about that guys, I dropped the ball...

Last game was a PC game called GraviCave! Developed by BrotherSoft.

One more?

How about this one...


Lester the Unlikely


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tNok85*


Lester the Unlikely











Well done! Your turn.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol i was googling games that had geek and nerd in the title.


----------



## tNok85

This one should be waaaaay too easy.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Well done! Your turn.


dammit, if only i had seen this earlier, i actually posted this game awhile ago o_o


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


dammit, if only i had seen this earlier, i actually posted this game awhile ago o_o


I didnt read the whole thread, sorry about that


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tNok85*


This one should be waaaaay too easy.



















Zork


----------



## tNok85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Zork










Of course.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

you can post games more than once, i can just imagine how many times zork has been posted


----------



## DJZeratul

k heres a good one:


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


you can post games more than once, i can just imagine how many times zork has been posted


I actually don't recall seeing Zork 1 posted before. I did post Return to Zork a long time ago, but that's a very different animal.


----------



## DJZeratul

Return to Zork was the first graphical/textbased RPG I ever beat from start to finish...







Memories...


----------



## gtarmanrob

^

haha same! Zork: Nemesis was the really hard one. i miss those games. although i wouldnt call them RPGs? arnt they more of point-click adventure games.


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^

haha same! Zork: Nemesis was the really hard one. i miss those games. although i wouldnt call them RPGs? arnt they more of point-click adventure games.


Well, they aren't RPGs in the sense you would call them today. The idea was that it was an adventure game that you took on the role of the character being played, hence Role Playing Game. You became that person, interacting with the world and moving about, etc. That's where the idea of a computer role playing game originated, through those text based adventure games. A lot of times you had to get into the role, use accents/game languages to generate the correct keyword, etc...

PS 3 hours left on that one above: Hint: Neo Geo


----------



## gtarmanrob

ah yeah fair enough too. man i miss RTZ. anyways on topic i have no idea but cant wait til i win one again, got a great screen.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


haha same! Zork: Nemesis was the really hard one. i miss those games. although i wouldnt call them RPGs? arnt they more of point-click adventure games.


Yes, those were Adventure games.

I liked Nemesis much more than RTZ, but it didn't really feel like Zork. I still have a copy of Zork:Grand Inquisitor that I have never installed...I wonder if it will work on Win7?


----------



## DJZeratul

The game was Delta Warp for Neo Geo Pocket

Ill pass it off to gtarmanrob since hes got a good one


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok, thanks. this game will hopefully get the ticker goin.


----------



## Microsis

NetStorm


----------



## DJZeratul

well done Microsis


----------



## gtarmanrob

woh, i actually didnt expect anyone to get that game, wasnt very popular or mainstream. you're up Microsis


----------



## Microsis

Thanks. Great game that one!









Here's the next one:


----------



## vtech1

Dominus

oh and next time make sure u dont copy the image from website...because i was able to backtrack it


----------



## Microsis

booo.


----------



## vtech1

am i right?

judging from that boo i guess i am so heres the next one


----------



## vtech1

seriously? no one?


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtech1* 
seriously? no one?

not i.
but then again i haven't recognized the last few pages


----------



## BeccaLicious

Ken's Labyrinth?


----------



## vtech1

NOO0oo0o0o0 the day is up....it was D/Generation

here is the next one, should be easy


----------



## Laforet

Double dragon


----------



## Laforet

It's been 24 hours and nobody really knows that game? Should I reveal it and post another?


----------



## keenan

Please do..


----------



## Laforet

Okay, it was Formation Z on NES
The game below is an FPS on PC


----------



## Laforet

24 hours elapsed and nobody is interested, I feel terrible now. The game is called Betty Bad if someone is reading the thread.
I have two exams tomorrow so I'd pass the opportunity to the next poster


----------



## Maestrotogo

OK i'll take it from here....


----------



## MIGhunter

I know it's not but man it looks like Qbert plays Volleyball, lol.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Its Arcade Volleyball...

Next one...


----------



## Maestrotogo

Come on guys....Its called deadly racer

Next one...


----------



## Ryan747

crackhead nfl?


----------



## gtarmanrob

champions of death?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Nope....Blood Bowl.

Next one....


----------



## Microsis

...


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Pirates Gold


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Pirates Gold


Yes Finally!!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Pirates Gold

off topic, your Call of Duty 2 servers were so awesome back in the day when i played


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laforet* 
24 hours elapsed and nobody is interested, I feel terrible now. The game is called Betty Bad if someone is reading the thread.
I have two exams tomorrow so I'd pass the opportunity to the next poster

That's a game that comes with most pre-built pc's lol. It's no wonder most people never played it. They want to charge you for something that equivalent to freecell.


----------



## Firestorm252

thread bump.

who's up to the plate?


----------



## gtarmanrob

go for it man, i got nothin and no one else has posted anything for ages.


----------



## blooder11181

try this


----------



## Willage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*










try this


Snowstorm?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Need for speed: Most wanted


----------



## DJZeratul

lol at the mspaint spraycan action


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo* 
Need for speed: Most wanted

your turn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJZeratul* 
lol at the mspaint spraycan action

lol i can only use mspaint is so basic (for basic things







)


----------



## Maestrotogo

Here ya go....


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo* 
Here ya go....

tank wars?

1 in 100 names for that type of game


----------



## DaClownie

Yea, I would have said Pocket Tanks... same thing, really.


----------



## Microsis

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say Worms 1.0 haha. Or Tanks


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol definitely not Worms


----------



## tNok85

Atomic Tanks?


----------



## Firestorm252

i don't think any of those have Funky Bombs

the only game I know with those is Scorched Earth


----------



## DJZeratul

Haha, its definitely scorched earth, good call firestorm


----------



## Firestorm252

woot! funky bombs are great, although unpredictable









this ought to be easy for any mecha person


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
i don't think any of those have Funky Bombs

the only game I know with those is Scorched Earth









I liked Deaths Head









but yuppers its scorched earth...


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo* 
I liked Deaths Head









but yuppers its scorched earth...

Death's Heads are great. although typically I found it more useful to opt for a ton of plain nukes since they were cheaper. a single Death's Head can win a round, but a pack of nukes can win you the set









anyway, here's more screens.


----------



## vtech1




----------



## PsikyoJebus

I want to say Zone of the Enders, but that's probably wrong since I'm not really familiar with that one.


----------



## Firestorm252

Not quite.

here's a hint that'll probably give it away.

"What is the one game the Gran Turismo crew made that _isn't_ about reaching car racing simulation nirvana?"


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


Not quite.

here's a hint that'll probably give it away.

"What is the one game the Gran Turismo crew made that _isn't_ about reaching car racing simulation nirvana?"


Omega Boost!

AND THE THREAD LIVES!


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Omega Boost!

AND THE THREAD LIVES!


haha, i knew it'd be quick. It's like Square's random side-scrolling shooter Einhander; random tangent in their lineup, but it turned out to be one of their funner ones

also: you're up


----------



## DesertRat

If that's too pixelated/vauge I can take another screencap on an area with better view distance/more things on screen.


----------



## Crazy9000

Tie fighter?


----------



## Ryan747

No clue what game that is


----------



## Microsis

Half-Life 2! Oh, that's his avatar.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Tie fighter?


Nope.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Half-Life 2! Oh, that's his avatar.


LOL. It's actually HL2: EP2.

hint: it was a win95 launch title.


----------



## TheCh3F

Havoc?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Havoc?


nope.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Terminal Velocity?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


Terminal Velocity?


VERY! VERY! Close.

same engine, same developers, different publisher.


----------



## Buggedout

Stargunner?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
VERY! VERY! Close.

same engine, same developers, different publisher.

not Fury3?

edit: im right ay, Fury3


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
not Fury3?

edit: im right ay, Fury3

Sorry I'm a couple-few hours late. YES it's Fury3.

I loved that game. Simple and good music. Still play it today once in a while.


----------



## Microsis

Post a good one gtarman!


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok guys please gimme til this arvo (its 9am) coz i gotta go to work, bit i promise to post a good one when i get home.

Fury3 was amazing in its day. but for me it was Terminal Velocity, it was one of the first games i finished start to finish, without cheating or anything. i was 9 lol.


----------



## DesertRat

It's been 4 days, who does it go back to?


----------



## gtarmanrob

oi im so sorry ay i forgot all about this. ok give me a sec...


----------



## headcracker

Edit: x3 ?


----------



## Sabis

Not EVE. Not Freelancer, though it looks similar, Starlancer, perhaps?


----------



## Microsis

hmm, Homeworld?


----------



## namelessnick1

^ that's my guess


----------



## MIGhunter

That looks like.....

....something I'd like to play ;p


----------



## pyra

X3: Terran Conflict


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Edit: x3 ?


yep thats correct. more specifically X3: Reunion. i never got into it much but with all the time off i have now, i might jump back in.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


yep thats correct. more specifically X3: Reunion. i never got into it much but with all the time off i have now, i might jump back in.


I was going to say Reunion but wasn't sure lol so just said x3 ^^, I'm new to this game, that mean i post a screen now ?


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
I was going to say Reunion but wasn't sure lol so just said x3 ^^, I'm new to this game, that mean i post a screen now ?

pretty much

try not to hotlink or we'll sniff out the game easy lol


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


pretty much

try not to hotlink or we'll sniff out the game easy lol










I will change the the title fraps give's it an upload to PicturePush, give me a few minutes on what to pick lol









Edit: Here it is.


----------



## Goobers

planetfall....idk

i hope i guess one soon cause i have a kickass game that you'll probably never get


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


I will change the the title fraps give's it an upload to PicturePush, give me a few minutes on what to pick lol









Edit: Here it is.




totally Ikaruga

<3 Treasure games

so many hellishly, deliciously difficult shooters


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


totally Ikaruga

<3 Treasure games

so many hellishly, deliciously difficult shooters


Indeed







That was fast lol.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Indeed







That was fast lol.


haha, sorry









Treasure makes amazing games.

Ikaruga's my 2nd favorite Gamecube game next to Phantasy Star Online.

Here's my next entry:

































such an annoying game


----------



## Firestorm252

bump

can't really post more pics as the rest I'm finding are of the discs and/or case









hints though:
the game is one of those good old, FMV style
the enemies are invisible and you have to determine their location based on audio "proximity" sensors


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Enemy Zero I am pretty sure on Saturn. Screens made me think of the game D though.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Enemy Zero I am pretty sure on Saturn. Screens made me think of the game D though.


bingo!

haha, actually D kept popping up in my searches too.
I had to make sure the shots were Enemy Zero before I posted them


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This one should go quickly enough I think.


----------



## XAslanX

Pariah


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAslanX*


Pariah


yes sir it is


----------



## Allenlol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAslanX*


Pariah


Pfft it's clearly doom 64....


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## Goobers

gargoyles....?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Legendary?


----------



## Firestorm252

holy cripes.

sharks of the post-apocalyptic future are ginormous


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, pretty sure on that one too since I just watched a Youtube vid of that boss fight.

Moving on then -


----------



## Goobers

kinda looks like the cover of cluedo...


----------



## thx1138

I dont know if we're taking turns but these are three epic games I grew up playing and loved them. Rep to the first one who can name all three.


----------



## Goobers

yes were all taking turns but seeing that your giving out rep to whoever can guess them i guess we can let it slide. to bad i dont know any of them.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
I dont know if we're taking turns but these are three epic games I grew up playing and loved them. Rep to the first one who can name all three.




























1. Startropics
2. General Chaos (Best game I have ever played!)
3. Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## thx1138

Good job, have you played these games? It really takes me back.... Cue fuzzy feelings.


----------



## DJZeratul

General Chaos was epic.


----------



## Crazy9000

Remember this is the next game still before it gets buried:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Crysis?


----------



## thx1138

lol that;s def not crysis. Looks like some kind of clue game...


----------



## DJZeratul

That is totally Clue, i see professor plum and colonel mustard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


That is totally Clue, i see professor plum and colonel mustard.


Professor plum, in the infirmary, with the IV cord?


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Professor plum, in the infirmary, with the IV cord?


I dunno man, Colonel Mustard looks pretty shady over there in the corner...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Here's a "Clue"- It's not Clue!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Was Laura Bow 2 The Dagger something rather.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


Good job, have you played these games? It really takes me back.... Cue fuzzy feelings.


Ya and General Chaos was probably my favorite game ever when I was younger. Loved it! Me and my Dad used to play it. I was just watching some YouTube videos of the game play. Made me smile.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


General Chaos was epic.


Very much so!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JKBenchmarks*


Crysis?


Made me LOL


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Ya and General Chaos was probably my favorite game ever when I was younger. Loved it! Me and my Dad used to play it. I was just watching some YouTube videos of the game play. Made me smile.

Very much so!

Made me LOL


You the guy that posted a thread asking the name of that game while ago?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
You the guy that posted a thread asking the name of that game while ago?

I dont think so. What game was the guy asking about?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Alright guys, if any one is even going through this thread anymore, the last one was Scorcher. When I had my Saturn (wish I still did) I grabbed this game for $3 or something and actually had quite a bit of fun with it. This new one better get some guesses, it should be pretty easy.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


I dont think so. What game was the guy asking about?


I just remember someone describing General Chaos but they couldn't recall the name so I chimed in.


----------



## gtarmanrob

argh i think i know what that is...research time.

EDIT: yep. Blood 2


----------



## gtarmanrob

Proof

ok here's mine. this one goes back but it was so awesome, one of those games i couldnt stop playing until it was done.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quick guess before I hit the google - Heretic 2?

Googled to verify I was right. Never ever got into Heretic 2, though I do remember wanting the game back then.

Here's the next one -


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just as I feared, the entire sum of you came up with nothing. There's a hint hidden here somewhere.


----------



## dubz

The sum of all fears


----------



## gtarmanrob

was gonna say its a Tom Clancy type game. im guessing the above is correct?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dubz got it


----------



## dubz




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Red Orchestra?


----------



## dubz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Red Orchestra?

Nope


----------



## Bulldog22

True Combat: Elite
(Enemy Territory Mod)


----------



## Afrodisiac

C&C Renegade. I loved that game.


----------



## Bulldog22

Yep


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's back to you Bulldog22, post another one. I PMed Afrodisiac and he's not got the time.


----------



## chuckmcnugget

I'll get in on this


----------



## chuckmcnugget




----------



## chuckmcnugget




----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckmcnugget* 
I'll get in on this


You have to guess one before you get to post. It's still Bulldog22's turn.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


You have to guess one before you get to post. It's still Bulldog22's turn.


Isn't it Afrodisiac's turn for guessing C&C Renegade?


----------



## Afrodisiac

I can't post so it goes back to bulldog.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I am taking this over, it's been 5 days.


----------



## DesertRat

Is that Daikatana?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
Is that Daikatana?

Nah, way newer. I think around 1999-2002.


----------



## Setzer

The first Oblivion game?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
The first Oblivion game?

Nope! Looks like this one might be a little more obscure than anticipated. Was actually a pretty big game.


----------



## Goobers

damnit someone posted renegade while i wasnt looking. fffffff. i still play that game now...rawr my only chance to post a game and i blew it. poo

im looking on gamespot for that image.







yes i know you nicked it from gamespot...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
damnit someone posted renegade while i wasnt looking. fffffff. i still play that game now...rawr my only chance to post a game and i blew it. poo

im looking on gamespot for that image.







yes i know you nicked it from gamespot...

Yeah, wasn't too keen on installing just to take a screen.


----------



## Goobers

installing what


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
installing what

The game?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
installing what

Renegade.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Renegade.

wut?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
wut?

I thought you were saying that you weren't too keen on installing Renegade. So then nevermind.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I thought you were saying that you weren't too keen on installing Renegade. So then nevermind.

Oh, I see what you meant now. I meant I wasn't too keen on installing the game (not Renegade, that was on the previous page) in the pic I posted just to take a screen. Someone mentioned nabbing the screen from Gamespot.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Oh, I see what you meant now. I meant I wasn't too keen on installing the game (not Renegade, that was on the previous page) in the pic I posted just to take a screen. Someone mentioned nabbing the screen from Gamespot.

lol doh. Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Firestorm252

glorious 2010 bump!

also: who's turn is it?


----------



## blooder11181

can i try?


----------



## blooder11181

heres a easy one


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


heres a easy one

































Red X: The Game!


----------



## blooder11181

no


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


no


No, I mean, there's no pic for me. LOL


----------



## blooder11181

this is so boring
lol
its metin 2


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## DJZeratul

And again, nobody is going to be able to guess if there is no pic attached... red X.


----------



## DesertRat

We need a pic!


----------



## Goobers

shotty posting a pic of a new game if nothings posted by this time Tomorrow. it been like 2 weeks..


----------



## Tainok

I'll kick this back off with a real easy one. It has been mighty boring.


----------



## Goobers

I think this post is dead. no one visits regularly enough to keep it going.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*


I think this post is dead. no one visits regularly enough to keep it going.


*sigh*









I wish you weren't right.


----------



## MIGhunter

I do but unfortunately, I have no clue on the games...


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


I do but unfortunately, I have no clue on the games...


Me either.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


I do but unfortunately, I have no clue on the games...


Give it a shot and post something. Maybe more people are in the same spot and will know your games.


----------



## Sonolegolas

star voyage?


----------



## Firestorm252

bump!

and with an entry since it's been forever lol


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


bump!

and with an entry since it's been forever lol











1st thing that came to mind when i saw that pic was OOHHHHHH S**T!!!


----------



## srsparky32

anybody that played retro consoles SHOULD KNOW THIS GAME!!


















and this one too


----------



## blooder11181

its reminds me from the last matrix movie
when sentinels are chasing the HAMMER


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srsparky32* 
anybody that played retro consoles SHOULD KNOW THIS GAME!!


















and this one too









not your turn
sega saturn games


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


not your turn
sega saturn games


what are you talking about its not my turn?

yes they are sega games.. guess the name??


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


bump!

and with an entry since it's been forever lol











Looks like Lost in space.


----------



## tombom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


what are you talking about its not my turn?

yes they are sega games.. guess the name??


Hurf read the rules.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Hurf read the rules.

oh my bad...i didnt read em just jumped in here


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Looks like Lost in space.


not quite.

here's another shot of the main game (original was a sort-of bonus level after beating the game)


----------



## Stevo

zone of enders?


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
zone of enders?

right-o

you're up to bat


----------



## Stevo

Here it is, guess away. It shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Sonolegolas

Is that a PC game? It kinda reminds me of this game on the gamecube where you lost all your money and you had to run a little farm to make back the money. Yeah something complicated. Can't remember the name though... damn. Something like Farmers or Harvest Moon?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
Here it is, guess away. It shouldn't be too hard.

Animal crossing?


----------



## Stevo

Animal Crossing is correct, ACM your up next


----------



## ACM

This should be easy.


----------



## MNiceGuy

That would be Pitfall

EDIT: Next!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
That would be Pitfall

Yep,

GO!


----------



## MNiceGuy

HINT: You might get a little _cloudy _trying to think of the company that made this game









HINT: No way you're going to beat this game with _one hand_

HINT: This game wasn't nearly as successful as the company's big hit also released in 1997


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


HINT: You might get a little _cloudy _trying to think of the company that made this game









HINT: No way you're going to beat this game with _one hand_

HINT: This game wasn't nearly as successful as the company's big hit also released in 1997


HINT: It was published for the Playstation _Eins_

EDIT: Oops wrong button...sorry for the double


----------



## ACM

To many Square games to think of that sucked.


----------



## Stevo

Einhander, someone else can go for me, next person who posts after me


----------



## iamwardicus

Here's one - and I'm sorry for the picture being so small...

EDIT: and my hint is the file name I guess


----------



## gtarmanrob

last ninja 3.

dont put hints in the filename, that was too easy









EDIT: ok got mine.


----------



## Crazy9000

Heretic?


----------



## ShamrockMan

Heretic 2?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Crazy9000 got it









Heretic 2 was a third-person game, still awesome.


----------



## Crazy9000

Doh didn't post anything.

Here's something for the guys that can't get the oldies


----------



## jemping

Mw2?


----------



## Crazy9000

That's it, your turn to post jemping.


----------



## jemping

okay... this is like a tag game.. lol
here ya go..


----------



## Goobers

kinda looks like freespace...


----------



## Crazy9000

That's descent 3


----------



## gtarmanrob

nah..man i know that game. played it a couple of times, cant remember what its called though. pretty sure it wasnt very good. imo of course


----------



## jemping

you got that crazy9000


----------



## Crazy9000

Okay here we go, should be a bit harder this time lol. Still a pretty new game though.


----------



## csscmaster3

AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA -- A Reckless Disregard for Gravity?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csscmaster3*


AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA -- A Reckless Disregard for Gravity?


You got it.


----------



## csscmaster3




----------



## Goobers

kingdom hearts..???


----------



## t3haxle

The Wii version of Spectrobes?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


The Wii version of Spectrobes?


It is Spectrobes but should we have to guess the console as well?


----------



## csscmaster3

t3haxle you are right!


----------



## t3haxle

If you look at the URL you're lame


----------



## Tech-Boy

Mass effect 2!


----------



## t3haxle

Lol, not even close. I'll give you a hint: it was on the last console generation.


----------



## MIGhunter

lol, you didn't change the URL. I won't give it away but it's {copy URL}


----------



## h33b

I'm gonna say Dark Summit for this one. Probably wrong though.


----------



## Goobers

1080 avalanche.


----------



## t3haxle

Goobers has got it


----------



## Goobers

finnally.







. i been holding out to post this for ages.

was a game that im desperately trying to find again to no avail.


----------



## Goobers

its not going to guess itself ladies....


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
its not going to guess itself ladies....

No guesses = no one has a clue. It's been a day, time to tell us what it is and post another game.


----------



## Goobers

well I want to see if i can introduce a way that will get more action in this thread if the creator doesn't mind, for every 24 hours a picture goes un-guessed i will add a new game picture but not tell you what the previous one is so that there is now 2 oppertunities for people to get an answer.

that way if new people join the game or someone remember what its called they can answer correctly on any game posted to win so to speak. more chances to guess more ppl playing more regular change of people yadda yada yada.

any way here is the new one to guess.



















you now have the choice to guess this game or the other one posted to win. another game added in 24hours.


----------



## BreakDown

no clue


----------



## Goobers

Ok then. 3rd game to guess from...


----------



## VulcanDragon

May be time to ubsubscribe this thread...it is dead, dead, dead.


----------



## Drewgy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


May be time to ubsubscribe this thread...it is dead, dead, dead.


The thread may be dead, but the IDEA of the thread lives on in each of us. (At least goober)


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*


Ok then. 3rd game to guess from...











 SidMeier's civ?


----------



## Microsis

Populous


----------



## MIGhunter

I read this thread every week. I just have no clue what the games are.


----------



## Crazy9000

With over 4,500 posts, I think this thread was pretty successful still







. I've pretty much posted all the games that I've wanted to, I think most other members have done the same.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Populous


close enough. its the 3rd populous game (populous : the beggining) but that will sufice. your up.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


I read this thread every week. I just have no clue what the games are.


haha im the same. i read this thread all the time, i just dont know the games so i cant guess or post a pic of my own.


----------



## jammo2k5

Lets keep it going


----------



## gtarmanrob

im gonna go ahead and say Eggman?


----------



## jammo2k5

nope


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha was a wild guess


----------



## UnseenRidge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jammo2k5* 
Lets keep it going









I rented this game like 15+ years ago...
It was for NES.
I have no idea what it's name is though, lol.


----------



## Microsis




----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Lets keep it going











Dizzy?!?!?


----------



## p1tbull

dunno 
sum strategy game
I've only played "age of" series
, RISE OF NATIONS and EMPIRE EARTH 
my fav was Knights and Merchants


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Dizzy?!?!?


Whey i love dizzy


----------



## gtarmanrob

woh, confused. Microsis i think you just jumped in there...


----------



## Crazy9000

Actualy it's microsis' turn, the other guy jumped in







.


----------



## gtarmanrob

oh. my bad. carry on


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 









sims city


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


sims city


Thats what I was thinking tilli saw the massive tank on the road


----------



## Goobers

post 1 picture of 1 game per day till its guessed that way it will keep the thread going.


----------



## Microsis

Hint #1: Two part name (not Sim City)


----------



## t3lancer2006

Cities XL


----------



## Microsis

Not Cities XL

Hint #2: RTS, not city sim


----------



## gtarmanrob

total annihilation?

looks like something from that era otherwise


----------



## Microsis

Not Total Annihilation.

The game was *Enemy Nations* by Windward Studios.

New game:


----------



## pravius

Dreamweb by Creative Reality!!

I think ... please confirm!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pravius*


Dreamweb by Creative Reality!!

I think ... please confirm!


Correct


----------



## pravius

Sh bam... this one is probably too easy for you guys but here you go.


----------



## bwoasis

Final Fantasy 1


----------



## pravius

Absolutely!


----------



## bwoasis

potentially easy


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwoasis*










potentially easy


Lunar Legend


----------



## bwoasis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJZeratul* 
Lunar Legend

Close, but not the right answer.


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
Close, but not the right answer.

Really? that looks exactly like Lunar Legend lol

OHHH its the original...

Silver Story or something like that


----------



## flashbulb

lunar silver star harmony


----------



## pyra

Lunar: The Silver Star

edit: Damn too slow


----------



## bwoasis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJZeratul* 
Really? that looks exactly like Lunar Legend lol

OHHH its the original...

Silver Story or something like that

Silver Star Story, but close enough. Your turn!


----------



## DJZeratul

Here is an old arcade throwback. I spent many a quarter on this machine (and nickles once it got moved to the old games arcade)


----------



## flashbulb

Pleiads


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flashbulb* 
Pleiads

You win!

You're up


----------



## flashbulb

png screenshot, i know.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flashbulb* 








png screenshot, i know.

Cube 1?


----------



## flashbulb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Cube 1?

oh god so close


----------



## Threefeet

Cube 2?


----------



## flashbulb

yup.


----------



## Threefeet

Right, I don't have much time - well I have lots of time but I want to play some BFBC2







- so here, I'm practically giving this one away:


----------



## BreakDown

seroius sam?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
seroius sam?

Bingo.


----------



## BreakDown

anyone who remebers the game, will remember this:


----------



## Speedma11229

Jurrasic Park?


----------



## apointo

turok?


----------



## flashbulb

gunman chronicles


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flashbulb*


gunman chronicles


IMPRESSIVE! i was just uploading a better pic.


----------



## flashbulb




----------



## BreakDown

aliens vs predator?


----------



## flashbulb

nope


----------



## Ando

The Hidden?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ando* 
The Hidden?

That's right.


----------



## Ando

Loved this game!!


----------



## Threefeet

Speedball?

EDIT:: proof

One of my favourite FPS games of yesteryear:


----------



## Kryton

Edited.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Here's a screen from one of my all-time faves.


You've got to guess mine first (above)









<-- 1500 posts


----------



## Microsis

No idea. Looks like a mix between TF2 and FEAR


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


You've got to guess mine first (above)









<-- 1500 posts










Didn't get to finish editing my post before your post was up about it. 
Sorry about that....


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


No idea. Looks like a mix between TF2 and FEAR










Go older...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Didn't get to finish editing my post before your post was up about it. 
Sorry about that....










No worries, I'm a ninja poster









Two clues:

1. There's no jump.
2. Monkeys. Yes, monkeys...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Go older...

No worries, I'm a ninja poster









Two clues:

1. There's no jump.
2. Monkeys. Yes, monkeys...


Ehhh... Got me.


----------



## Threefeet

It takes place in the year 2401...


----------



## just_nuke_em

Timesplitters?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It takes place in the year 2401...


Not a clue - In fact, I'm stumped.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Timesplitters?


Timesplitters 2 to be exact









You're up!


----------



## Kryton

Edited.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kryton*


ok - here's the pic again for this page.


*wait your turn*


----------



## just_nuke_em

lol, wait your turn Kryton. btw Red Dwarf = awesome.

Alright, here's an oldie.


----------



## Kryton

Once again sorry about that.

I'm new to this game. Above edited.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Once again sorry about that.

I'm new to this game. Above edited.


lol no worries, every newcomer to the thread comes flying in with screenshots









That's a tough one just_nuke_em, leave it with me...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


lol, wait your turn Kryton. btw Red Dwarf = awesome.

Alright, here's an oldie.


Space Taxi?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Space Taxi?


Right on!

Now I got an urging to go fire my C64 up.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Right on!

Now I got an urging to go fire my C64 up.


I've never even heard of it lol.

FYI the search terms that found it were: "classic video game platform taxi "HEY, TAXI!" -flash -online"









Alright gimme a minute to find a good one...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I've never even heard of it lol.

FYI the search terms that found it were: "classic video game platform taxi "HEY, TAXI!" -flash -online"









Alright gimme a minute to find a good one...


And I'll bet it will be a good one too...


----------



## just_nuke_em

I know, I couldn't find a pic of the game I wanted. Maybe some other time. I should watch this thread more often.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


I know, I couldn't find a pic of the game I wanted. Maybe some other time. I should watch this thread more often.


You could subscribe to it, then it would be in your control panel.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


And I'll bet it will be a good one too...




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


I know, I couldn't find a pic of the game I wanted. Maybe some other time. I should watch this thread more often.


I kinda fall in and out of this thread, it's fun for a few hours/days then you get bored. It's "died" more times than I can remember lol.

Next up:










Shouldn't be too difficult...


----------



## Kryton

Wizards and Warriors?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Wizards and Warriors?


Negative.


----------



## Microsis

Dungeon Keeper!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Dungeon Keeper!


Attaboy









You're up!


----------



## shinyboy

sorry im slow


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinyboy* 
Hope I don't cause too many tears

http://tinyurl.com/ybee6y6

BTW this game is easy with tineye lol

You've got to guess a game to take a go









It's Microsis' turn.


----------



## UberN00B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinyboy* 
Hope I don't cause too many tears

























BTW this game is easy with tineye lol


looks like a very low res version of oblivion..


----------



## Microsis




----------



## Threefeet

Guys it's Microsis' turn









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 









Hmm...









Leave it with me


----------



## Kryton

Lineage DB!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Lineage 1

Edit: damnit, you got it before me


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
Lineage DB!

Damn you I just hunted that name down lol


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
Lineage DB!

See, NOW you can post!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Damn you I just hunted that name down lol


























NOW it really is my turn guys.

Here it is again.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
















NOW it really is my turn guys.

Here it is again.

I was hoping you'd forgotten about that one


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I was hoping you'd forgotten about that one


----------



## shinyboy

base wars


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinyboy* 
base wars

Yep. You must have played that one before or something.
You're up!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinyboy* 
base wars

Phew









I wouldn't post Camelot if I were you...


----------



## shinyboy

here we go


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Phew









You mean that one had you stumped?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
You mean that one had you stumped?

_Temporarily_...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
_Temporarily_...









Yeah, who would have guess that guy played baseball just by looking at him.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Lost Vikings?


----------



## shinyboy

yep








you're up


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em* 
Lost Vikings?

Man I totally forgot about that game, used to love it


----------



## just_nuke_em

Here's one.


----------



## shinyboy

red faction 2


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em* 
Here's one.

Quake VI: Saddam's Palace?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinyboy* 
red faction 2

Yup









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Quake VI: Saddam's Palace?

Um, what? I wish there was a Quake VI, or V for that matter


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em* 
Um, what? I wish there was a Quake VI, or V for that matter


----------



## shinyboy

here we go


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinyboy* 
here we go

I've searched since you posted and I still have no idea









I'm off to bed, night guys


----------



## shinyboy

gonna take a break for a bit i'll check back every 5-10


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like oni.


----------



## Xiorath

??


----------



## shinyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Looks like oni.


ding ding


----------



## Crazy9000

played this one a lot back in the day.


----------



## shinyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiorath*











??










thief?


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


thief?


Did you get that from the image URL









Also its crazy9000 turn.


----------



## shinyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


played this one a lot back in the day.


fatal racing


----------



## mugan23




----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*












Freelancer.

And its not your turn.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


fatal racing


Called whiplash in the USA, but that's it.


----------



## shinyboy

k one more before bed.. this game blew my mind as a child and may do so even more now..

yes its a velociraptor with jet pack and laser gun for an arm


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


k one more before bed.. this game blew my mind as a child and may do so even more now..

yes its a velociraptor with jet pack and laser gun for an arm


Nanosaur.


----------



## shinyboy

yep yep


----------



## pyra

Yay, that's the first I have got right.

Here's mine, Sorry about the small pic, I will see if I can find more.

Edit: some more pics.

Here are as many clues as I can give without making it too easy to Google.

1/ It was released for PC in 1994.
2/ It has a sequel.
3/ It was published by Interplay.


----------



## Crazy9000

Cyberia. Man I forgot about that game.


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Cyberia. Man I forgot about that game.


Nice one, I didn't think anyone new about it, I posted practically every picture of it that the internet has


----------



## Crazy9000

I think it came with my grandpa's gateway PC or something a million years ago lol.

So next up is another game that came with his PC!


----------



## sora1607

That looks kind of like Command and Conquer..... I'm probably wrong


----------



## Crazy9000

A little hint: That's not just a cut-scene, the whole game is like that.


----------



## shinyboy

silent steel


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


silent steel










yep. Did we have the same sampler pack, or did you just recognize naval uniforms and google?


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


silent steel










Damn you, I just went through wikis complete list of FMV games starting in 1992 to find that.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


Freelancer.

And its not your turn.


sorry i should read before i post :3


----------



## shinyboy

Probably easy but another one from childhood

Edit: nah didn't have sampler just some googlefoo


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


Probably easy but another one from childhood

Edit: nah didn't have sampler just some googlefoo


mdk 1


----------



## shinyboy

yerp


----------



## BreakDown




----------



## mugan23

someone needs to answer this ive been trying for 1 hour


----------



## BlackOPSoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*












GRIM FANDANGO!!! my favorite game EVER!


----------



## BlackOPSoc

Probably a pretty easy one.

Another Favorite from back in the day.


----------



## mugan23

is that one of the civilizations ?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOPSoc* 
GRIM FANDANGO!!! my favorite game EVER!

sorry for taking so long. yeah, it was Grim Fandango.

nice to see that there are still people who like the game around.


----------



## BreakDown

the game is Pharaoh


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


the game is Pharaoh


Looks like you're right! Proof.

You're up!

(Grim Fandango is still one of my favourite games ever







I actually bought it again a few months back)


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Looks like you're right! Proof.

You're up!

(Grim Fandango is still one of my favourite games ever







I actually bought it again a few months back)

If you look it up on wikipedia, the same photo comes out.

so my game is:









its a bit choppy, but if youve played it, youll remember it.

Grim fandango is on my top 5 game list at least for sure. GREAT game.


----------



## Threefeet

Extreme-G?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Extreme-G?

For the nintendo 64.


----------



## BreakDown

yes, your turn

(i must choose games a little less known....XD)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
yes, your turn

(i must choose games a little less known....XD)

I'd never heard of it tbh lol

Give me a minute to find one...


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I'd never heard of it tbh lol

Give me a minute to find one...

how the hell did you know it was extreme G?
its was a really nice racing game. the best description would be a "futuristc mario kart on steroids with really fast gameplay".

BTW whos that german looking guy on you avatar? i always wanted to know since i see you around a lot.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
how the hell did you know it was extreme G?
its was a really nice racing game. the best description would be a "futuristc mario kart on steroids with really fast gameplay".

BTW whos that german looking guy on you avatar? i always wanted to know since i see you around a lot.









I'm quite good with Google. Think I searched for something like "futuristic motorcycle racing game" and found an N64 games list.

My avatar is one of the guys from the group Kraftwerk, think it's from the Pocket Calculator cover (could be wrong).

Here we go, this was pretty big so I'd be surprised if no-one gets it instantly


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 







I'm quite good with Google. Think I searched for something like "futuristic motorcycle racing game" and found an N64 games list.

My avatar is one of the guys from the group Kraftwerk, think it's from the Pocket Calculator cover (could be wrong).

Here we go, this was pretty big so I'd be surprised if no-one gets it instantly


















Hmm

I'll guess nothing!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 







I'm quite good with Google. Think I searched for something like "futuristic motorcycle racing game" and found an N64 games list.

My avatar is one of the guys from the group Kraftwerk, think it's from the Pocket Calculator cover (could be wrong).

Here we go, this was pretty big so I'd be surprised if no-one gets it instantly



















We are the robots, tu, tu tu tu!!........ I couldn't let it pass!!

Nice band!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocker delMaL*


We are the robots, tu, tu tu tu!!........ I couldn't let it pass!!

Nice band!


Nuh-uh!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Nuh-uh!


Could you fix your picture?

It doesn't show for me, atleast. But all the other ones do.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Could you fix your picture?

It doesn't show for me, atleast. But all the other ones do.


Probably my fault, I attached it to a post I cancelled, thought I could get away with it









Here it is again:


----------



## BreakDown

oh! We are the robots, tu, tu tu tu!!.......damn!

tour de france!

I dont see the pic youve uploaded either.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


oh! We are the robots, tu, tu tu tu!!.......damn!

tour de france!

I dont see the pic youve uploaded either.


Can you see the repost above?


----------



## BreakDown

yeah, now its ok. just posted at the same time.

no clue what that game is...









ha! google is my friend now too.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


ha! google is my friend now too.


That's the stuff









Hit us!


----------



## eternal7trance

Wow you guys are good. I was thinking it was some robot ninja candy game.


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Wow you guys are good. I was thinking it was some robot ninja candy game.


I thaught it was Megaman on acid!!


----------



## Threefeet

Think of this as a Google treasure hunt


----------



## BreakDown

i think this is a tough one. i loved this game as a kid and i had to check out the wikipedia to remember its name. (There could be a hinT somewhere around)


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*











i think this is a tough one. i loved this game as a kid and i had to check out the wikipedia to remember its name. (There could be a hinT somewhere around)


Grave Digger!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocker delMaL*


Grave Digger!


I might be wrong, but the character doesn't seem like the grave digging type...









EDIT :: even though the filename is "gravedigger" lol


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocker delMaL*


Grave Digger!


nope, iTs noT The TiTle of the pic








buT you are noT completely wrong. keep searching


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I might be wrong, but the character doesn't seem like the grave digging type...









EDIT :: even though the filename is "gravedigger" lol



LOL, you got me!! I saw the filename!!







I have no idea of the game!!


----------



## eternal7trance

Digger T Rock!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Digger T Rock!


yes, your turn


----------



## mugan23

holy [email protected]$% how do you guys find these out am the biggest game newb on here


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm going with an easy one that I liked when I was a kid.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


holy [email protected]$% how do you guys find these out am the biggest game newb on here












at least for me.


----------



## eljitto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I'm going with an easy one that I liked when I was a kid.











i used to love that game.

but i played it only at my cousins house








i want to say treasure island, but i am quite sure that is not it


----------



## Zerkk

treasure mountain!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eljitto*


i used to love that game.

but i played it only at my cousins house








i want to say treasure cove, but i am quite sure that is not it


Not quite.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


treasure mountain!


You got it! I guess that means you're up.


----------



## eljitto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


You got it! I guess that means you're up.


i got the publisher correct


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I'm going with an easy one that I liked when I was a kid.


Treasure Mountain!

EDIT :: lol way too late. My internet went belly up there for a few minutes







Took me ages to find that one too!


----------



## Zerkk

Nice! I loved that game.

Ok, guess away


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Nice! I loved that game.

Ok, guess away










Ah man, now I have to spend the next twenty mins looking at screenshots of typing games on Google lol


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Nice! I loved that game.

Ok, guess away










is it KAZ?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Nice! I loved that game.

Ok, guess away


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


is it KAZ?


Nope









Edit: BreakDown got it! Good ole' mavis bacon! It's a game, you get to fight sharks and kill bugs off your windshield.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*












DAMMIT i was trying to remember what that was called.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


<snip>


Damn you're right! Well done.


----------



## BreakDown

im still not sure if im right

EDIT: i am... ill search for a game now.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


im still not sure if im right


Think you are.

Proof?


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


im still not sure if im right


Yeah you're right. I edited my post, I'm just not quick enough.


----------



## BreakDown

This is tricky, i want the name of THIS game. (not too hard)


----------



## Rasparthe

<snip>

Old post I guess


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rasparthe* 
Castlevania?

nope


----------



## BreakDown

i cant believe no one is guessing at least something near.

did everyone leave?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
i cant believe no one is guessing at least something near.

did everyone leave?

lol no, I've got about 25 tabs of classic games open and am sifting through them


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm just gonna throw Contra out there.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
I'm just gonna throw Contra out there.

its from the SAME maker (konami) and it has some other similarities.


----------



## Threefeet

I was going to throw one of the Turricans into the mix but it's wrong, I think.


----------



## BreakDown

nope thats not it.


----------



## eternal7trance

Metal Slug?


----------



## BreakDown

no.

eternal7trance was really close.


----------



## eternal7trance

Don't tell me there's a metal gear that's that old.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
Don't tell me there's a metal gear that's that old.

there is a very old metal gear. the original "metal gear". but its not it.

ill give 10 more mins, otherwise its going to you


----------



## eternal7trance

Assault heroes?


----------



## BreakDown

nope


----------



## eternal7trance

Super contra?


----------



## BreakDown

it was tricky.

super contra 3 the alien wars:









known in europe as *super probotector alien rebels*


















your up next because you gessed contra the first. but i thought someone would come up with the actual title.


----------



## Threefeet

lol damn you









I now know more about Konami releases from the 90's than I ever cared to


----------



## Crazy9000

p robot ectors? ahahahaha


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol damn you









*I now know more about Konami releases from the 90's than I ever cared to







*

thats good.

still dont know why the hell they changed the title... it even changes the story line a bit and some levels... strange stuff


----------



## mugan23

danm who's turn is it i wanna get atleast one of these


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 
danm who's turn is it i wanna get atleast one of these

eternal7trance I think.


----------



## eternal7trance

Bare with me guys, I got the photo but photobucket is being dumb right now.


----------



## BreakDown

eternal7trance`s turn


----------



## eternal7trance

Someone else go. Photobucket won't let me upload the image so I'll do it when I get home from work in a few minutes.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Someone else go. Photobucket won't let me upload the image so I'll do it when I get home from work in a few minutes.


You can attach it to your post instead.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Someone else go. Photobucket won't let me upload the image so I'll do it when I get home from work in a few minutes.


you can try imageshack. if you delete the letters on the email box you can upload with no email.


----------



## eternal7trance

Oh thanks, here it is. This one is hardmode.


----------



## mugan23

frack am lost i don't even kno how to google a pic


----------



## eternal7trance

I'll give you guys a hint, it was for gameboy. I won't say which one. Going home so I'll log on when I get there in a few.


----------



## downlinx

tell me about it, hard to find where to go


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


frack am lost i don't even kno how to google a pic


gust google stuff that you think it makes this game "unique" or at least narrow down the list.

im not searching now, since im gonna go to sleep. but it looks like you have to cross the road on that game.

and ill give you an example. on the last game threfeet posted, i looked up for "side scroller chupa chups candy game" and zool the ninja form the nth dimension came out.


----------



## Threefeet

I give up, want to play some Goldeneye Source before bed









Tip to anyone new to the thread: check the resolution of the image. Chances are it's still at the original resolution so you can figure out which platform it was released on







This one has me stumped though, the res is 256*240 but I can't find a Gameboy that uses that res. The NES used it though.

Night!


----------



## morbid_bean

well $hit...is it NES or gameboy....damn


----------



## mugan23

who ever gets this am reping this is crazy i have tried everything i thought at first it was some kind of theme tetris game but there is hotels involved as well







?????


----------



## morbid_bean

lol and apples birds? cars....dude in blue clothing?

or i think thats an apple


----------



## BreakDown

Mouse Trap Hotel?


----------



## eternal7trance

Sorry guys I'm back.

I'll give you a big hint. It's a game that was made for a big group of people who believe in someone/something that they can't see.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
Sorry guys I'm back.

I'll give you a big hint. It's a game that was made for a big group of people who believe in someone/something that they can't see.










lol damn


----------



## mugan23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Mouse Trap Hotel?

i saw that but can't find a screeny any where


----------



## eternal7trance

Christians.


----------



## monogoat

No, scientologists lol


----------



## morbid_bean

ok well i give up.......im out guyz


----------



## BreakDown

spiritual warfare


----------



## eternal7trance

Wow nice, how'd you get it lol


----------



## mugan23

cuz he is super gamer ,, this ===== NOT FAIR ;3


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
Wow nice, how'd you get it lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_video_games


----------



## eternal7trance

I knew christians would give it away.


----------



## mugan23

dude do you google for a living ??


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I knew christians would give it away.


they always do

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


dude do you google for a living ??


id wish...

here is THE game i choose. now this is hard. If anyone actually finds what game it is, ill +rep them.










im gonna go to sleep soon. ill leave a hint just before i go.

tomorrow morning (in about 7 hours) ill come back to check. if you get bored well just skip my turn.


----------



## frickfrock999

Zelda Cd-i 








Saw a review of it many moons ago!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Zelda Cd-i 








Saw a review of it many moons ago!


WHAT?!

hell, i thought you guys would take ages to find this one out....

its zelda the wand of gamelon, for the cdi.
you actually play as zelda this time around...










+rep


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's mine, brought me much joy back in the day.


----------



## Threefeet

I remember playing that! Blast from the past.

What was it called again...

EDIT :: Outlaws!


----------



## elson

ok nvm


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


This game?


You have to guess a game to take a go, sorry









I guessed Outlaws correctly.

Give me a minute or two to find one for ya...


----------



## frickfrock999

Damn impressive three, damn impressive








Wanna get on ip connect and get some multiplayer a'goin?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Damn impressive three, damn impressive








Wanna get on ip connect and get some multiplayer a'goin?


Not right now -it's just after 4am here








I would def like to give it a play sometime soon though!

This one is pretty recent so shouldn't be hard:


----------



## frickfrock999

True crime streets of L.A


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


True crime streets of L.A


Easy peasy


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's a toughie...


----------



## Microsis

Leisure Suit Larry :/


----------



## Threefeet

No way I'm going to get this lol...

I've expended every clue I can find.

Think this one will sit until someone who's played it comes along!


----------



## frickfrock999

Muahahahaha


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Here's a toughie...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*












You're KIDDING lol

Isn't it funny how old graphics look innocent


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


You're KIDDING lol

Isn't it funny how old graphics look innocent










i saw a review on this game some time ago. (avgn frickfrock99?)

prolly in 20 years time we will look at todays graphics similarly

heres a *similar one*. (hint hint)










if i fall asleep just skip it


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i saw a review on this game some time ago. (avgn frickfrock99?)

prolly in 20 yeats time we will look at todays graphics similarly

heres a *similar one*. (hint hint)










if i fall asleep just skip it


That'd be Halloween then









EDIT :: take another go actually, I'm heading to bed


----------



## Crazy9000

halloween?

*edit* Dang too late


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
That'd be Halloween then









EDIT :: take another go actually, I'm heading to bed










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
halloween?

*edit* Dang too late









yep.

crazy9000 your turn. going to bed aswell, 5:56 am over here.


----------



## mugan23

Next!


----------



## Crazy9000

Sweet. Here we go...


----------



## Microsis

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say Guardian of the Key!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say Guardian of the Key!

Nice try, but nope.


----------



## mugan23

is that maybe <just saying this out of frustration > pacman


----------



## Crazy9000

It is a PC game. I played it on my 386 as a kid.


----------



## gtarmanrob

oh my god i know that game i've played it and i cant remember what the bloody hell its called...


----------



## DJZeratul

it looks a lot like the Atari game Adventure, but I have no idea


----------



## Crazy9000

It was one of the first games to have a map editor. The map editor also allowed you to program events and such in, so users were able to make maps just as good as the main game.


----------



## mugan23

is it Deviator


----------



## downlinx

i hope it is, thats the game im guessing


----------



## mugan23

ok then is it maze craze


----------



## mugan23

miss post ..


----------



## Threefeet

Er... wrong thread I think


----------



## mugan23

yerp at least i managed to bump it


----------



## Crazy9000

Okay last hint before the times up: The creator of this game later designed Unreal.


----------



## mugan23

i call it plz let me kno


----------



## gtarmanrob

kingdom of kroz? if not, its one of the Kroz games yeah?


----------



## gtarmanrob

no, ZZT


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


no, ZZT


There we go







. Surprised it took so long







.


----------



## mugan23

gtarmanrob drop another one for us


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


There we go







. Surprised it took so long







.


haha you made me dig deep for that one, i knew i played it way back in the 5 1/4in floppy days. your Unreal hint gave it away. i had to research Tim Sweeney. although it may have been SuperZZT that i played, as im pretty sure it was on a 486 but cant remember.

ok here's mine. nostalgia made me hunt for this after that ZZT one.


----------



## blooder11181

alex the kid

?????????????????


----------



## gtarmanrob

nah. it was on the old 486 platform. probably made its way to Windows 3.1 cant remember but i played the original.


----------



## DJEndet

That last one.. Commander Keen? Atleast looks damn alot like it.


----------



## Crazy9000

If it is commander keen it's one of the later ones.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha sorry guys forgot i posted a screen! nah not Commander Keen but same era as the original. i forgot the rules, give the answer and post a new screen now?


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


haha sorry guys forgot i posted a screen! nah not Commander Keen but same era as the original. i forgot the rules, give the answer and post a new screen now?


If no one guesses your game in 24hrs then you get another go.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok well the game was *Monster Bash*. awesome game. heres my next one, will be easier i hope.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

^ Ooooh Stunt Race FX. LOVED that game even tho it ran at like 10fps. Fun multi too.


----------



## DJZeratul

That's totally Rainbow VR Racer. I loved that game! I used to play it all the time!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


^ Ooooh Stunt Race FX. LOVED that game even tho it ran at like 10fps. Fun multi too.


yep you got it. your turn.


----------



## 98uk

Can I post one since the guy is offline. I got a really retro game I just started playing again


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Can I post one since the guy is offline. I got a really retro game I just started playing again










No, because God hates your avatar.

Techno saves lives


----------



## 98uk

But I love techno (ohno)


----------



## Microsis




----------



## Threefeet

It's Wildcard36qs's go I think?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
It's Wildcard36qs's go I think?

It's been a week. I say the next person who wants to, go for it.


----------



## Sirrush

EDIT: Do threads on ocn have a 5k post cap?


----------



## postama

Never played maple story but this looks similar to screen shots I have seen.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sirrush* 

EDIT: Do threads on ocn have a 5k post cap?

No, there's larger threads then this one around.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *postama*


Never played maple story but this looks similar to screen shots I have seen.


I think you are correct.


----------



## ChinMusic

Post #5,000









Wow... I started this game on November 6th, 2008... Still going strong!!! I wanna play


----------



## Pings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirrush*











EDIT: Do threads on ocn have a 5k post cap?


Yea it's MapleStory in the town of Perion on Victoria Road. I've never play it either, but I got the info from the upper right hand corner. Don't know about the limit but I'm the 5001 post.


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


Yea it's MapleStory in the town of Perion on Victoria Road. I've never play it either, but I got the info from the upper right hand corner. Don't know about the limit but I'm the 5001 post.


Location: HELLA NOR*CA

Haha, me too! I'm SF... What area are you in?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

My Maple BETA character... He had the maple flag, the maple hat and a black chaos robe and was lvl 33. I rocked.
But then they must've done something to the servers so I couldn't load my dear Chibin.
That was the last time I played MMO.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hmm so im the only one right now that sees a little pink fairy in a tu-tu and thinks...not playing that ****.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hmm so im the only one right now that sees a little pink fairy in a tu-tu and thinks...not playing that ****.


lol

With you on that one.

postama you're up!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Come on lets get this rollin again.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hmm so im the only one right now that sees a little pink fairy in a tu-tu and thinks...not playing that ****.


Before the game was released out of BETA there where no such thigs. Nor the brat looks on every female character that makes this game a Twitter/Facebook MMO for makeup brats.


----------



## postama

Oh sorry! Didn't know that the person who guessed it put up the next one... I fail.
Anyway, this may be a challenge.

Never posted an image before, new on these forums, so hopefully this works.


----------



## frickfrock999

darwinia?


----------



## postama

Yep frickfrock99


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's a toughie.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Here's a toughie.



Easy









Kane & Lynch.

I Googled the "Retomot" on the sign in the background and found it straight away lol

Give me a few mins to find a new one...


----------



## frickfrock999

Ah jeez, nice one


----------



## Threefeet

This should be pretty easy.

Was posted a few times so far I think


----------



## headcracker

Is that Mr Awesome himself ?


----------



## frickfrock999

Haha, we all need some Roy Shildt.


----------



## Threefeet

Nope









Clue: it was a Master System game, though I think that screen could be from the Mega Drive (Genesis) version...


----------



## headcracker

I can't think of the name but I'm 100% I've played it lol. Just looks so familiar


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


I can't think of the name but I'm 100% I've played it lol. Just looks so familiar


Another clue: It came preloaded on some Master Systems...


----------



## headcracker

Edit: Wrong lol


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Astro Warrior


Nope


----------



## gtarmanrob

the only game that was built into the Master System console was Alex the Kidd, and that replaced Snail Maze...


----------



## Xaero252

Contra: Hard Corps?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
the only game that was built into the Master System console was Alex the Kidd, and that replaced Snail Maze...

I owned a Master System with this game built in. It was my first console so I remember it very well









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xaero252* 
Contra: Hard Corps?

Nope.

The game was: *Forgotten Worlds*.

Next up:









I don't like hogging my go, so here's a dead giveaway: anyone who owned a Mac in the last few years should have played it...


----------



## gtarmanrob

im gonna go ahead and say...Maze? also dont think you are "hogging" your go, this thead gets left for dead for days on end if no one posts so dont throw your shot away. i had fun digging around the net trying to figure out your last game


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
im gonna go ahead and say...Maze?

So... close... _____ Maze ____ ....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
also dont think you are "hogging" your go, this thead gets left for dead for days on end if no one posts so dont throw your shot away. i had fun digging around the net trying to figure out your last game









Problem is I've seen this thread die away so many times when people couldn't guess the game so i like to make sure the turn gets around. Besides, I much prefer hunting for game titles over stumping people


----------



## cazza1938812

Super Maze Wars used to play that at school on the macs


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cazza1938812*


Super Maze Wars used to play that at school on the macs










Yep that's it!

I used to play it at school all the time too. School Mac lan ftw


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha would never have guessed that, i was going the obvious route. hit us cazza, lets see what you got. im trying my hardest to win coz i got a couple of good ones (i hope)


----------



## cazza1938812

sorry i took so long damn laptop crashed.

School LAN's were the best we all used to play either Super Maze Wars or Tank Wars it was awesome.

I remember once the computing teacher set up a class network to share work on a group project that made it possible to send audio files to the other computers in the room and they would automatically play on the receiving comp.

Needless to say the network was taken down after about 2 minutes









Oh and my game for guessing is...










Loved this game when i was a kid (like 6 or 7) first game i ever really got into started a bit of a habit ha ha


----------



## cazza1938812

how are you guys going with it?

OK a hint it has some thing to do with a goose and nursery rhymes


----------



## cazza1938812

new one then?


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cazza1938812*


new one then?


Give us time...

Game: Mixed Up Mother Goose


----------



## Threefeet

It's Mixed Up Mother Goose I believe.
I found it right away but was waiting to see if someone else would get it


----------



## cazza1938812

ha ha it was the first game i ever played i loved it btw anyone know how to play dos games on win 7?? ha ha


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cazza1938812*


ha ha it was the first game i ever played i loved it btw anyone know how to play dos games on win 7?? ha ha


I presume DOSBox but I haven't tried it with Win7 yet









This next one shouldn't last long:

EDIT :: DeaDLocK beat me with his ninja edit :ninja


----------



## DeaDLocK

Okay so the next game to guess is...


----------



## SonyDSLR

What is it...........


----------



## cazza1938812

gremlins?


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cazza1938812*


gremlins?


It is indeed Gremlins 1984 by Atari. Good game, in a time when film spin off's were fun!!


----------



## cazza1938812

crap that was a guess and now i can't think of a game.... give me a sec

OK here we go










Sorry again internet and laptop are killing me tonight


----------



## gtarmanrob

Skyroads. epic game. very challenging.

ok my turn









EDIT: dunno how hard this will be but here goes. its not really old enough to be titled "classic" but i think it was a great shooter.


----------



## Threefeet

Project IGI 2: Covert Strike?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Project IGI 2: Covert Strike?


LOL almost.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Project IGI 2: Covert Strike?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


LOL almost.


Project IGI 1: Covert Strike?










EDIT:: Project I.G.I.: I'm Going In


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha yeah thats the one. the best mission was #4 - GOD. where you had to sniper from a tower. being a sniper, it was heaven for me.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
haha yeah thats the one. the best mission was #4 - GOD. where you had to sniper from a tower. being a sniper, it was heaven for me.

I missed that one it seems









Next up my favourite RPG from back in the day when they cost about â‚¬85 - but that was long before the Euro came in. We used to wear an onion on our belt, which was the fashion at the time...


----------



## Dman

Quest for Glory 3?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Quest for Glory 3?

That's the one









You're up!


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
That's the one









You're up!

I played quest for glory 1-4, didn't know they released a 5th one, might play it one of these days, I played this game a lot too, I wish they'd release a sequel.


----------



## grayfox99

Syndicate!


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
Syndicate!









Yup, great game, ending sucked, all you got was a "Hurray you win!" and some fireworks. Your turn.


----------



## grayfox99

Damn >< fireworks ftw! hehe..

Fun game, you get called by a girl over the radio who gives you missions and stuff...


----------



## grayfox99

Hmm.. Going to bed now, post if you want a hint


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
Hmm.. Going to bed now, post if you want a hint









I have no clue lol

Post a hint if you're not already zzz


----------



## grayfox99

hehe.. I was already zzz but im up now









The size of the file is a hint.. How can it be that the game runs at 1280x1024 ? ... [Answer: the game uses the DOOM engine... and can be played with zDOOM, hence the res. can be so high]

More hints if you want em, good luck


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grayfox99*


Damn >< fireworks ftw! hehe..

Fun game, you get called by a girl over the radio who gives you missions and stuff... 










Strife?


----------



## arbalest

Wolfenstein?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Wolfenstein?

no way
this is wolfenstien

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...ed=0CCEQsAQwAw


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 
Strife?

me to


----------



## JMT668

doom


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Yeah because it has the Strife symbol in the HUD.


----------



## aminalcrackers

This ones too easy but we need to get this going!


----------



## tat2monsta

counter strike

i gotta go bed soon.. am i allowed to post?

didnt the others get the last one?


----------



## IrDewey

The last one was Strife, I was the first. Wait until the last question is confirmed before you post a new one.

This one may be too hard, but I have a hint if you need it.

Attachment 146183


----------



## frickfrock999

Phantasy Star?


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Phantasy Star?


Nope.


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt

my bad, edit


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Em1nenceFr0nt*












Mine wasn't answered correctly yet.

This is still in play:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


The last one was Strife, I was the first. Wait until the last question is confirmed before you post a new one.

This one may be too hard, but I have a hint if you need it.

Attachment 146183


Read the OP, people. This isn't a "post a pic to an old game" thread.


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt

Wow . Serious about this aren't ya ?

Looks like an RPG. can't tell which one.

would help if the pic wasn't like 128 x 128, so, I'm stumped.


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like a gameboy game.


----------



## IrDewey

Here's another picture:

Attachment 146184

It's on the GBC, so it's not that big to begin with.

Hint: The first word is both a color, and a Microsoft web-based service.


----------



## gtarmanrob

so it starts with Silver then


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


so it starts with Silver then


Nope, the color/Microsoft service is the complete name of the service. Nice thinking, though.

The service isn't well known, I don't think. But it came up when I googled the color.

Next hint: Cumulonimbus

Kind of a hard hint but I don't want to give it away too soon.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Nope, the color/Microsoft service is the complete name of the service. Nice thinking, though.


Hmmm... Starts with Indigo?


----------



## gtarmanrob

indigo prophecy?

is that a game or did i make that up?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


indigo prophecy?

is that a game or did i make that up?


It's a game... But it's not on GBC, or so I don't think it is.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Hmmm... Starts with Indigo?


Nope, but I guess I need to clarify now (Didn't know Microsft named so many things with colors







). It's a shade of blue.


----------



## Crazy9000

Azure dreams?


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Azure dreams?


Got it! Good job.

Explanation of hints:

Color/MS Service: Azure
Cumulonimbus: Azure is a cloud-based service. a google for "Microsoft Cloud" brings up Azure.

Google for "Azure GBC" quickly brings up Azure Dreams!


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah I looked up all the shades of blue on wikipedia, then googled "microsoft xxx" with the ones that sounded like they could be product names. That gave me azure, so I googled "azure gameboy" and BAM there we go. Nice hints.

Okay here is the next game:


----------



## MegaSmiley

That's Ken's Labyrinth I believe.


----------



## mugan23

give us another ;3


----------



## MegaSmiley

Right, silly me. Here's the next game:


----------



## kaxel

List of Blame


----------



## rocstar96

I just finished reading 509 pages, awesome games!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegaSmiley* 
Right, silly me. Here's the next game:

Looks like Postal.


----------



## MegaSmiley

Correct ThreeFeet. you're up.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegaSmiley* 
Correct ThreeFeet. you're up.

Ah memories









I'd totally forgotten about this next game until i started looking around online. I had to black out the game's title at the top of the screenshot.









This should be very, _very_ easy to anyone with their eyes open...


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Ah memories









I'd totally forgotten about this next game until i started looking around online. I had to black out the game's title at the top of the screenshot.









This should be very, _very_ easy to anyone with their eyes open...









Amazonian Warrior: Return of the Green Dress


----------



## razorguy

Jill of the Jungle?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
This should be very, _very_ easy to *anyone with their eyes open*...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
Amazonian Warrior: Return of the Green Dress

I think you missed the direction I was trying to give you...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razorguy* 
Jill of the Jungle?

Yes indeed







At least someone had their eyes open enough to see the name Jill written twice on the screen


----------



## razorguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Yes indeed







At least someone had their eyes open enough to see the name Jill written twice on the screen









Lol. That's how I found it in a search









Here's mine:


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Ah memories









I'd totally forgotten about this next game until i started looking around online. I had to black out the game's title at the top of the screenshot.









This should be very, _very_ easy to anyone with their eyes open...









wow its jill back on windows 3.11


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razorguy* 
Lol. That's how I found it in a search









Here's mine:

The guy looks like Hulk Hogan from Suburban Commando.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razorguy* 
Lol. That's how I found it in a search









Here's mine:

Looks like a Hulk rip-off








*EDIT ::* kaxel beat me to it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
wow its jill back on windows 3.11

Aye there she is in all her glory


----------



## kaxel

That has to be Suburban Commando.


----------



## razorguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


That has to be Suburban Commando.


Correct. I stumbled upon searching for Jill of the Jungle and had never seen it and thought it was funny. Lol.

You're up.


----------



## kaxel

Here it is:


----------



## kaxel

No one?


----------



## grayfox99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Strife?


IrDewey got it right first it was indeed Strife! Although thats about 5 games ago now.. lol

Sorry for the late reply, been out all day









----

kaxel, is that Mole Mania?


----------



## gtarmanrob

aw damn i missed Jill of the Jungle haha. i had that and Jill of the Jungle 2 back in the day. got it at the same time as Jazz Jackrabbit.


----------



## grayfox99

yeah, gtarmanrob, seems like theres a certain time in the day when 5 games come and go , hehe..

ps.. Oh my God. Jazz Jackrabbit .I absolutely love that game, to this day. Medivo soundtrack... :ecstacy:
haha.. excuse me and my reminiscence , but that is one great game.







Im glad you reminded me of it. Just waiting for a reply from kaxel, then if the heat dies down after a while and people forget about JJR, that would be a great candidate for a game to guess ;D

PPS im in perth, too ;}


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grayfox99*


IrDewey got it right first it was indeed Strife! Although thats about 5 games ago now.. lol

Sorry for the late reply, been out all day









----

kaxel, is that Mole Mania?


Yes, it is Mole Mania. Good job. You're next.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grayfox99*


yeah, gtarmanrob, seems like theres a certain time in the day when 5 games come and go , hehe..

ps.. Oh my God. Jazz Jackrabbit .I absolutely love that game, to this day. Medivo soundtrack... :ecstacy: 
haha.. excuse me and my reminiscence , but that is one great game.







Im glad you reminded me of it. Just waiting for a reply from kaxel, then if the heat dies down after a while and people forget about JJR, that would be a great candidate for a game to guess ;D

PPS im in perth, too ;}


haha nice where in Perth? dont have to be specific, north, south? beach, city, bush?

oh btw you got it right so you're up


----------



## grayfox99

north, suburbs







and you? dont have to be specific at all..
This one should be pretty easy I hope, I love making action packed pics...


----------



## Crazy9000

Is that hexen?


----------



## grayfox99

hexen is absolutely right! youre up, Crazy9000


----------



## Crazy9000

Sorry kept getting distracted lol.


----------



## kaxel

Crazy 9000, is that a cat in your pants?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


Crazy 9000, is that a cat in your pants?


Yes.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Yes.


Hot.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
north, suburbs







and you? dont have to be specific at all..
This one should be pretty easy I hope, I love making action packed pics...


haha yeah north suburbs as well. and you cant post Hexen/Heretic pics and get them past Crazy. i posted Heretic a short while back and he got it straight away.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
Crazy 9000, is that a cat in your pants?

yeah hes got a ***** in his pants.

EDIT: dammit censored.


----------



## grayfox99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
haha yeah north suburbs as well. and you cant post Hexen/Heretic pics and get them past Crazy. i posted Heretic a short while back and he got it straight away.

Haha, I was gonna post Heretic but changed my mind.. I wonder which genre of games would stump Crazy ..

PS although its censored, everyone can tell what you wrote, lol







and international forum..whats the chances of both being in the same area ?









---

Crazys pic is still on the table, anyone thats reading this.. ;]


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
Haha, I was gonna post Heretic but changed my mind.. I wonder which genre of games would stump Crazy ..

PS although its censored, everyone can tell what you wrote, lol







and international forum..whats the chances of both being in the same area ?









---

Crazys pic is still on the table, anyone thats reading this.. ;]

yeah mate, oi follow the link in my sig to the Aussie OCN Thread and join up. all aussie blokes, couple from Perth in there too. i've sold stuff to one of them, he only lives like 5-10 mins from where i do.

we talk a LOT of **** but its the kind of **** you come to expect and respect from an Aussie


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Sorry kept getting distracted lol.

Xcom 2 Terror from the Deep.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Xcom 2 Terror from the Deep.

That's it!


----------



## grayfox99

thanks man! I will do that







Lol I think I know what you mean, I respect that aussie talk









gj to Dman, awaiting his game..
ps Crazy, how in the world did you reply in 12 minutes? Possibly a very noob qn.. Im sure you didnt just sit there and keep refreshing the page


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah I had just happened to get on right after he replied.

Kind of funny thinking someone would sit here hitting f5 for 12 hours though xD.


----------



## grayfox99

hahaha







I loled out loud ..!


----------



## Dman

Got this game in a pack a long time ago, never finished it because it was hard as hell.


----------



## downlinx

chrono trigger


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


Chrono trigger


LOL, wrong.
Though I have no Idea what THAT game is.


----------



## downlinx

then its an earlier nes game, i thought it was wizardry


----------



## grayfox99

hints?


----------



## gtarmanrob

might and magic?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Geneforge?


----------



## plasmathunderdx

http://www.youtube.com/user/HDstarcraft and I kind of give it away in the URL xD


----------



## frickfrock999

Starcraft?


----------



## plasmathunderdx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Starcraft?


yep, check out the URL for 1080p starcraft videos!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
hahaha







I loled out loud ..!

You laughed out loud out loud?


----------



## frickfrock999

Awesome game.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 


Awesome game.

Mafia, gotta be... great game and can't wait for Mafia II


----------



## airplaneman

Yeah, my guess as well.


----------



## frickfrock999

mara, you got it















Your turn


----------



## mmparkskier

This may have already been put up... I haven't gone through all the pages.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmparkskier* 
This may have already been put up... I haven't gone through all the pages.










Doom! my fav, i gotta play it again


----------



## mmparkskier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
Doom! my fav, i gotta play it again









My favorite too.

Sorry, I think I posted out of turn though. I need to _read_ rather than scan the rules.

*EDIT:* OK, sorry, I definitely posted out of turn.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
Doom! my fav, i gotta play it again









that fire ball efect is good but is gl doom


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, name this one, was one of my favorite games years ago.


----------



## not available

^ supreme commander?


----------



## blooder11181

warzone 2100 or 2140


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not available* 
^ supreme commander?

Nope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
warzone 2100 or 2140

Close lol. It was more of an obscure title to the general public, I'm sure some people here played it, especially if you played Warzone 2100


----------



## DesertRat

The Moon Project


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
The Moon Project

Nope, not that either.

Here's a hint. It does have numbers in the title.


----------



## airplaneman

Earth 2150? I think The Moon Project is somehow related to that, could be wrong.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Earth 2150? I think The Moon Project is somehow related to that, could be wrong.

Finally got a winner, it is Earth 2150. I think the Moon Project was the expansion? Yeah, just looked it up. it was the expansion. So I guess that's partial credit. You guys can fight over who goes next


----------



## grayfox99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
You laughed out loud out loud?









LOL!

Dman posted a game awhile ago, nobody has guessed it yet, just PM'd him for a hint ..


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Finally got a winner, it is Earth 2150. I think the Moon Project was the expansion? Yeah, just looked it up. it was the expansion. So I guess that's partial credit. You guys can fight over who goes next










I'll give it to him, I only found it because I googled his suggestion, that and I can't think of a game.


----------



## DesertRat

thanks. Here have a go @ this 1. sorry for the small pic.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Soviet Strike


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grayfox99*


LOL!

Dman posted a game awhile ago, nobody has guessed it yet, just PM'd him for a hint ..


The game was Realms of Arkania blade of destiny


----------



## headcracker

Desert Strike?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Soviet Strike


winrar


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## gtarmanrob

fighting force?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

sorry


----------



## headcracker

Blue Stinger

Edit: Wait, that was 1 player only right ?
---------------------------------------------
Zombie Revenge?


----------



## grayfox99

Yeah its Zombie Revenge, just waiting for Captain_Skyhawk to confirm


----------



## headcracker

Shall I go? If anyone else can confirm 100% that it is Zombie Revenge though.


----------



## grayfox99

http://www.gamershell.com/dreamcast/...reenshots.html
It is definetely Zombie Revenge. I guess youre free to go, since we dont seem to be getting a reply from Captain_Skyhawk for a few days. If youre reading this, sorry


----------



## headcracker

An easy one ^^


----------



## gtarmanrob

Vampire: The Masquerade?


----------



## XanderDylan

Yep that's Vampire:The Masquerade


----------



## monogoat

Specifically Bloodlines.


----------



## Sin100




----------



## monogoat

That looks extremely familiar, but I don't know it.


----------



## Dman

Streets of Rage for the Sega Genesis?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Sin100 you dirty line cutter.

and that looks like Double Dragon.

on topic of my guess yeah i know its Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines thats exactly what i meant, awesome game. i sold my copy and deeply regret it, but it costs too much on Steam, waiting for a sale.

edit: yep its Streets of Rage but it wasnt Sin's turn


----------



## monogoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*









Sin100 you dirty line cutter.

and that looks like Double Dragon.

on topic of my guess yeah i know its Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines thats exactly what i meant, awesome game. i sold my copy and deeply regret it, but it costs too much on Steam, waiting for a sale.

edit: yep its Streets of Rage but it wasnt Sin's turn











I've been waiting for a sale on it for like 2 years now, not happening


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah. im at the point where im gonna pirate the bloody thing just to play it 1 more time haha. played through it like 3 times, although i could never bring myself to be a Nosferatu class. something about being a sewer lurking degenerate vampire didnt ever seem appealing.

ok im gonna post a pic


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*









Sin100 you dirty line cutter.

and that looks like Double Dragon.

on topic of my guess yeah i know its Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines thats exactly what i meant, awesome game. i sold my copy and deeply regret it, but it costs too much on Steam, waiting for a sale.

edit: yep its Streets of Rage but it wasnt Sin's turn










I picked it up maybe a year ago I got it on a deal for like 10 Euro on Steam. Didn't think I would like it much but it's actually a pretty good RPG. Worth a play through for anyone who likes RPG's. But like you say maybe just not worth it for 20 Euro I think it is on Steam now? maybe wrong, but definitely worth a tenner.


----------



## Sin100

Oh sorry guys, I didn't realise I cut the line







, and yeah it was Streets of Rage


----------



## gtarmanrob

its been a while guys. the game was Fighting Force 2 on PS1.

heres one that should be much easier.


----------



## headcracker

Condemned


----------



## gtarmanrob

roger that. all yours


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Condemned


What a game...

Lights off + sound up = serious tension









Got the second one recently for â‚¬7.50 from Game, still have to finish it.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
What a game...

Lights off + sound up = serious tension









Got the second one recently for â‚¬7.50 from Game, still have to finish it.

Indeed it really was an awesome game, i played it through when i had a x1300 pro, and though it looked good way back then lol. Must give it another shot now at full res an maxed out, I bet it still look's pretty good! Never got the second due to bad reviews.

Here you 's go.


----------



## blooder11181

kingdom hearts 1 or 2?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


kingdom hearts 1 or 2?


yup part 2. All your's.


----------



## blooder11181

easy?


----------



## blooder11181

easy hint
2 sthgin retniwreven


----------



## DJZeratul

i cant see a picture

and i wont guess because the hint is too easy


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=14507


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

You fail at linking pictures. Hard.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=14507





Hmmm all white....
Oh I know this game!
Ethnic Cleansing right?


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## airplaneman

Wow...we need a tutorial on how to link pictures.

The game is neverwinter nights 2, according to your hint, but I think you should go again..


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Hmmm all white....
Oh I know this game!
Ethnic Cleansing right?

I love that game!

I used to play it up until I had to kill myself for being 25% not white, and then I played Afterlife 2.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
easy hint
2 sthgin retniwreven

Neverwinter Nights 2 obviously. Still want a pic


----------



## blooder11181

i dont no what is happening
i see the pics 
using firefox 3.6.2

i go to insert image and paste the image directory


----------



## airplaneman

Try right clicking the image, then select "copy image location", then paste that in the insert image thing.

Sometimes if you just copy what's in the address bar, it doesn't work. I don't know why, its just finicky like that.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Can you post a pic from the the game form a other place.


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah it's not working, you must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

[*img*]the link[*/img*]
Without the *'s.


----------



## Puscifer

LOL! I haven't looked at this thread in so long and I come to see its in a state of FAIL right now. Everybody's waiting, bra......


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
[*img*]the link[*/img*]
Without the *'s.

Maybe he's going







, lol.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Maybe he's going







, lol.

Lmao, that would make my day.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah I just read his post again. Clicking "insert image", then putting in a directory on your computer will not work. That feature is for after you upload the picture somewhere.

Go to advanced options on the post and attach the picture to the post.


----------



## blooder11181

i am using the album from this website


----------



## grayfox99

blooder, what do you mean using this sites album?
could you please attach your photo to your post via Crazy's instructions..







thanks alot


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
blooder, what do you mean using this sites album?
could you please attach your photo to your post via Crazy's instructions..







thanks alot

OCN has an image upload feature


----------



## DJZeratul

yeah I am pretty sure its not displaying because that php file that displays the gallery image is session based... it displays for you because your session remains intact when you view the image the first time, and when you post it, and subsequently view it afterwards... but for our sessions, they don't match, thus nothing is displayed.

when attaching, use the image attachments feature, or post a picture from imageshack or photobucket or something


----------



## blooder11181

i give up

next


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
i give up

next


yoink. dont mind if i do.

an easy one to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Crazy9000

Sim City or a spinoff, I'll go with Simcity2000.


----------



## DJZeratul

sc2k is correct


----------



## Crazy9000

Lets toss this one out here


----------



## grayfox99

I haven't got a clue..


----------



## Vostro

We need to start using clues. This thread is dying.


----------



## Crazy9000

Sorry guys I completely forgot I was the last one to post a game







.

A huge hint to get someone to win: This studio made Duke Nukem.


----------



## mmparkskier

Xenophage: Alien Bloodsport?


----------



## Crazy9000

Thats it, you're up.


----------



## grayfox99

Alright, heres one. Hard game...
Attachment 150284


----------



## grayfox99

Clue:

This is a VERY hard game.
Name of the game is 5 words.

More clues coming if necessary.


----------



## not available

that looks like a custom made game. can u submit those?


----------



## grayfox99

Hmm.. actually it IS an indie game. Good point, I re-read the OP just now to refresh my memory of the rules and it seems okay:

Quote:



The game can be from ANY platform and from ANY time period.


Although it does not specifically state whether independently developed games are allowed or not


----------



## cazza1938812

i have played that game before just can't remember the name all i remember is it was very hard


----------



## frigginacky

I Wanna Be The Guy!


----------



## grayfox99

I Wanna Be The Guy is absolutely correct! Go ahead when youre ready, frigginacky









Yeah its very very hard


----------



## sorage

Common post a game and not too hard so we can revive this awesome thread!!!


----------



## frigginacky

Woo! Sorry I was so slow, internet went down.









Here we go! This is relatively recent, so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## sorage

Isnt it Doom3 ^^


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Fallout 3?

Metro 2033?


----------



## sorage

We dont have much details lol


----------



## airplaneman

I dunno, I'm going to guess Call of Juarez?

EDIT: Got a screenshot with the HUD and all that fun stuff?


----------



## sorage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
i dunno, i'm going to guess call of juarez?

Edit: Got a screenshot with the hud and all that fun stuff?

a big +1


----------



## frigginacky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorage* 
Isnt it Doom3 ^^

Nope.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
Fallout 3?

Metro 2033?

Nope and nope.

Here's another little hint: it's a horror game.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

RE5, or Fear2?


----------



## sorage

dead space
alone in the dark (last one)
cryostasis

If not i give up lolll


----------



## frigginacky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I dunno, I'm going to guess Call of Juarez?

EDIT: Got a screenshot with the HUD and all that fun stuff?

Not Call of Juarez. And there is no HUD. But here's a screenshot with some text to help your Googling.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher* 
RE5, or Fear2?

Nope.

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorage* 
dead space
alone in the dark (last one)
cryostasis

If not i give up lolll

Not these either.


----------



## gex80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frigginacky*


Nope.

Nope and nope.

Here's another little hint: it's a horror game.


alan wake?(never played it)
or silent hill the newest one(again never played it so I don't know)


----------



## frigginacky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gex80* 
alan wake?(never played it)
or silent hill the newest one(again never played it so I don't know)

Nope.

I really thought more people would be familiar with this game...guess it wasn't as popular as I thought, lol.


----------



## Paradox me

One of the Penumbra games; Black Plague I think?

(If I am right I don't really want to post my own screenshot, sorry lol)


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frigginacky*


Nope.

I really thought more people would be familiar with this game...guess it wasn't as popular as I thought, lol.


Condemned?


----------



## frigginacky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
One of the Penumbra games; Black Plague I think?

(If I am right I don't really want to post my own screenshot, sorry lol)

Yep! It's Penumbra: Black Plague!









If you don't wanna post, I guess it's first-come, first-served.


----------



## sorage




----------



## pyra

kabuki warriors


----------



## sorage

You looked at the adress and saw the name


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


You looked at the adress and saw the name










Is that cheating, if so have another go.


----------



## gex80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


You looked at the adress and saw the name










whos fault is that?


----------



## blooder11181

ops

my album for this forum is on private view 
maybe that the problem (my mistake)


----------



## sorage

Here is a new one!


----------



## frickfrock999

Blood Roar Extreme?


----------



## sorage

YOU are the man!!!!


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's a toughie


But it's such a great game.


----------



## sorage

Any hints?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


Any hints?


It was multiplatform.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Here's a toughie


But it's such a great game.


Gears of War 4. Lmao.


----------



## sorage

Im out lol


----------



## Chunkylad

Spelunker II: Yuushahe no Chousen

Tis be it?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunkylad*


Spelunker II: Yuushahe no Chousen

Tis be it?


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


Im out lol


This.


----------



## sorage

back on top!


----------



## sorage

I think we are stuck loll


----------



## Dman

Is it tron?


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Here's a toughie


But it's such a great game.

That, my friend, is Berzerk for Atari 2600...

This game actually got a lot of press because it gave 2 people, ages 18 and 19, respectively, a heart attack after posting high scores at the end of the final boss battle.


----------



## sorage

Well its time for DJZeratule to post a new pic


----------



## mmparkskier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


That, my friend, is Berzerk for Atari 2600...

This game actually got a lot of press because it gave 2 people, ages 18 and 19, respectively, a heart attack after posting high scores at the end of the final boss battle.


NOOOOOO!!! I wish I was watching this thread... I love that game.


----------



## DJZeratul

How about this gem:


----------



## gex80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


How about this gem:


chase chamber


----------



## DJZeratul

Nope.

OK, a hint:

The game shares a name with a technique a lot of people here I am sure have used before that has to do with drivers, service packs, and original ISOs.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Ripping? Burning? Installing? Mounting?


----------



## DemonSnake

Is that space jump?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Wipeout?


----------



## DJZeratul

The game was Slipstream 5000

I will pass my next turn to whoever posted last or whoever wants to post


----------



## N3C14R




----------



## gtarmanrob

oh man i know that..

California Racing? something like that ay.


----------



## SilverPotato




----------



## gtarmanrob

woh jumped the gun their potato, we have N3C14R's to guess.


----------



## Xibalba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3C14R*












That's Outrun... I think.


----------



## gtarmanrob

oh crap i think it is too..


----------



## DJZeratul

Yeah, that is outrun


----------



## sorage

Next one


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xibalba* 
That's Outrun... I think.


----------



## Xibalba

I'm showing my age now







but I'll give this a go.....


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Hover Bovver for the Commodore 64


----------



## dvnczyk

Hi. New in this thread.
I have no idea what game it is , but it looks fun


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Lawnmower!!


----------



## grayfox99

just a guess here.. "Jims Mower" ?







or was that the name of the guy playing, lol.. in which case... its probably lawnmower (what a name for a game! never heard of it before..) like iamtheonlystevo said.


----------



## frigginacky

I'm pretty sure Captain Skyhawk is right.


----------



## TheGeoChemist

it's kickle cubicle for NES, on the first post.


----------



## Xibalba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Hover Bovver for the Commodore 64


Good stuff Cap'n well done. Your up









Hovver Bovver best explained by Ryan & Rab....








YouTube- Rab and Ryan - Charlie Brooker's Gameswipe


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## DaMirrorLink

Kuru Kuru Kururin

I remembered the SSBM Trophy


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Yea your right ^


----------



## DaMirrorLink

This one should go pretty quickly


----------



## /Ben

Princess and the Whales?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

It LOOKS like Mario Bros 2, but I don't remember the princess wearing a towel on her head

Edit: it's Doki Doki Panic


----------



## DaMirrorLink

yep doki doki panic


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Try this


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Edited - Sorry about this. Delete this post if you want


----------



## Ysbl

Double dragon, and IDK the other one.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02* 
Here are two from when I was little:

Dude you totally cut the line and didn't read the rules, its still iamtheonlystevo's turn until someone guesses his. And I think the game he has there is congo bongo.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Dude you totally cut the line and didn't read the rules, its still iamtheonlystevo's turn until someone guesses his. And I think the game he has there is congo bongo.

Sorry about that, getting rid of the post now (btw it was Super Double Dragon and Top Gear, both from SNES)


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Dude you totally cut the line and didn't read the rules, its still iamtheonlystevo's turn until someone guesses his. And I think the game he has there is congo bongo.


Thanks, and yes, Congo Bongo is right. One of the first games I ever played on my uncle's atari


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Thanks, and yes, Congo Bongo is right. One of the first games I ever played on my uncle's atari


Cool ok here's mine, so back in the days of DOS sometimes games came with really crappy manuals. This was one of those games, it was kind of fun but I could never really grasp how to play it when I was a little kid, might try it again some time in dosbox.


----------



## grayfox99

Is it "Man learns how to go to the toilet?"









Nah, got no clue ..


----------



## /Ben

The Sims 0.1


----------



## Crazy9000

I think it's "Potty training for your retired parents."


----------



## Dman

It was based on a pen and paper board game, and its a dos game. If you guys don't get it soon I can just tell you.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

X-com?


----------



## Crazy9000

Definitely not xcom.


----------



## Dman

Nope not X-com at all, no aliens in this game.


----------



## grayfox99

pen and paper board game huh? hence the isometric view .. Its a shame I cant think of any pen and paper board game involving a toilet









Could you post another screenshot Dman


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grayfox99*


pen and paper board game huh? hence the isometric view .. Its a shame I cant think of any pen and paper board game involving a toilet









Could you post another screenshot Dman










Here you go.


----------



## Dman

Ok that's long enough, the game was Twilight 2000. Here's an easy one I'm sure you'll get. Now off to play some LoL.


----------



## Crazy9000

No idea at all, but I'll throw out top gun to get things rolling







.


----------



## grayfox99

Is it called Afterburner?


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grayfox99*


Is it called Afterburner?


Yup, its a classic, awesome soundtrack and everything, and I can't believe none of you have played it.


----------



## grayfox99

hehe.. isnt it amazing how old games generally have awesome soundtracks?

Like this one ..

Attachment 152462

Its an easy one I think so if you get it and youre sure about it, feel free to move ahead and post your own game since im going to sleep


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grayfox99*


hehe.. isnt it amazing how old games generally have awesome soundtracks?

Like this one ..

Attachment 152462

Its an easy one I think so if you get it and youre sure about it, feel free to move ahead and post your own game since im going to sleep










Jazz the jack rabbit.


----------



## grayfox99

Correct!


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
Correct!









Another easy, classic game.


----------



## Microsis

Golden Axe!

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Golden Axe!

Ah, the memories.

Yup your turn!


----------



## Microsis




----------



## DJZeratul

Incredible Toon Machine

I used to play the original Incredible Machine and try to make the most guys get eaten by alligators as possible before my computer slowed down.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Incredible Toon Machine

I used to play the original Incredible Machine and try to make the most guys get eaten by alligators as possible before my computer slowed down.


Correct! You're up.


----------



## DJZeratul

How about this one:


----------



## grayfox99

Its an oldschool sidescroller! I just dont know the name..


----------



## DJZeratul

Ill give you a hint: The main character's name is very close in nature to the Russian normative name for a space traveller.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure


correct, you're up


----------



## iamtheonlystevo




----------



## Captain Skyhawk

CYBORG JUSTICE!!!

Wow I'm shocked anyone knows of this game other than me. I loved this game on the Genesis, played it all the time.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

DING DING DING!!! You're up, Cap'n


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## DJZeratul

that looks kind of like 10 yard fight


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Lol, correct.


----------



## DJZeratul

i will stick with the football theme


----------



## Shinyshield

Is that ABC monday night football?


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shinyshield*


Is that ABC monday night football?


No, this one was released a little bit later on. Big hint: it is a college football game.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


No, this one was released a little bit later on. Big hint: it is a college football game.


ABC college night football?


----------



## Shinyshield

Ahh, Its bill Walsh college football amirite


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shinyshield*


Ahh, Its bill Walsh college football amirite


u r rite


----------



## Shinyshield

Okay my turn


----------



## grayfox99

Toki Tori!


----------



## Shinyshield

Correct


----------



## grayfox99

Lol @ "Supernatural Border" whatever that means.. good luck all!


----------



## jemping

umm.. I know what that game is..
Can I pass the chance to ask Q for other people?


----------



## chelinkas

mmm final fantasy ?


----------



## jemping

Touhou Project.

Someone take my questioning chance please.


----------



## grayfox99

Correct!







Next person with a pic that wants to go, its your turn, thats jemping's wish!


----------



## Dman

Anyone play this?


----------



## blooder11181

i remember something but there to many clones


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i remember something but there to many clones


Actually this shooter was pretty unique at the time.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*











Anyone play this?


dam, is it a 3D or 2D game? because i definitely played something like that that was 2D but the screen of it makes that game look 3D


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaXyDeAd*


dam, is it a 3D or 2D game? because i definitely played something like that that was 2D but the screen of it makes that game look 3D


Graphics are 3d, but the game play is 2d.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Graphics are 3d, but the game play is 2d.


Hyperspace Invader?


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Hyperspace Invader?


Nope. Here's another hint, it is a playstation one game.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Looks a bit like Ray Crisis/storm.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Looks a bit like Ray Crisis/storm.

Yup its raystorm, apparently they released an HD version of it on the 360.










You're up.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Good Luck.


----------



## dranas

Gradius 3 on the snes


----------



## Ballz0r84

damn dude youre fast









But fair enough : Correct


----------



## dranas

I was highly addicted to that game, played it for 24 hours straight one time ^_^.

heres another game i spent alot of time playing


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Puzzle De Bowling?


----------



## dranas

correct! sorry i had to go to the optometrist


----------



## Dman

sooo is this dude going to post another pic or what?


----------



## grayfox99

What the.. I couldve sworn dranas had a picture in his last post... ???


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
What the.. I couldve sworn dranas had a picture in his last post... ???

Ya but Gotmaxpower guessed it 16hrs ago and didn't put up another one.


----------



## grayfox99

Oh true









I guess if he doesnt post one in 24 hours since his post its up for grabs as per OP rules ..


----------



## grayfox99

Bump! Anybody reading this, if you have a pic then youre up!


----------



## blooder11181

easy one


----------



## headcracker

Just Cause ?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Just Cause 2.


----------



## blooder11181

headcracker your turn


----------



## headcracker

Should be an easy enough one.


----------



## frickfrock999

Hexen 2


----------



## blooder11181

hexen 2?


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's my entry


Talk about obscure


----------



## headcracker

Chili Con Carnage?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Chili Con Carnage?

Nope!


----------



## headcracker

Total Overdose?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Total Overdose?

Nope


----------



## headcracker

Wiki failed me lol


----------



## .:hybrid:.

metal slug 3d

surprising how many people here dunno about hurrdurr, I thought this was a tech website


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


metal slug 3d

surprising how many people here dunno about tineye, I thought this was a tech website










Tineye defeats the entire purpose of this thread. We trust the people not to cheat, and most don't.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


metal slug 3d

surprising how many people here dunno about tineye, I thought this was a tech website










I know of it, but it's more of a challenge using google


----------



## DJZeratul

who's up next?

should hybrid be disqualified for admitting using tineye? lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJZeratul* 
who's up next?

should hybrid be disqualified for admitting using tineye? lol

I think that goes without saying, otherwise this thread would be really boring lol.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

ah k, I edited it out of mah post, maybe you want to edit it out of your quote


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha nah you did it man. wear it now.

the problem with cheating is, breaking the trust.


----------



## Microsis

I say Frickfrock goes again?


----------



## DJZeratul

Agreed. And this time lets not use hurrdurr!


----------



## Dman

Heh thats why no one could get my posts, I know about tinyeye, thats why I change the hash of the pictures I upload, so you can't use that to find what game it is.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Heh thats why no one could get my posts, I know about tinyeye, thats why I change the hash of the pictures I upload, so you can't use that to find what game it is.


how do you do that?

i think everyone should know, i thought the cheating had been put to a stop from the last time this happened. but now, who knows whos been using it.

sucks we have to take this measure, we dont necessarily. but i'd rather have you guys earn your keep when its my turn


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think anyone has been using it since way back when it was posted and the thread died for a bit. People would get some of these games right away if they were, lots seem to go for over a day even if they have a gamespot logo on them, which would garuntee tineye results lol.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Heh thats why no one could get my posts, I know about tinyeye, thats why I change the hash of the pictures I upload, so you can't use that to find what game it is.

Nice work









I must look into that too...


----------



## grayfox99

Frickfrock hasnt posted one for a while, anyone want to go?


----------



## cyronn

I'll put a game up there that I used to play. It was a series of sport type like games back then which I was addicted too.


----------



## Nawtheph

Blue Crush The Game!


----------



## cyronn

nope added another pic


----------



## DJZeratul

That is totally California Games...

Used to play that on the Apple IIGS


----------



## cyronn

haha yea I love that game was epic in its days


----------



## cyronn

got another


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

The scened pic looks like 'skate or die' for the NES but I know skate or die had better graphics.


----------



## cyronn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


The scened pic looks like 'skate or die' for the NES but I know skate or die had better graphics.


yea was cali games


----------



## cyronn

got another

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Crazy9000

Cyron, it's DJzeratul's turn now since he guessed your game.

That's prince of persia though, I'll go if DJZ doesn't post in 24h


----------



## DJZeratul

Its cool, you can go. I cant think of anything off the top of my head, and im at work right now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Out of laziness I will post this










Sry for it being massively cropped, but this game is super popular so I'm sure the first person to look at it will get it 







.


----------



## TJBv3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Out of laziness I will post this










Sry for it being massively cropped, but this game is super popular so I'm sure the first person to look at it will get it 







.


Diablo 2?


----------



## ghost55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Out of laziness I will post this










Sry for it being massively cropped, but this game is super popular so I'm sure the first person to look at it will get it 







.


arcanum


----------



## Eldin

sorry for breaking whatever rules there were to this thread
i must post this


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJBv3* 
Diablo 2?

Yep

Lord of destruction expansion technically, since druids and their gear weren't in vanilla, but you got it







.


----------



## TJBv3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eldin* 
sorry for breaking whatever rules there were to this thread
i must post this










pikmin! one of the first gamecube games haha


----------



## Crazy9000

TJB, your turn to post a game


----------



## TJBv3

Alrighty here ya go


----------



## AuraNova

Rollercoaster Tycoon?


----------



## TJBv3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Rollercoaster Tycoon?


yup yup









One of the most fun games I've ever played


----------



## AuraNova

I remember a game a long time ago back in the Sega Genesis days named "Theme Park." It was a cute little sim, but boy was it fun. You were in charge of a lot too, it was no simple game either.

EDIT:
I guess I will give it a go, since I just realized what the rules are. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Darius Gaiden?


----------



## AuraNova

I guess we'll let someone else post a game to guess. It's been a day, but I don't feel like posting another screenshot. Also, this thread doesn't get much attention lately and I even forget I posted here.

By the way, the game is Blazing Lazers. A very good SHMUP for the TurboGrafx 16.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *auranova* 
i remember a game a long time ago back in the sega genesis days named "theme park." it was a cute little sim, but boy was it fun. You were in charge of a lot too, it was no simple game either.

Edit:
I guess i will give it a go, since i just realized what the rules are. Sounds like fun.










raptor!?

--EDIT--

my bad - didnt c the answer.
sooo - what now?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
sooo - what now?

Well, why not YOU post a game since you are the first to respond.


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

oops! didn't realize that the rules stated you needed to "win" one to put in a new one to guess. My bad...


----------



## ECK9PA7

Seen as nobody has posted I thought I'd give it a go. (Forgive me if it's been posted already, I really don't want to look through 542 pages.)


----------



## airplaneman

SkiFree!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Yo it was killing me the name of that game cuz I remember that game from the PC waaay back in the day. Lol ski free, good one.


----------



## Madman340

Since nobody posted one I will:

This was one of my favorite games at the time...


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like zelda, but damn we are off track now lol


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Since nobody posted one I will:

This was one of my favorite games at the time...











Someone did post on the previous page...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Looks like zelda, but damn we are off track now lol


And yeah, we are. I wanna know if I actually got SkiFree right haha.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ECK9PA7*


Seen as nobody has posted I thought I'd give it a go. (Forgive me if it's been posted already, I really don't want to look through 542 pages.)











Skiing or Skifree


----------



## Madman340

I figured it had already been figured out, but no it isn't Zelda. The main character is in the picture though.


----------



## -Inferno

Let's See if anyone can guess this:


----------



## Madman340

Megarace 2.

Now back to mine.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Megarace 2.

Now back to mine.










Does the game involve a ship of some kind? Or fixing rollercoasters or something? I think I played this game when I was a kid, can't remember what the name is for the life of me.

I'm going to be rattling my brains for hours now...


----------



## Madman340

I do remember something with roller coasters and there was definitely a map with a ship. I mainly remember it having fun vehicles and pretty cool platformer puzzles.


----------



## Madman340

Well I don't want this thread to die and it seems like people may be having a hard time, so I'll give you this one:

Rocket: Robot on Wheels. (N64 title)


----------



## grayfox99

Alright then, its back to you Madman to post another one within 24 hours of that last post!


----------



## Madman340




----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Fishing with Eazy-E?


----------



## Madman340

Nope lol.


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Fishing with Eazy-E?


----------



## darklighthim

Random guess but BIG BASS FISHING


----------



## Madman340

Nope, but it's closer than the previous answer.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Fishing with Eazy-E?

I actually laughed pretty hard at that


----------



## darklighthim

Sega bass fishing duel


----------



## Pandabrother

Sega Bass Fishing?
Maybe?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

sega pro bass fishing


----------



## Crazy9000

lol at everyone riding the coat tails of the guy who said sega bass fishing xD


----------



## Madman340

Nopers. It's an N64 title.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Bass Hunter 64?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Bass Hunter 64?


I'll go ahead and confirm that, the same screenshot is here: http://www.neoseeker.com/Games/Products/N64/basshunter/


----------



## ghost55

bassfishing games are the worst thing to happen to video games aside from aklaim and uwe boll.


----------



## jackeyjoe

My god when is this thread going to die? i haven't seen it in like 6 months...


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


My god when is this thread going to die? i haven't seen it in like 6 months...


But forum games are so much fun?


----------



## Crazy9000

I will personally keep this thread alive forever if need be. Even if everybody else stops viewing it, I'll just post a game every 24 hours or so.







Well at least a hundred pages of that before I'd give up


----------



## ghost55

someone just post a new game already!


----------



## dracotonisamond

one of the games from my childhood.


----------



## AuraNova

nvm


----------



## ghost55

frogger?


----------



## Crazy9000

It's maraface's turn, please obey the rules guys.


----------



## ghost55

yeah people.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, this is an oldie


----------



## darklighthim

Dammit, i know that game but can't remember the name.


----------



## headcracker

Zach Mccracken?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Zach Mccracken?


Nope. Here's a vague hint, it came out in 1992.


----------



## Crazy9000

Is that "where in the world is carmen sandiego"? lol


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Is that "where in the world is carmen sandiego"? lol


Nope


----------



## monogoat

I know the game that was out of turn is commander keen, don't know about the real question though.


----------



## Crazy9000

I could never figure out how to play commander keen lol. You would crash your spaceship or something, and I was never able to actually do anything.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Ok, this is an oldie










KGB/Conspiracy


----------



## Madman340

Go ahead and post another game BreakDown.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Go ahead and post another game BreakDown.

i was waiting for official confirmation.

this one should be easy:


----------



## t0adphr0g

Full Throttle


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g* 
Full Throttle

yes

your turn


----------



## Marafice Eye

Damn you BreakDown, how'd you figure that out? I had to go digging to find an old obscure game.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Damn you BreakDown, how'd you figure that out? I had to go digging to find an old obscure game.


Lenin and Gorbachev where such a big hint, plus it looked like a graphical adventure... so it had to be KGB.

btw: i knew the game exsisted but never played, is it fun?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Lenin and Gorbachev where such a big hint, plus it looked like a graphical adventure... so it had to be KGB.

btw: i knew the game exsisted but never played, is it fun?

Back in 92 it was fun sure. but I wasn't playing many games lol.


----------



## monogoat

Lets get another one up t0adphr0g!


----------



## Crazy9000

Reverts back to breakdown, if he doesn't post in a day then it's first person who posts. Seems to be the new rule at least, been working well so far.


----------



## airplaneman

If BreakDown doesn't post, I've got a game







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


If BreakDown doesn't post, I've got a game







.


Alright, lets see it.


----------



## aunaturalantony




----------



## Crazy9000

That's megaman or bomberman or something like that isn't it? Never played those games though, no idea which it is.


----------



## aunaturalantony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
That's megaman or bomberman or something like that isn't it? Never played those games though, no idea which it is.

Nope - Try again


----------



## metroidfreak

Halloween Harry right?


----------



## Crazy9000

He has the helmet at least


----------



## aunaturalantony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metroidfreak*


Halloween Harry right?


Correct! Old school - i used to play it on my 286.


----------



## metroidfreak

Woops. Forgot to post another lol. Name it.


----------



## Leech

Is it Cybernator?


----------



## metroidfreak

Nope


----------



## frigginacky

Metal Warriors?


----------



## metroidfreak

Yup, you got it lol.


----------



## frigginacky

I used to have this one. Wish I could find it now, lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

lol, that's chex quest isn't it?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
lol, that's chex quest isn't it?

yup, that should be right.
I have it for my GP2X WIZ


----------



## Marafice Eye

Oh man I played the CRAP outta Chex Quest when I was a kid. that game ruled! lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Okay here is the next:


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazy9000* 
okay here is the next:

z?


----------



## Crazy9000

Is Z a game>? Well that's not it







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hint time: Its a turn based strategy game.


----------



## grayfox99

Thats not Civilisation is it?


----------



## Crazy9000

It's a sci-fi game, everyone is battling for control of the planet.


----------



## headcracker

Master of magic ? (just a guess from a different thread you posted in lol)


----------



## Ryan747

Ant city!


----------



## Xerasyte

Deadlock: Planetary Conquest


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*


Deadlock: Planetary Conquest











Thats it!


----------



## Xerasyte

Picture is a little small, but you can see everything just fine.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*











Picture is a little small, but you can see everything just fine.


Risk?


----------



## Xerasyte

Simillar.

It was the first computer game based off of the Civilization board game.


----------



## chef098

Andromeda Conquest?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

It's been a week, time to move on to a new game. Who's turn is it now?


----------



## Arbitr

how bout this



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Google Campus in 256 color?


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Google Campus in 256 color?












I'll give another screenshot this evening


----------



## Arbitr

The "other" team



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Arbitr

guesses? Ill put another screen up. I'm playing now, its very difficult! The Russians are winning.


----------



## Codplaya2705

an old sim city o.o?


----------



## Arbitr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hopefully this helps!

Not Sim City!


----------



## Crazy9000

Is it one of the civilization games? I never played them.


----------



## noobclocker1277

civ 1


----------



## Crazy9000

Time to post another one.


----------



## airplaneman

What are the rules? Can I post one since no one got his, or do we wait 24 hours for him to post one?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


What are the rules? Can I post one since no one got his, or do we wait 24 hours for him to post one?


Well normally the previous poster goes again, but it's been a few days so I don't think anyone would mind if you have a good one.


----------



## airplaneman

I don't have that good of one, I just don't think it's too common.

The name is in the URL, so be honest







.


----------



## eseb1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I don't have that good of one, I just don't think it's too common.

The name is in the URL, so be honest







.
\\


Save the image, and upload it with a different name.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Save the image, and upload it with a different name.

Ah, true. Done.


----------



## Crazy9000

Is that a full in game screen shot? I don't see any sort of hud


----------



## kurt1288

Dawn of Discovery?


----------



## CJRhoades

Anno 1404?

EDIT: Yep, I'm right.

Next image:










Good luck!


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Anno 1404?

EDIT: Yep, I'm right.

Next image:










Good luck!


FYI, Anno 1404 is Dawn of Discovery and vice versa. Just different names for the NA version.

But that game is X-moto.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


FYI, Anno 1404 is Dawn of Discovery and vice versa. Just different names for the NA version.

But that game is X-moto.


Aww, and I thought I had a good one. Never met anyone else who plays that game. Also, didn't know those two were the same.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
Aww, and I thought I had a good one. Never met anyone else who plays that game. Also, didn't know those two were the same.

Haha. Ya, a friend and I used to play that game all the time.

Here's a new game. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Reminds me of the bomberman game I had for my calculator, lol.


----------



## airplaneman

This is kind off related, kind of off topic. When I was younger, I remember playing a game where you were a mouse, and you pushed these green squares around trying to trap cats. The goal was to trap the cat before it could eat you. Does anyone have any idea what this game was called? I'd really like to play it again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


this is kind off related, kind of off topic. When i was younger, i remember playing a game where you were a mouse, and you pushed these green squares around trying to trap cats. The goal was to trap the cat before it could eat you. Does anyone have any idea what this game was called? I'd really like to play it again.


i know for a fact it was posted in here at some point. I used to play it so i remember when someone posted it here.

Other then that, i have no clue, lol.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


This is kind off related, kind of off topic. When I was younger, I remember playing a game where you were a mouse, and you pushed these green squares around trying to trap cats. The goal was to trap the cat before it could eat you. Does anyone have any idea what this game was called? I'd really like to play it again.


Ha! I remember that game too. I believe it was Rodents Revenge


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Ha! I remember that game too. I believe it was Rodents Revenge


best,

game,

ever


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Ha! I remember that game too. I believe it was Rodents Revenge


YAY! THANK YOU....brings back memories....also back in the day when I used to play this game SkiFree http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkiFree

One of...if not the first PC games I ever touched


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*


YAY! THANK YOU....brings back memories....also back in the day when I used to play this game SkiFree http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkiFree

One of...if not the first PC games I ever touched


Ya, played SkiFree all the time too.

I'd post another screenshot of that game, but they all look the same, so it really wouldn't help.


----------



## airplaneman

YES! Thank you guys!! SkiFree was also a favourite of mine. Right up there with Chip's Challenge as well.


----------



## strezz

Well looks like i can give this a shot, and i searched the thread and this hasnt been posted yet:

Platform: Arcade, NES, Family Computer Disk System, Commodore 64, Game Boy, Virtual Console
Year Released: 1986
Developer: Konami


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strezz*


Well looks like i can give this a shot, and i searched the thread and this hasnt been posted yet:

Platform: Arcade, NES, Family Computer Disk System, Commodore 64, Game Boy, Virtual Console
Year Released: 1986
Developer: Konami


You missed the game on the previous page that still hasn't been guessed. Oh well...

That game is "Double Dribble".

Seeing as no one has guessed my game yet and it doesn't seem like anyone will (since there hasn't been a single guess), I'll post another game shortly.


----------



## headcracker

Egasnarf


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Egasnarf

Technically just "Snarf", but close enough. I'll give it to you.

I'm impressed anyone got that. It took me forever to find the name of this game a while back.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Technically just "Snarf", but close enough. I'll give it to you.

I'm impressed anyone got that. It took me forever to find the name of this game a while back.

I like to play dos games









My go ?



the hint is the spaceship ^^


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arbitr* 
how bout this



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry I was away. Update: This was Buzz Aldrin's Race into Space.

I suggest you try it out. http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/18...nto+Space.html


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Is that homeworld?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo* 
Is that homeworld?

nope, nor eve, I thought the ship be a giveaway ^^


----------



## Arbitr

stargate?


----------



## kurt1288

Freespace 2?


----------



## DesertRat

The escape pod's window reminds me of a TIE's cockpit, so I'm gonna say it's something Star Wars, but IDK.

The space station kinda reminds me of something you'd see in FreeLancer, but I know that's not FreeLancer.

A cutscene from The Force Unleashed perhaps?


----------



## Core2uu

JumpGate?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
The escape pod's window reminds me of a TIE's cockpit, so I'm gonna say it's something Star Wars, but IDK.

The space station kinda reminds me of something you'd see in FreeLancer, but I know that's not FreeLancer.

A cutscene from The Force Unleashed perhaps?

Nope, but close, keep digging ^^

Another..


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

time for a new one


----------



## headcracker

It was Star Wars : The Clone wars - Republic Heroes

This should be an easy one


----------



## Crazy9000

UNreal II


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


UNreal II


yes
to late


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


UNreal II


Your up.


----------



## Crazy9000

Okay here is the next one

Hint: It was not made by microsoft







.


----------



## Madman340

That's not Vertigo, is it?


----------



## frickfrock999

Top gun?


----------



## Madman340

Hey frick, Xpadder is da bomb.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Hey frick, Xpadder is da bomb.









You know it!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Top gun?

Nope.

Hint: It was apparently the first Stealth fighter sim.


----------



## kurt1288

F-19 Stealth Fighter.


----------



## Crazy9000

That's it, you're up.


----------



## kurt1288

Here's we go:


----------



## Madman340

Bahhhh, I know this game! Just can't remember the friggin' name!


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Bahhhh, I know this game! Just can't remember the friggin' name!


Lol. I played this game so much when I was young. Loved it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Civ 1?


----------



## ryanmh

Jungle strike? I played that all the time when I was a kid lol.


----------



## Madman340

I don't think it's Jungle Strike.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I don't think it's Jungle Strike.

No, it's not Jungle Strike.


----------



## kurt1288

Ok, here's a hint. The objective was to capture the enemie's flag using 4 different vehicles (two being a helicopter and a jeep).


----------



## ryanmh

Oooooh, I know! It's Capture the Flag with Jeeps and Helicopters!


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Here's we go:











Return Fire. My brother used to play this a lot.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Return Fire. My brother used to play this a lot.


Yup. Got it.


----------



## Faraz




----------



## Madman340

Why do these have to be so hard!


----------



## Faraz

Haha, it was one of my favorite games growing up and the first one I thought of. Maybe some hints would help: we play a wizard who traverses through various levels of a tower ... one of the most fun spells in the game was levitate.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Haha, it was one of my favorite games growing up and the first one I thought of. Maybe some hints would help: we play a wizard who traverses through various levels of a tower ... one of the most fun spells in the game was levitate.

Ha! I know it now. But I'll let someone else get it


----------



## Madman340

If nobody gets it in a couple days you should PM me the name kurt, I have a game you guys might be surprised to see.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*












Mystic Towers


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Mystic Towers

Ding ding ding!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Ding ding ding!


Ill take that as a yes then?

If so here is myn










Full name would be nice


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Space Quest 1 EGA?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Space Quest 3?

Someone else post picture if I am right. (BTW I am).


----------



## kurt1288

Seeing as it's been well over 48 hours, someone post a picture!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Space Quest 1 EGA?


close

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Space Quest 3?

Someone else post picture if I am right. (BTW I am).


Yes your right but the full name is... Space Quest 3 - The Pirates of Pestulon

and since no one else has posted here is another....quite easy I should think


----------



## Crazy9000

Hmm don't know that one.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Legend of Kyrandia 2 Hand of Fate?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Legend of Kyrandia 2 - Hand of Fate?


Correct


----------



## Furious Porkchop




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop* 









postal ????


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Correct!

It isn't hard or anything.


----------



## Faraz




----------



## Furious Porkchop

Rise of the Triad.

Go ahead and post another someone else.


----------



## Turgin

One of my all-time favs from back in the day. Yay for EGA graphics


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Mechwarrior!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

man i used to love RoTT


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Mechwarrior!!


I'll go ahead and confirm that.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


man i used to love RoTT


Seriously. I remember back in middle school, I used to just play the shareware version. Good times.

Staying with the Mech-ish theme. Another of my old favorites:


----------



## gtarmanrob

woh guys back on track, its faraz' shot, someone jumped the gun with the mech warrior pic.

as for faraz, i've played that but i cant remember what its called, didnt play it much.


----------



## Turgin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I'll go ahead and confirm that.

Correct of course. I had stepped away from the computer.


----------



## Turgin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
woh guys back on track, its faraz' shot, someone jumped the gun with the mech warrior pic.

as for faraz, i've played that but i cant remember what its called, didnt play it much.

That was me, sorry. I just saw Furious_Porkchop say someone else post.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
woh guys back on track, its faraz' shot, someone jumped the gun with the mech warrior pic.

as for faraz, i've played that but i cant remember what its called, didnt play it much.

What do you mean? He posted a game then someone guessed it and gave their turn away. Now he's ended up guessing it back to himself







.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


What do you mean? He posted a game then someone guessed it and gave their turn away. Now he's ended up guessing it back to himself







.


nah the bloke that guessed it didnt post a pic, someone else did. but no matter its back on track anway


----------



## blooder11181

what about me ?

my internet went down


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Hey I'm no bloke!

P.S. Cyber Empires?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Hey I'm no bloke!

P.S. Cyber Empires?


Haha, it's not a derogatory term; it just means a guy.

P.S. Correct. I'll stop taking other people's turns now.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Haha, it's not a derogatory term; it just means a guy.

P.S. Correct. I'll stop taking other people's turns now.










YouTube- Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody [ High Definition ]
I'm just a poor boy.

Anyway SOMEONE post a pic! Mine are too easy.


----------



## kurt1288

Ok, since Furious said for someone to post a pic, here's another game...


----------



## Faraz

Demise: Rise of the Kutan?


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Demise: Rise of the Kutan?

Nope


----------



## kurt1288

Well, that game was "Mordor: The Depths of Dejenol". I don't have another screenshot to post, so someone else do one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Here's one I don't remember seeing yet


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Well, that game was "Mordor: The Depths of Dejenol". I don't have another screenshot to post, so someone else do one.


Dang, I was kinda close.


----------



## jfizz84

@ Crazy9000: Warhammer: Orcs and Goblins?????


----------



## Crazy9000

It's not a warhammer game


----------



## jfizz84

Damn. I am still looking

EDIT: Looks like old warraft but I don't think it is, or rise of lost empires. OK can you tell us what platform it was released on.


----------



## Sneaky07

I know this isn't part of the rules but how many people that own a SEGA genesis played







YouTube- Rocket Knight Adventures - 1 life run - Part 1?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfizz84*


damn. I am still looking

edit: Looks like old warraft but i don't think it is, or rise of lost empires. Ok can you tell us what platform it was released on.


pc


----------



## gtarmanrob

is that Might and Magic?


----------



## Crazy9000

Nope, but it is a very popular series, that has had a new game in the past 5 years.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 









Here's one I don't remember seeing yet









TES I: Arena.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
Daggerfall? TES II.

Oh man soooooooooooooooooooooo close.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah your edit got it!

You're up.


----------



## jfizz84

OK someone post a new one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfizz84* 
OK someone post a new one.

it's Riou's turn, give him awhile to notice he got it right.


----------



## Riou

I am not sure if this has been posted yet:


----------



## Crazy9000

Ah back in the good old days when every FPS' description started with "Like Doom, but...."


----------



## jfizz84

Yea that almost looks like the BFG 9000, haha.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


I am not sure if this has been posted yet:











Triad? just guessing.


----------



## blooder11181

rise of the triad


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Rise of the Triad was posted a few pages back, but it's one of my all-time favorites, lots of fond memories


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Triad? just guessing.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


rise of the triad


Correct. Should it go to Desert Rat or blooder? Whoever wants it between them is next.


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## frickfrock999

Pursuit Force!

That game was ownage, I loved it!

Here's my entry.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Pursuit Force!

That game was ownage, I loved it!

Here's my entry.


Are you sure you didn't make that image in paint?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Are you sure you didn't make that image in paint?










Ha, no sir.


----------



## Faraz

For some reason I remember playing a game very much like that ... I think it was on Atari.


----------



## gtarmanrob

thats definitely Atari ay?


----------



## Flatline

Gamma Attack?


----------



## sorage

superman


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorage* 
superman

Yes! That's what it was! I knew it looked very familiar. Man, good times.


----------



## gtarmanrob

superman? LOL @ his hat.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Omg...this thread is definitely gonna date me







My very 1st game....before pc's were even available to the filthy rich


----------



## kurt1288

Pong?

What ever happened to frickfrock or sorage?


----------



## j0n3z3y

Yep. Pong,I had the original home console bought new as a Christmas present for me.


----------



## frickfrock999

Whose turn is it now?


----------



## Faraz

Either you or *sorage*, I guess.


----------



## Arbitr

BAM! MY turn

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

looks like a old ms-dos game


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo* 
looks like a old ms-dos game

Nah I think that's directx 11.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Nah I think that's directx 11.


I dunno, that is what I thought at first, but if you look closely, the image is sharper, and more detailed than what you would find with DX11. I think it is a game designed to test a beta version of DX12.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I dunno, that is what I thought at first, but if you look closely, the image is sharper, and more detailed than what you would find with DX11. I think it is a game designed to test a beta version of DX12.


you know that game dose good graphics


----------



## Faraz

Man, that's a tough one. Four days and no answers, huh?


----------



## blooder11181

need hints

please


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I know I know

its called... guess3by

bummer, nvm


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's Celtic Tales - Balor Of The Evil Eye









My turn!


----------



## Crazy9000

Remember to give hints guys







. There should be no games that don't get guessed, just give better ones until they do.

As for that game, it looks like it's a game of someone playing a driving sim, lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's a game that runs from a cassette.








I think that would be to easy of a hint though









Hint #2: The car is a descendant of the Elise








^now it is almost too easy


----------



## Flatline

Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge?


----------



## jfizz84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge?


Yep thats what it is


----------



## Flatline

Ok, here's mine:


----------



## Crazy9000

Call of duty, mw2?


----------



## not available

bad company 1


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Ok, here's mine:










its the new medal of honor.


----------



## not available

i thought it had to be games that have been released, guess not


----------



## hxcnero

ok heres mine


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


ok heres mine











mega man x


----------



## DJZeratul

since I am pretty sure of my answer, I will post next:


----------



## hellnukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


since I am pretty sure of my answer, I will post next:


Princess Tomato in the Salad Kingdom. Yeaa


----------



## hellnukes

My turn Noweee =D

This one is actually kinda easy, as it is a fairly recent game. Although an old SS.


----------



## jfizz84

Looks like Devil May Cry?!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge?

I think the cassette hint was to much of a hint









At first I thought it was legends of Dragoon but I dunno.


----------



## Crazy9000

Soul Caliber 4?


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellnukes*


My turn Noweee =D

This one is actually kinda easy, as it is a fairly recent game. Although an old SS.











Lineage II


----------



## Faraz

Okay, this thread seems to have fallen off the radar, so I'm gonna go ahead and post this:


----------



## Arbitr

It looks like mega man meets duke nukem

@ Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Did you play celtic tales?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Okay, this thread seems to have fallen off the radar, so I'm gonna go ahead and post this:











I used to play this game a lot.. Forgot the name though


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


*It looks like mega man meets duke nukem*

@ Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Did you play celtic tales?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Looks awesome whatever it is.


----------



## Faraz

It _was_ a pretty fun game. I don't even know how to give helpful hints on this one. It was an Apogee game for DOS and went by two different names.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Looks like halloween harry


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo* 
Looks like halloween harry

yup, otherwise known as Alien Carnage.

This thread deserves a sticky.


----------



## Faraz

Yup, that's it.

Your turn, *iamtheonlystevo*.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo




----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo* 









It looks like Blake Stone.


----------



## bucdan

unreal tournament?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myuusmeow* 
It looks like Blake Stone.

it IS!







You're up


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo* 
it IS!







You're up

Yay Apogee!

My game:


----------



## W4LNUT5

Civilization?


----------



## Faster_is_better

It's the Settlers, not sure which one, possibly 7? they made a ton of them..


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Civilization?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
It's the Settlers, not sure which one, possibly 7? they made a ton of them..

Both are close, but different series.


----------



## Denz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo* 










Thanks for positing this, I have been trying to figure out the name of this game for a long time...

Wolfenstein in "Space"...Very fun game.

EDIT: Is this free yet?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myuusmeow* 
Both are close, but different series.

Anno 1404


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denz* 
Thanks for positing this, I have been trying to figure out the name of this game for a long time...

Wolfenstein in "Space"...Very fun game.

EDIT: Is this free yet?

Not yet, but GOG has them for $5.99 each. http://www.gog.com/en/search/sort/search/blake%20stone

EDIT: yes Faster_is_better got it right, your turn. I love Anno 1404 (aka Dawn of Discovery in North America)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myuusmeow* 
Not yet, but GOG has them for $5.99 each. http://www.gog.com/en/search/sort/search/blake%20stone

EDIT: yes Faster_is_better got it right, your turn. I love Anno 1404 (aka Dawn of Discovery in North America)

Ya that game looked pretty fun, looks very similar to the Settlers recent games, may be a branch from them idk. Someone else can post a pic though.


----------



## Denz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myuusmeow* 
Not yet, but GOG has them for $5.99 each. http://www.gog.com/en/search/sort/search/blake%20stone









thats how much I paid for it back in 97-98 off the Office Depot cheapo game rack.

Damn inflation...


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denz* 







thats how much I paid for it back in 97-98 off the Office Depot cheapo game rack.

Damn inflation...









Better than 3DRealm's selling it for $5.99+ mandatory "extended download period fee" of $2.99.









Anyway if no one posts another pic I'll do it.

Here:


----------



## gtarmanrob

the one eariler, the 'wolfenstein in space' is that Blake Stone: Aliens of Gold?

and the above looks like Commander Keen


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


the one eariler, the 'wolfenstein in space' is that Blake Stone: Aliens of Gold?

and the above looks like Commander Keen


Yep and yep but I want the specific Keen it was... there were like 7 of them you know


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha ooh. im gonna take a stab and say 4. Commander Keen 4


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


haha ooh. im gonna take a stab and say 4. Commander Keen 4


Yep, your turn.


----------



## gtarmanrob

cool.

alright heres ones you might find easy, i dunno how popular it is. i only just got into it, havnt played much but i like it so far.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
cool.

alright heres ones you might find easy, i dunno how popular it is. i only just got into it, havnt played much but i like it so far.











Almost looks like a 1st person shooter variant of Advent Rising.

I'm disqualified on this1 now. I cheated, and I wasn't even remotely close, lol.


----------



## gtarmanrob

nah not that game. i will give a hint when its been up for over 12 hours without an answer.


----------



## myuusmeow

Is it Perfect Dark Zero?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myuusmeow*


Is it Perfect Dark Zero?


she bangs, she bangs, wooh baby. haha yeah mate.

by the way i apologise for the Ricky Martin victory chant. while i go commit self mutilation for that crime, feel free to post a new pic.


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


she bangs, she bangs, wooh baby. haha yeah mate.

by the way i apologise for the Ricky Martin victory chant. while i go commit self mutilation for that crime, feel free to post a new pic.


Haha I remember him.










I had a hard time finding a screenshot without a modded player skin.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Just Cause 2


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


Just Cause 2


Yep, awesome awesome game, I got a little bored of it once I finished the story mode.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah that was real easy coz i like literally just quit playing it last night so yeah. its _OK_, nothing special for me. im not very far though.

ok heres mine. multi-platform.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


yeah that was real easy coz i like literally just quit playing it last night so yeah. its _OK_, nothing special for me. im not very far though.

ok heres mine. multi-platform.











Anarchy Online

Pharma Tech on the wall kinda leads me to AO, so that's my guess. I still don't think I'm right however

Nvm. It's Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena I think.


----------



## gtarmanrob

correcto. wow good detective work, im guessing you googled pharma-tech or something haha. well done.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


correcto. wow good detective work, im guessing you googled pharma-tech or something haha. well done.


Yah, it was weird though. Apparently there really is a pharmatech company. I had to really dig.

I'll have a pic up in a sec as soon as I find it. (It's somewhere in my pictures)

Going semi old school with this one hehe


----------



## Denz

How about this one










Its a game, the movieish type games from the 90's when CD-Roms just splashed on the market for "cheap".


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Yah, it was weird though. Apparently there really is a pharmatech company. I had to really dig.

I'll have a pic up in a sec as soon as I find it. (It's somewhere in my pictures)

Going semi old school with this one hehe









Splatterhouse!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Splatterhouse!

Yes sir

Edit: Denz, you're supposed to guess correctly and then it's your turn, not just throw them out there.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Yah, it was weird though. Apparently there really is a pharmatech company. I had to really dig.

lol yeah I stopped looking after I found the real pharmatech


----------



## sorage

My turn to BAM!! BOOM!!!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorage* 
My turn to BAM!! BOOM!!!










Keep the bams and booms to yourself for now as it's frickfrock99's turn









Also your screenshot is way too small lol


----------



## sorage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Keep the bams and booms to yourself for now as it's frickfrock99's turn









Also your screenshot is way too small lol


1st, he bammed me one or two pics ago

2nd, fixed/changed game


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


1st, he bammed me one or two pics ago

2nd, fixed/changed game










Ah well if it's a retaliatory bam then I won't stand in your way


----------



## frickfrock999

Nah it's fine, you guys can take my turn.
I don't mind, I like guessing









It's always all love


----------



## blooder11181

ok here my pic


----------



## sorage

Im not alone to bam lol....


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


Im not alone to bam lol....


hint:the game takes place in Russia


----------



## W4LNUT5

People totally don't understand how the thread is supposed to work. . .


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Nah it's fine, you guys can take my turn.
I don't mind, I like guessing









It's always all love


Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
People totally don't understand how the thread is supposed to work. . .


----------



## Threefeet

Bam!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*



















Sorage already took it, you need to guess his game first.


----------



## myuusmeow

I think this thread needs a new rule, you must have took the screenshot yourself. Most of the past pictures were all very easily Tineye-able to cheat.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myuusmeow* 
I think this thread needs a new rule, you must have took the screenshot yourself. Most of the past pictures were all very easily Tineye-able to cheat.

Or you could just not use it... I don't think anyone has been lately. The hard games aren't getting guessed.


----------



## gtarmanrob

so dont bloody use Tineye lol. i dont even know what Tineye is but dont cheat guys, is it really that hard?

personally when i find a pic on the net, i save it and rename it and repeat like 2 times so yous cant cheat. dunno if that works.


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
so dont bloody use Tineye lol. i dont even know what Tineye is but dont cheat guys, is it really that hard?

personally when i find a pic on the net, i save it and rename it and repeat like 2 times so yous cant cheat. dunno if that works.

Its too hard not to.









Tineye is basically using one image to search for others, like I downloaded a screenshot of a game I don't remember from IGN, I'd upload it to Tineye to see images that look similar.


----------



## W4LNUT5

When I DL and image for this, I change name and format (.jpg -> .bmp for example) and then double check if tineye can still hit it. It almost always cannot after a format and name change.


----------



## sorage

All that bla bla and no guess


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


My turn to BAM!! BOOM!!!











lol when I quote the image it says chiller.png. I was going to say something else, but I know it's correct.

So I guess Chiller


----------



## W4LNUT5




----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

Dawn of War I
Dark Crusade added Tau
hah, I play the tabletop, so the kroot was a dead giveaway

Brb w/ a pic
Wonder if it's obvious enuf...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xAPOCALYPSEx* 
Dawn of War I
Dark Crusade added Tau
hah, I play the tabletop, so the kroot was a dead giveaway

Brb w/ a pic
Wonder if it's obvious enuf...









Legend of Zelda: twilight princess


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
Legend of Zelda: twilight princess

amazingly, wrong sir.


----------



## myuusmeow

Super Smash Bros. Brawl?


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

yessir, move is yours


----------



## myuusmeow




----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myuusmeow*












Sega Outrun 2


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Sega Outrun 2


It was Outrun 2006 Coast2Coast but I'll give it to you since technically C2C includes Outrun 2. Your turn!


----------



## DesertRat

sorry it took so long.


----------



## gtarmanrob

dark forces 2: jedi knight


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


dark forces 2: jedi knight


very VERY close.

twas it's expansion, Mysteries of the Sith, but go ahead, you got it


----------



## sorage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*











sorry it took so long.


Star Wars Shadow of the Empire N64


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


Star Wars Shadow of the Empire N64


the n64 is bad but not that bad
its pc running software mode


----------



## MoonTar

The textures in that game are pretty much the same from JO and JA.


----------



## gtarmanrob

jedi academy had better graphics than jedi outcast, textures were indeed similar but you can tell the difference.

anyway, my turn. this might be easy since its new. bloody awesome game so far.


----------



## MoonTar

Splinter Cell Conviction?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


Splinter Cell Conviction?


I was pretty disappointed with that game tbh


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
Splinter Cell Conviction?

thats the one.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I was pretty disappointed with that game tbh









Bah ur nuts. Best Splinter Cell since Chaos Theory.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i actually havnt played Chaos Theory (i know, i know) or Double Agent, although i do own Double Agent.

but so far Conviction is just awesome. i like how its gone a little more Metal Gear Solid, like you can sneak around and all that but there seems to be a bit more emphasis on combat and taking guys out. obviously to reflect Sam's distress and desire for revenge and to get the truth.

gonna jump back in now actually.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Chaos Theory was the best one. I've played every single Splinter Cell too. It was just the most fun in terms of gameplay, multiplayer was great too.


----------



## Threefeet

I don't know, I guess I was looking for more stealth and more options in Conviction, when there is very little of either. It's either take route A and kill a guy, or take route B and kill a guy. There's not much flexibility to be creative. Maybe I'm asking for too much, I don't know.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

No your right. They definitely force you into situations where you have to kill your way out, which is something that's not in any of the other ones. Chaos Theory is available on the marketplace, I suggest you get it. If you wanna go pure stealth, no bodies, no witnesses, no traces, you can do that.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
No your right. They definitely force you into situations where you have to kill your way out, which is something that's not in any of the other ones. Chaos Theory is available on the marketplace, I suggest you get it. If you wanna go pure stealth, no bodies, no witnesses, no traces, you can do that.

I think I might check Chaos Theory out then, cheers


----------



## drBlahMan

Let's go back 20 years ago to this classic shooter


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drBlahMan* 
Let's go back 20 years ago to this classic shooter









Hm, Xeon? Looks like a derivitive of Xeon somewhat.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 
Hm, Xeon? Looks like a derivitive of Xeon somewhat.

Ooooooooo, you are sooooo *cold* buddy







A genuine 16-bit classic which was originally created in 1987 in Japan. In 1990, it had finally arrived in the US and it was actually released again in Japan on the import console of the US version.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


Let's go back 20 years ago to this classic shooter










The game is Sega Genesis/MegaDrive *Granada*. Where are the old school gamers







?


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


The game is Sega Genesis/MegaDrive *Granada*. Where are the old school gamers







?


Heh, the only scroll shooter I remember is Galaga.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


Heh, the only scroll shooter I remember is Galaga.










You should play 1942. One of my favorite plane scrollers of all time


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


You should play 1942. One of my favorite plane scrollers of all time


^ This


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like we need an easy game to get things going again. I edited out the spell names because this game was super popular, and they would probably tell you the game with the "I'm feeling lucky" button.

Also try to be specific.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Derp Derp Diablo2


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You should play 1942. One of my favorite plane scrollers of all time

My favorite ever was Raptor: Call of the shadows. used to play the shareware for hours on end over and over thru the levels.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Derp Derp Diablo2

No, that level isn't in plain diablo 2


----------



## W4LNUT5

Lord of Destruction then (which I never played)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Lord of Destruction then (which I never played)

There you go







. BTW I strongly suggest trying it







.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
There you go







. BTW I strongly suggest trying it







.

I just might.

*Diggin out a print screen now*

I'm too lazy to host it, so I'm just going to attach it.

I will say, there is not much to go on in this screenshot. The hints I will give are that it is from a really obscure console called the "Atari Jaguar" and there weren't a ton of games for it if I recall correctly. So digging through it's game library should be cake (if you can find it. muahaha)


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I just might.

*Diggin out a print screen now*

I'm too lazy to host it, so I'm just going to attach it.

I will say, there is not much to go on in this screenshot. The hints I will give are that it is from a really obscure console called the "Atari Jaguar" and there weren't a ton of games for it if I recall correctly. So digging through it's game library should be cake (if you can find it. muahaha)

Alien vs. Predator.


----------



## W4LNUT5

gg

You're turn DesertRat


----------



## SupaSupra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


There you go







. BTW I strongly suggest trying it







.


Lol, nice Amazon. I could never get mine to be good.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupaSupra*


Lol, nice Amazon. I could never get mine to be good.


She can kill Diablo on hell difficulty in an 8 player game in two hits, and they are very quick ones. Baal dies in a second or two in a full game also. I pretty much spent most of my online Diablo II time playing her and making her good LOL. It would be cool to join chaos runs and have Diablo die right after he spawns. Too bad I didn't have the resolve to get her up to 99







.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


My favorite ever was Raptor: Call of the shadows. used to play the shareware for hours on end over and over thru the levels.


yep. came on the Duke Nukem 3D cd


----------



## DesertRat

this one's somewhat newer, and somewhat obscure. Copied off of other games heavily.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

DarkStar One

Ultra easy one on ultra crap graphic.


----------



## Crazy9000

lol that car looks like it was placed there with copy paste and MS paint. I guess it's been a tradition for racing games to have the cars look a lot better then the track.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I guess Gran Turismo or Need for Speed (I doubt it's nfs. nfs is much better than gt). I just don't know which platform. PSP?


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


lol that car looks like it was placed there with copy paste and MS paint. I guess it's been a tradition for racing games to have the cars look a lot better then the track.


LOL. I agree. It has really crappy graphics. If that was Need for Speed, I would be shocked. I agree with the Ultra Crappy Graphic part.

Edit - If I get this one right, skip me. LOL. I don't have any screenshots, I don't play games for the PC but I only have NFS prostreet for wii. I'm gonna get NFS shift for my first build.

Edit 2 - I really think this isn't real.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

This is a screenshot I made when trying out the game back in feb 2009.
so I'd be surprised if it wasn't real.


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't have any doubt it's a real game







.

Don't think I played many racing games during that era, so no idea what it is







.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

For every post I start giggling.

It's like watching someone who's hair had caught fire and he thinks somethings wrong but can't really get WHAT's wrong









Hint. Check car model and color


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

All I can tell is that it's a BWM


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Hint 2: The game is so badly ported that you can't change settings before you're done with the lap.

And there is no real settings to be made in the Volume settings, therefor it's a crappy port









Hint 3: since it's such a horrific port they forgot to take out a "f" in the title.


----------



## ghost55

forza?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Hihihihi noooo...









Hint 4: The image is believe it or not, NOT upscaled.


----------



## Crazy9000

Is that running natively and not upscaled? I.E not in an emulator? If so, I am amazed a game with graphics like that lets you do 1200p.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Well the game runs at 1920*1200, it's just that I lowered all graphic settings.

Hint 5: You all have been VERY close to the games title once.








It has been said also.


----------



## Crazy9000

Judging the styling on the headlights of that BMW, the game can't be older then 2003... so I'll guess Need for Speed: Undercover. I'll be surprised if a game that new can look that bad though, lol.


----------



## bfeng91

NFS Shift?


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

NFS Shift doesn't look that crappy. If it does, I'm probably gonna not even bother to set it that crappy. It would be fun though to see this picture of a car just move down the road. I'm getting NFS Shift.


----------



## Crazy9000

My guess is based off this pic of a 2003 525i, which looks like it could be the car in the game..









So I just chose the NFS game that was around that year lol. Looking at the background on this pic, I could kind of see lowering graphics resulting in a similar background to the pic:









If that's not it I give up, and everyone should just randomly guess every NFS game to get those out of the way, lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
NFS Shift?

*Indeed it is







*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
NFS Shift doesn't look that crappy. If it does, I'm probably gonna not even bother to set it that crappy. It would be fun though to see this picture of a car just move down the road. I'm getting NFS Shift.

It is that ugly.
Heck even games from 1996 look this bad on lowest possible settings. Consoles never stop to fail... Er I mean surprise me.


----------



## Crazy9000

wow didn't think NFS shift could look that bad lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Oh, I remember you complaining about how bad Shifts graphics were Ecchi, and you posted that same screen shot. So it's NFS SHift. Though that game has excellent graphics, obviously doesn't scale well on on low settings!


----------



## Ubernoobie

nfs undercover
edit: didnt see it was answered


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Oh, I remember you complaining about how bad Shifts graphics were Ecchi, and you posted that same screen shot. So it's NFS SHift. Though that game has excellent graphics, obviously doesn't scale well on on low settings!

Indeed I did. I just remembered this thread when I was browsing through my old attachments.


----------



## bfeng91

Hahaha it was a random guess, I saw the hint that it was so bad that they forgot to take the f out of the title, and i saw NFS Shift and I was like :O

I will post when I get home


----------



## frickfrock999

The graphics in shift were so bad, that many people I know renamed the game.
From Need For Speed Shift to... well, something that rhymes with "hit."


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


The graphics in shift were so bad, that many people I know renamed the game.
From Need For Speed Shift to... well, something that rhymes with "hit."










That's why I said they misspelled the title and put one "f" to many.

*Sniper Ghost Warrior*


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Oh wow. I'm suprised. and I thought the current games wouldn't look so ugly in its lowest settings and yet some still do and I can't believe NFS Shift is one of them. LOL.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Well todays games have lower standards than older games.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

That's because they have things like DirectX that do the extra work like tessellation and other stuff so they don't have to put as much details into the game itself. Older games have to have everything on the disk because they didn't have a DirectX or something or its just that before, DirectX and the other things didn't do things like tessellating. They have to have all of the details right on the download disc.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


That's because they have things like DirectX that do the extra work like tessellation and other stuff so they don't have to put as much details into the game itself. Older games have to have everything on the disk because they didn't have a DirectX or something or its just that before, DirectX and the other things didn't do things like tessellating. They have to have all of the details right on the download disc.


Tessellation old though, OpenGL have used it for a while.

Games like stalker is a prime example of usage of effects instead of good modeling from the core.
Bad sound effects, good environment sound though.
But horrid graphics.


----------



## Lolan

- snip - Nevermind, read the rules..


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Makes me wonder what kind of post you did there Lolan


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Who's next?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
Hahaha it was a random guess, I saw the hint that it was so bad that they forgot to take the f out of the title, and i saw NFS Shift and I was like :O

I will post when I get home


















*bfeng91* had it. Here was his post (that everyone missed







)


----------



## frickfrock999

Sniper Ghost Warrior!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
That's why I said they misspelled the title and put one "f" to many.

*Sniper Ghost Warrior*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Sniper Ghost Warrior!

Snap. I looked back through the thread and it looks like echi had it 10hrs ago. No response from the pic poster however


----------



## bfeng91

Sorry I've been packing for college...busy busy day I leave tomorrow. I have a lack of games, so I went easy and I picked one of my favorite fps's







Go ahead ecchi! xD


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Is it Arcana Heart?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

nope


----------



## Term`

hmm...


----------



## Term`

Scarlet Weather Rhapsody ?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think we have a winner^

And I think I am downloading that game now.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Term`*


Scarlet Weather Rhapsody ?


Nope.

EDIT: Also the fun part is that the one you think lost in the upper image actually won









One hour left, guess it








It was Touhou 12.3 UNL, not Touhou 10.5 SWR









Next game.


----------



## Flatline

Liero?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

^Damn, I definitely knew that one but you beat me to the punch.Awesome game, played it all the time back in high school.


----------



## Crazy9000

My brother was obsessed with liero in highschool.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Liero it is and it's so much better than Liero X









*Fatline* is the next player in this Name That Game!


----------



## Flatline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


*Fatline*


That's cold...

Here's mine, should be simple:


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Left 4 dead 2

The wooden pallet is so HL2.
Dual and different pistols is a trademark of L4D2
The ammo indicator is L4D/L4D2 style
The fence is HL2 style.

Yeah, the source engine has it's footprints.

Should I let another one try or should I do it again?









Also: EDIT: I just realized that I typed fat instead of f*l*at now that I read your name again








Sorry.


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Left 4 dead 2

The wooden pallet is so HL2.
Dual and different pistols is a trademark of L4D2
The ammo indicator is L4D/L4D2 style
The fence is HL2 style.

Yeah, the source engine has it's footprints.

Should I let another one try or should I do it again?









Also: EDIT: I just realized that I typed fat instead of f*l*at now that I read your name again








Sorry.


This is so true. So many assets are shared in between Source games. First time I played Alien Swarm and I heard the "wooden box destroyed sfx" I knew this was Source.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Grandia 2


----------



## Ysbl

My turn:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ysbl*


My turn:


No, it isn't. And I'm pretty sure Grandia 2 was the game, so here's the next one -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Ys VII - The Oath in Felghana.

The Internet detective continues his killing spree with some older games


----------



## gtarmanrob

is that Mashed?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Nope.
It's a free game.
So use the tags "free game" and "cars" and you should find the image in a minute or two.

I found the Ys image by tracking down stuff like file size, color scheme and genre and a secret tool inside my head that goes inactive whenever my game part goes idle


----------



## Crazy9000

lol that's a total death rally clone it looks like.


----------



## Riou

mad cars


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Riou got it









See it's easy once you find out what tags to use







Especially when I said "cars"


----------



## Riou

Okay the next game is:










Hints:
- The game was made during the 1980s.
- It was available on a console.
- Your character is a soldier.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

******* Hunters


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ysbl* 
My turn: [URL=http://cubemedia.gamespy.com/cube/image/article/548/548309/tony-hawks-underground-2-20040916050123495.jpg//img]http://cubemedia.gamespy.com/cube/image/article/548/548309/tony-hawks-underground-2-20040916050123495.jpg//img[/URL]]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Guess the current picture correctly, and you'll have the floor to post a screenshot


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Guess the current picture correctly, and you'll have the floor to post a screenshot

lol fail.

No, it isn't









What??? I'm confused. It's not right, though Ecchi who posted it said it was right? I have no idea what the new pic posted is though.


----------



## KoolGuy

Call of duty


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
What??? I'm confused. It's not right, though Ecchi who posted it said it was right? I have no idea what the new pic he posted is though.

I must be hallucinating or something. Need moar sleep. Disregard my incoherent rampaging this evening. I found the "No it isn't" from you're post amusing and wanted to spoof you with it. Insomnia fail (I'm finally tired enough to go to bed. gg)

ON topic:

My guess is Commando for Atari


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
My guess is Commando for Atari

Not quite. You are getting warmer. It is a game that is very similar to Commando though.


----------



## KoolGuy

Metal of Honor?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Metal of Honor?

Nope.

Hmmm...maybe I should put a different game screenshot up.


----------



## KoolGuy

it must be counter strike.


----------



## SchiTzo

Ikari Warrior?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

commando raid for the Atari?


----------



## fshizl

mr game and watch?


----------



## Riou

Sorry all wrong so far.


----------



## Greeen_Machine

I know the answer, I just don't wanna say it :X


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greeen_Machine*


I know the answer, I just don't wanna say it :X


uh... why?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's gotta be Frontline for Colecovision.

Pretty sure that's right. Here's the next one, should be easy -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Guild Wars?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nope.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


It's gotta be Frontline for Colecovision.

Pretty sure that's right.


Yes, Aaron is right.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Yes, Aaron is right.


Sorry, kind of, uh, already took the liberty of posting a new one. I knew it was right though, figured I'd keep the game rolling.


----------



## gtarmanrob

im gonna take a wild swing and say Fable 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Keep guessing guys. I don't want to give any hints as it's already pretty easy I think.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Keep guessing guys. I don't want to give any hints as it's already pretty easy I think.

Guess it's not as easy as you thought.


----------



## frickfrock999

World of Warcraft


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Guess it's not as easy as you thought.









Guess not! Well, here's a hint then - I am pretty sure it was produced and developed in German first, then eventually in English. Nope, not WOW, I have never touched that game, never will.


----------



## gtarmanrob

the witcher?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
the witcher?

Nope, I have it though and refuse to play it since CDProjeckt and THQ both ripped me off by not giving me a CD key with my boxed copy, and refusing to reply to the numerous, courteous emails I sent them regarding it. I needed the key to play the Enhanced Edition. They never did respond, so I vowed to never play another THQ or CDProjekt game ever again. Well, I'll never pay them for a game, that's for for sure.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Nope, I have it though and refuse to play it since CDProjeckt and THQ both ripped me off by not giving me a CD key with my boxed copy, and refusing to reply to the numerous, courteous emails I sent them regarding it. I needed the key to play the Enhanced Edition. They never did respond, so I vowed to never play another THQ or CDProjekt game ever again. Well, I'll never pay them for a game, that's for for sure.


Same with me and Valve







.

Anyways, while I'm here I'll throw out everquest 2.


----------



## Contagion

Oblivion. With a few mods.


----------



## KoolGuy

Must be pokemon!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Same with me and Valve







.

Anyways, while I'm here I'll throw out everquest 2.


Wow, sucks Valve screwed you. I'd have a tough time with a Valve boycott, let me tell you. And nah, not Everquest. Another hint - it's singleplayer.

EDIT - Oh, not Oblivion. And what is a "Pokemon"? Kidding, obviously not Pokemon


----------



## Flatline

The Dark Eye?


----------



## grillinman

Oh man! I played the demo of this but can't remember the name! This is going to kill me...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


The Dark Eye?


Sooooo close, like, 50% right.


----------



## Flatline

Drakensang: The Dark Eye?


----------



## grillinman

Darkfall?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Drakensang: The Dark Eye?


That's the one. Drakensang is the actual series or whatever. Haven't really played it all yet (have it), but it seems pretty good anyway.


----------



## Flatline

This one has probably been posted before, but wth, its one of the best:


----------



## MoonTar

Zelda: Link to the Past


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


This one has probably been posted before, but wth, its one of the best:











Legend of zelda?


----------



## Flatline

Yep, your turn MoonTar.


----------



## MoonTar

I just realized I can't play this game on my new computer for some reason.









Should be easy enough










EDIT: Took out some obvious words


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Legend of Zelda Link to the Past my friends. One Christmas when I was a kid, and the Genesis and SNES were new, I got a Genesis with Sonic 1 and 2 and Mortal Kombat, and a SNES with Star Fox, Link to the Past, Super Mario World and Donkey Kong Country. Awesome Christmas!


----------



## KoolGuy

Wow?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Wow?

I forgot to add that the game is Metal Fatigue, whoops!


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I forgot to add that the game is Metal Fatigue, whoops!


Yup! One of my favorite games, now I need to figure out how to play it on Windows 7.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This game is amazing -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gtarmanrob

total annihilation?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


total annihilation?


Nope.


----------



## Faraz

That looks SO familiar! Aaron, you're killing us here, man.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hint - nearly all aspects of warfare are incorporated


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Warfare Incorporated


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo* 
Warfare Incorporated

I think the hint helped ya a bit. That's the one, you're up! Still play it on my Palm E2 from time to time.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## W4LNUT5

Some gundam game


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Some gundam game

no


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Some gundam game


Hahaha I was actually going to say that but figured that I would never ever figure out which, EVEN if it was a Gundam game, because the Wiki lists like 20 different games. I know "E" is for effort, but man, figuring that out would be something else.... IMO it looks like a mecha MMO.


----------



## opensesame

Border Break!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opensesame* 
Border Break!

yup
your up


----------



## opensesame




----------



## opensesame

All right girlfriend nagging me to go to bed. This game is classic.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Warcraft 2?


----------



## Crazy9000

lol, I can confirm that is not warcraft







.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Castle of the Winds 1

Know that game well









Here ya go:


----------



## MoonTar

Gah! I used to play that game all the time at school when I was young (if it is the same one), but I never payed attention to the name.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I played it on my Pappaw's Packard Bell 80286/6mhz


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Guess it has been 24 hours for that one...


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Guess so. Game was Word Rescue.

Next:


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Jesus, people. Did no one play DOS games in the early '90s?


----------



## Rothen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Guess so. Game was Word Rescue.

Next:










I WAS JUST THINKING OF THIS GAME BUT YOU STOLE IT FROM ME!! *Clyde's Adventure.*

But I think that was 24 hours









Next:


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rothen*


I WAS JUST THINKING OF THIS GAME BUT YOU STOLE IT FROM ME!! *Clyde's Adventure.*

But I think that was 24 hours









Next:










Hocus Pocus? I have this game still with the original case.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Jesus, people. Did no one play DOS games in the early '90s?


Yes, but back then I didn't pay attention to the names of the games. >_<


----------



## Crazy9000

Remember to give some hints if nobody posts after awhile on your game. The hints may jog some people's memory, and it also bumps the thread







. I think it's legit to double post for that.


----------



## Volvo

Guessor.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*











Guessor.


A remake of Desert Bus? lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Not Volvo's turn. Might be MoonTar's if he's right.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rothen*


I WAS JUST THINKING OF THIS GAME BUT YOU STOLE IT FROM ME!! *Clyde's Adventure.*

But I think that was 24 hours









Next:










Quoting it to bring it to the focus again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Not Volvo's turn. Might be MoonTar's if he's right.


I still can't believe how many people don't seem to care about the simple rules for this thing. There's always someone who comes out of nowhere with an SS lately. lol


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
Hocus Pocus? I have this game still with the original case.









Confirmed, you're up MoonTar!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Remember to give some hints if nobody posts after awhile on your game. The hints may jog some people's memory, and it also bumps the thread







. I think it's legit to double post for that.

Roger that. I was trying to think of a hint, but I couldn't think of anything that wouldn't give it away


----------



## MoonTar

Alright, here we go.


----------



## frickfrock999

Treasure mountain! I used to love that game back in the day!


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Treasure mountain! I used to love that game back in the day!


Yup! Played it all the time too.


----------



## Crazy9000

I only had treasure mathstorm.


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's mine, always loved it.


----------



## Vocality

Oh man, is that Jazz Jackrabbit 3?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


Oh man, is that Jazz Jackrabbit 3?


Yep!


----------



## Crazy9000

Is definitely a Jazz Jackrabbit game.


----------



## Vocality

I played the sidescroller ones when I was younger and loved the hell out of them. I'd only heard about the 3D one and wanted it something fierce.









Another childhood favourite.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


I played the sidescroller ones when I was younger and loved the hell out of them. I'd only heard about the 3D one and wanted it something fierce.









Another childhood favourite.


WinBolo? (Name in the menu?)


----------



## Vocality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


WinBolo? (Name in the menu?)


Oh, man. I didn't even see that one. Son of a..

Yar, WinBolo.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


Oh, man. I didn't even see that one. Son of a..

Yar, WinBolo.


You can go again since you didn't see that if you want.


----------



## Vocality

No worries, go for it man. I can't think of anything else that would be hard for people to guess.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


No worries, go for it man. I can't think of anything else that would be hard for people to guess.


Alright then, here is another game I used to play all the time. I think I had a bunch of games on one disc....


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


Alright then, here is another game I used to play all the time. I think I had a bunch of games on one disc....











OMG! I remember this game. Microman! It came on one of those 1000-in-1 shareware discs and was sooo hard!


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myuusmeow*


OMG! I remember this game. Microman! It came on one of those 1000-in-1 shareware discs and was sooo hard!


Indeed! Yeah, I can't even remember if I beat it or not.


----------



## myuusmeow

Here's my game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Tony Hawk's American Wasteland


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Tony Hawk's American Wasteland










I knew it had to a Tony Hawk game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Next up:


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Next up:











demon souls?


----------



## Crazy9000

Yep.


----------



## gtarmanrob

wow Crazy, im guessing you are a native Asian? coz that game is definitely not in english haha.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
wow Crazy, im guessing you are a native Asian? coz that game is definitely not in english haha.

I took a screenshot from an Asian version so people couldn't google the names, as they're fairly unique and would have given an instant result.

lol


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Yep.


alright, sorry for late post reply.
The following picture used to be my favorite game of all time when i was a kid, soo much fun!
Heres mine:
Attachment 170128


----------



## Flatline

Snowboard Kids 2?


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Snowboard Kids 2?

shooot that was quick and easy, well its snowboard kids 1


----------



## Flatline

I used to play this game, and its variants, all the time when I was a kid:


----------



## Loodakid

Carmen Sandiego?!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I so played it at school when I was like 5. But I have no idea what the name of it is. It's a trucking game, right? For Windows 3.1?


----------



## Flatline

Close, but you've got to be specific loodakid.

btw, big negative aaron


----------



## Randallrocks

Big Rigs Over The Road Racing!?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatline* 
Close, but you've got to be specific loodakid.

btw, big negative aaron

I have no idea then. It looked so familiar...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I have no idea then. It looked so familiar...

It's a carmin sandiego game... which one though?


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego? ?


----------



## Flatline

Nope, but close.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatline*


Nope, but close.


Where in the U.S.A. is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## Flatline

Affirmative. You're up Sm0key.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Oldie but goody that I played 14 times through.

Going to sleep. A tip for your guys is the pic is from early on in the game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Phantasy Star...IV?


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Phantasy Star...IV?

You are correct!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DJZeratul

Knight vs. Penisdragon III: The Silent Curse


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Knight vs. Penisdragon III: The Silent Curse


Sorry, you gotta be more specific


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Knight vs. Penisdragon III: The Silent Curse


Glad someone else knows the Penisdragon series as well. You're up man.
Ha ha, yeah right! Any real guesses?


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Glad someone else knows the Penisdragon series as well. You're up man.
Ha ha, yeah right! Any real guesses?


*looks around*

*crickets*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well...the game was Sword of Vermillion. Anyway, here's another -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Well...the game was Sword of Vermillion. Anyway, here's another -

<snip>












TimeSplitters... 2?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*











TimeSplitters... 2?


Wow, you must be some kind of gaming master to have pulled that one out your...hat. You're up. I really just didn't feel like thinking of a legit game to post, so I kind of just passed it off to the first person to see it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Wow, you must be some kind of gaming master to have pulled that one out your...hat.

The arrangement of letters gave it away









Ok I'm going to give a giveaway clue with this pic, let's keep this moving quickly









On the BBC Micro:


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Exile?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Exile?


That it is









I remember playing that game as a young kid and not understanding a bit of it lol

You're up!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I know it but I don't want to post another one...but I will anyway I guess. Exile?

EDIT - Massively ninja'd.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo




----------



## Vocality

Jetpack Christmas!?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


Jetpack Christmas!?


Close..


----------



## Vocality

Close? Hm. Jetpack 1.0? Or "Jetpack Christmas Special?" I'm assuming I'm just getting the name wrong.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just Jetpack?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

What are we playing here, mastermind?








hahah one word right so far.


----------



## Vocality

Santa's Jetpack even. Game got called so many different things..


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


Santa's Jetpack even. Game got called so many different things..


Close enough, Jetpack Santa. You're up


----------



## Vocality

Man, was over thinking that way too much.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Out of this World


----------



## un1b4ll




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*












Sorry man, not your turn. Go read the rules on the first page.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Out of this World


Yes sir. All I remember from this game was the cave man in the cage, and the piano in the water. Givin' me the heebie-jeebies since the early 90's.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


Yes sir. All I remember from this game was the cave man in the cage, and the piano in the water. Givin' me the heebie-jeebies since the early 90's.


I tried to play it on so many occasions, but just kept repeatedly dieing. Seemed like a cool game, neat graphics and animation for it's time. Try this one -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spinejam

very impressed w/ everyone's vast gaming trivia in this thread! nice work!


----------



## Vocality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I tried to play it on so many occasions, but just kept repeatedly dieing. Seemed like a cool game, neat graphics and animation for it's time.


I think I was maybe three when my dad picked it up. Didn't play it myself until I was seven. Wish I still had it, I've got every other game I had back then.









That game reminds me of Samurai Western. But much, much older..


----------



## spinejam

ooooops!


----------



## Lostintyme

Oooohhh, I know! Clu Clu land!


----------



## xgeko2

Rising Zan ?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yeppers.


----------



## spinejam

jump-start this thread:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Randallrocks

Skinned Trackmania Nations Forever/United?


----------



## spinejam

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>Randallrocks</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&p=10579927#post10579927" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">Skinned Trackmania Nations Forever/United?</div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>nope


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

rollcage


----------



## W4LNUT5

Revolt


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


rollcage


*Winner!*


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


*Winner!*




















Here you go:


----------



## spinejam

incoming?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

damnit, that was fast....
ok, go


----------



## spinejam

lol -- i'll have to get a screenie.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


lol -- i'll have to get a screenie.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Is this cs beta?


----------



## Crazy9000

It's the original Unreal Tournament.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


It's the original Unreal Tournament.


*Yep!*

*







*


----------



## Hawk777th

And what a game it was!


----------



## Crazy9000

lol getting hard to think of games :l


----------



## KillerBunnys122

When I looked at the gun I thought UT but its already been caught.


----------



## Chuckclc

mkay, whats next!


----------



## XAslanX

Ken's Labyrinth LAB3D/SDL


----------



## spinejam

is this a hint -- "ken1.png", or maybe he's trying to throw us off!


----------



## myuusmeow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAslanX* 
Ken's Labyrinth LAB3D/SDL

Its this.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yep Kens Labyrinth is right


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

3 day bump? I'll post one to get the ball rolling again.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


3 day bump? I'll post one to get the ball rolling again.











I don't know exactly what game that is, but it looks like it's on the same engine as MechWarrior 3. The fonts, rendering style, etc. all look the same or at least VERY similar.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I know that game but can't remember the name


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


I don't know exactly what game that is, but it looks like it's on the same engine as MechWarrior 3. The fonts, rendering style, etc. all look the same or at least VERY similar.


indeed it DOES use the same engine as MechWarrior 3







I'm sure it's on the tip of your tongue isn't it?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

is it Heavy Gear 2?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


indeed it DOES use the same engine as MechWarrior 3







I'm sure it's on the tip of your tongue isn't it?


AHA! tiz recoil

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recoil_%28video_game%29


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


AHA! tiz recoil

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recoil_%28video_game%29















































Your turn


----------



## PureLogic

post gogogogo!!!


----------



## DesertRat

this should be easy


----------



## spinejam

hmmmmm -- thinking ---- hmmmmmmmmmm. just can't think of it -- let me sleep on it & give you an answer in the morning!


----------



## Tentacles

Flatout.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

^That.

Tire marks in the dirt and gravel are better in Flatout than in Flatout2 IMO.


----------



## spinejam

dang, you guys get up early!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's 15:21:35 here though.


----------



## sorage

yes i think its flatout but im not sure about the speedometer..


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

The speedometer shows RPMs and MPH right under the 0.
Jeremy Clarksson did the same when he drove the new Ferrari.
There was a MPH indicator even when the map was showing.
I bet he realized that after they shot the video.


----------



## Tentacles

Couldn't find the game I wanted so I settled for this.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Is that a Gameboy game?


----------



## myuusmeow

Can't be. The GBA had a 3:2 screen, this looks like an SNES game to me.


----------



## Tentacles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myuusmeow* 
Can't be. The GBA had a 3:2 screen, this looks like an SNES game to me.

You're on the right track.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

took a little bit but, Ardy Lightfoot



















since i know i am right ill post a new one

this should be easy


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

minecraft?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

yep


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


yep










What is the appeal of that game? I don't really get it, based off the screens.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Volvo

Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Unreal Tournament.


Nah, kind of the same style game though.


----------



## 21276

Cube 2?


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


Cube 2?


that was my guess.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


Cube 2?


That's the one.


----------



## 21276

I win, I win! My turn


















I really hope this one gets caught quickly. Excellent game! And sorry for the quality of the pick, it's the best one I could find without giving too much information.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bart's Nightmare, pretty sure. Have to find the lost homework pages or something.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Bart's Nightmare, pretty sure. Have to find the lost homework pages or something.

Bingo!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
What is the appeal of that game? I don't really get it, based off the screens.

the free version isnt really that good, but the alpha version you can explore, build, destroy, etc.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So alone...I miss the sun. That was a hint


----------



## 21276

Alone in the Dark?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


Alone in the Dark?


Which one?


----------



## 21276

I would have to say The New Nightmare?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yep.


----------



## 21276

Guess it's my turn again









Another easy one.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Suikoden?


----------



## 21276

Suikoden 2. Close enough.


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Suikoden?










Turbo Racing for NES









Amarite?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lotus222*


Turbo Racing for NES









Amarite?


Bingo.


----------



## Lotus222

Such a great game...


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lotus222* 
Such a great game...





Marathon 2


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Marathon 2


Haha, Bungie software pre-Microsoft. Bungie's story is full of irony. Bungie was a Mac developer... Marathon 2 was ported to windows after a long and arduous process. Halo was intended to be released on the Mac... Then M$ bought em up and it was made into an Xbox exclusive. The game never saw the Mac platform until 2005, after 4 years and 2 successive ports.


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
Marathon 2

That's the one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJZeratul* 
Haha, Bungie software pre-Microsoft. Bungie's story is full of irony. Bungie was a Mac developer... Marathon 2 was ported to windows after a long and arduous process. Halo was intended to be released on the Mac... Then M$ bought em up and it was made into an Xbox exclusive. The game never saw the Mac platform until 2005, after 4 years and 2 successive ports.

Lol, yeah, and I was a big mac fan back then. Halo was really going to change the mac gaming industry when it came around. Funny that Microsoft snagged it up, and without it, would have failed miserably in the console market.

On another note, anyone who likes old school fps's, and hasn't played Marathon (especially 2) is really missing out. It is one of the best games, ever. Here is how to download and install it on a Windows PC. I haven't done this before, but supposedly, it works. Here is the link: http://www.calormen.com/mwd.htm


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lotus222* 
That's the one.

Lol, yeah, and I was a big mac fan back then. Halo was really going to change the mac gaming industry when it came around. Funny that Microsoft snagged it up, and without it, would have failed miserably in the console market.

On another note, anyone who likes old school fps's, and hasn't played Marathon (especially 2) is really missing out. It is one of the best games, ever. Here is how to download and install it on a Windows PC. I haven't done this before, but supposedly, it works. Here is the link: http://www.calormen.com/mwd.htm

I've used AlephOne in the past, and it works great. Marathon 1/2 were some of my favorite games back in the day. Played them on my uncle's Power Mac for weeks on end. He also had a dungeon-crawler/adventure type game from a demo disc, but I can't find the game anywhere, nor can I remember the name of the game. I just remember it was on a demo cd with doom, marathon, lemmings, and some others.


----------



## xgeko2

?/jump start


----------



## spinejam

Is it me or are these small ss are hard to see? Well, even if were bigger, i still wouldn't know that one! bump the thread.


----------



## Razi3l

I wonder if anybody can guess which game this is, though it's pretty easy tbh


----------



## Randallrocks

Digimon World?


----------



## MoonTar

One of the Digimon games, isn't that Agumon in the picture?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


One of the Digimon games, isn't that Agumon in the picture?


I hoped you googled that, knowing the names of digimon just aint cool bro.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastyn99* 
I hoped you googled that, knowing the names of digimon just aint cool bro.

Why? Agumon was the main Digimon in the series, how could you not know?


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
?/jump start









This one is Chex Quest.

As for the Digimon one..Digimon World would probably be my guess too.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
One of the Digimon games, isn't that Agumon in the picture?

Yes, it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastyn99* 
I hoped you googled that, knowing the names of digimon just aint cool bro.

Digimon *is* cool >:[

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Randallrocks* 
Digimon World?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vocality* 
As for the Digimon one..Digimon World would probably be my guess too.

Yea Digimon World 2, I loved that game


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


This one is Chex Quest.

As for the Digimon one..Digimon World would probably be my guess too.


=D most awesomest game ever!! lol I still remember opening up my ceral box to find a video game I was like







HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## Randallrocks

I assume that I got it...


----------



## Lotus222

The Lost Vikings. Classic Blizzard at its best. I freaking loved that game.


----------



## Randallrocks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lotus222* 
The Lost Vikings. Classic *Blizzard* at its best. I freaking loved that game.

Was actually Blizzard pre-Blizzard (Silicon and Synapse). But yeah, you got it.


----------



## Lotus222

It took me a minute to decide which screenshot to post of this game, but this one really stood out to me.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
=D most awesomest game ever!! lol I still remember opening up my ceral box to find a video game I was like







HOLY CRAP!!

Oh man, seriously! I made my mom buy me chex for months after because I heard there was going to be a second one. Both of the Chex Quest games were amazing, I even played the first a few months ago just for fun.

I want a third one.


----------



## Lotus222

Still no guesses? Hint (screenshot) #2:


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Looks like something from the Myst series, but I'm not for sure


----------



## Exfiltrate

The 7th guest!


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate* 
The 7th guest!

Yeah it is! I need to find a copy of this one so I can play it again.

Edit: FYI, The 7th Guest was one of the first games ever released on CD-ROM. Apparently, this game and it's sequel will be released for the iPhone, soon. I'll be picking it up!


----------



## sorage

A week since last game... TIME FOR A NEW PIC


----------



## Psyren

Too human?


----------



## sorage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Too human?


Yup!

Your turn


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


Yup!

Your turn










I have a game in mind but i can't grab any pics due to webfilters on our internet at work, will be able to post when i get home (in approx. 3 hours)


----------



## Psyren

Nice and easy


----------



## DJZeratul

Woah is that the medieval Burger King?


----------



## itsme9003

runescape?


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


Woah is that the medieval Burger King?


Lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itsme9003*


runescape?


And NO


----------



## Crazy9000

Isn't runescape like 2D? lol

Need some good hints


----------



## Psyren

You want a normal hint or a cryptic 1?


----------



## Mongol

lol..is that dos abandonware?


----------



## Psyren

Don't think its abandonware tho, but sure as hell it's from dos


----------



## DJZeratul

this thread is abandonware


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I know this one but it's on the tip of my tongue


----------



## Vocality

It looks almost like The Journeyman Project.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vocality* 
It looks almost like The Journeyman Project.

it kinda does, but I don't remember seeing knights in journeyman project..


----------



## Psyren

Bleh ima give you guys the answer: Azrael's Tear


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

What happened to this thread? 610 pages and then it stops for 2 months... lets go fellas


----------



## 6speed

astro chase?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

That was quick, your turn


----------



## chia233

Easy one!


----------



## trojan92

Golden sun?


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trojan92*


Golden sun?


That's right


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I haven't seen this thread for a while. You know somebody made a thread like this but it was "guess that card"?


----------



## chia233

Here is a pretty hard one if you dont know it outright


----------



## Alatar

Anh hung (hero) online?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
Anh hung (hero) online?

Wrong


----------



## Toransu

chia233 said:


> Here is a pretty hard one if you dont know it outright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote[/URL]] Ragnarok Online. I know an Eddga when I see one... :tonguesmi


----------



## Microsis

Hrm. Shouldn't these screenshots be in-game?


----------



## Danker16




Microsis said:


> Hrm. Shouldn't these screenshots be in-game?


 agree


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toransu*


Ragnarok Online.
I know an Eddga when I see one...










Have a Molotov!


----------



## blooder11181

reviving this .....










easy one?


----------



## Crazy9000

No idea lol


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12047468*
> No idea lol


pc game and its kinda wolfenstein/doom clone engine


----------



## korosu

Is that Chex Quest?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korosu*


is that chex quest?


no


----------



## blooder11181

the game is bad toys 3d


----------



## Psyren

Isn't that that recent Megaman 3D game???


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12067103*
> Isn't that that recent Megaman 3D game???


no
link:http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Games/3D_Action_Games/Bad_Toys_3D.html

try this demo


----------



## frickfrock999

Well since nobody guessed it, I'm assuming anyone can go


----------



## Dorianime

The watch.. the health.. is this james bond something?


----------



## Crazy9000

Must be invisible war on the ps2 or xbox... wow the PC looks so much better







.


----------



## corpse fan

isnt that dues ex?


----------



## Faraz

Indeed it is.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12213954*
> Must be invisible war on the ps2 or xbox... wow the PC looks so much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Indeed sir


----------



## Skoobs

for the n64


----------



## korosu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;12217890*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the n64


Quote:


> battletanxii_790screen022.jpg


Is it.. Battletanx 2?


----------



## Skoobs

no but close... NO CHEATING!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

battle tanx global assault


----------



## Skoobs

hax.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;12218019*
> hax.


----------



## Crazy9000

Since Skoobs borked it and it was my turn I'll post the next one







.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12218041*
> Since Skoobs borked it and it was my turn I'll post the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know that game please try again


----------



## MoonTar

Resistance Fall of Man


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar;12218117*
> Resistance Fall of Man


Yep. Was hoping someone would try to guess Call of Duty or something, lol.


----------



## Lostcase

shuckies, was just about to say resistance


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12218130*
> Yep. Was hoping someone would try to guess Call of Duty or something, lol.


I don't recall giant monsters in CoD.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar;12218224*
> I don't recall giant monsters in CoD.


That depends on how many Red Bulls you've had prior to playing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar;12218224*
> I don't recall giant monsters in CoD.


If you beat the entire game using only the pistol and killing every single enemy with a single shot to the left nostril, you unlock a dimensional portal that starts an alien invasion of earth, and the game has 40 more hours of gameplay.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12218295*
> If you beat the entire game using only the pistol and killing every single enemy with a single shot to the left nostril, you unlock a dimensional portal that starts an alien invasion of earth, and the game has 40 more hours of gameplay.


Ah, well I guess I'm just not that good.









Anyway, here is the next one.


----------



## frickfrock999

Golden sun?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar;12218326*
> Ah, well I guess I'm just not that good.


You also have to play with your monitor upside down. Not sure how it knows, but it won't work if you have it normal.

Looks like one of those ps1 RPGs I never played







.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12218332*
> Golden sun?


You'll have to be more specific.


----------



## Senator

golden sun: dark dawn? xD


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator;12218392*
> golden sun: dark dawn? xD


I was going to say that (from google results), but I've never played it and didn't wanna steal frickfrock's thunder like that







.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator;12218392*
> golden sun: dark dawn? xD


Yup! Played the game to death when it came out. LoL


----------



## Senator

My bad. I probably should've cruised through the whole thread to check for etiquette.

And up next we have...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator;12218440*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. I probably should've cruised through the whole thread to check for etiquette.


There's no etiquette, that's been done many times here lol.


----------



## Senator

Mmm... did my edit in an attempt to not double post make it appear I hadn't posted?


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah editing doesn't bump the thread or show as a new reply. In case anyone gets confused, this is Senator's game:










I got no idea what it is, didn't play that one







.


----------



## Senator

Lol Thanks for the help ^^


----------



## Dorkseid

That's gotta be Faxanadu.

EDIT: Suppose I should include the pic to clarify my guess. It's definitely Faxanadu...I spent the better part of November 1989 playing that game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Post a new one if you're sure







.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12228772*
> Post a new one if you're sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was just waiting for validation...although I am 110% sure.

Try this (edited for larger size).


----------



## Dorkseid

Really? No one wants to try?


----------



## Crazy9000

Doesn't look familiar







.

Any hints?


----------



## Dorkseid

Well, it has a weird name, and I got it from the $5 bin at Electronics Boutique...


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Hint? Would really help if you tel us what console it is for, but I'm guessing PS1 or N64


----------



## Dorkseid

Actually it's a PC game. It came out in around 2000 or 2001, and is optimized for Windows 98. It's an RPG (obviously).


----------



## Dorkseid

One more clue...it was made by Infogrames/Interplay.


----------



## Crazy9000

Having a hard time of finding a game list sorted by year for either of them







. Someone else might have better luck and get it.


----------



## Dorkseid

OK, I really didn't think it would be this hard. Guess I must've bought one of the last copies in existence.

Reviews of this game said it was "buggy" and "lackluster". Review scores were mediocre, and I have to agree with those assessments. But it got me through the period between Planescape: Torment and Baldur's Gate II.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;12228837*
> I was just waiting for validation...although I am 110% sure.
> 
> Try this (edited for larger size).


How about.. Soulbringer!


----------



## Anips

The elder scrolls II








it gotta be


----------



## koven

i wonder how many people in here used tineye to cheat, LOL









http://www.tineye.com/search/0e8c0d850bbe500f021e99c1433b8aa65f745e0a/


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12249621*
> i wonder how many people in here used tineye to cheat, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tineye.com/search/0e8c0d850bbe500f021e99c1433b8aa65f745e0a/


None, because there's no point of playing if you do that.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korosu*


How about.. Soulbringer!


*You are correct!!!!!!*

Finally...guess I buy obscure games.


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i wonder how many people in here used tineye to cheat, LOL










http://www.tineye.com/search/0e8c0d8...b8aa65f745e0a/


only a few people have... but most if not all of them have been caught in the act.


----------



## Zulli85

Can't believe no one has posted in this thread in over a year now! Let me get it going again..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Can't believe no one has posted in this thread in over a year now! Let me get it going again..


Yeah there was at least one spin-off, which was good for quite awhile. No idea what game that is.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah there was at least one spin-off, which was good for quite awhile. No idea what game that is.


Oh was there? I thought this was the main one, dunno if the others are active or not.


----------



## Lotus222

Never played the game, but just from looking at the graphics, I am going to have to say Earthbound.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotus222*
> 
> Never played the game, but just from looking at the graphics, I am going to have to say Earthbound.


Correct! Thought this one would take a while as the 4 characters look completely different in the pic as they do in 99% of the game. They are like that for the final area and final boss fight. Love Earthbound, its my favorite game ever. Your turn.


----------



## Lotus222

Sweet, I was actually right?? HAHAHA. Ok, brb, let me find a game real quick.


----------



## Lotus222

Not sure how hard this one is, but... Had some good times with this game.


----------



## blooder11181

turok


----------



## Lotus222

Yes and no.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotus222*
> 
> Yes and no.


Oh it is Turok 2 isn't it. I wouldn't have been able to guess that without blooder's help though. He can go ahead and post a screen if that is correct.


----------



## Lotus222

Yeah, it's Turok 2. Cerebral bore gun. My favorite in the game. So, bring on the new pics.


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## Crazy9000

Arrrg I've played that game before and can't remember the name!


----------



## Stragyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i think its shadowwarrior3


----------



## blooder11181

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
yes
shadow warrior
is the 3 typo?


----------



## Stragyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> yes
> shadow warrior
> is the 3 typo?


yes. So can i choose a game now?


----------



## blooder11181

yes


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stragyg*
> 
> yes. So can i choose a game now?


Yup, your turn. That game looked like a Wolfenstein variant or something haha.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yup, your turn. That game looked like a Wolfenstein variant or something haha.


It has to be based on duke 3d engine, looks like a mod practically.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It has to be based on duke 3d engine, looks like a mod practically.


Yeah that is what I was thinking too. Should someone throw up a new pic or should we give him another day or so?


----------



## Crazy9000

I guess he's forgotten. I'll throw something up:


----------



## hellboy_101

Dark souls?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*
> 
> Dark souls?


Extremely close


----------



## tryagainplss

demon souls?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> demon souls?


Yep!


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep!


Haha, figured since dark souls was "extremely close"

I guess you can go ahead and put up another game. I don't really have one lol


----------



## Lotus222

I'll give it another go. This one should show my age a little.


----------



## Zulli85

Bump. It has been over a week since someone posted in this thread, anyone want to post a screen?


----------



## LolXDFace

That is shufflepuck cafe


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dark Cloud for PS2?


----------



## LolXDFace

^^ Yep.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This one might be easy, or might be a bit tricky...


----------



## Zulli85

This is a pretty wild guess but Call of Duty 3?


----------



## LolXDFace

Is it any type of Source mod?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nope, not CoD3, or any type of Source mod. The level is custom, but that is kind of part of the game. Pay attention to the HUD and gun for some help.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This one might be easy, or might be a bit tricky...


Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory?

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This one might be easy, or might be a bit tricky...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory?
> 
> -- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.
Click to expand...

Woops, meant to say Team Fortress Classic.
-- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nope, sorry guys. It shares a name with a German dish...


----------



## Crazy9000

strudel?


----------



## Zulli85

kkrieger?


----------



## Odel

Sauerbraten/Cube right?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odel*
> 
> Sauerbraten/Cube right?


That's the one!


----------



## Odel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That's the one!


Woo!

Here's a tough one:


----------



## Zulli85

That is clearly an old RTS game but I really don't know. Is it Total Annihilation?


----------



## Odel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That is clearly an old RTS game but I really don't know. Is it Total Annihilation?


It's archaic enough that if you aren't sure of your answer, you don't know it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odel*
> 
> It's archaic enough that if you aren't sure of your answer, you don't know it


True lol. It doesn't seem THAT old though, looks like it came out around the Command and Conquer 1 days.


----------



## gtarmanrob

is that dune?


----------



## Odel

It's called Metal Knight. Someone else can post, next person gets it


----------



## Zulli85

Fine, I'll post another one. Wish this thread had more activity, is there a similar one here at OCN that people post in?

Not sure how hard this one is.


----------



## vedaire

that one looks like tyrian


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> that one looks like tyrian


Nope.


----------



## computerparts

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Can I buy a vowel?


No, not yet anyway haha.


----------



## Fiarwire

Would that be Salamander? I remember playing that when I was little. I bought that game along with Contra, both were pretty good.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiarwire*
> 
> omg, is that salamander?


Nope.


----------



## Fiarwire

That is definitely Salamander or Life force, same game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiarwire*
> 
> That is definitely Salamander or Life force, same game.


It is indeed Life Force. I've never heard of Salamander but I'm going to Google it quick now to check it out.

Your turn.









Edit - Apparently they renamed it to Life Force for a NA release. Learn something everyday.


----------



## Fiarwire




----------



## wireeater

Burger Time


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiarwire*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Burger Time


Nice! That right there is a flashback.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Burger Time


fast i cant wait for your post


----------



## Awsan

Couldn't wait


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Couldn't wait


Its all good, I know that was Burger Time anyhow.

The one you posted looks like Final Fantasy Tactics! Correct? Prolly not right as I barely played that game like 10 years ago haha.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Its all good, I know that was Burger Time anyhow.
> The one you posted looks like Final Fantasy Tactics! Correct? Prolly not right as I barely played that game like 10 years ago haha.


nope


----------



## sooyong94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Its all good, I know that was Burger Time anyhow.
> The one you posted looks like Final Fantasy Tactics! Correct? Prolly not right as I barely played that game like 10 years ago haha.
> 
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

Looks like tactics ogre but....
Is it a PSP game?

Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sooyong94*
> 
> Looks like tactics ogre but....
> Is it a PSP game?
> Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk


its tactics ogre the psp version







,your turn


----------



## sooyong94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> its tactics ogre the psp version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,your turn


How about this? This one is a little hard to some people though.


----------



## Zulli85

I don't have the slightest clue as to what that is haha.


----------



## R4MP4G3

Isn't that vantage master? I believe i played it a while ago. :d


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah it's Vantage Master Online, damn I replied too late.


----------



## R4MP4G3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah it's Vantage Master Online, damn I replied too late.


Lol, by a couple of minutes, it was close


----------



## doomlord52

.... you have to post a game now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Me or R4MP4G3?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Me or R4MP4G3?


He should as he posted first. I say if he doesn't post by tomorrow go ahead and throw one up.


----------



## Paradigm84

That's what I thought, just hoping he doesn't forget the thread.


----------



## Crazy9000

Ehh I would just go ahead and post a new one. This thread keeps dying because people either post too obscure of a game, or nobody posts a new one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Well I'll post this one but I can always remove it if R4P4G3 comes back. I don't know how obscure this is, but I LOVED this game:


----------



## LolXDFace

Midtown Madness?


----------



## Paradigm84

Close...


----------



## LolXDFace

Midtown Madness 2..


----------



## doomlord52

Doing it wrong:
Quote:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/93/600x450px-LL-93bbb1aa_163534-*midtown-madness-2*-windows-screenshot-pedestrians-don-t-have.jpeg


Re-upload the image so the name isnt in the title


----------



## MoonTar

I loved that game!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Re-upload the image so the name isnt in the title


Touché, sir. Next time I'll use Bitly









And yes, that game was *IS* awesome.


----------



## sepheroth003

MM2 was a great game, great graphics and physics for its time.

Next pic please!


----------



## Paradigm84

It was, shame the copy I have doesn't work on 64 Bit OS









Waiting on LolXDFace for the next pic.


----------



## LolXDFace




----------



## 179232

One of my favorite games of all time... I've beat this game probably more than any other game out there.


----------



## finger00

Golden Sun, the second part. Loved the game as well


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finger00*
> 
> Golden Sun, the second part. Loved the game as well


That game was one of the best RPG's out there. I have to admit though, some of the dungeons were extremely difficult to get past without a walkthrough. Notably Gabomba's Cavern (or however you spelled it), the majority of my friends quit playing when they reached that level. It was the one with a ton of gears and everything. And then there was the rocks, like Air Rock, Water Rock... Damn, those were some annoying dungeons.

Anyway, one more. Let's see who gets this one. This is my second favorite GBA series of all time:


----------



## ExposedWang

Mega Man Battle Network 3, I think.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExposedWang*
> 
> Mega Man Battle Network 3, I think.


Correct!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolXDFace*


This is the game people should be trying to guess







.

My first console was the ps3 so I have no idea on the console games. I assume it's a console game at least.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This is the game people should be trying to guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My first console was the ps3 so I have no idea on the console games. I assume it's a console game at least.


Crazy9000 is correct, someone went ahead and posted a pic without reading the rules. Please guess this one.

That said, I feel like I've played that on the SNES but don't remember the name. I want to say something like Secret of Mana but I know that isn't correct.


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Crazy9000 is correct, someone went ahead and posted a pic without reading the rules. Please guess this one.
> That said, I feel like I've played that on the SNES but don't remember the name. I want to say something like Secret of Mana but I know that isn't correct.


Yeah, I didn't want to post a screen shot until that one was resolved.


----------



## LolXDFace

Yes haha, I was wondering what he was doing. xD I'll give you guys a clue: It is a Playstation 1 game!


----------



## sepheroth003

I don't think I'm right, I'm guessing Chrono Cross.


----------



## LolXDFace

Nope.







Second clue: The sign in the image is the name of the main town in the game.


----------



## sepheroth003

Alundra...

Never heard of it lol


----------



## LolXDFace

Lol correct!







I used to play it back in the day, until my friend *borrowed* it and never gave it back.


----------



## sepheroth003

Yay! I win!

Ok heres a game with probably the worst graphics I ever played, but it was oh so fun split screen 2 player.


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

Liero?


----------



## Zulli85

No clue what that is. Pretty amazing graphics imo, haha.


----------



## LolXDFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaterMelnKidd*
> 
> Liero?


----------



## Crazy9000

Definitely liero. My brother played it a ton in highschool.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaterMelnKidd*
> 
> Liero?


Correct!

My buddy and I would fly around and have Gauss gun wars. Only use gauss gun.


----------



## rageofthepeon




----------



## ExposedWang

Well, since no one has posted one in a few days and I guessed the other game I'm going to post this:


----------



## sepheroth003

Absolutely guessing... Shadowrun?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExposedWang*
> 
> Well, since no one has posted one in a few days and I guessed the other game I'm going to post this:


it doesn't look quite right but for some reason the original Jagged alliance is coming to mind


----------



## ExposedWang

No to both.


----------



## ExposedWang

Bump


----------



## Crazy9000

Any hints?


----------



## ExposedWang

It came out in 1999 and was a strategy game. It was made by Eidos.


----------



## Zulli85

Warzone 2100?


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Warzone 2100?


Nope, takes place in 1999.


----------



## sepheroth003

Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines?

That was a really hard one, never played it.


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines?
> That was a really hard one, never played it.


Still, no! Here is the cover:


----------



## Shaitan

Abomination


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Abomination


Yes sir! Finally


----------



## sepheroth003

No wonder I didn't find it, wasnt on this list... wikipedia you have failed me!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eidos_Interactive


----------



## $ilent

Worth a bump....


----------



## Flatline

hints?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatline*
> 
> hints?


Made by Micropose


----------



## Janus67

Looks to be 7th Legion?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janus67*
> 
> Looks to be 7th Legion?


Correct!


----------



## Janus67

Cool!

I don't think this has been posted yet (did a quick search)


----------



## Flatline

WindJammers


----------



## Janus67

Bingo! That was quick! Figured I would pick a game that they keep talking about on the giantbombcast


----------



## Flatline

Should be easy


----------



## Janus67

dark souls?


----------



## Flatline

you got it


----------



## Janus67

Played this a ton when I was little


----------



## Madman340

Desert Commander for $500, Alex.


----------



## $ilent

zelda?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> zelda?


No.

Hint: It's a new-ish handheld game.


----------



## Flatline

Fire Emblem Awakening

Here's mine:


----------



## Janus67

super mario RPG?


----------



## Flatline

Yep. You're turn.


----------



## Janus67

Sounds good. Classic:


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janus67*
> 
> Sounds good. Classic:


Jungle Strike


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Jungle Strike


Very close...


----------



## Catscratch

Desert Strike


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Loved the Strike games. Nulcear Strike was really fun.


----------



## Catscratch

Here's mine

From 1997 if memory serves.


----------



## downlinx

loved this game, but will keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Janus67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Desert Strike


Bingo









No idea what yours is, looking forward to it


----------



## Crazy9000

I feel like I played that game on the Dreamcast, but no idea what it's called.


----------



## Catscratch

The Initials are D.E.







From Microprose.

The gameplay is mostly like Alone In the *Dark* series, fixed camera. Well because the developer was also french







And it was underrated at the time probably because of wildly popular other games like diablo, released 1 year before and Starcraft, 1 year after. C&C was also popular being released in 1995 (1996 red alert), maybe gamers couldn't have time to play other games like this one







The developer was working on it for 3 years, which made it almost bug free, but if they could wait like 2 more years with updated GFX, it would be a worldwide hit :/


----------



## sethcb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> The Initials are D.E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Microprose.
> 
> The gameplay is mostly like Alone In the *Dark* series, fixed camera. Well because the developer was also french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was underrated at the time probably because of wildly popular other games like diablo, released 1 year before and Starcraft, 1 year after. C&C was also popular being released in 1995 (1996 red alert), maybe gamers couldn't have time to play other games like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The developer was working on it for 3 years, which made it almost bug free, but if they could wait like 2 more years with updated GFX, it would be a worldwide hit :/


Isn't this "Dark Earth" ? I can somehow recall this game for my childhood, but i'm not 100% about the title.


----------



## sethcb

After looking the game up at google, it seems I am correct









Here's my game:



I cropped the image and cut some parts out (the part that has the name in the top etc).

Good luck!


----------



## Catscratch

Yeah you were correct. I wasn't around to confirm you. I have no idea about the game in that pic. Have to scour the entire interwebs


----------



## sethcb

If you guys need any tips to shout out ^^


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethcb*
> 
> After looking the game up at google, it seems I am correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my game:
> 
> 
> 
> I cropped the image and cut some parts out (the part that has the name in the top etc).
> 
> Good luck!


Loader Larry.

gimme a minute for something obscure.

Edit: not that obscure at all, used to play this at the dentists while waiting.


----------



## Flatline

Hyper Dyne SideArms?

Pretty sure I'm right. Here's mine. Played this when I was a kid. Probably one of the first games I ever played on PC.


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatline*
> 
> Hyper Dyne SideArms?
> 
> Pretty sure I'm right. Here's mine. Played this when I was a kid. Probably one of the first games I ever played on PC.


School bus driver, i had that game on my first pc if i recall correctly

One of my first pc games and still one of my favorite games of all time:



best picture of the game aswell


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> 
> 
> best picture of the game aswell


Pool of Radiance?


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Pool of Radiance?


Yep


----------



## boredgunner

Cool, that was a good choice. Here's an easy one:









- EDIT: Well it has been well over 24 hours, I'll post another screenshot.


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Cool, that was a good choice. Here's an easy one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EDIT: Well it has been well over 24 hours, I'll post another screenshot.


Pretty sure i got this but i'll let other people figure it out


----------



## blooder11181

turok?


----------



## FallenFaux

Based on the hud, I'm guessing Turok 2 Seeds of Evil to be exact.


----------



## jaydude

Here is an awesome game that I don't think has been posted yet


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Based on the hud, I'm guessing Turok 2 Seeds of Evil to be exact.


Correct.


----------



## chris1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Here is an awesome game that I don't think has been posted yet


Must be Gothic - 1 or 2 - would say Gothic 2, but with several Patches Gothic 1 looks like Gothic 2
I´m playing Gothic 1 at the moment


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris1982*
> 
> Must be Gothic - 1 or 2 - would say Gothic 2, but with several Patches Gothic 1 looks like Gothic 2
> I´m playing Gothic 1 at the moment


Bingo, It's Gothic 1


----------



## Stevo

banana.jpeg 82k .jpeg file


Ok,

I want to see if I can kick start this again. Guess away.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> banana.jpeg 82k .jpeg file
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> I want to see if I can kick start this again. Guess away.


Theme Hospital

What a classic!


----------



## Janus67

Revitalizing this thread:


----------



## blooder11181

i did see the cartoon but can remember the name


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Aaahh!!! Real Monsters


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Who knows where is this character came from???
Some fighting game no???
Got into an argue with a friend!
+REP


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Who knows where is this character came from???
> Some fighting game no???
> Got into an argue with a friend!
> +REP


sorry, that is a Final Fantasy X character

Wakka [HERO]
[FF10] Yuna's childhood friend, Wakka resolved to become a guardian full-time after the death of his brother Chappu. When he meets Tidus, he's astounded by his similarity to Chappu and approves of Yuna's decision to enlist him as another guardian. Formerly the captain of the Besaid Aurochs, his blitzball got a bit rusty after Chappu died and he found himself unable to concentrate; he's still quite a good player, though. A fierce believer in Yevon's teachings, he's incredulous as he slowly perceives the church's hypocrisy. Wakka is laid-back and cool; a neat Hawaiian accent accompanies his statements. He's also devout, though, which sometimes sounds a bit weird. He has a good sense of humor and sometimes likes to horse around. In battle, Wakka's blitzball throws are great against flying enemies, and he can cause status problems as well. (See also Ex-Crossover:Kingdom Hearts, Jobs:Gambler)
[FFX-2] Rikku claims he's pudgier, but he looks exactly the same. Oh well. Having married Lulu, Wakka is now going nuts worried about what he needs to do to be a father. At one point he searches for a sphere of his parents, whom he never met, to find out what parenting is all about; but he fails. Beclem, a war buddy of Chappu, is disappointed in Wakka's wimpiness and knocks heads with him a few times. In the end, Beclem gives Wakka a sphere of Chappu, who asks why he couldn't just be a brother instead of a surrogate father. Wakka realizes that he can't always make up molds for him to fit into, and decides to go along with his gut feeling (excuse the pun).



http://www.ffcompendium.com/h/ff10characters.shtml


----------

